# Tell The Truth



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Well It's about time


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

if you're shooting for the stars just shoot me


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lets see if we can average more than 2 posts a day in this thread.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

post number five.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Apparently the TNA title is damaged so AJ was wearing a replica on Monday. Wasn't the belt just damaged a few months ago? lol. Sounds cheap to me.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lol TNA


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Since it's been closed for a week now...

Truth: TNA got .6 rating :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.56. Don't give them anymore than they got.:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AM Raw got a better rating than Impact. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

pah..


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> AM Raw got a better rating than Impact. :lmao :lmao :lmao


What is AM Raw exactly; I never even bother to watch it.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

A condensed, one hour version of RAW with highlights, mainly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They need to permanently get out of the Impact Zone ASAP. It's pretty embarrassing when your fans are chanting anti-comments at wrestlers no matter if they are heel or face. For instance, The Wolfpac could show up in WWE and be just as over as they were when they left.

The Impact Zone smark fans are ruining their TV product.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

the best thing about the latest impact was the Band's entrance music. most of it was fucking horrible (orlando jordan being the key example)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should really, really piss of the Impact Zone fans by having the Outsiders win the tag titles.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

i'd mark

just rewatched the orlando jordan segment, may be the worst thing i've ever seen


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Orlando Jordan said in an interview that his bi-sexual character was good for pro wrestling because it helps open up new avenues for gay wrestlers and storylines.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Controversy Creates Cash 

According to Eric Bischoff anyway.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

+ 0.6 ratings


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WALK THE PLANK~!!!

WALK THE PLANK~!!!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

rimsdothemacarana


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You might never meet me, for I am king.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lostfap said:


> i'd mark
> 
> just rewatched the orlando jordan segment, may be the worst thing i've ever seen


:lmao:lmao

What a ...got. I can see why the locker room cringed at that.

WTF, "F"ag...g"o"t is censored?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I already considered that the worst thing in the history of professional wrestling. Katie Vick, Viagra on a pole, Mae Young giving birth to a hand, etc. They just don't compare.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Haven't been here in a while, sup>?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ohaithere


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DEAD.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ALIVE.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I did it overnight, it couldn't happen any quicker.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> What a ...got. I can see why the locker room cringed at that.
> 
> WTF, "F"ag...g"o"t is censored?


*lol the homosexuals whined about it until it got censored. *


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I may reference something vulgar.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

who are the homosexuals on this site?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it depends on your definition of homosexual I suppose. I think we have more bisexuals than homosexuals.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Forum censorship is serious stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Some people have said me because I like Lady Gaga + the color pink.

Got to love stereotyping.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah but you liking Hayley Williams cancels those out. *


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You think it would, but people can't help but be ignorant. Not it matters what anyone says of the internet anyways. I don't take being called "gay" as an insult.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

this warrior bows to no king


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> this warrior bows to no king


 

imo


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm bored and I can't sleep.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pull a Jeff Hardy and take some pills.

Don't do too much or you'll pull a Benoit. *too soon?*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lame, I know. Chalk it up to me being tired but not wanting to go to sleep.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think the joke would have been better used on a wrestler who died of an overdose. *


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well Benoit was up on a lot of pills, iirc, so I thought it fit well enough.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Crispin Wah was a good wrestler.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well it depends on your definition of homosexual I suppose. I think we have more bisexuals than homosexuals.*


as far as i know we have just the 2 bisexuals. Of course they say that in about half of their posts so it seems likes there's a lot more.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I was unaware of this fact.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm watching NXT right now. Just laughed at this:

Josh Matthews: Who picks the color of the flower that Wade wears on his jacket?
Chris Jericho: That's a very stupid question, you're lucky I don't slap you in the face you jackass.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Watching my first Joshi match ever.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Betraying the Dawn Brigade b/c they suck.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

am pissed at losing fm2005 ;(


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't even realise that was still my 'location' tbh.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

cute kip's stylist.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm a fan of the Miz but he looks too much like Orlando Jordan's "companion" in that pic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that orlando jordan video makes me glad i no longer watch wrestling.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> I didn't even realise that was still my 'location' tbh.


sure you didn't.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't like the Miz


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i like him because he was on the real world.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I've never watched an episode of the real world, I have only seen clips when I watch The Soup.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Myers said:


> I've never watched an episode of the real world, I have only seen clips when I watch The Soup.


Same.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> as far as i know we have just the 2 bisexuals. Of course they say that in about half of their posts so it seems likes there's a lot more.


*One of the homosexuals *I'm not going to throw the guy under the bus and name him* wants the word "****" banned... well at least removed from certain posts.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *One of the homosexuals *I'm not going to throw the guy under the bus and name him* wants the word "****" banned... well at least removed from certain posts.*


What a ****.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Being a "****" myself, I see no problem with the word... And don't find most things offensive tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I just find censorship on the internet to be pointless.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think any words should be censored. I'd rather let the assholes that want to hurt someone use those words and it will show them for exactly what they are.... But I understand why certain words are censored... but where would it stop? Are there any derogatory words that wont be banned?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Exactly, people were upset that the N word was banned, but other racial slurs are still allowed. You can't just ban a few words and not have people ask "You banned (word) why wouldn't you ban (other word)?"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's pretty much how the word, "f.a.g." got banned. Someone complained that the N word was banned so how could we not ban f.a.g. I guess "honky" and "*******" will be next... *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

There is only one word i think should be banned ant that is the c word ending in T. Other than that I don't find words offensive, I find people I pick at things funny tbh. Political Correctness has gone crazy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah I understand why that one is banned too BambiKiller. But much like you with the homosexual slurs not bothering you, the C word has never bothered me. I don't see how the C word is banned but people can still call each other, "bitch". 

Ahhh well. *


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

-knows what word Bambi/Anthony is talking about.

Okay, so the truth is, I'm not offended by most words, unless it starts with a big giant "M" and rhymes with stuck. [I'm p'd off at someone who isn't answering my Private Messages, also. [BambiKiller/Anthony.] ​


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

why should the C word be banned? It's really no different then calling them a pussy. I wish R.ape wasn't banned, my favorite joke I use all the time is - "Is it still R.ape if you yell surprise"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Uh oh... someone is on ignore... *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well GFX I've told you I don't know the font in my sig. So if you can't read at the bottom where it says who made my sig then thats tough tits to you mister.

Also why you wanna know? So you can steal it and call it your own, like you do with everyone elses.

Croft as in the aforementioned word, ina way I think it's considered more vile, in the way it's said, aposed to how written. As I think it sounds very vulgar when said. But on a site, then I can see the word and not feel it's offensive.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The plot just thickened. *


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

I don't care if any words are banned on a wrestling forum. Doesn't really bother me. I do swear quite a bit though. 

Truth - Centering your text is pretty stupid.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Bambi/Anthony, you've never answered me. And, I can't find 'Awesom-O" anywhere on the forum. So yeah, anyways, I think the word "r.ape," should be unbanned, also.​


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Anserwed what exactly?

Your characters have come and gone from my sim league... And they had their storylines when leaving. They're not coming back. Your own fault for not staying active.

Now I know you were banned for a few weeks.... For spammin' says it all really.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Still waiting for an apology from a certain member who's lucky not to be perm banned tbh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I would ask what you're talking about Platt but that would require someone to be thrown under the bus.... so I wont... but if a certain person would PM it to me or rep it to me the bus would be avoided...


I'm just sayin....*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll just come out and say it. That I lied about going to Wrestlemania, I didn't evenm leave my flat. And I am sorry for doing it.

As for the bus thing, I deserve it. Just don't wanna get banned as I do love it on here.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You lied?

YOU'RE A PHONY!






I actually had a chance of going to Mania. But it was a choice between a semester in college or Mania. School won this time.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

There was slightly more to it than that like the supposed spare front row ticket that was promised by said moron to an admin.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*School should win every single time. [/any parent]*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I know Platt, and I am sorry.. You had a ticket anyway. But still shouldn't have said it.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I know and I never believed you but damn you dug yourself into one big hole with that one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Another reason why I chose School was because Mania was in Phoenix.

I had family that lived there and the last two times I went there it was to say goodbye to a grandparent who died shortly after we saw them. They weren't the nicest people when we were around, so the city just brings back bad memories.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

True Platt, I am sorry. I really am. Once a hole is dug then eventually you will see your own grave, as nan used to tell me. So yeah I apologise.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Another reason why I chose School was because Mania was in Phoenix.
> 
> I had family that lived there and the last two times I went there it was to say goodbye to a grandparent who died shortly after we saw them. They weren't the nicest people when we were around, so the city just brings back bad memories.


*That sucks.  It's something I can't relate to so I don't see how it's possible. I have a very large family and we are all really close... it must suck to have family you can't absolutely rely on like that.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, in a way the lack of connection I have with my extended family has just strengthened the bond I have with my mom and brother.

And in a way I might have to thank my extended family for being the reason I am straightedge. Seeing how so many of them have thrown their lives away due to drug addiction and alchoholism was something I'd never want to live through myself.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> I'll just come out and say it. That I lied about going to Wrestlemania, I didn't evenm leave my flat. And I am sorry for doing it.
> 
> As for the bus thing, I deserve it. Just don't wanna get banned as I do love it on here.


lol!?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Meh, in a way the lack of connection I have with my extended family has just strengthened the bond I have with my mom and brother.
> 
> And in a way I might have to thank my extended family for being the reason I am straightedge. Seeing how so many of them have thrown their lives away due to drug addiction and alchoholism was something I'd never want to live through myself.


*That's a great way to look at it, Derek. *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> Meh, in a way the lack of connection I have with my extended family has just strengthened the bond I have with my mom and brother.
> 
> And in a way I might have to thank my extended family for being the reason I am straightedge. Seeing how so many of them have thrown their lives away due to drug addiction and alchoholism was something I'd never want to live through myself.


You might be my twin, are you a white 24 male who has a gambling problem too?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Lostfap said:


> lol!?


he loves the forum


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

what the fuck is bambikiller going on about


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

he FAKED going to wrestlemania.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

so why is he apologizing to platt


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I think he said he would give Platt an extra ticket or something. By the way BK, did you go to all those other WM's or did you make those up too?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I did go to the others, just not this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HEY MAN WHATS THAT FONT????


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

what font lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

idk man

how the hell are you, brother??


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm ok lol. How are you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

FAAAANNTASTICCCCCC

Going to see Clash of the Titans later. Prob be a pile of shit, but w/e. IT'S IN THREE FUCKING DIMENSIONS.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy shit, I can actually see this thread.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol Hulk.

And I don't wanna see Clash of the Titans, probably be a waste of my cash.,


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

WWF said:


> FAAAANNTASTICCCCCC
> 
> Going to see Clash of the Titans later. Prob be a pile of shit, but w/e. IT'S IN THREE FUCKING DIMENSIONS.


+ LIAM NEESON


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

TITANS WILL CLASH


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I saw it last night, I recommend seeing it in 3D because the movie was mediocre at best.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard it looks better in 2d as it was originally intended to be in 2D. 3d doesn't do anything for me anyway, it's just a gimmick as far as I'm concerned and doesn't add anything to the film.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Avatar in 3D was shit. I was expecting spears to fly at you and stuff like that, but all you aw were those jellyfish things floating along. :/


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WWF said:


> FAAAANNTASTICCCCCC
> 
> Going to see Clash of the Titans later. Prob be a pile of shit, but w/e. IT'S IN THREE FUCKING DIMENSIONS.


I might watch it tonight too.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Love your avy and sig


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> Avatar in 3D was shit. I was expecting spears to fly at you and stuff like that, but all you aw were those jellyfish things floating along. :/


Yeah i saw Alice in Wonderland in 3d and there only like 2 or 3 scenes where you could really tell it was in 3d. not worth the extra money.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I've never understood the whole 3-D shizz myself.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rape shouldn't be consored. The others maybe. Depends on what they are.

Edit; *** too.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah1993


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> lol Hulk.
> 
> And I don't wanna see Clash of the Titans, probably be a waste of my cash.,


buy me tickets to extreme rules


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wesson said:


> buy me tickets to extreme rules


what is this.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

a demand


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

holy shit clash of the titans was horrible


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Lol.. Thank god Extreme Rules i free to view in UK... DOn't think my bank balance could handle a 4th PPV in a row on Box Office.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I never watched an episode of Dr Who mostly because I am an american. Is it any good or is it just overhyped?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWF said:


> holy shit clash of the titans was horrible


no way


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

w/ all the recent unbannings & shit - please no one EVER unban TMWTP/lazer beam/rimsdothemacarana/ w/e the fuck he wants to call himself. Ever.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

who got unbanned?

I thought Clash of the Titans was alright. Could have been better but I don't regret seeing it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

iirc Sticksy, Cerbs, and someone else.

I want to see CLASH. I'll probably like it even if the plot is totally lame. Greek mythology = win in my books.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> w/ all the recent unbannings & shit - please no one EVER unban TMWTP/lazer beam/rimsdothemacarana/ w/e the fuck he wants to call himself. Ever.


I'm getting a new sig made just for you.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> iirc Sticksy, Cerbs, and someone else.
> 
> I want to see CLASH. I'll probably like it even if the plot is totally lame. *Greek mythology = win in my books.*


Yeah that's why I enjoyed it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

(Y).

Love that stuff. I actually got excited for it whenever it was the topic of English class.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm getting a new sig made just for you.


Kevin Nash better not be in it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Kevin Nash better not be in it.


There will not be a single picture of NASH in it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Michelle McCool and Layla were enamored by the presence of Jack Swagger on SmackDown.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I would be if I were them too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Swagger looks like he's 24/7 wearing a mouthguard.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Swagger looks like he's 24/7 wearing a mouthguard.


First NASH now Swagger. Starting to think you just can't recognise true greatness.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Swagger better retain at the PPV.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The way title reigns are going, I'll be suprised if he even still has the title at the PPV.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Swagger needs to wait until Orton gets drafted across to Smackers, then drop it to him.

Speaking of which, when is the draft?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Some time in the next month.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jericho and Mysterio better not be drafted away. Finally get to go see them in June or July at a live event.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Can't see them leaving smackdown, and I can't see Orton leaving Raw.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Orton seems to be getting too big to be kept on RAW and be under Cena, Batista, Tripper and Sheamus. The guy's getting tremendously over, so I'm hoping they'll move him to SD and let him be the number one guy on there.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I could see them making Orton the top face on SmackDown.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

why the hell was sheamus made champ in the first place


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> I could see them making Orton the top face on SmackDown.


That would own pretty hard.



WWF said:


> why the hell was sheamus made champ in the first place


I don't mind Sheamus. I like the idea of a young guy coming along every now and then being a breakout star.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Starting to think you just can't recognise true greatness.


Yeah I like Vader.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WWF said:


> why the hell was sheamus made champ in the first place


so he could become a star, which he will be after he beats hhh at extreme rules


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Triple H isn't going to job to some f(aggot) ginger from Ireland.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Tripper's actually getting Sheamus so much more over. He's done a great job w/him.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WWF said:


> Triple H isn't going to job to some f(aggot) ginger from Ireland.


yes he will


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Paul Levesque would do no such thing.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

wanna bet?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't gamble. :argh:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

that's what I thought


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Orton seems to be getting too big to be kept on RAW and be under Cena, Batista, Tripper and Sheamus. The guy's getting tremendously over, so I'm hoping they'll move him to SD and let him be the number one guy on there.


That doesn't make any sense considering he's beaten both Cena & Batista as champ before and he's already in a position that is higher than Triple H right now. Moving him to SD would be awful. He's too big for that show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

In a real shock move I could see Cena going to Smackdown.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That would be even worse of a decision than Orton going there. Orton is too big for SD and John Cena is like 100x the level of that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

send triple H back there for 2 months


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH to SD would make the most sense but I doubt we'll see that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> That doesn't make any sense considering he's beaten both Cena & Batista as champ before and he's already in a position that is higher than Triple H right now. Moving him to SD would be awful. He's too big for that show.


Yeah, he has, but he's coming off a midcard feud, while Cena/Batista and Tripper/Sheamus are in headline feuds. At the moment he's lower on the card than all four of them.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah, he has, but he's coming off a midcard feud, while Cena/Batista and Tripper/Sheamus are in headline feuds. At the moment he's lower on the card than all four of them.


Yeah but Batista and Sheamus are heels. Cena and HHH are the only babyfaces above him and I could see Hunter taking a backseat to Orton for a while (or turning heel), especially if he loses to Sheamus at Extreme Rules.

I agree with you though, I'd like to see him go to SmackDown and be the face of the show like Cena is on Raw. Unless they drastically shake up the rosters there's not much left for Orton on Raw.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Yeah but Batista and Sheamus are heels. Cena and HHH are the only babyfaces above him and I could see Hunter taking a backseat to Orton for a while (or turning heel), especially if he loses to Sheamus at Extreme Rules.
> 
> I agree with you though, I'd like to see him go to SmackDown and be the face of the show like Cena is on Raw. Unless they drastically shake up the rosters there's not much left for Orton on Raw.


They are, but still they're going to be taking up a slot headlining the show, especially when a face like Cena is champion. A Tripper heel turn is a nice idea. I wouldn't mind seeing him maybe work with McIntyre in the same way that he's worked with Sheamus, then turn heel.

Pretty much. Feuds with Punk, a heel Jericho and even maybe Edge would be pretty great.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> A Tripper heel turn is a nice idea. I wouldn't mind seeing him maybe work with McIntyre in the same way that he's worked with Sheamus, then turn heel.


Meh, I'm all for Hunter stepping away from the main event and elevating younger talent but I don't care for McIntyre at all. I'd rather see him work with Swagger.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They seem intent on pushing McIntyre, so I think a feud with Tripper would at least get him over, which he isn't right now.

Swagger and Tripper had a good match on RAW a month or so a go. A feud between the two wouldn't be too bad, altho if Tripper were to spend the whole feud making fun of his lisp and not being serious I'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> They seem intent on pushing McIntyre, so I think a feud with Tripper would at least get him over, which he isn't right now.


The thing is, Sheamus has the size and enough credibility to be taken seriously as a threat to Hunter. McIntyre doesn't. You need to be at a certain level to have a believable, competitive feud with a main eventer (especially someone like Triple H) and McIntyre isn't at that level yet. If they're so intent on pushing him they should put him in a program with Mysterio.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I haven't watched wrestling in about 2 years. Whats the name of the 'find a superstar' thing they used to do? Or am I imagining it? Also, what happened to ECW? Someone summarise the past 2 years plz :side:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

World title has been swapped b/w hhh/cena/orton.edge/batista/punk every month, Jeff Hardy left WWE, ECW was changed to NXT, Jericho is pretty much the ultimate perfect being in IWC'S eyes & his feud w/ Rey last year is good, Christian's prven time and time again he's bette than Edge, Swagger & Sheamus won world titles, HBK/Taker put on two matches at 'Mania XXv & XXVI that people consider godly perfect matches w/ no flaws & better than everything in the history of the universe

oh and THE BASH~!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When the fuck did Swagger become Champion?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This past weeks episode of smackdown, Edge speared Jericho and Swagger came out and cashed in the briefcase


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

oh mother trucker


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

homies.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Homedawgs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't mind they're trying to make new stars but I don't like the idea of all people Jericho (i.e. one of maybe 5 guys in the company still interesting to me) losing the belt during the hotstreak he has been on.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

jericho/edge feud didn't interest me, despite their pretty good match at Mania, so i can't say I'm unhappy @ the timing of Swagger cashing in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When is someone going to be a man and just say "Hey, I got the MitB breifcase and i'm challenging you at Summerslam"?

These sneak attack title changes are getting fucking old.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> When is someone going to be a man and just say "Hey, I got the MitB breifcase and i'm challenging you at Summerslam"?
> 
> These sneak attack title changes are getting fucking old.


RVD did it.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> When is someone going to be a man and just say "Hey, I got the MitB breifcase and i'm challenging you at Summerslam"?
> 
> These sneak attack title changes are getting fucking old.


RVD says hi.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Son of a bitch I completely forgot about that.

STALKER if you ever talk down to me again I will beat you peasant!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

And if you want to count it. Mr.Kennedy kept saying he was going to cash it in at the next wrestlemania.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr. Kennedy never counted for shit.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

edit-Kennedy doesn't really count as he never kept the case.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

STALKER i'm ready to make up. Lets be friends.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy zombie Jesus day.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why isn't a Zombie movie marathon on?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think there was a Zombie movie on FX, but its FX, they should be showing 'Always Sunny' 24 hours a day.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ZOMBIE MARATHONS???


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Always Sunny, The Shield & Rescue Me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I rather have Zombie movies.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Rescue Me might honestly be my favorite currently active TV show.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sthwagger.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I think Rescue Me might honestly be my favorite currently active TV show.


I downloaded all the seasons a few days ago, the first season was really good. 

I have started to go back and watch shows I have missed. I just finished all of The Wire, very good show.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Baseball season is back...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed. My friend is a Red Sox fan. He's happy right now.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I'm a Yankee fan so I'm a little bummed - 161 more games though so it's ok haha.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Major League Baseball: 162 games, 20 that actually matter.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Does Baseball work the same way as say NBA, where there is playoffs and depending on your wins, you make it or not?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah. As far as I know, the only major American sport that doesn't finish with a playoff system is NCAA Football.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

don't see how anyone can like baseball. then again i watch cricket and a bunch of people don't like that sport.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only time I enjoy baseball is if I'm actually at the game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't tolerate watching baseball. After the first inning, the channel would be changed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I got to meet the Iron Shiek and get his Autograph at a Baseball game.

Its a shame I can't remember if he called anybody 'jabroni'.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I dread baseball as well. But then again, I don't think I ever gave it a chance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stone Cold sXe I have a question for you.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Kevin Nash was a great booker.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

@ headliner, that's a rather odd post.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He should book TNA.


I mean, it can't get worse.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> @ headliner, that's a rather odd post.


I logged on a site he mods at for like the first time in 6 to 8 plus months to see that I'm banned.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kevin Nash is a great man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He was the Super Shredder.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SuperBrawl said:


> Kevin Nash was a great booker.


I wonder what would happen if he booked TNA.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ratings would be through the roof.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I can't tolerate watching baseball. After the first inning, the channel would be changed.


That's why it's best to be doing something else with the game going on in the background. The best part of the season for me is the first and last couple weeks.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Ratings would be through the roof.


Where's that new sig you liar????


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Still waiting on it. It's going to be pretty great.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm gonna get a Santo avatar.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Why not NASH?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Why not NASH?


SANTO.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

NASH is superior. He's the X Division pioneer, an inspiration to every high flyer from Pillman to Styles. Also the inventor of the standing 1080 splash w/o jumping.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

If you're saying Kevin Nash > El Hijo del Santo I just may have to put you on my ignore list and pretend I never met you.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

NASH is the greatest wrestler ever. Take that how you will. ;D

You'd be lost w/o me and you know it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm about to watch Santo vs. ***** casas from '87 and i'm predicting it's better than anything nash ever did and will do

Editt; Are you in IWC mafia BkB Hulk? If so I will go straight for you ;D


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> NASH is superior. He's the X Division pioneer, an inspiration to every high flyer from Pillman to Styles. Also the inventor of the standing 1080 splash w/o jumping.


I laughed.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> I'm about to watch Santo vs. ***** casas from '87 and i'm predicting it's better than anything nash ever did and will do
> 
> Editt; Are you in IWC mafia BkB Hulk? If so I will go straight for you ;D


idk man, NASH/Young vs. HALL/Chyna's girlfriend was pretty great.

nah.



Gin said:


> I laughed.


;D


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nash also invented the quadricept tear :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He'll do anything to entertain the fans. A true professional.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Nash also invented the quadricept tear :side:


Hunter learned well.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ownage™;8269826 said:


> Hunter learned well.


Yeah he managed to do it twice in like 6 years. An icredible feat.

edit - the dailymotion link match froze. Bet it was a virus from bkb :side:

edit II- bkb I better like your sig or I'll have to get a new one too :evil:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

that sucks.

what's Big Sexy doing in TNA these days?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Likely dropping ratings & botching.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hanging out w/HALL and Chyna's bitch.



Yeah1993 said:


> Yeah he managed to do it twice in like 6 years. An icredible feat.
> 
> edit - the dailymotion link match froze. Bet it was a virus from bkb :side:
> 
> edit II- bkb I better like your sig or I'll have to get a new one too :evil:


Would I ever do anything to hurt you?

Greatest sig ever. Guy better make it or I'll be legit pissed.

edit - yeah1993, you're on thin ice.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

who's Chyna's bitch


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Would I ever do anything to hurt you?


*Goes to user cp*



> Never use the name Kevin Nash in a negative way again you sack a shit.


---------------------------
Chyna's bitch is probably X-pac.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I stand by that rep message.



Ownage™ said:


> who's Chyna's bitch


Waltman.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Idk if nash is worse than Waltman.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Waltman's not actually that bad a worker. Apparently he did some good stuff in AAA, but cos my net sucks I haven't seen any of it.

Thought we already went through this - NASH is the greatest of all-time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

He was okay as the 123 Kid & was pretty cool as SYXX. Not really bad in terms of working I just can't stand the sight of him. 

nash doesn't deserve capitilisation tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll put that down to you being South Australian.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nah I'm from SANTOPIA.

Funnily enough i've been to WA, QLD, VIC & NSW and enjoyed Melbourne the least. :lmao

We must've croseed paths.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

anyone who's australian but doesn't come from the eastern side (ie nsw, queensland, victoria and ACT, Tasmania doesn't count) is clearly a douchebag.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I liked Sydney so i can't say shit here except for "fuck you". :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Nah I'm from SANTOPIA.
> 
> Funnily enough i've been to WA, QLD, VIC & NSW and enjoyed Melbourne the least. :lmao
> 
> We must've croseed paths.


I went to Adelaide on school camp (we only stopped there on the way to/back from the North Territory). Wanted to wear my Geelong jumper since that was about six months after we beat Port Adelaide in the grand final by 119 points. :side:

If we crossed paths and you badmouthed NASH, I can guarantee you wouldn't be alive.



Sticksy said:


> anyone who's australian but doesn't come from the eastern side (ie nsw, queensland, victoria and ACT, Tasmania doesn't count) is clearly a douchebag.


Smart guy, even if you do watch the inferior footy code. ;D


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

fuck school. I hate it so much.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Smart guy, even if you do watch the inferior footy code. ;D


i watch the 4 superior football codes (union, league, football and NFL) so idk what you're talking about.

school was awesome, uni is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

idk how anyone can watch gridiron. Such a horrible, horrible stop start sport. No flow whatsoever.

School/year 12 sucks.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

too much work for me man


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i cruised through school, did fuck all work and still got into a uni degree i wanted


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> i cruised through school, did fuck all work and still got into a uni degree i wanted


that's what i was hoping to do. not working so well. i'm terrible at time management.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> i cruised through school, did fuck all work and still got into a uni degree i wanted


Come cruise through school for me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Come cruise through school for me.


no thanks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

sXe why am I banned on WA. I tried to log on for like the first time in forever.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Uh oh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope some crazy Red Soxs fan throws a brick at Derek Jeter's face and knocks that stupid shit eating grin off his face.

Sup Brawl?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Nm Queener what's going on with you?

 at the Jeter hate.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeter is a ...got. I'd actually watch a Baseball game if he died halfway through it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Currently I'm watching Survivor Series '93.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is there a Classic Survivor Series 8 or 10 man tag on the card?

Quite upset they dropped that PPV.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah they're all 8 man bouts.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AWESOME! I really wish they kept that up, it felt special like the Rumble.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I agree completely. I loved the elimination tag matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe BRAGGING RIGHTS can bring that back but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Or a Wargames match.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Waiting for the Braves game to start. Just a couple of minutes now.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Jason Heyward FTW.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to seeing how he does.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I have him on two fantasy teams so I hope he does well.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Today is an awful day in the history of my life.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Today is an awful day in the history of my life.


Why is that?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Got future endeavored from the soccer team so I'm going to lose my scholarship. Don't know if I'm going to be in college next year and I can't begin to think of how I'm going to break this to my family.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Shit man sorry to hear that - can you get some sort of financial aid to stay in school?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sure I'll be able to get some academic money or something but I'm more worried about having to face my family's disappointment. Plus soccer's what I love and I can't really see a coach at any other school wanting to pick up a kid who failed a drug test.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> fuck school. I hate it so much.


Agreed.



BkB Hulk said:


> I went to Adelaide on school camp (we only stopped there on the way to/back from the North Territory). Wanted to wear my Geelong jumper since that was about six months after we beat Port Adelaide in the grand final by 119 points. :side:
> 
> If we crossed paths and you badmouthed NASH, I can guarantee you wouldn't be alive.


I hate all sports so that wouldn't have bothered me ;D

& btw I'm a big bloke so i would whoop you. BITCH.



SuperBrawl said:


> Or a Wargames match.


A War Games w/out Arn Anderson is useless imo.




Ownage™ said:


> Got future endeavored from the soccer team so I'm going to lose my scholarship. Don't know if I'm going to be in college next year and I can't begin to think of how I'm going to break this to my family.


Hope you figure something out Ownage, however it happens


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> I'm sure I'll be able to get some academic money or something but I'm more worried about having to face my family's disappointment. Plus soccer's what I love and I can't really see a coach at any other school wanting to pick up a kid who failed a drug test.


Damn. Hopefully something works out for you man. :\



Yeah1993 said:


> I hate all sports so that wouldn't have bothered me ;D
> 
> & btw I'm a big bloke so i would whoop you. BITCH.


How can you hate all sports? What's wrong w/you?

This shit is on.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

New sig.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> How can you hate all sports? What's wrong w/you?
> 
> This shit is on.


Idk really. It just doesn't interest me and I get bored watching them. There are those that I think are more enjoyable than others though.

Cricket is borderline the cure for insomnia though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I play and coach cricket. ~______~

What sport do you like the most (or dislike the least)? Better be Aussie rules since you've already made it clear you hate cricket. :\


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah it would be Australian Football.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Latin American Fútbol > Aussie Football


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

what is Latin American Fútbol?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The same as European Football.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> Idk really. It just doesn't interest me and I get bored watching them. There are those that I think are more enjoyable than others though.
> 
> Cricket is borderline the cure for insomnia though.


terrible opinion


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I was semi guessing that, but just making sure.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

omg Undertaker's face mask debut at Survivor Series 95.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

He reminded me of Phantom of the Opera. Not that it's a bad thing, but it looked ridiculous on him.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It may be because I am an american but I don't find cricket entertaining, it may have to do with not being brought up with it as a national sport. At the same time fucking hate baseball along with hockey too.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> He reminded me of Phantom of the Opera. Not that it's a bad thing, but it looked ridiculous on him.


I heard that Mabel legit fucked up Taker's orbital bone or something botching a leg drop.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol Mabel. King of the Ring '95 was a joke. 1995 was a joke.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

It really was bad. Diesel wasn't really over and Bret Hart, their best guy at the time was stuck in the mid card fighting dentists and pirates.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't forget WCW and the Dungeon of Doom. :lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

omg and the Hogan/Giant monster truck nonsense.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Royal Rumble 95 was good.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I remember the falling off the roof and how The Giant was "killed." :lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Myers said:


> Royal Rumble 95 was good.


Yeah it was actually. Same with Survivor Series. Summerslam, Mania, KOTR, and basically all of the IYH's sucked though.


Caesar WCWR said:


> I remember the falling off the roof and how The Giant was "killed." :lmao


haha yeah and then he appeared later that same night to wrestle Hogan lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And he won the title later that night.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

That was hilarious. As a kid, I was like, "WTF?!" That was the moment I really became a fan.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I also remember the Bash at the Beach with the Savage/Flair lifeguard match.

I will compliment the July IYH for having HBK/Jeff Jarrett on it though which owned.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Latin American Fútbol > Aussie Football


You're a horrible person.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I liked how he was supposed to be andre the giant's son when he first debuted.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

lol Tony Schiavone - "What the hell is going on" - I agree.

THE TASKMASTER!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> You're a horrible person.


nah he likes SANTO.

edit; :lmao at 1995 US wrestling.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

That's a huge sandwhich they made.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The whole Dungeon of Doom scenario was so dumb. And lol, Schiavone. "The YET-EH!" 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> nah he likes SANTO.
> 
> edit; :lmao at 1995 US wrestling.


Santo learnt his craft from studying tapes of NASH.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The said thing is that while that shit was happening, guys like Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi and Taue were having the best matches EVER.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

AND THE YEH-TAYH.

Edit: Agree w/ Derek & my opinion of Bkb has gotten lower from that lkast post.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> The said thing is that while that shit was happening, guys like Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi and Taue were having the best matches EVER.


And ***** Casas/El Dandy/El Hijo del Santo were tearing it up and AAA was having a good year. US wrestling was horrible while Lucha Libre and Puro flourished. Now look. All of wrestling is becoming crap. AAA is awful while CMLL is actually dwindling. TNA and WWE are having a "war". Puro is kind of struggling nowadays as well.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't what was worse, the YET-TAY or Robocop.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

YET-TAY since Robocop at least has name value.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oz is probably worse than all of them.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

lol @ Robocop. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah1993 said:


> Oz is probably worse than all of them.


Nash has said that Oz was over in Japan.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Nash booked himself to beat Goldberg too.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mean Mark had potential too


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

They really shouldn't have used that fast paced theme w/ his 20 m an hour walk.

Edit: if nash says something, the opposite is likely true.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm embarrassed for WCW after having watched that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SuperBrawl said:


> Nash booked himself to beat Goldberg too.


He booked himself to beat Goldberg 2 months before he became booker. He was that powerful.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

BUT HERE COMES ROBOCOP!!!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Myers said:


> BUT HERE COMES ROBOCOP!!!


:lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW also had Johnny B. badd


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

"He's not intimidated"


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> WCW also had Johnny B. badd


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Some guy actually said "Johnny ain't bad, Johnny be gay" on live TV.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Such a gay picture.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You cannot leave out the zodiac


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

^ main evented Starrcade in '94 lol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Chalk another one up for bad WCW gimmicks.










"HE'S FLOATING!"


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

beefcake was one of my favorites growing up, he slowly became a huge joke.

My personal favorite had to be when Alex Wright became Berlyn


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, at least that one was supposed to be stupid.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

LOCH NESS










ARACHNAMAN


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Obviously Shockmaster and his legendary debut.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't even remember Loch Ness


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Glacier


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Let's not forget glacier's toughest opponents Mortis and Wrath










RIP Kanyon


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love listening to Davey Boy during The Shockmaster's debut, "He fell flat on his arse".


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao Mortal Kombat wannabes. They should've gave a Fulgore gimmick to somebody. Would've kicked ass. :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

edit - already posted by Myers lol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Time for WWF -










The Executioner










Bastion Booger










Mantaur! 8*D


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Man Mountain Rock










Max Moon










ROOSTAH~!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh shit I remember when backlund destroyed his guitar and he started crying.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Johnny Polo










Aldo Montoya










Dean Douglas

How funny. They're all ECW alumni.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

All former ECW champions. No wonder Vince never took Heyman seriously.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

"The Portugese Man O' War" Aldo Montoya.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm Portugese. How embarrassing.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I bet a real portugese man o' war jellyfish would be a better worker than Montoya.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jellyfish don't work at the Olive Garden.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

GAB 2005 is wikipedia's feature article.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor Wikipedia.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Terrible PPV. Vince crapped all over the legacy of GAB, not that WCW didn't do that before, but Vince just dug up an already dead horse and tore it to pieces.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Just watched Hart/Diesel from Survivor Series - better than I remembered it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton has the most over finisher in the company.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I'd agree.

Most over finisher since Sid's powerbomb.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You went pretty far back. No Stunner?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha na I was joking.

Yeah def Stunner.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh.

It worked well for DDP so I'm not surprised.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

What do you think are the most over finishers in WWE history?

I'd say:

Stunner, Tombstone, SCM, Pedigree, Leg Drop, Jake's DDT, Savage Elbow until Hogan and Warrior killed it, Bret's Sharpshooter, I guess Sid's Powerbomb? - RKO, STFU, F5.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SuperBrawl said:


> What do you think are the most over finishers in WWE history?
> 
> I'd say:
> 
> Stunner, Tombstone, SCM, Pedigree, Leg Drop, Jake's DDT, Savage Elbow until Hogan and Warrior killed it, Bret's Sharpshooter, I guess Sid's Powerbomb? - RKO, STFU, F5.


I'd agree there. People's elbow here & there. 

For WCW I'd say.....Diamond Cutter, Nash's jackknife powerbomb and the Scorpion Death Lock. The Outsiders Edge has a few moments as well.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

And Piper's sleeper!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao beat Hogan in the non-title match.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Glacier


one of my favorites of all time


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Excellent thread.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Truly is the excellence of execution, the reflection of perfection, the thread of the hour with the power, too f'n sweet to be sour, the apple of WF's eye. Not to mention, it's dined and wined with kings and queens.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DA AMARICAN DREAM BABY. IF YOU WEEIIILLLLLLL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I have no idea why I just made that post.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lawls.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


>


Yeah that happened fpalm


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Was that really necessary?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

is there any way to use the old search on here?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

wtf is that picture supposed to be?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> DA AMARICAN DREAM BABY. IF YOU WEEIIILLLLLLL


Are you the son of a plumber? A common man working hard with his hands?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't remember the last time I posted in this thread.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Porn Freak?????


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey PF.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello, SuperBrawl and Derek. Long time no see.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

What's going on? Do you still love porn?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Not much. Getting ready to move in with my GF in a few weeks. And no, I don't love porn anymore. I don't care for it anymore.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How you been?

edit- moving in with a GF? Who are you and what have you done with the real PF?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Are you the son of a plumber? A common man working hard with his hands?


The lost son and the lost brother of Cody and Dustin. DA SON OF DA DREAM BABY.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> edit- moving in with a GF? Who are you and what have you done with the real PF?


Yeah, I know. Hey, I finally got a real life and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good for you. Glad to see somebody got out of here alive.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks, Derek.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats Porn Freak. Were you able to resolve your foot fetishes and smelling women's shoes and such?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks, SuperBrawl. And yes, I was able to resolve my foot fetishes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lick my feet dog!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

mother fucker you stinky bitch


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i refresh the page hoping for a reply oh man was i fuckin wrong


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8282697-post64.html

:lmao*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

that's funny, he called me an uptight black in PM and I called him a bigot, I wonder if that is where he got that notion.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Truth: Buzzing my absolute tits off, clubbing is such a good way to live life. Bitches everywhere! They all hate you too yet they want to shag you.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

There's a club nearby. I swear I've thought about going like 73356780 times.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Where's the new sig, BkB Hulk?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

baby, my room is the g-spot, call me mr flinstone, i can make your bed rock


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That song is all I hear on the radio.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Got 1800 dollars back on my taxes, which is pretty awesome. 

Last year I got 1900 dollars. 

Wonder if that is normal considering I only really work a 50% job


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

oh wow Oz is an amazing tv show. (watching season 2 atm and it's great)


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lostfap said:


> oh wow Oz is an amazing tv show. (watching season 2 atm and it's great)


I prefer Oz the wrestler.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

oz the tv show has the guy that played mr eko (he just rap_ed a guy too)


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The only thing I can remember from Oz was all the ra.ping involved.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

umm..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WWE is for people with zero testosterone level.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

really.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I would just like to say something I've noticed about myself. I can get happy from something or laugh at something but it's really difficult to get really happy from a wrestling match, watching a porno, a orgasm, watching a sports game, going outside for a walk in the sun or anything I'm doing.

The reason I say this is because I can't explain how my brain works and what triggers these warm feelings inside of me and make me satisfied with things. Usually though I'm very picky and things have to be spectacular for me to give a shit. This is the reason wrestling in general even speaking towards the wrestling matches themselves today and a lot of stuff from back in the day even don't have me caring anymore.

Does anybody else feel this way about things or is it just me?

Tell the fucking Truth.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth = Catching up on some Lost episodes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MEGA POWERS EXPLODE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*



*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great song, imho.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*yeah I absolutely love that song. *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Man Comes Around is one of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Myers said:


> The Man Comes Around is one of my favorite songs of all time.


*I can't green rep you enough for the comment.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Saw Date Night with the GF, I was actually surprised it wasn't that bad. I didn't know Mila Kunis was in it, at that point I had a perma-boner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

She does nothing for me, tbh.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Same here


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I enjoyed her tremendously in The Book of Eli... but she was acting off of Denzel Washington he makes others look better. *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Her,Kristen Bell, and Selma Hayek are my top 3.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

She has a pretty face, but other than that, not really attracted to her. Too petite (sp?).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My girl-crush actress is Kate Hudson... I feel in lesbian love with her in Almost Famous*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

mila kunis is pretty good looking imo.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree, pretty hot.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw HayleySabin say he thinks Johnny Cash sucks at the other forum so I proceeded to call him a f..got.

Sup Brawl?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

SuperBrawl said:


> Truth = Catching up on some Lost episodes.


IDK if you're caught up but the latest episode was amazing (probably best of the season too IMO)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Desmond episode?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- totally been enjoying New Japans official YouTube channel.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lostfap said:


> IDK if you're caught up but the latest episode was amazing (probably best of the season too IMO)


Yeah saw it last night - AMAZING.

edit - Queener what's going on mang - ready for the weekend?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its the weekend all the time for me tbh.

I need to start going to the gym.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Its the weekend all the time for me tbh.
> 
> I need to start going to the gym.


FAT..?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

UFC 112 tomorrow! Silva and Penn are going to dominate.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Matt Hughes plz.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I saw HayleySabin say he thinks Johnny Cash sucks at the other forum so I proceeded to call him a f..got.
> 
> Sup Brawl?


Not my fault country music is fuckin horseshit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Most does, but some is awesome.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Bob Dylan > Johnny Cash


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not a fan of either.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Bob Dylan > Johnny Cash


Fuck no.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol, I wanted a reaction. Damn you guys. I hardly listen to either of 'em. Don't really care for their music too much.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If I gave a damn, I would've helped. Just not my thing.

Stick w/Kamelot WCWR.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Kamelot owns. Can't wait for their next album. I loved Ghost Opera, so their next venture should be awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Indeed. I can't see how they would disappoint.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Why do you have a sig where Triple H looks good?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I mean, why dislike Sheamus that much. Hate on Swagger instead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Why do you have a sig where Triple H looks good?


Not a big fan of the red headed *******.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't hate.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like the almighty walking candle sold the hammer shot well though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Former WWE Champions such as Sheamus are known to do such a thing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah1993 - still waiting for sig before you ask. Greatly disappointed in how long this is taking.



Hailsabin said:


> I mean, why dislike Sheamus that much. Hate on Swagger instead.


Swagger's the best in the world at what he does (wrestling).


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Looks like the almighty walking candle sold the hammer shot well though.


I lol'ed.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> yeah1993 - still waiting for sig before you ask. Greatly disappointed in how long this is taking.
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger's the best in the world at what he does (wrestling).


I like Swagger a lot, just rather have Pyro hate on someone who REALLY lacks in the area that he only cares for. They should have never made Jack act all stiff when he won the belt. Would've come off better, or as good as he could have been, on the mic if he was just how he always was. He's still the man inside the ring. Match w/Orton was quality.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Don't hate.


I don't really hate on him that much. I don't like him, but I'm not clamoring for his release or anything like I was with Jeff and am with Swagger and Morrison and Dibiase and Rhodes and etc.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't really hate on him that much. I don't like him, but I'm not clamoring for his release or anything like I was with Jeff and am with Swagger and Morrison and Dibiase and Rhodes and etc.




Good to hear.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm indifferent to Sheamus.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> I'm indifferent to Sheamus.


Pretty psyched for Steamboat's dvd.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> I like Swagger a lot, just rather have Pyro hate on someone who REALLY lacks in the area that he only cares for. They should have never made Jack act all stiff when he won the belt. Would've come off better, or as good as he could have been, on the mic if he was just how he always was. He's still the man inside the ring. Match w/Orton was quality.


Yeah, it's been weird seeing him toned down. Makes him look even more stoned than he did already.

I don't think he's bad on the mic. I actually think he's got a really good tone about him. Granted, he could use some work, but I don't think he's horrible by any means.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm a pretty big fan.

(clearly)

EDIT - I've only found him to be horrible while stiff. I just don't like it at all. Any of his other promos worked fine enough for me.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

SuperBrawl said:


> Pretty psyched for Steamboat's dvd.


Definitely. :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It should be nothing but matches vs Flair.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agreed.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you even like Steamboat, Pyro?  He's not exactly a master on the mic. In the ring, it's a different story.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gord would probably want all of Steamboat's matches vs Austin on the set.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

the Youngblood, Slaughter, Kernodle tag better be on there. And his match in '84 with Flair.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

And Rude/Steamboat Ironman


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Did the setlist leak yet? Thought it did as the DVD should be out in a few months.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Do you even like Steamboat, Pyro?  He's not exactly a master on the mic. In the ring, it's a different story.


I wouldn't say "like", as mic skills are the make or break quality, but I am a little more leniant on those without mic skills as long as they're one of the greatest workers of all time. That does not excuse his flaws, but I do appreciate a great match, contrary to what some people think about me. I just make a point of explaining that it should never be a priority in pushing someone. I definately respect those who can work at extremely high levels.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah ok, cool. What I would give for a Malenko/Steamboat match in their respective primes.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Ah ok, cool. What I would give for a Malenko/Steamboat match in their respective primes.


Steamboat/Danielson.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I wouldn't say "like", as mic skills are the make or break quality, but I am a little more leniant on those without mic skills as long as they're one of the greatest workers of all time. That does not excuse his flaws, but I do appreciate a great match, contrary to what some people think about me. I just make a point of explaining that it should never be a priority in pushing someone. I definately respect those who can work at extremely high levels.


I still think putting stock in people w/great work rate is equally important. Sure you need at least some personality, and more importantly, to be very dependable, but you just can't totally discount in ring work. Not saying that you do, but I think each are all very important parts to being a major success w/the WWE. Could say wrestling in general, but since WWE obviously is the biggest company in the US/better parts of the world, it is a no brainer to only mention them.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

SuperBrawl said:


> Steamboat/Danielson.


The IWC would jizz. Flair/Misawa? Steamboat/Kobashi?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> I still think putting stock in people w/great work rate is equally important. Sure you need at least some personality, and more importantly, to be very dependable, but you just can't totally discount in ring work. Not saying that you do, but I think each are all very important parts to being a major success w/the WWE. Could say wrestling in general, but since WWE obviously is the biggest company in the US/better parts of the world, it is a no brainer to only mention them.


You do, I don't. You can be successful without mic work but I don't care, I'm only looking after what entertains me. Ring work, no matter how good or how expertly done will never be at the same level as a good promo.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> The IWC would jizz. Steamboat/Misawa?


Even HBK/Steamboat --- did that ever happen on any level?

I don't think they were ever in the same company.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Not sure. It might have happened, perhaps at a House Show or an event that's not well known. Who knows.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You do, I don't. You can be successful without mic work but I don't care, I'm only looking after what entertains me. Ring work, no matter how good or how expertly done will never be at the same level as a good promo.


Pretty dumb way of thinking if you ask me. They're even overall. Considering how if a guy was great at cutting promos but was the all time worst wrestler in the history of the sport, then he would have to fuck off and just be a manager or something.

Steamboat/Kobashi mention, haha. CHOPS~~~~


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Pretty dumb way of thinking if you ask me. They're even overall. Considering how if a guy was great at cutting promos but was the all time worst wrestler in the history of the sport, then he would have to fuck off and just be a manager or something.


A guy tried that already, his name was Hulk Hogan. Have you heard of him by any chance?

They're not even at all, 95% of the most succesful wrestlers ever, even if they COULD work had far higher mic skills or just charisma in general. The only wrestlers who ever truly made it on ring skills alone are Benoit, Steamboat and Bret.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> A guy tried that already, his name was Hulk Hogan. Have you heard of him by any chance?
> 
> They're not even at all, 95% of the most succesful wrestlers ever, even if they COULD work had far higher mic skills or just charisma in general.


Hogan wasn't a total botch in the ring. He has never been that strong as a wrestler but what he did worked.

A lot of them were top notch in both areas. 3 names that come to mind are Flair, Austin, & Undertaker and all 3 can cut a good promo and have a great match. Hell Foley too. Have to mention him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Hogan wasn't a total botch in the ring. He has never been that strong as a wrestler but what he did worked.
> 
> A lot of them were top notch in both areas. 3 names that come to mind are Flair, Austin, & Undertaker and all 3 can cut a good promo and have a great match. Hell Foley too. Have to mention him.


Hogan, to me is the worst wrestler ever, at least, at straight wrestling. That's not including the spot monkey fucks like Hardy. I couldn't watch his matches, but shit, even The Great Khali made it to a world title and he had NO ring skills.

Yes, a lot of them were top notch in both areas, but Austin and Undertaker are still far better entertainers than wrestlers, and I do believe that's saying something, considering that they're both top 10 workers in WWE history. Foley was also a much better entertainer. 

Flair might have been equal at both.....maybe, but his ring skills definately don't surpass his mic skills. He's cut some of the best promos in history. Even still, mic skills are more important. Hell, Steamboat was every BIT as good as Flair in the ring, in fact, he was a little better I think, but look at their careers. Look at how much farther Flair made it by having the other qualities.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hogan is not the worst wrestler ever.

Khali also has 0 mic skills.

Flair's also had some of the best matches in NA history.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Worst wrestler, most unbearable in the ring, it's all the same to me. He fucking sucks, that's all I know. He's admitted this personally.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth - My 2008/9 WWE PPV dvds finally arrived. Perhaps I will indulge myself tonight.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hogan knows he wasn't anything overly special in the ring. I think everyone knows he realizes that.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Truth: I'm currently on acid. And currently upset with the lack of activity this site has at 4:20am.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

TRUTH - Just finished writing five pages of useless crap no one but myself and a few friends will ever read. Oh dear.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Truth- If I spent the amount of time I spent on BTB on something PRODUCTIVE, I'd be the next Bill Gates.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Stop with the damn weather fluctuations already.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> The IWC would jizz. Flair/Misawa? Steamboat/Kobashi?


Misawa (as Tiger Mask II)/Steamboat did happen once tbh. It was ok.

I wouldn't really want to see either of those matches. King's Road was too different from American Style wrestling that I don't think they would have been that great, or at least as great as it would seem on paper. Jumbo Tsuruta was the only guy who seemed equally proficiant at King's Road and high end NWA style because he was around when both were the norm during his time, Misawa was still wrestling like a flippy jr. at the time as Tiger Mask II and Kobashi started up right as NWA influence was leaving All Japan.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Misawa also wrestled Bret Hart as TM II, but I've been told that it wasn't as great as one could imagine.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think i've ever seen a Bret Hart in Japan match I thought was better than "ok".


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I think I'm going to watch No Way Out 2008 momentarily.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Uwe Boll needs to stop making video game adaption movies. Seriously, stop it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Uwe Boll needs to stop living immediately


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He made another shithouse movie?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've never seen any of his movies. Heard they were shitacular, tho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm too classy to watch them as well.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I watched that Steve Carell movie last night. Date Night. Thought it was quite funny.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm so bored I might need to go to the theater.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I saw it too, I was surprised considering I was dragged there. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Last movie I saw in theaters was Avatar.


I should probably see something then.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> He made another shithouse movie?


Yeah, I bought a used copy of FarCry a few nights ago. Not even 30 minutes into the movie, I knew this was going to suck. I haven't even really finished it technically. I just skipped ahead. TBH, some of movies that he does based on video games could have been decent to solid movies because of the story lines in the games but he just ruins them to beyond belief. Just for the fun of it, here's the trailer so you don't have to watch this pile of crap. The only good thing about the movie is that the lead actress is hot.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Uwe Boll is making a MGS movie. Brace yourselves.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Uwe Boll is making a MGS movie. Brace yourselves.


It's not going to happen. Hideo Kojima wants nothing to do with Boll. I guess some guy tricked Boll into thinking he was doing the movie. HA.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Derek said:


> Misawa also wrestled Bret Hart as TM II, but I've been told that it wasn't as great as one could imagine.


It's 18 minutes of headlock & two minutes of irish whip. Don't even bother.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Sounds inspiring.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Swagger's looked great since becoming champion imo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> I've never seen any of his movies. Heard they were shitacular, tho.


Saw like half of Bloodrayne, wanted to firebomb his house.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Thread of the year? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/500835-jericho-miz-anime-style.html


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> Saw like half of Bloodrayne, wanted to firebomb his house.


*Bloodrayne for the win!




Try watching Bloodrayne 2... it's set in the Wild West and get this... Billy the Kid is the evil vampire....


I shit you not.*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

SuperBrawl said:


> Thread of the year? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/500835-jericho-miz-anime-style.html


 :hmm: :lmao

Cute drawings, I'll admit. But... no.

And Uwe Boll is atrocious. Game companies have to stop giving him license to translate their games into his next crapfest. The man is a terrible filmmaker. He makes Roland Emmerich (who's admittedly not that bad) and Michael Bay look like Oscar winners.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- there are some really pathetic people out there.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

SuperBrawl said:


> Thread of the year? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/500835-jericho-miz-anime-style.html


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/500827-does-sheamus-look-weird-pic.html#post8293969


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Between those shitty threads and people arguing over a cage match between Benoit and Angle for several hours, its been a pretty embarrassing day to be on here.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I lol'd at that Sheamus thread.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The Official Match/DVD/Show Discussion Thread > WWE/TNA forums, which is a sad TRUTH. Hell, even *RANTS* is more thought-provoking than most of the discussions in the WWE/TNA sections.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I disagree.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I disagree with your disagreement, but it's all good. That "Are we to Blame" thread is gonna go straight to hell, though.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

More quality: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/500833-photos-triple-h-stephanie-mcmahon-vince-mcmahon.html


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*sigh* fpalm


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Why would you want Triple H and Vince in that picture?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


> I disagree with your disagreement


You've backed me into a corner, so I'll go ahead and respond by posting a review I made 2 years ago.


****1/4

In my top 67 matches of all time.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> You've backed me into a corner, so I'll go ahead and respond by posting a review I made 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> ****1/4
> ...


:lmao Classic. I'll do you one better.

*****

Best match of all time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NO! YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE FUCKING TALKING ABOUT! IT'S ****7/8 AT THE VERY MOST!



Somebody recently asked 101 if he watched any Puro, and he said he's been watching it for 15 years and bases all of his ratings on Puro (which makes no damn sense). When I asked him if he watched any Puro a few months ago, he said that he had watched some, but not a whole lot.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Derek said:


> You've backed me into a corner, so I'll go ahead and respond by posting a review I made 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> ****1/4
> ...


Needs walls of text of play-by-play commentary and pictures to make it fun.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> NO! YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE FUCKING TALKING ABOUT! IT'S ****7/8 AT THE VERY MOST!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody recently asked 101 if he watched any Puro, and he said he's been watching it for 15 years and bases all of his ratings on Puro (which makes no damn sense). When I asked him if he watched any Puro a few months ago, he said that he had watched some, but not a whole lot.


Bret Hart/Hakushi = Puro.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh I like this conversation already.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Needs walls of text of play-by-play commentary and pictures to make it fun.


Good point.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> NO! YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE FUCKING TALKING ABOUT! IT'S ****7/8 AT THE VERY MOST!


I saw their House Show match. ******

The wrestling equivalent to a massive orgy.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Someone ask him what he thinks of Jushin "Thunder" Liger.

Derek, I'm looking at you.

EDIT - IMO SB.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He'll probably tell me he's his one hundred and twenty fourth favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I just saw his rants on trying to overhype the Angle/Benoit Steel Cage match right now. HE DOESN'T MIND IF BENOIT DOES RANDOM SPOTS AS HE IS JUST A MARK.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I saw Sheamus about two/three years ago and i knew he'd make it big.

I own 

Sup


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> The Official Match/DVD/Show Discussion Thread > *FUCKING LIFE ITSELF*


That's more like it. :side:



Derek said:


> Somebody recently asked 101 if he watched any Puro, and he said he's been watching it for 15 years


I found it *really* weird that he recently called All Japan "AJAP" and then said this. :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> That's more like it. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it *really* weird that he recently called All Japan "AJAP" and then said this. :hmm:


:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

3Bolt said:


> I saw Sheamus about two/three years ago and i knew he'd make it big.
> 
> I own
> 
> Sup


You're like my english counterpart.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Come on thread.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Don't come on me.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Come on Myers?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

No thanks, I'm straight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek can I call you DP to stick with the homoerotic undertones of this thread?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No...... Maybe.


Truth- watching videos from NewJa's youtube channel. I'm watching the opening match from WrestleKingdom 2, and I could make out the announcer saying that Christian was the number 2 guy in the company behind Angle. I imagine the fans watching became even less impressed with TNA seeing as their #2 star was bumping for Junior Heavyweights in the opening match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not like Christian in a big guy though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Neither is Liger, but that doesn't stop him from giving motherfuckers Liger Bombs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I marked when he Liger Bombed Hashimoto.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That was pretty damn sweet.


Truth- got to go to class. Laterz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya DP.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Mcqueen, or anyone for that matter - do you have a link to a downloadable version 1992 Dream Rush tag match?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey folks.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fine, I'm outta here baby kids.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

aite man peace


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

This is quickly becoming my favorite video on the internets.

Oh and everyone click the link in my sig. Kthx.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Oh and everyone click the link in my sig. Kthx.


Evo needs to stop bragging about how he won teh internets. We get it, you're better then us.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SuperBrawl said:


> Mcqueen, or anyone for that matter - do you have a link to a downloadable version 1992 Dream Rush tag match?


No, I only have it on a DVD. Sorry man. I think it is on youtube though but split into like 5 or 6 parts though.

Match fucking owns though, I should watch it again its been awhile.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks man don't worry about it - yeah I found it on youtube.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

TRUTH: I definitely wanna use this picture on Hardy marks everywhere.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't be suprised if that wasn't the first time Hardy has had something blow up in his face.

(bad meth lab joke)


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I watched Goldberg/Hogan from nitro today. The could have made some serious bank if they put it on PPV.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ I was watching Rise and Fall of WCW earlier, and the same topic came up. I agree. Bischoff was dumb to just rush into it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah it seemed like one big clusterfuck at the time because just six days later was Bash at the Beach and Goldberg was supposed to tag with Luger but then instead got thrown into a match with The Giant for the world title. Yet they still made the DDP and Malone vs Hogan/Rodman match the main event.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Celebrities in the Main Event is a big fpalm. Oh WCW, how I miss thee.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Lest ye forget the time Jay Leno was in the main event, I have never seen a worst clothesline in my life.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Leno pinned Eric Bischoff after a Diamond Cutter from Kevin Eubanks.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Myers said:


> Lest ye forget the time Jay Leno was in the main event, I have never seen a worst clothesline in my life.


Lacey Von Erich. She even botches The CLAW, the damn CLAW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Lacey Von Botch


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Lacey Von Erich. She even botches The CLAW, the damn CLAW.


Women don't count, which reminds me...


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I should gouge my eyes out after seeing that atrocious sequence of moves. Terrible.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4lV7Lwi93U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

:hb ...


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

History Beckons The Superbrawl


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> History Beckons The Superbrawl


Any chance we'll see Steamboat/Savage from Toronto on the new set?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't know. They had a Toronto match? Was it awesome?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah it was the one from Maple Leaf Gardens just before WM 3 --- incredible - probably a top 5 WWF match from the 80s.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I know their Boston match is on the Savage set, and it's a very solid match-up. Sounds like their Toronto one is killer. Hope it's on the set. I'm hoping it's a bunch of rare matches with guys we've seen him have matches with before, like Flair, Rude, Austin, Savage, etc. Did he ever wrestle Brian Pillman one-on-one?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmmm - It would have had to be after 1991 right because when Pillman started in WCW that's when Steamboat was back in WWF as "The Dragon" with the fire and what not. I'm sure they've had an encounter somewhere, maybe not on ppv tho.

Cal uploaded me the Toronto match recently it's in the DVD thread probably like 4 weeks ago.


Edit - maybe they wrestled in Japan?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I should take a look at that Toronto match since I haven't even seen it. I don't recall Pillman and Steamboat ever having a one on one match, but I think the Hollywood Blondes had a couple tag matches with Steamboat and Dustin Rhodes, though.

Quality.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Might have to look into it. Don't feel like doing a search, though. Have a link or PM?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2x0ph_ricky-steamboat-vs-randy-savageic-t_sport


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, Macho Superbrawl. Ooooh yeah!  Bookmarked. Will probably download with DownloadHelper.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll actually try to upload it for you - I'm too lazy to find Cal's in the dvd thread lol.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Myers said:


> Women don't count, which reminds me...


I love how JR says 'mercifully it's over'. :lmao


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Really only one way to describe that Jackie Gayda match.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

EvoLution™;8307796 said:


> Really only one way to describe that Jackie Gayda match.







What is this Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What that was, Kif, was some pathetic pieces of shit trying to get my attention, but they aren't worth my time.


Truth- got a job today.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Scared?

Where are you working, man?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Scraed? No, just don't feel the need to deal with anybody over there. Why would I want anything to do with the people that have been trying to annoy and humiliate me for the past 2 months?

Makes no sense.

Also, I would have expected it from those guys, but I didn't expect to see it from you.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You brought this upon yourself.






?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

yeah they get pretty defensive when it comes to miley cyrus' legs


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How did I bring it upon myself?


edit- I guess so.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

DROCK


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You can't ask us questions, we are supposed to ask you questions.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

kif you ok man


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Not yet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> kif you ok man


Don't think its kif.

And fuck your questions.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

no its kif i think hes drinking IIRC


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha, maybe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

maybe


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

When was the last time this thread was even THIS active?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

tuesday


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Can I make a rant that Jax finally found his DVD remote?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

KeepItFresh

EDIT: Yeah1993


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Kane.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't trust you EvoLution.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Drock you gotta put up with me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Computer got viruses atm. on the wii til i fix them.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Do you have any virtual console games?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

KeepItFresh said:


> I don't trust you EvoLution.


Is it because I'm so seductive?

EDIT: Oh, and why do I have 27524*.9000000001* credits? What the hell?


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

I haven't posted in this section in 2-3 years. I miss being honest.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You should just post your avatar 20 times in every rant.

@EvoLution.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

mario rpg, streets of rage 2, mario golf, punchout, and a few more soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Is it because I'm so seductive?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and why do I have 27524*.9000000001* credits? What the hell?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

How the fuck do you explain that Evolution?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

b/c EvoLution is a liar.

Oh and I'm lucky I deleted my photo on photobucket or wherever it was b/c I'm pretty sure lazer beam would've done what he did w/ Drock's. He uselessly PM'ed me on YT around 3 times w/ my photo. I had a feud going w/ him. :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

lazer beam is stirring up a lot of trouble I see.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You have no idea what is going on.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

none whatsoever.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

:hmm:

Oh and posting my avatar 20 times in every rant is a serious consideration.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Michael Cole has a nice handlebar mustache on the WWE 24/7 Monday Night Wars this month iirc.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> mario rpg, streets of rage 2, mario golf, punchout, and a few more soon.


metroid prime trilogy bro


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> metroid prime trilogy bro


That was on the list along with Street Fighter 2. Not sure which version yet. Forgot there's like 5 different versions on the virtual console.

The N64 virtual console list sucks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SF 2 turbo for the snes is your best bet 

N64 games are a lot bigger than normal games so i guess they cant upload them as liberally


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's what I thought. I just hoped they would have a better selection of games.

SNES/Genesis lists pretty much made the Wii in general.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Super Contra and Super Castlevania are must gets for the Wii


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That's what I thought. I just hoped they would have a better selection of games.
> 
> SNES/Genesis lists pretty much made the Wii in general.


being able to play all the gamecube games helps too


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, and using the gameclub controllers as well. Didn't you sell yours a long time ago?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i got another one b/c theres a new mario coming out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Detailz plz. Did you get Super Mario Bros Wii? People said it was good...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

yeah nsmb was awesome. this is the one im talking about tho


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh, I definitely forgot about SMG 2. I'll be picking that up. Still haven't beaten the first one. (On the final stage I believe) Although I haven't played it in a while.

Seems like Mario games are the only games worth getting for the most part.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^^
Metroid Other M is a month after Mario


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Prime Trilogy is ridiculous.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Watched some more WCW today, I watched the nitro where Warrior returned and talked for 15 minutes. Then I skipped ahead to the fall brawl ppv.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

A Warrior/Rock/Steiner confrontation and promo would cause the universe to implode.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think they would have enough time on a three hour episode of Nitro.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> A Warrior/Rock/Steiner confrontation and promo would cause the universe to implode.


Would be spectacular.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Add in Macho Man and the space time continuum would be disrupted and change the very fabric of time as we know it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That idea is making me think of Chrono Trigger for some reason.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Chrono Trigger reminds me of Super Mario RPG and Final Fantasy.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Final Fantasy reminds me of Dragon Quest. Super Mario RPG is awesome.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Mario RPG is so awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I never beat that game. I think I currently have 5 of the 7 stars.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

You should. Played Paper Mario?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kib told me the one for the Wii owns. Never played it though.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Super Paper Mario is good, but Paper Mario for the N64 is better. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door is pretty good too, it was for the Gamecube.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Really? I heard the one for n64 was terrrriiibblllle.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Really? Who the hell told you that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A couple people. Plus I think the reviews on that wasn't that good.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

N64 one was good I thought.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> A couple people. Plus I think the reviews on that wasn't that good.


Reviews were pretty positive, actually.  It has an 88% aggregate on GameRankings and a 93% on Metacritic.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Wii one sucked imo.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The Wii one being where you turn sideways with Mario? I thought that one was excellent.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i didnt like the wii one

never played any of the other ones


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought it was pretty damn entertaining. Not as good as its forebears, but solid nonetheless. Francis The Nerd was simply classic. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnt72FGWA6A&feature=related


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

TRUTH: I dunked on this dude today so hard in basketball. Now I've dunked on people before, but this guy just ate it. He was on the ground, I was standing over him. I saw the perfect opportunity.

So I did the "You Can't See Me" gesture right there, on the court, in front of everyone. It was awesome. People were laughing so hard.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That never happened.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Did too.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got finished playing some MLB 10, The Show --- pretty good game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Twins better be the best team in that game. They're tearing it up so far this year.
Made the Red Sox look like a minor league team yesterday.

Not a big fan of baseball but might try and score some tickets to a game and check out the new ballpark.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

If you ever come to NY I'll take you to a Yankees game, I know you love Derek Jeter.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

TRUTH?

I am in Germany... Berlin to be precise.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

TRUTH: When you said Berlin, I thought of Alex Wright.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Such a shame Berlyn failed.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Saw the movie Kick Ass today, probably the best movie I have seen besides Shutter Island this year.

Now I am going to watch WCW's World War 3 98.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Shutter Island owned.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Ryan Seacrest tried to high-five a blind guy:lmao


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ryan Seacrest is always there to help me feel better about myself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SuperBrawl said:


> If you ever come to NY I'll take you to a Yankees game, I know you love Derek Jeter.


If that ever happens i'm going to aim to be just like the retarded guy on Rescue Me who got banned from Yankee Stadium for yelling racial slurs at Derek Jeter.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> If that ever happens i'm going to aim to be just like the retarded guy on Rescue Me who got banned from Yankee Stadium for yelling racial slurs at Derek Jeter.


It would probably be worth the lifetime ban just to see you doing that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I probably would just to knock the shit eating grin off his face. If its possible.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth - Contemplating whether or not I want to waste 20+ minutes of my life watching Angle/Kennedy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would say don't do it. TNA + Angle + Kennedy sounds like a bad combination to me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why waste your time with them when you could just do what I'm doing which is watching some Hashimoto goodness on YouTube


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Angle/Kennedy match was decent, I just hate Taz and Mike Tenay on commentary so it ruins it for me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

SuperBrawl said:


> Truth - Contemplating whether or not I want to waste 20+ minutes of my life watching Angle/Kennedy.


I'm gonna watch it because I love laughing at bad matches that people think are good.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Woo woo woo you know it.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Backlund disapproves of Zack Ryder.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Brian Gurwitz, or whoever writes RAW, does too apparently.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I do as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I was never his biggest fan, but I don't see why he isn't being utilised in the midcard on RAW. A move to SmackDown! would probably be beneficial.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I bought some spandex and cut a leg off, just to see how it feels.

I am now convinced that Zack Ryder lacks a ballsack.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Backlund disapproves of Zack Ryder.


*high-five*


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> I bought some spandex and cut a leg off, just to see how it feels.
> 
> I am now convinced that Zack Ryder lacks a ballsack.


:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> *high-five*


South Aus certainly isn't SANTOPIA.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Zack Ryder's ball sack GOT THORWD OVAR TEH TOP ROPE LOL!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> South Aus certainly isn't SANTOPIA.


Backlund approves of El Hijo del Santo. He does not approve of Jack Swagger.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Backlund approves of El Hijo del Santo. He does not approve of Jack Swagger.


Backlund wouldn't approve of South Aus (where Yeah1993 is really from).


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

No, but he would approve of Yeah1993, only because he _believes_ he lives in SANTOPIA.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993's constant disrespect for NASH would have Mr. Bob Backlund thinking otherwise.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Bob Backlund despises Nash, contrary to what you believe. I don't think losing in eight seconds sits well with Mr. Backlund.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

But NASH works under the Bob Backlund system.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

He destroyed it, hence the hatred.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah1993's constant disrespect for NASH would have Mr. Bob Backlund thinking otherwise.


Backlund (aka one of the best workers ever) lost the title to him (aka big lanky fuck who had to be carried to an above average match) in 8 seconds. Backlund is totally anti-Nash.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man, I missed some gimmicked Bob Backlund talk again...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if you weren't so busy whoring yourself to anyone with a $5 note in their pocket then you'd have been here for it McQueen.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Surrrp.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey man I gotta make money so I can watch the WEC PPV this weekend.

Sup Word?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Good man, yourself? No red bar angers me tbh.

In desperate need to watch Taker/Michaels II after rugby as I wasn't a lover of the first one as everyone else seems to be


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't complain really, just dealing with a lot of overwhelming boredness lately.

I still haven't watched WM 25 yet and i've had the DVD for over 9 months now.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, McQueen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I need to stop going to the casino.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh. This still exists


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Oh. This still exists


Not without you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- enjoying what is going on between Platt and 101 in the DVD thread.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Austin101 said:


> Explain
> 
> Like me or not, your forums wouldn't be half as good as they are now without me.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Some of the greatest stuff I've ever read on this forum.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This is pretty classic: 

I could give a fuck what you think personally since you've never had credibility in my book.

No, I didn't say the forums were awesome just because of me but not even people that dislike me (Ownage) can deny that I don't add a vital piece to this forum. He said I bring a lot.

Silly reviews? Okay there. That's why for nearly three years people have told me they care what I think. You can think what you want but your opinion means next to nothing to me. 

This is a DVD Review thread, I write review's, since I have ya know, a vast knowledge of this business.

The fuck do you do in this thread? It must kill you to know that I'm right and everyone else outside this thread can't put a sentance together. 

That's what I thought.

Take a seat.

Sit behing your keyboard and get your mod friends and try and find a reason to ban me. See how fun your forums will be then.



------------------

I cracked at "a vast knowledge of this business." And "everyone else outside this thread can't put a sent*a*nce together."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Couldn't of been me.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, I was also reading the Platt/101 confrontation in that thread. Good stuff. It's funny that 101 thinks he's the only person that can write those reviews. Hell, I could too. I just don't have that much free time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

****1/2

Clinic.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Man if only I could put together sentences, write long reviews and have a vast knowledge of the wrestling business.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Your BTB does just that, my friend.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

This forum died when UNDENTACKERRULES was banned.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> This forum died when UNDENTACKERRULES was banned.


Nah, it died when SANTOPIA's citizens ventured into the TNA section.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

It died with Redsox,


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Wrestling Observer:* _"Reports from Orlando indicate that TNA is considering bringing in Mike Jones, better known to fans as Virgil in the WWF or Vincent as part of the nWo. Speculation around the move is in regards to using him as a leader of a group in TNA somewhat like the Nation of Domination, along with released WWE star Shelton Benjamin and the Pope D'Angelo Dinero."_

!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol, is that genuine?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Legit lol if they do that. It's probably the only way they could kill Pope's momentum any further.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope if they do the Nation re-hash, they don't forget the token white guy because there's nothing that makes more sense for a black supremacist stable to have than a total cracka.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Wrestling Observer:* _"Reports from Orlando indicate that TNA is considering bringing in Mike Jones, better known to fans as Virgil in the WWF or Vincent as part of the nWo. Speculation around the move is in regards to using him as a leader of a group in TNA somewhat like the Nation of Domination, along with released WWE star Shelton Benjamin and the Pope D'Angelo Dinero."_
> 
> !!!


Ha you've always been such a Virgil mark.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Ya man ever since I met Virgil randomly at a Sbarro's Pizza it's like destiny that I be a fan 

But lol nah I was just trolling. But, the most f'd up part about it is that it actually seems like it could be plausible.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

pyro did you see south park the other night


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it doesn't seem far fetched for TNA to do that although I'm glad it's not on the cards.



> pyro did you see south park the other night


Nah, I haven't seen any new South Park's since the season where they did the 300 spoof. What happened?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

half the episode was a killing joke homage 

http://img202.imageshack.us/i/batmanthekillingjokep21.jpg/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, cool. 

What's the name of the episode?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i think its called 201

you cant watch it online atm tho b/c some Muslims threatened to kill trey parker and matt stone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks, I'll look it up. I can probably find it on allsp.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Ya man ever since I met Virgil randomly at a Sbarro's Pizza it's like destiny that I be a fan
> 
> But lol nah I was just trolling. But, the most f'd up part about it is that it actually seems like it could be plausible.


Him and John Nord.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> i think its called 201
> 
> you cant watch it online atm tho b/c some Muslims threatened to kill trey parker and matt stone


FFS.

I'm not surprised they're causing more trouble, that's the only reason their cult exists, to suck the joy out of life.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

It can't be a cult if has 1+ million believers.  And all of 'em suck the fun out of life, TBF.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> FFS.
> 
> I'm not surprised they're causing more trouble, that's the only reason their cult exists, to suck the joy out of life.


Yeah, they showed Mohammad in a bear suit and apparently since you're not allowed to show a picture of him (although I think that was kind of the joke since he was in a bear suit) some Muslim extremist group in NY. They said “We have to warn Matt [Stone] and Trey [Parker] that what they are doing is stupid and they will probably wind up like Theo Van Gogh for airing this show. This is not a threat, but a warning of the reality of what will likely happen to them.” and posted a picture of a dead dude


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

huhhh


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

WCW said:


> Yeah, they showed Mohammad in a bear suit and apparently since you're not allowed to show a picture of him (although I think that was kind of the joke since he was in a bear suit) some Muslim extremist group in NY. They said “We have to warn Matt [Stone] and Trey [Parker] that what they are doing is stupid and they will probably wind up like Theo Van Gogh for airing this show. This is not a threat, but a warning of the reality of what will likely happen to them.” and posted a picture of a dead dude


for all we know that threat could have been fake..who knows


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Trey Parker and Matt Stone are two of the most genious persons of all time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

cactus_jack22 said:


> for all we know that threat could have been fake..who knows


I know. It wasn't.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

So, guys. What's happenin'?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*





I can't wait til this guys album drops... fucking talent there... yo?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCWR your avatar/sig is now the best on the site.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't what "Backlund Approves" means.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT'S UP?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BLOWN UP



BkB Hulk said:


>


R.I.P.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lest we forget.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NJ4pbNEIko&feature=player_embedded

^^^ This one's for you, Hulky.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Stumble Bomb!!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

WCW said:


> Yeah, they showed Mohammad in a bear suit and apparently since you're not allowed to show a picture of him (although I think that was kind of the joke since he was in a bear suit) some Muslim extremist group in NY. *They said “We have to warn Matt [Stone] and Trey [Parker] that what they are doing is stupid and they will probably wind up like Theo Van Gogh for airing this show. This is not a threat, but a warning of the reality of what will likely happen to them.”* and posted a picture of a dead dude


:lmao

Vintage Muslim extremist.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

R-Truth faked his death.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Does this mean he is gonna RISE UP, RISE UP, RISE UP from the grave?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Does this mean he is gonna RISE UP, RISE UP, RISE UP from the grave?


Sorry man, you're a cool guy and all but you deserve this... fpalm


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth - a member here used a line from the awful Legend of Zelda cartoon series as a comeback.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Sorry man, you're a cool guy and all but you deserve this... fpalm


I'm well aware that is quite possibly the lamest thing i've ever posted.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Truth - a member here used a line from the awful Legend of Zelda cartoon series as a comeback.


Did they really say "Well excuuuuuuse me princess"?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Does anyone else remember that 80's Cartoon about the High School kid who got warped into an alternate universe through his Nintendo and fought off bad guys with the Duck Hunt light zapper alongside Link and Kid Icarus and shit.

Or am I just that much older than you lot.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Captain N, I remember that show, I caught the reruns early in the morning back in the early 90's. He could stop time by hitting the pause button and the main villian was mother brain from metroid.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I knew it was Captain something. Yeah Mother Brain & Eggplant Wizard. I wonder if I watched that show now if i'd be super embarrassed for watching it as a kid.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Myers said:


> Did they really say "Well excuuuuuuse me princess"?


Yes indeed.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I actually bought that Zelda tv show in college and we used to watch it an crack up when we were drunk.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Captain Lou Albano is Mario!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Best theme song ever.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCWR I'm sorry I've been informed by Backlund he does not approve of Sean O'Haire and will not authorise him.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Backlund approves of me, and I approve of O'Haire. Don't make this harder than it has to be, my friend.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You're better than O'Haire so that's acceptable by Backlund standards. BkB on the other hand.......Backlund takes Mantuar and Tom McGhee over him. I needed to make a smartass comment about you, Hulky, I've had a shit day ^_^


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't forget the Yeti and David Arquette. Backlund would also sooner forgive Nash for beating him in eight seconds than approving of BKB.

Oh, and Backlund disapproves of the rampant "Thorwd ovar teh top rope lol"


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Bob Backlund got "Thorwd ovar teh top rope lol" by Chris Jericho


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's not my fault I'm Kip's stylist.  (@ rep comment) Backlund has told me I can;t buy his Goodhelmet comp until it changes.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Truth: I own all the DVD's of the Super Mario Bros show with Captain Lou as Mario :lmao.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The Super Mario Bros. show was awesome, though. Legend of Zelda was entertaining in a bad way.  The old Sonic series (Not Adventures, just regular Sonic The Hedgehog) was also so much better than the new one too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

There's apparantly a Japanese Fire Emblem series in the 80s.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Since Backlund approves of you, Yeah1993, and he also approves of Myers, Superbrawl, bigcal, and McQueen, you guys wanna be a part of the Backlund Brotherhood? 8*D


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Can we make shirts!

Truth: Impact's main event scored a 0.5


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's amazing how a big idiot who thinks rings are magical get's only a .5 in the ratings when he main events...*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Myers said:


> Can we make shirts!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


>


I approve


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's amazing how a big idiot who thinks rings are magical get's only a .5 in the ratings when he main events...*


Rings aren't Magical.



They are weapons/tools used by a Galactic Space Police and powered by willpower.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> Rings aren't Magical.
> 
> 
> 
> They are weapons/tools used by a Galactic Space Police and powered by willpower.


Don't forget when those rings' power combines it makes Captain Planet.

Captain Planet vs Hogan at BFG 2010!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Captain Planet Vs. Mr. America


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ That's the ratings gem they are missing, bringing in Mr. America will easily skyrocket them into a 2.0 rating.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Since Backlund approves of you, Yeah1993, and he also approves of Myers, Superbrawl, bigcal, and McQueen, you guys wanna be a part of the Backlund Brotherhood? 8*D


 Best thing EVER.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Caesar WCWR said:


>


I'd buy one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Since Backlund approves of you, Yeah1993, and he also approves of Myers, Superbrawl, bigcal, and McQueen, you guys wanna be a part of the Backlund Brotherhood? 8*D


FUCK YES!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome. 8*D

TRUTH - I'm downloading Edwards Vs. Richards from ROHDnet now. Should be good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You should download Sean O'Haire getting manhandled by Butterbean in an MMA fight.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I didn't download it, but I've seen it. Makes me sad, TBH. 

Not to mention some of my Backlund brothers dislike O'Haire. It hurts me.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That shirt is top quality.

Just like Sean O'Haire's character in WWE.

There's a man who should've gotten a bigger push. I remember when I was fooled into thinking his association with Piper would eventually take him to the top.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


> I didn't download it, but I've seen it. Makes me sad, TBH.
> 
> Not to mention some of my Backlund brothers dislike O'Haire. It hurts me.


I don't dislike O'Haire, it's just your obsession is beginning to scare me.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not obsessed. :side: I'm just a fan left over from his WCW days. Never saw him in WWE save for after I got back into wrestling (late 2005) and I saw videos, like Backlash 2003 and his vignettes. I just thought he probably could've been more. Lesnar/O'Haire would've owned.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, yeah, yeah, KIF. Have any more conspiracies?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I only deal in the truth.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You know when you lose a sock and your left with an odd number. The aliens are behind that.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth? The word has truly lost its meaning.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Have you ever read the book The Giver?

The world is going to be like that by 2020.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Even if it is, what does it matter? If we're dead, we're dead. If we survive, well you better hope it stays that way. I will have to give it a read. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It seems someone writes a book or gives a prediction of the future and they are completely wrong. In the 60's they said that computers are going to only get bigger and only the richest people would own them.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I was just saying we are headed to a completely controlled world where will be all under mind control. There was no mind control on the Giver. It's just an example.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

KeepItFresh


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

well either way we will just need to wait and see, the book sounds interesting enough, I'll check it out.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I had to read it in 6th grade.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Really? Your school had a hidden agenda. :hmm:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

All schools do.

Well, or teachers I should say.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Maybe, I never actually graduated 8th grade, but I was able to go to High School anyways.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Probably 'cause you were so good at keeping it fresh.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Never had a Teacher (or Principal) that didn't like me even though I usually refused to do any homework.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That is it, I'm outta here.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Just watched Hogan/Michaels from summerslam for the first time since the ppv. I think it may be my favorite match of all time, I have a personal disdain for hogan.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That match never gets old.

Which is ironic because Hogan got old 1,000 years ago. 8*D


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The selling from HBK was ridiculous, in a good way.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

For the record, I really enjoyed O'Haire.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

for the record i don't care 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Myers said:


> Just watched Hogan/Michaels from summerslam for the first time since the ppv. I think it may be my favorite match of all time, I have a personal disdain for hogan.


It's awesome, but I could never watch it as is again. The only way to properly experience it is with this music.






There's nothing funnier.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ yeah that was great, from now on I I'll just watch that instead of the full match.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I actually enjoy Hogan/HBK, but for all the wrong reasons. I have the Hulk Hogan Anthology (yeah...), so I watch it every now and then. Very entertaining match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Normally I get kinda pissed off when HBK starts doing shit like that but I still find that match with Hogan pretty damn amusing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Myers said:


> ^ yeah that was great, from now on I I'll just watch that instead of the full match.


I love that song, it makes anything funny no matter what you're watching.

And on that note, this is the greatest thing EVER


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

When is TNA going to learn that no one cares about their product? I don't give a shit about a Hogan/Sting confrontation. If I wanted to see a 51 year old man fight a 56 year old man I would invite both of my uncles to the family reunion.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Got a little question I just remembered; were RicFlair4ever & SpaceVolcano the same person?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> It's awesome, but I could never watch it as is again. The only way to properly experience it is with this music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Has Hogan ever commented on the match and the selling from HBK?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

perhaps1994


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Myers said:


> When is TNA going to learn that no one cares about their product? I don't give a shit about a Hogan/Sting confrontation. If I wanted to see a 51 year old man fight a 56 year old man I would invite both of my uncles to the family reunion.


What? TNA has been hilarious since Hogan took over. It's a constant joke. I won't tune in over Raw, but it's sloppy booking keeps making me download each program. Ric Flair and Scott Hall have been golden since coming as well. Of course for completely opposite reasons. The promos themselves are as good as Raws if not better because they actually let their personalities speak instead of reading from a script.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Truth: Went and saw the new Freddy movie tonight, hoping for some nostalgia factor.

Truth: It was a regrettable experience.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I could have told you that.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah but I hadn't been on the forums pretty much all day before I went.

Plus I don't have a "KeepItFresh" button on my phone.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

KeepItFresh said:


> What? TNA has been hilarious since Hogan took over. It's a constant joke. I won't tune in over Raw, but it's sloppy booking keeps making me download each program. Ric Flair and Scott Hall have been golden since coming as well. Of course for completely opposite reasons. The promos themselves are as good as Raws if not better because they actually let their personalities speak instead of reading from a script.


Yeah I suppose you're right. Which reminds me, I saw this a couple days ago, it's a botchamania about the march 8th episode of impact


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Most exciting thing happens here in a while and the Admins end the fun.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Wouldn't call it exciting either way it's fucked up and he deserves no attention for it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What the hell am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

KeepItFresh said:


> What the hell am I supposed to do now?


Kill yourself, duh!

Anyways, end of discussion. We're not in the business of encouraging bullshit.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

If I killed myself now my fans would be really angry.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey KIF you never sent me that download of your rap music.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I would be angry.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I posted Dennis The Menace At The Dentist almost 2 years ago on here. Look for it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you heard Eminem's new single; Not Afraid?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nope, I gave up on him years ago.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

His last couple albums have been disappointing but he's delivered some good shit recently. I like this song and his verses in Forever, Drop The World and Airplanes Part 2 are great.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why didn't anyone tell me the story about Homicide getting shot in the leg only to stuff the bullet hole with a tampon so he could wrestle that same night....


Dude's my new favorite wrestler.... ever!*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

My grandpa was in WWII and they did the same thing to him when he got shot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Myers said:


> My grandpa was in WWII and they did the same thing to him when he got shot.


*Your grandpa is my favorite WWII vet that's not related to me.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Frankly that doesn't sound like a true story.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Frankly that doesn't sound like a true story.


*I don't think he'd make something like that up... but you never know.*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I only heard "Drop This World" and I hated that song. He killed Lil' Wayne on the song, but it just seemed like when Eminem when he killed Jay-Z on his own track "Renegade".


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Your grandpa is my favorite WWII vet that's not related to me.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think he'd make something like that up... but you never know.*


Where did Homicide say this?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

edit - nevermind


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I meant Homicide. I believe you Myers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Have you heard Eminem's new single; Not Afraid?


It's got as referance to Big Ben Rothlisberger in it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Where did Homicide say this?


*On the Wednesday edition of Busted Open on XM/Sirius radio. I think you can get the shows for free on I-Tunes. 

The interview was pretty entertaining. The hosts kept trying to get him to say something bad about Hogan and Flair though... the guy still works for TNA... why would he burn a bridge like that.... some hosts are just idiots.
*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I responded to you a page back, Owange.

TKOK, if that is the same song I heard that line yesterday on Mike&Mike despite not hearing the track.

Edit: Insulting Ric Flair in any capacity makes you a non-wrestling fan, LadyCroft.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *On the Wednesday edition of Busted Open on XM/Sirius radio. I think you can get the shows for free on I-Tunes.
> *


Did he say why or how he got shot?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I meant Homicide. I believe you Myers.


Thanks, by the way, I don't believe anything a pro wrestler says. I don't even think shawn Michaels is a christan... or that taker is a dead man and can control lighting.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

KeepItFresh said:


> I responded to you a page back, Owange.
> 
> TKOK, if that is the same song I heard that line yesterday on Mike&Mike despite not hearing the track.


Yeah i heard it on Sportsnation when they were asking if he will ever live down these rae allegations.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Myers said:


> Thanks, by the way, I don't believe anything a pro wrestler says. I don't even think shawn Michaels is a christan... or that taker is a dead man and can control lighting.


I mean, I can see them doing something like that in World War II but for a pro wrestler to do that seems kind of over the top. Then again Homicide's probably a crazy mofo and it's TNA.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I hate SportsNation.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I didn't catch the entire interview but I'm pretty sure he did Ownage. *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I remember them also telling that story about Homicide on an ROH dvd that I bootlegged a few years back.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

crazy

I think I'm gonna go watch Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That sounds like a horrible idea.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Fuck I just got home from seeing Nightmare on Elm Street (the movie blew) and now I have to work in two hours.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i just watched ninja assassin. wasnt that bad. 

no expectations, ftw.

myers, where do you live?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Myers said:


> Fuck I just got home from seeing Nightmare on Elm Street (the movie blew) and now I have to work in two hours.


Taht sucks, i'm seeing it tommorow, at least expecting to see some cool death scenes if nothing more.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Los Angles, California. Since I am the ASM for starbucks, I have to go in at 4am to open the store.

TKOK - It wasn't that bad, it just was basically a carbon copy but they used kids that look like they should be on gossip girl or one of those CW shows.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

TKOK™;8370433 said:


> Taht sucks, i'm seeing it tommorow, at least expecting to see some cool death scenes if nothing more.


DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY ON IT. Cool death scenes are a horrible reason to watch any Horror movie. You just heard him say this, right? I saw the trailer and noticed it would be any Horror remake. If you are seeing it with a girl just stay in and watch the original (even if you don't get any it will be more worth it).

Take it from me I'm a real Horror fan. I can't stand this shit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Myers said:


> Los Angles, California. Since I am the ASM for starbucks, I have to go in at 4am to open the store.
> 
> TKOK - It wasn't that bad, it just was basically a carbon copy but they used kids that look like they should be on gossip girl or one of those CW shows.


Then i should enjoy it, as that's what i was expecting.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

oh. i was finna say, what kind of job do you have that gets you up at 4am.

that blows, dude.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

God dammit, Myers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Lets be honest, that last Relapse CD was ehhhh
> Perhaps I ran them accents into the ground
> Relax, I aint going back to that now


glad to see he knows he fucked that shit up.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah but after I get off at 12 I am going to sleep till the mayweather fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i'm all meh on that fight.

mosley won't have the speed to keep up. mayweather should pick him apart like he has a lot of people.

they just need to do pacman vs floyd already. enough of clown-shit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not even a boxing fan and i'd watch Pac vs Mayweather.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know if there really is anything for boxing after Pac/Floyd.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

me too. it'd do massive, massive buys.

3 million buys wouldn't seem that far-fetched.

edit: yeah, not much at all. that's kinda why i want to see it happen soon. once that happens, the UFC/MMA will be the undoubted king of combat sports. Boxing will have nothing to hang its hat on.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I also heard that they want to do it at Yankee stadium.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ i was hearing that they had it all but booked for the new Dallas Cowboys stadium.

I heard the buys for this bout could be like 1.5 million.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Vince would get sodomized by HHH for 1.5 million buys


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Will Pac/Floyd even happen if Mayweather loses this weekend?*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well if Floyd loses i think Mosley may be next in line.

Did Pac ever give a reason for not wanting to take the blood testing. I heard he said it was against his religion or something.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Will Pac/Floyd even happen if Mayweather loses this weekend?*


Probably not, I don't expect floyd to lose. They may not fight either way, both are very stubborn, Pac won't do olympic style testing for their fight and Floyd is using that as a way from not fighting him saying that Pac is on PED's

TKOK - Yeah somthing about his training and being pure, I'm not completely sure.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

May/Pac will be great. These two fights they win against two greats were just to add to it. I won't order, but it's certainly the only fight I would download. Nothing should top it within in the next 5 years.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Myers said:


> Probably not, I don't expect floyd to lose. They may not fight either way, both are very stubborn, Pac won't do olympic style testing for their fight and Floyd is using that as a way from not fighting him saying that Pac is on PED's


*I know next to nothing about boxing. What I do know I pick up on fight nights. My dad invites a bunch of friends over to watch big time PPV events. 

Why would Floyd think Pac is on PED's? *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I know next to nothing about boxing. What I do know I pick up on fight nights. My dad invites a bunch of friends over to watch big time PPV events.
> 
> Why would Floyd think Pac is on PED's? *


Well I am not completely sure either, some say that floyd is afraid to lose so he knows pac won't do the drug tests months leading up to the fight. Someone can correct me if I am wrong but I think they only do the dug tests right before and after the fights. It's all political BS, I am fairly confident that the fight will eventually happen and it will probably be a lackluster fight.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Do I actually know you Myers since you've been here since 2004 and all?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

KeepItFresh said:


> Do I actually know you Myers since you've been here since 2004 and all?


You mean like in real life? I can only think of one person that would be on a forum like this.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I mean forum-wise.

I don't remember your name and I have almost 8 times the posts you have and I have been here 2 years less than you.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

For the longest time, I'd say 2005-2007, I didn't post that much. I just took advantage of downloading the PPV's and other wrestling content. I noticed all the changes and the merging of forums but did care to much. Oddly enough not till I started losing interest in pro wrestling did I began to start posting in the WWE/TNA sections usually to vent my displeasure with the product. Now I mostly stick to the Non wrestling section. Also I think at one point the games/rants section counted for your posts, which I missed out on.

The only other avatar I have had was this CM Punk avatar with the top roh part cut off


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Games section? I never posted there that often besides my Sim Leagues which were the envy of everyone else that tried them.

I am a pretty intelligent wrestling fan and I was one of the most popular TTT posters since it started. I can't see how we missed we each other, but we will see. 

Did you really give up on wrestling as a whole?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I mean the whole word game & trivia section like TTT and I like/dislike.

Wrestling as a whole no, but I was a total mark for wrestling for probably 15 years. I went to WM 7 when I was only five years old and have been to every WM that has been held in los angeles since then. 

I lost interest in WWE when I started watching ROH because I was a fan of the product and mostly because of Styles,Joe,Punk, and Daniels. Then I began to watch MMA and I couldn't watch ROH anymore because ROH wasn't entertainment to me, it was just fake wrestling. I actually made a rant about how MMA caused me to lose interest in pro wrestling about a year ago.

I still watch the WWE product because of the nostalgic factor and still see some of the wrestlers from when I was growing up, but it's not as good as it used to be. It's like they know it isn't wrestling anymore and more of a variety show. I will DVR raw and smackdown and watch it when I get the chance. 

TNA is a joke and I will usually just download and skip through it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

How old are you?

I grew up in an era of wrestling and never gave up on it. I love the fact that it is FAKE. You seemed to understand why I watch TNA, so you must watch Raw/SD for more than a nostalgic feel.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

KeepItFresh said:


> How old are you?
> 
> I grew up in an era of wrestling and never gave up on it. I love the fact that it is FAKE. You seemed to understand why I watch TNA, so you must watch Raw/SD for more than a nostalgic feel.


I am 24. Raw/SD is okay, I like some of the new talent (Swagger,Miz,Kingston,Punk) they shouldn't have a problem carrying the company when guys like HHH,batista, and taker leave. Overall though I find my self watching it and being disappointed. It was always fake but it was a good fake to me, now it's more of an embarrassing fake. Pro wrestling kind of reminds me of a television show that has jumped the shark.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I know next to nothing about boxing. What I do know I pick up on fight nights. My dad invites a bunch of friends over to watch big time PPV events.
> 
> Why would Floyd think Pac is on PED's? *


There's the whole mindgames aspect to it. I don't even think Floyd believes it but it annoys pacco afaik and well Money does like to talk trash.

Expect him to deal with Mosley though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I've always wanted to insult someone in a way that makes absolutely no sense, yet keep a straight face and seem serious the whole time.

Like calling someone a BUTT ASS. I should do that.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I always create my own insults.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It's more fun that way.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

No wonder you like Harold & Kumar.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

White Castle is gross.

And THAT's the truf'.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

KeepItFresh said:


> No wonder you like Harold & Kumar.


Lol

They are awesome


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

At what? 

They certainly aren't funny.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I won't bash Harold and Kumar, I can't wait for the third movie. 

For the record though, White Castle is the worst fast food I have ever tasted.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I've never had a hamburger I didn't like.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I won $450 playing poker today, now I just need to score myself some blow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

KeepItFresh said:


> At what?
> 
> They certainly aren't funny.


I find them funny but Neil Patrick Harris is just fucking hilarious in both movies.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Burger King is the most dissapointing fast food restaurant ever :hmm:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't eat hamburgers. I had enough of 'em when I was about 15, stopped eating the shit. Stopped eating beef and pork too. Sesame Chicken is now my honey.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Same w/ hamburgers. I have like one every 4 months at most. McDonalds/etc in general I've just been turned off of.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You may want to check with Backlund to see if he approves of you not eating beef and pork.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

If he doesn't approve of it, he can kiss my involvement in the Backlund system goodbye.  I think he would approve. That shit isn't good.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah I haven't bought the Backlund handbook yet so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey man, the Brotherhood gotta stick together.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Fucking right! Blood is thicker then pork.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

That reminds me of the time I actually saw blood in my pork at Sonny's Pit BBQ. From then on, I stopped eating pork. Beef gave me gastrointestinal distress, so I said fuck it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Myers said:


> You may want to check with Backlund to see if he approves of you not eating beef and pork.


Backlund wouldn't mind unless WCWR wishes to be a wrestler.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Backlund wouldn't mind unless WCWR wishes to be a wrestler.


:$ Maybe...


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well if you don't eat beef you'd better be at least heavier than Spike Dudley in your prime(who Backlund doesn't approve of ).


We need to give you an ultra-cool ring name.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Meh, beef isn't the only thing that'll make me gain muscle. Lean muscle is what I'm aiming for. I'm only 5'6, so I probably wouldn't make it in the WWE. I think the height limit in FCW is 5'8/5'9. 8*D TNA can fuck off. Maybe CMLL or AAA, or Japan, where I can get humbled by Kobashi.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You would be huge in japan, I think the average height is 4'11"


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Isn't Japanese wrestling struggling? If I go to AAA, Konnan might defecate in my bag or something. I was thinking of something like El Blaze from Virtua Fighter 5. Guy owned.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I watched some WCW from 1998 a couple days ago, people used to go apeshit over Konnan


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

CMLL imo. "El Protege del Backlund" can be an awesome ring name.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:hmm: "El Hijo del Backlund" perhaps. The unofficial son, just like Blue Demon Jr is to Blue Demon. :side:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you look anything like him? 


Wait! I got it, make a Backlund mask.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Nah, I have dark skin and dark hair. Maybe my storyline is my father (Backlund) had a one night stand with a hispanic harlot in a brothel. The illegitimate son. A Backlund mask wouldn't be too shabby, though. :hmm:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

What would your finisher be?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Since I'm only 5'6, I probably wouldn't be able to lift most Heavyweights. So probably something utilizing speed or a submission. Maybe a _Crossface Chickenwing_. 8*D


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Crossface Chickenwing Hurricanrana DDT springboard plancha into a tope. 

Hey, Backlund could teach you anything. ^_^


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I thought you would say Senton Bomb


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Floyd 'Money' Mayweather


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

is going to kill Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

if they fight


edit: it's one of the biggest things that could happen in the sport and needs to happen for the sport of boxing..but at the same time neither are that interested in it imo.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, but as long as Pacquiao keeps dodging blood tests...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

oh he will (i don't think he honestly has anything to hide) as it's mayweather playing headgames imo.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah I think it's more Mayweather putting off fighting Pacquiao than Pac dodging Money. Seriously that fight needs to happen and I'm pretty sure it will.


----------



## WubWub (Mar 20, 2010)

I am a triangle and you are all squares.


hope I made my mark


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

your mark has been made


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WubWub


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Saturday Night Superbrawl


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Why was my rant closed before I could defend myself?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i was wondering the same thing kif


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WubWubWub.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i was slandered

edit: open ee j merce


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW, a little less predictable please.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I need real answers not sound effects.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It wasn't me. Not really an answer but ya.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

its not about being predictable its about getting ee reopened


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Then go to the Staff room and complain for me.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I'm fucking obsessed with Hit-Girl from the Kick-Ass movie...:$


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Is the other place not meeting your needs anymore WCW?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what other place jmerce


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh you know.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i post at many forums so youre going to have to give me a specific name


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I was on vacation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCF..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

never heard of it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I have no idea why Platt closed the thread. I for one, thought the thread was awesome, and was at it's peak in embarrassment/argument/whateveryouwannacallit.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Platt is getting in the way of some serious fun.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Reopen it Headliner, stick it to Platt.



WCW said:


> never heard of it


That's most interesting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mr pefect left after the last post b/c he wanted to see what the fallout would be when he came back


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What's everyone's big problem with Mr. Perfect anyway?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i dont have a problem with him but he seems to have a problem with me


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

He's a Mikey Damage level poster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mikey Damage is a fucking ...GOT AND HE WILL SUCK THE SPERM OUT OF YOUR DICK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There was a much better one in the other wrestling section at the time where the entire page was covered with that. Of course that was the only time Mystery decided to do anything when he was a mod. Tried to take a screenshot and the threads were gone. Idk where they went.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

cant say [email protected] on this forum now apparently


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PG WF.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Vertical Scope is the new Linda McMahon.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You can't say Rap.e or cun.t either


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It was Raha that did it.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh damn. Well, I can see why with r.a.pe. I personally hate the word. C.u.n.t? Eh...


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

r.ape


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Grape is ok though


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Drape as well. Many BTBers use the word for their shows. I was sad when it was censored.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Any good BTBs I can waste my time reading?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Nowadays? Not much. The section is pretty much a ghost town save for some activity from newer bookers here and there. Usually the ones with more than five pages are worth a look, but other than that, there isn't much. I miss 2006/2007 BTB.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a lot of hype BTBs in that era.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Read Save BTB Day or whatever the fuck it's called. It's a great read. Honestly. 8*D


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

our btb was the best kif


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

You guys should make a comeback. Crazian just made his. We need some more old dudes who steal spotlight from the younger guys, ala TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i hate doing btbs b/c i have to review other peoples btbs and play that stupid political game and it ends up sucking


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

You don't have to review if you do not want to. And what political game?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't have the time to write long matches.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

after we take lex luger and the giant we want tha gold sucka - hulk hogan we comin for you


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> You don't have to review if you do not want to. And what political game?


referring to the fact that people will only read your btb if you review theres


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Then don't. Recap or whatever. The days of writing long matches is long over (2008, to be exact). No one wants to read 'em anymore anyway.

Superbrawl: We comin' for you, nucka!

WCW: Oh, of course. Some people do it, some people do not. It's no longer a priority.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Stevie Ray's reaction (or lack thereof) was priceless.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I miss stevie ray, the last time I saw him was on jenny jones about the dangers of backyard wrestling.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Be my BTB partner, Caesar.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried to start a few BTBs but never got passed the first show in any of them.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Me? Hell, by the time I finish my show, I'll have my friend's 500 dollars. I'm a painfully slow writer. Just ask my last few partners.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What a cop out.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

You don't believe me? I haven't written a full fledged show since June of last year. It takes me about a month or two to write a two hour show. Plus, I'd rather go alone anyway. Partnered threads don't really work out.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah Stevie Ray and Gene were too in the zone to acknowledge the slip up.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

GIANT GOOMBA do you have an account on CLIQUE?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Your nickname is now Lieutenant LOCO.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BACKLUND~!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dubya, what wrestling school do you plan on going to?

(sidenote: change your name back already)


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Numero uno, I'm keepin' the name, short stuff.

As for a wrestling school, I was thinking of Afa's or Dory's. One of the two. Fuck Team 3D. Either those two, or go to Mexico and train over there in Toryumon or something, or by some chance, maybe New Japan Dojo, but that place is tough from what I hear.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I found out a few pages back that you're only 5'6, so you can't call me short stuff. ;D

Fairly sure Chris "The Great" Masters came out of the New Japan dojo if you're talking about the one in LA (I think it's there, w/e). Either way, hurry up and get your training so I can download matches like Mistico vs. *WCW Rules*. ~___~


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

My dream match is against Rey Rey. Sadly that'll never happen. Next best thing is Liger or Kobashi, but I doubt those will happen either.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

How would you characterize yourself athletically? High flying?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> *i dont have a problem with him* but he seems to have a problem with me


Really? You're the one calling me Mr. Passive Aggressive on the other forum. That, and you started the rumor that I left because of the MLB incident which wasn't true. Until then, I didn't have a problem with you. If you stopped spreading lies, I'd be cool with you. You were a sensible poster before that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

idk what to say.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S85CI6RirBc this is one of the saddest things i've ever seen.

rip austin101 and the simpsons (yeah it's been declining for ages..but..ahh)


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Whatever Rush. You're a moron.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

RUSH.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

What did Austin101 do this time to get banned?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

nothing - he was going to kill himself.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mr. Perfect seems like a very angry guy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Whatever Rush. You're a moron.


and why would that be?



Lostfap said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S85CI6RirBc this is one of the saddest things i've ever seen.
> 
> rip austin101 and the simpsons (yeah it's been declining for ages..but..ahh)


ugh. should use that clip but with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho7eJuJFdH8 :side:



Lostfap said:


> RUSH.


LOSTFAP (don't know your username at wcf)


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Self explantory Rush. I had no idea you had a problem with me either. 

Why? Was someone bashing his reviews again?



> Mr. Perfect seems like a very angry guy.


On the contrary my friend.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Mr. Perfect seems like a very angry guy.


obviously doesn't like being called a coward.



Sticksy said:


> LOSTFAP (don't know your username at wcf)


JACOB



Mr. Perfect said:


> Why? Was someone bashing his reviews again?


idk why.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lostfap said:


> JACOB
> 
> 
> idk why.


I thought you were Impulse. :$

Um...I don't know. He was acting like the forum would die without his reviews/contribution.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

get off COWARD MODE on wcf John



Mr. Perfect said:


> Self explantory Rush. I had no idea you had a problem with me either.


i don't have a problem with you, just you upped and left not long after getting torched in that thread. pretty cowardly imo.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Austin101 was going to kill himself cos he got dumped iirc.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

^
101 just isn't right. 



Sticksy said:


> i don't have a problem with you, just you upped and left not long after getting torched in that thread. pretty cowardly imo.


I was still there posting 10 days after the incident. I just didn't post in that thread because I was being a made a mockery of for making a simple suggestion. I don't think you would stick around in the thread either if you did that. 

I left the forum altogether because of the overall inactivity and spam in every thread. I can't repeat myself over and over again. If you don't believe me, you're just stupid.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

According to a spoiler Lex Luger is suppose to be on Impact tonight.:lmao

If you follow TNA and didn't want to be spoiled, I'm truly sorry.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> According to a spoiler Lex Luger is suppose to be on Impact tonight.:lmao
> 
> If you follow TNA and didn't want to be spoiled, I'm truly sorry.


Some kind of admin you are. I was actually going to watch TNA tonight. no I wasn't


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh God I would mark the fuck out for a triple threat match between Hogan/Flair/Luger. Wait... is luger still paralyzed?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh man Jurassic Park is on, haven't seen this movie in like 15 years. Forgot Samuel L. Jackson is in it. Not sure why i'm surprised since he's in every other movie ever made since 1990.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Some kind of admin you are. I was actually going to watch TNA tonight. no I wasn't


I didn't know you watched wrestling still.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I didn't know you watched wrestling still.


I rarely watch wrestling now. I watch Raw, but that's it. Rarely tune into SmackDown, forget NXT, and TNA just sucks. I'm watching less and less every week.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread needs more of me and less of this.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Voting for the first time on thursday. Buzzing.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What me to make another Sim League that blows every other one I've made out of the water?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^Yeah dude make it.

Hopefully Raw is good tonight.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd love you to. Yours was the only sim league i could handle. I couldn't emulate it either.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

SuperBrawl said:


> How would you characterize yourself athletically? High flying?


High flying and I've been teaching myself (no easy task) basics of amateur wrestling. I even wrestled my 6'0, 230 pound friend to the floor as he was attempting to cut me with a pocket knife (he was kidding, but I did so anyway). I've also been self-teaching (since I can't find a teacher anyway near me) Muay Thai as well. Not that it has much to do with wrestling, but hey, you gotta protect yourself from stiff strikes. 8*D



McQueen said:


> Oh man Jurassic Park is on, haven't seen this movie in like 15 years. Forgot Samuel L. Jackson is in it. Not sure why i'm surprised since he's in every other movie ever made since 1990.


At the rate it's going, TNA is looking like Jurassic Park as well, if you get my drift.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I heard TNA booking hasn't been as retarded as usual the last couple weeks.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Who told you that?

The Lockdown main event was beyond awful because of overbooking.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I read that the last two Impacts have been reasonably well booked.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Goddamnit Ownage, you beat me to the Jurassic Park comment.

Bitch.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Join my sim league.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm going to dominate.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Bring it on. What do I do?


(o and j/k ownage i wuv u)


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Read my thread it explains everything and Sim Leagues in general are really easy to understand.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

there are some serious ....s in this bitch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Bring it on. What do I do?
> 
> 
> (o and j/k ownage i wuv u)


same thing you do you every night. give reach-arounds for money.

(fuck, we need more smileys. there currently isn't a smiley that illustrates my expression at the moment)


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Hey Mikey, don't be upset because you couldn't afford me.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> same thing you do you every night. give reach-arounds for money.
> 
> (fuck, we need more smileys. there currently isn't a smiley that illustrates my expression at the moment)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

^^^ thats gross

muthafucka. i told you, those coupons were like real money.

i cannot believe you didn't take them.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Coupons? COUPONS?

Those were IOU's. Remember Dumb & Dumber?

That shit don't fly, "Mr. French Tickler."


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

lol. unfortunately, it's been a long while since I've watched D&D.

I should try to see it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> Goddamnit Ownage, you beat me to the Jurassic Park comment.
> 
> Bitch.


Actually, it was me. 8*D


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I got off to watch RAW.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Actually, it was me. 8*D


"IT WAS ME, EVO! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!"

"OH SONOFABITCH!"


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Was Raw good? I played the Halo Reach beta instead.

About to watch 24.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^it was good, not great, but entertaining.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'll probably watch it. Did they announce a stipulation for Cena/Batista?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nah, Cena got attacked by Sheamus right when he was about to announce it, which will probably set up some sort of triple threat.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

everybody here should go watch a peter chao video on youtube


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Anyone know how in MS Excel, you can lift the security on a secured document without knowing the password? :hmm:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I do not.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

me neither

btw I wish the fucking search function would work,.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

It doesn't work?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Anyone know how in MS Excel, you can lift the security on a secured document without knowing the password? :hmm:


This doesn't sound sus in the least. Then again, you are a filthy Frenchman, so I shouldn't be surprised. 

edit - i saw somewhere someone said that homicidal26 was aussiefan. is this true?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> edit - i saw somewhere someone said that homicidal26 was aussiefan. is this true?


I've heard that a couple times. Don't know if it's true though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Would explain a lot imo.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I do see the similarities.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn the lot of you, not helping a brother out


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I would be more inclined to help you if I knew what your intentions were, Aerts.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I would be more inclined to help you if you got on MSN, ASS.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hi guys just a qucik message to say I hope your all well and hope you have a great day. 

BK over and out.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> I do see the similarities.


His profile at the other place:


XBOX Live Gamertag
HoMiCiDaL362


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's him then.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahoyhoy


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Anyone know how in MS Excel, you can lift the security on a secured document without knowing the password? :hmm:


i refuse to tell u because u post on here and ditched wcf


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> edit - i saw somewhere someone said that homicidal26 was aussiefan. is this true?


Yeah AF posted the exact same reviews on WCF that Homicidal posted here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

1993


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

GIANT GOOMBA I'm curious do you have a Clique account?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you mean the wrestling forum where the last word in the name is clique (sorry Yeah1993 have to talk in circles because advertising is BANNED here)?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i was on there as SCARED COWARD but i got IP banned for asking Charles Widmore what his favorite New Japan match from the 70s is

why do you ask


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Curious.

Stupid reason to be banned btw.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

he didnt know the answer apparently


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I still have an account there, but never really did anything.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Location: LiveFromTheMorgue


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

what an odd location.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh yeah, I'm over here.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

How do I get to your sim league KIF?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's in the Video Game subsection.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Database Error.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I've had five today.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have had four in the past 24 hours. 

Going to watch Lost now.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

KeepItFresh said:


> I still have an account there, but never really did anything.


I do a post there like once every two weeks or something. Nothing to really talk about.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Definitely just joined up, KIF. Shocked that the guys I wanted were available.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Myers said:


> I have had four in the past 24 hours.
> 
> Going to watch Lost now.


Very enjoyable episode imo.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You shouldn't be watching Lost.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Why is that?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It was a show that was made too keep folks entertained so you wouldn't know what is really going on in America.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm more worried about Over The Limit right now.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I still need to watch Extreme Rules.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I enjoyed some of that program.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I heard Batista/Cena was great - 

I sort of get bored with WWE after Wrestlemania for a few months for whatever reason.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Lost was great

Yeah KIF, ignorance is bliss

Extreme Rules was alright , I enjoyed the Punk/Mysterio, Edge/Jericho, and Cena/Batista match even though it had a shitty finish IMO.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

hmm if I make less than $45,000 a year I may qualify for a grant to go back to school.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyone know what the theme of Over The Limit is?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Crash by Fit for Rivals


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't think Over The Limit even has a theme or they would have already announced it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Actually, it does have a theme.

"WWE Over The Limit: Just Don't Call Us 'Over The Edge'."

Pretty creative idea imo.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

VOTE LIB DEM


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Never.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

SuperBrawl said:


>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


>


Would you mind making me one of those "listen, fuckhead" avatars out of this pic










?

I'll donate points. :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


>


ha touche


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Would you mind making me one of those "listen, fuckhead" avatars out of this pic?


Will do. Do you want it posted here or in a PM?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's fine. 

Thanks. 8*D


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Sha-ZAM. 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Excellent.  8*D


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'll LOL if it starts becoming a trend or something like that.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

It's gonna become the next "Thorwd ovar teh rope lol"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At least it's a good trend, unlike THORWD OVER TEH TOP ROPE LOL


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Haha. I'm sorry but some of that was gutbustingly hilarious for a while. The way some people and I were using the phrase, holy shit, lol. 

On that note I do need to update my sig, though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe I just don't like it because I didn't learn the origin of it until after it was overused, so I was already annoyed with the constant usage.

Michael Cole's "Listen, Fuckhead" moment is something I've known about for years, though, and it still remains a classic.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, that's probably it.

You know what else easily entertains me?






:lmao


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The one with the Hardy Boys is my favorite. The look on their faces. Absolutely classic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I loved DAMN! as well, it never managed to get old, imo. I laughed at nearly every one of them. 






This is my all time favourite one. :lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


> The one with the Hardy Boys is my favorite. The look on their faces. Absolutely classic.


Best Damn moment of all time


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Are you trying to say Orton isn't over through your sig. Pyro.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not at all, I just think it's stupid that a poster marketed for WWE fans is put together like that, where they think that they need to tell us who one of their top stars is.

Now, if this was prior to mid 2007, yes. :side:

LOL, I just watched that other "Damn" video. Man, Regal's charisma is off the charts. It's utterly sad that he's turned into a jobber.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Haha. Orton couldn't even keep himself from cracking a smile in that video.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> LOL, I just watched that other "Damn" video. Man, Regal's charisma is off the charts. It's utterly sad that he's turned into a jobber.


I am surprised vince kept a straight face during the segment, I have watched that dozens of times and still die laughing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Same. 

My funniest WWE moment though is still Stone Cold as the CEO in WWE Headquarters. 






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

"Oh look JR! He's pis--he's pourin' beer on it!"

:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, I feel like I'm back at home.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, that Sam Jackson Listen, Fuckhead avatar is awesome. I wish I had thought of that one, lol. 

SAY WHAT AGAIN! SAY WHAT AGAIN, I DARE YOU, I DOUBLE DARE YOU MUTHA FUCKA! SAY WHAT ONE MORE GOD DAMN TIME!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Watched Iron Man tonight. It was alright I guess.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Not at all, I just think it's stupid that a poster marketed for WWE fans is put together like that, where they think that they need to tell us who one of their top stars is.
> 
> Now, if this was prior to mid 2007, yes. :side:


I think all of the posters are like that now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I think all of the posters are like that now.


Maybe they are, I don't know. I haven't seen posters for other events where I've noticed it. Doesn't change the fact that it's, uhh...what's the word I'm looking here for.....retarded?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I will never watch Iron Man.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm looking forward to The Last Airbender.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Last Airbender has been getting bad reviews from the people that saw the pre-screenings. It doesn't help that M.Night has a hand in making the movie.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Maybe they are, I don't know. I haven't seen posters for other events where I've noticed it. Doesn't change the fact that it's, uhh...what's the word I'm looking here for.....retarded?


Perhaps it's an attempt to familiarize these guys with a wider audience?

Say you're a non-wrestling fan walking downtown in a big city and you see that advertisement. You know the guy's name now and if you happen to hear it somewhere, you'll now be like "That dude on the poster."

I don't know. It's a thought.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8388114 said:


> Perhaps it's an attempt to familiarize these guys with a wider audience?
> 
> Say you're a non-wrestling fan walking downtown in a big city and you see that advertisement. You know the guy's name now and if you happen to hear it somewhere, you'll now be like "That dude on the poster."
> 
> I don't know. It's a thought.


If the guy on the billboard doesn't catch your eye enough to look it up, I doubt his name's going to matter. Besides, the name is VERY small, anyway. I doubt you'd even notice it walking past an area.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth - there was a domestic abuse right outside my home. A woman calling out "Help me! Somebody help me" while some fat guy manhandled her. Called the cops.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

Well at least you did the right thing, you wouldn't believe how many people would just sit there and hope somebody else does something about it


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

There was a car outside just strolling, watching it as it unfolded. fpalm


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I woulda fucked that guy up is what I woulda done.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

how fat are we talking


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The rolls hanging out. He was wearing no T-shirt. Not a sight I'd like to endure a second time. Bunch of cops outside. I'm guessin' I'm not the only one who called. This is a shit neighborhood.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

Grrr stuff like that makes me so mad, I hope he goes to prison and gets his fat butt raped.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

where do you live caesarwcwr alabama?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Florida. Maybe it was a TNA fan. Who knows.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What city in Florida?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Orlando.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

with that poster - looks more to me to be heading towards a more mma/boxing type poster where you have your main event fighters featured in the poster.

@ Caeser, should've fucked that guy up.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Scarlett Johansson did a hurricanrana in Iron Man 2.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

doesnt look as good as iron man 1


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

it wasn't


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WAR MACHINE is in it though


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm more or less looking forward to Robin Hood (Gladiator 2), The Expendables, and Machete. The Last Airbender looks like shit. As for Iron Man 2, I will see it eventually.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

the expendables looks awesome ill see iron man b/c im a comic book nerd idc about anything else


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Expendables looks like the most enjoyable movie coming out this summer.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

summer 2011 is going to have green lantern, x-men first class, thor, and cap america ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

First class is coming out next year? Damn.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What is The Expendables about? I feel like I've seen the ads but I'm drawing a blank right now.

I'll most likely watch Robinhood.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> First class is coming out next year? Damn.


Yeah the guy that directed kick-ass is making it so it'll probably suck

Marvel needs to get those rights back


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ Didn't see Kick-ass. But they do need to get the rights back for X-Men related movies.

Expendables is an action movie with a ton of action stars.

It stars Stallone, Jason Statham, Jet Li, Mickey Rourke, Stone Cold, Dolph Lundgren and at the very least cameos from Ah-nold and Bruce Willis.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

If only The Rock and Will Smith can be a movie together. I'm still waiting for one.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

WCW said:


> Yeah the guy that directed kick-ass is making it so it'll probably suck
> 
> Marvel needs to get those rights back


Kick-ass was a great movie, first class will suck either way.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This whole conversation doesn't interest me.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I think it's gay how it says Iron 2 Man.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> I think it's gay how it says Iron 2 Man.


Iron 2 Man is kind of what's going on in your sig.

KIF you should read "State of Fear" by Michael Crichton, it's about how global warming is a lie made up by the government to create widespread panic.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I already know Global Warming is a lie. It's the reason we will be taxed for things like Carbon Emissions just so the Elite can stay rich.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The love for The Dudley Boys is sickening.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know anyone who loves 3D.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

FANS.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw people who call them the greatest tag team of all time today on the forum.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Why do you keep listening to them?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

What do you mean? I just read it, I didn't respond or anything.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You still seem bothered by baby kids that don't matter.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Dudley Boys shouldn't get any kind of priase, and I guess it might bother me that they do.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Bubba Ray is pretty good on the mic. He reminds me of my friend Dustin who is a constant drunk.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bubba Ray's attitude to selling is pretty amusing.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

3D had it's moments, but I would take LOD, The Hart Foundation, and even Edge and Christian over them.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd agree with Bubba being entertaining on the mic actually.

BkB Hulk when was the last time you checked your User CP?

I'd take heaps of teams > The Dudleys.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ole & Arn.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Arn's mic work alone automatically puts them over The Dudleys.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ole was gruff as a old school veteran on the mic, but Arn was better.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> I'd agree with Bubba being entertaining on the mic actually.
> 
> BkB Hulk when was the last time you checked your User CP?
> 
> I'd take heaps of teams > The Dudleys.


Yeah some nub repped me last night.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Was his name Broken Star? I remember that guy he was a bitch. ^_^


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

People have actually referred to Broken Star as a young BkB Hulk, which is one of the highest accolades you can get.

It was just1988's cousin. He doesn't deserve to be named.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

For the record, people say I'm Just1988's _brother_, which, I am not. 

Broken Star was definitely like a young BkB Hulk, and that's pretty much the worst insult you can get. Thankfully it looks like Broken Star was killed or something. Actually he was probably better than BkB Hulk because he wouldnt lie about an awesome new sig.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, but they're all wrong. I know the truth.

I blame GFX makers. They promise a big game, but then they don't deliver anything at all.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

KIF's sim league was fun while it lasted. Cutting promos in there was a little too entertaining.

And I get to be known as the last World Champion. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

congrats


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kong RATS


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Oh thanks. But where the hell's my title?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know, but that sim league was the most fun I've had on this site in months.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Haha, that's what I'm sayin' man. I haven't done one of those forever and I just started going nuts on the promos.

I think you were set to be my next challenger if I remember correctly.

BUT NOW THE WORLD WILL NEVER KNOW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek you aren't allowed to have fun on Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, you're right.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats Evo


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fucking Conservatives.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Hey Hey.....smoke weed everyday


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

CM Punk is addicted to caffeine.... and Blow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol, yeah I know he drinks caffeine, so do I. Only retarded people are hardcore Straight-Edge where they swear off everything decent known to man, become vegetarians and shit.

I actually find Hey Hey Hey Hey, Smoke Weed Everyday to be a funny line, for what it's worth. Dave Chappelle is a genius. Shame he couldn't handle the load the show was dumping on him.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've been sitting watching coverage of the UK General Election for the past 7 hours.

The point has been reached now at 4 in the morning where the majority of the presenters are drunk or sleep deprived.

It's fun.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> lol, yeah I know he drinks caffeine, so do I. Only retarded people are hardcore Straight-Edge where they swear off everything decent known to man, become vegetarians and shit.


I can't allow myself to go that far. Not eating meat = not living properly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: Some guy repped me to tell me I beat women. Not quite sure why.



Pyro™ said:


> lol, yeah I know he drinks caffeine, so do I. Only retarded people are hardcore Straight-Edge where they swear off everything decent known to man, become vegetarians and shit.
> 
> I actually find Hey Hey Hey Hey, Smoke Weed Everyday to be a funny line, for what it's worth. Dave Chappelle is a genius. Shame he couldn't handle the load the show was dumping on him.


Erm, not eating meat has nothing to do with being straight edge. Straight edge is about maintaining a clear mind and not having your decisions altered. Meat doesn't do that.

For the record, I am straight edge, and I am vegetarian, but I don't connect the two in the least.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I (for the most part) don't smoke or drink either, I just got done watching chappelle show and this thread was looking dead so I posted something funny. At the same time I will try different drinks if I haven't had it before and I don't drink beer because it tastes like piss.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

You should drink Johnny Walker Blue Label.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoy expensive Scotch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

STRAIGHT EDGE teenagers, anything more funny? well yeah loads of stuff, but still lols.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^
straight edge wrestling fans are funnier


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> Erm, not eating meat has nothing to do with being straight edge. Straight edge is about maintaining a clear mind and not having your decisions altered. Meat doesn't do that.


Actually, a fair amount of people have legit added being vegetarian or vegan to their straight-edge beliefs.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't eat beef or pork, but I eat chicken and fish. Sesame Chicken is my guilty pleasure. I'm not interested in smoking either (I'm 18) and when I'm 21, I won't be interested in drinking. Just don't care to get wasted. I'm not straight edge, however. The meaning has been lost, just like Goth (people call Scene kids Goth, dumbasses), Emo (people call Goths and Scenes Emo. Idiots) and a bunch of other labels I don't care to mention.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I can't get through a Hawthorne Heights album without sobbing.... I must be EMO.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol Emo. Lol Goth. Anyone who wears black calls themselves Goth. They probably don't even know where the word originated from (The Romans called the Franks/Gauls Goths or Visigoths/Ostrogoths). However, a lot of people generalize with the term "Emo." It just becomes redundant after awhile, honestly.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Or the word "scene." That's a new(er) one.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

A lot of people think Scene/Emo go together. They don't. Scene kids are the opposite. They dress up in brighter colors, they usually have more vibrant hairstyles that usually defy gravity, and they love Hello Kitty. This is only if we're generalizing, however. I have "Scene" friends and I have "Emo" friends that I couldn't give a shit what kind of label they were. I also have "Goth" friends. I do like hot Goth chicks.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah Scene..... the single most bullshit fad amongst teens ever.

Well actually NEDS are but only Scottish people know what NEDS are so let's ignore them.

Oh no wait Indy kids are worse.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol Indy kids. Not sure what kind of Indy kids you're talking about, but over here, it's the elitist type. The ones that say "Our underground indy rock is better than yours." They're probably the most annoying, TBH. Them and their Indy rock. Indy rock sucks. Power Metal > Indy Rock, always.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

All this talk of EMO's and Scene kids reminds me of Hollywood Undead, the worst group of rappers ever assembled.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Indy kids are the predominant group in Scotland atm.

We had wannabe rappers and moshers in the first 3 years of the decade.
Then we moved onto ravers.
Then people divided into Indy kids and Emo/Scene/Goth (Seeing as how they all seem to think they're the same thing).

Although I'm not gonna lie there's a very good chance that on Saturday 11th July for one night only I'm reverting back to a wannabe rapper... Seeing Jay-Z, Eminem and D12 all in one day.

I <3 Music festivals.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

still think it's ....ing bullshit that eminen still hasn't planned a show in this country. fucking .... owes me atleast two shows for the ones he backed out of in 2005.

and why is .... with dots and not ****'s, that's shit.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ben you heard the Springsteen Concert you went to is getting a DVD release?


Oh T In The Park will be fun this year Muse, Kasabian, Eminem, Faithless, D12, Jay-Z, Madness, Black Eyed Peas, The Prodigy, Stereophonics, John Mayer, Baby Shambles, Dizzee Rascal and THE PROCLAIMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111ONEONEONE


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i saw eminem a few months ago he was pretty good


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

can't believe it's nearly 10 years since i first saw eminem live, that's just weird to think about.



Craig said:


> Ben you heard the Springsteen Concert you went to is getting a DVD release?
> 
> 
> Oh T In The Park will be fun this year Muse, Kasabian, Eminem, Faithless, D12, Jay-Z, Madness, Black Eyed Peas, The Prodigy, Stereophonics, John Mayer, Baby Shambles, Dizzee Rascal and THE PROCLAIMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111ONEONEONE


i have heard and will most certainly be buying it, first music dvd purchase in very long time, was a great show. was hoping he'd do some shows this year, but i'm thinking that's not going to happen now.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I remember going to an Aerosmith concert and once "Dream On" came on, a couple sitting next to me and my friend's family immediately shouted out, "This is Eminem's song!" fpalm


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Role Model said:


> i have heard and will most certainly be buying it, first music dvd purchase in very long time, was a great show. was hoping he'd do some shows this year, but i'm thinking that's not going to happen now.


From the bits I saw on TV it was awe inspiring.

Yeah he's relaxing this year and prepping his kids for College he says.

There won't be an E-Street Band tour 'till at least next summer, that's when Clarence finished rehabbing his new knees and hips. Although supposedly he's doing a solo tour first.

At least I'm gonna see Nils Lofgren in October !!!!!

There's also a rumour floating around that Gaga and Springsteen are planning a duet or something after they met for a covert dinner in London.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Whenever I hear "Dream On" by aerosmith I always think to this MMA video


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

gaga and springsteen, that's just a crazy thought. well next summer will do, i guess, rather it was this summer though.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

There's rumours next tour will be the last E-Street Band one, at least as a full band, what with Clarence being 66 now, Max's arthritis and Nils Lofgren's (replaced) hips turning into dust.

It'll be a sad day when Brucie stops making music.

At least I've got the 30th anniversary edition of my favourite album (Darkness On The Edge Of Town) out this year *Insert markout smiley from that other place* and the fact that Tracks 2 is getting made to console me :lmao.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

just sad i waited so long to start seeing bruce and the band live, been on my wish list for so long, yet last year was my first time.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I still find it a shame I only got into them in 2007... Why oh why couldn't I have been born 30 years earlier and been able to see something like this live


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I enjoy expensive Scotch.


As do I, though I only currently have Black Label and Macallan 12 in my apartment at the moment.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Actually, a fair amount of people have legit added being vegetarian or vegan to their straight-edge beliefs.


Ugh. Morons. The two are completely unrelated, but I guess it shouldn't surprise me that people would connect them.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

People are idiots.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> Ugh. Morons. The two are completely unrelated, but I guess it shouldn't surprise me that people would connect them.


Yeah, I agree. My straight edge beliefs are pretty standard.

Not just because of that, also because of the fact that I could never go without eating meat. That's just wrong.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got back from the 'Murder By Death' concert, it was pretty damn good I'd say.

Seen Phish 3D last week too, good time also. Disappointing that there is no Phish to download on this forum, boooooooo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Shit.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Lost of guys with pull in this thread, can someone make sure my name change request goes through? Thanks


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

STUFF?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

stalking u


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Certs said:


> Lost of guys with pull in this thread, can someone make sure my name change request goes through? Thanks


i did my best, my friend


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

STALKER


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

well look who it is

seriously look who it is

someone tell me

cause i dont know who the fuck it is


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fuck everyone's here...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

time to smoke mad L's and be high up in the clouds, u here me cudi i coming for cloud 9


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> well look who it is
> 
> seriously look who it is
> 
> ...


the one. the only.

the killswitch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

michael if you have access to Sevilla/Barca switch it on, it's now 2-3 Barca have thrown a 3-0 advantage and there is 20 minutes left.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Runs downstairs to his Sky box*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i cant. i only have Real/Bilbao available.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Role Model said:


> STUFF?


You peeked


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NA LUCKY GUESS


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Waiting for the Orlando vs Hawks game to tip-off. This is my first time watching ALL of the play-off games(involving my fav teams).


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

waiting for UFC 113, myself


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

waiting for my name change, and the NASCAR race tonight but dont tell anyone


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Last name evah first name greatest


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^My brohter said that to me and his middle name is Richard so I called him Greatest Dick Ever.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn you Pat.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wish my internet wasn't having so much trouble running this site lately.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

roger that


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

r-r-roger that


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This dude is gonna kill someone some day.





*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

:lmao

The first one was good, that was better.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the one where he starts crying.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like this one more.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

GINGER!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"And I fucking say 'hey, we should see Alice in Wonderland'"


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Kid has more charisma than most of the WWE/TNA locker room. The wrestling business needs a manager like him. I'd mark. He could be the new Sweeney.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I could see him managing Sheamus, tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome videos. Didn't know someone was so genuinely upset over that. Maybe he should dye his hair and possibly move to another city for a complete make over.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hes not genuinely upset, its youtube


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought it could be a gimmick but idk. Some people take stuff way too seriously.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Going to Raw tonight though I haven't watched a full episode in like 2 years so I'll have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Going to Raw tonight though I haven't watched a full episode in like 2 years so I'll have no idea what's going on.


Tonight should be a good epsiode, Shawn Michaels is facing the Rock and the winner will become #1 contender to face Austin at the next PPV. God is coming back tonight to guest host.

So I was driving down the street yesterday when I saw this billboard that said "Natta Boy! What people say to you when you bring Natural Ice Beer to any party" You know what I say when someone brings Natural Ice Beer to my party, "Get the fuck out of my house"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cena- face
Batista- Heel (but hilarious)
Orton- face (seriously)
Edge- Heel


Thats about all you need to know.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Myers, are you a bad poster intentionally?


Oh and have fun with FLAVA FLAV as your guest host :lmao.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

"I'm either gonna be the Mad Hatter or.. or that bunny fucker."

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Craig said:


> Myers, are you a bad poster intentionally?


I am well aware that I have my bad moments, I'm not really taking TTT to seriously. Maybe you shouldn't either.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Donnie Dumphy... the New Foundland sensation. 














Dude is the shit! 



*


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Going to Raw tonight though I haven't watched a full episode in like 2 years so I'll have no idea what's going on.


Any good?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got back from RAW.

Complete waste of my time and money, that was the shittiest wrestling show I've ever had the misfortune to attend.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Saw most of it. Didn't really like it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sounds like a typical WWE show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Just got back from RAW.
> 
> Complete waste of my time and money, that was the shittiest wrestling show I've ever had the misfortune to attend.


It's been this way every week since the Benoit murders.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ oddly enough, my friend and I were discussing the possibility of wearing a Benoit shirt to televised event while sitting front row TV side lol.

When Meatloaf came out I was like WTF....

But it was funny when this kid in front of me who loved Cena got sort of upset to his parents when this guy a few rows up started yelling about Cena sucking.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

:lmao "Meatloaf".


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

STOP PISSING ME OFF YEAH1993


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

His name is Robert Paulson.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

nah1992


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

bkbhulk1992


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

TONY!!!!


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

JericholicDX?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Jerich*a*holic4life.

Seriously, what's up with the "a" in that dude's name?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Alcoholic.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

FUCKING NEW PRIME MINISTER AAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Status update regarding my name change plz


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

STUFF


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> STOP PISSING ME OFF YEAH1993


It's my duty. Oh and

GET THE NEW SIG YOU PILE OF WORTHLESS FUCKING MUD.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

BKB is just mad because he's not Backlund approved.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Backlund approved


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Backlund approved a sandwich that I ate today.

I have never felt better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Backlund approved Daniel Bryan's name change. Vince's hands were tied.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^Thank God for that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> It's my duty. Oh and
> 
> GET THE NEW SIG YOU PILE OF WORTHLESS FUCKING MUD.


You're not worth it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed. I still don't know why they did that though. It's like they just went "let's just tell the entire world wrestling's fake on the air". I mean, we already know it is, but their has to be some kind of illusion made by the show that what you're seeing is real. I can understand when Nitro changed his name to John Morrison since Johnny Nitro was obviously a stage name, but changing a legitimate real name to another real name just screams "FAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKEEEEE!"


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

People who knew Bryan Danielson's name would know wrestling is fake anyway. I agree it's stupid, but I guess WWE just wants a name they can copyright, and they obviously can't copyright his real name.

You need to expand the JBLness over to your sig too, btw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> People who knew Bryan Danielson's name would know wrestling is fake anyway. I agree it's stupid, but I guess WWE just wants a name they can copyright, and they obviously can't copyright his real name.
> 
> You need to expand the JBLness over to your sig too, btw.


You've misunderstood what they did, they just went BACK to his real name. He's now Bryan Danielson again, not Daniel Bryan.

I usually don't keep 2 things in my sig at once so I can promote more, but I've had an all JBL theme many times before. Maybe another time if I'm in the mood, but I want to keep my avatar and sig seperate now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

It doesn't make any sense but I'm just glad they're calling him Danielson now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Same. 

Now that he's eliminated, some people are throwing around the idea that Bret Hart is gonna sucker Miz into putting the US title on the line against Danielson on Monday. I guess that fits, but I don't know how they'd do it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I can totally see that happening.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can as well. Bret's contract is over on the 17'th, so he won't win the title (nor should he) but he can't look bad the last time we'll see him. Putting over another "pure wrestler" is completely in his style as well, so I can see this happening. I just don't know how they break the whole stipulation against Miz defending against a Hart Family member. I guess Miz will accept it because he thinks Danielson is such a push over, then he'll get completely owned.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't like the name daniel bryan, people with two first names always sound weird.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> You've misunderstood what they did, they just went BACK to his real name. He's now Bryan Danielson again, not Daniel Bryan.
> 
> I usually don't keep 2 things in my sig at once so I can promote more, but I've had an all JBL theme many times before. Maybe another time if I'm in the mood, but I want to keep my avatar and sig seperate now.


What the fuck? Wow, that's beyond retarded. Forgot you guys see NXT before us. I'm only just about to see RAW in a few hours.

I can't do that. For some reason having two different themes really annoys me. I'm weird.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

LIGHTS


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I enjoy every time I post just cos I get to see her. It also distracts people from what I've actually said which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I post just to look at what I typed. :argh:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

What are the origins of your current usertitle, Evo?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB if you're not getting a new sig at least tell me what it was going to be.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> What are the origins of your current usertitle, Evo?


I was wondering that too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Great minds think alike.



Yeah1993 said:


> BkB if you're not getting a new sig at least tell me what it was going to be.


NASH with a "Backlund Approved" stamp across it. Also wanted the .... gif done with the letters NASH so that I could annoy you.

edit - ^^meant to say raep


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's a sign that it didn't happen. Nash isn't Backlund approved (and/or authorised).


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I watched the Backlund/Hart matches for the first time since I was a kid. In hindsight, that was a terrible storyline.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

"STRAIGHT UP GANGSTA TRIPPIN. YES BOY." - William Regal


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thought he was gonna say ass, then realised it was pg tv and he said ash. :sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I thought it was funny how WWE PG this week was being sponsored by an M rated game (which I have had pre-ordered for months and I'm dying to get).


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Vickie Guerrero's pretty awesome.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't watch Raw but I am assuming you're talking about Red Dead Redemption, I am really looking forward to that game since I have only bought two games in the past six months them being God of War III and Mass Effect.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> What are the origins of your current usertitle, Evo?





Ownage™ said:


> I was wondering that too.


It's a line from a song by Lil' Wayne called "Yes." Dude's a fucking moron, so I'm making fun of him basically.

The song has other ridiculous lines including but not limited to:

_"hi hoe silver call that motherfucker Tonto"

"walk in to my closet fuck around an get a headache"

"and when I catch that motherfucker ima r.ape it and leave"

"young money bitch but for short its Y M hoe"

"scarier than a cat in a cage with a terrier"

"just kickin it with the Bruce Lee-esbian"

"um"

"BITCH I’M THE BEST"_

Uhh, no Lil' Wayne, you're really not. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Man, those lyrics SUCK. LOL.



Myers said:


> I didn't watch Raw but I am assuming you're talking about Red Dead Redemption, I am really looking forward to that game since I have only bought two games in the past six months them being God of War III and Mass Effect.


Damn straight I'm talking about RED DEAD. Fucking AMAZING look, GTA in the wild west, for the massive win.

GOW III and Mass Effect, excellent choices. 2 of my 3 favourite series, GOW and ME, can't say enough about them. You need to play Mass Effect 2 though after you're done with 1. Blows the original out of the water in every way.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone credible reviewed Red Dead yet? Multiplayer looks sick!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hey KIF


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Man, those lyrics SUCK. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad, I meant I ME 2. IMO ME 2 was 10x better then the original. What do you think about the new COD : Black OPS game coming out.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:lmao @ KIF


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Sup KIF?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jimbo erased from the records


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It seems a little dead in here.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> It's a line from a song by Lil' Wayne called "Yes." Dude's a fucking moron, so I'm making fun of him basically.
> 
> The song has other ridiculous lines including but not limited to:
> 
> ...


Those are perfectly fine lyrics.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lil Wayne sounds like an upstanding young man.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Dear Mr. Toilet, I'm the shit. - Lil' Wayne


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

money on my mind


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

K-dawg

Crazy Asian


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

he already left


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Too bad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Location: Belgium


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ownage™ said:


> Those are perfectly fine lyrics.


Are you serious?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Evo is a racist.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That much is pretty obvious.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

It's unfortunate he's Backlund approved, and you're not, BKB. Keep trying.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Everybody is racist, without racism we would miss out on all the best jokes. For instance, "Why was Ray Charles always smiling.... because he did know he was black"


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

you forgot the not


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

.... bitch ****** ass fuck


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I experience that language as offensive


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

o rly?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

ass fuck i .... ur mom


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Jigga what?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

ooh babby


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> ooh babby


hey...

shut up :side:.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

dont talk to me like that ill wax that ass


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

PF you need a new avatar, no one will be fearing Rask for about 3 1/2 months. Fuckin' Flyers.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I think its about fucking time my name change went through


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm glad you are still making friends "STUFF"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

They could have at least said no instead of ignoring me. I deserve better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll draw up a class action lawsuit against Headliner.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

What's going on? Mets are playing like CRAP I should just go to sleep


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah those fucking Yankees won today too.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Been to the new ballpark yet?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As a matter of fact I went to the game on Wedsnesday. Nice park but it was way too "Minnesota" out for a baseball game. Weird fucking weather we've had this year, April was May and May has been March until about today.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah i was surprised they made it an open stadium up there, but its been OK. I went twice this week over here and it was freezing cold and windy, sucked ass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Metrodome is a pretty fucking awful place to play ball and is pretty fucking awful in general.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah but that place was LOUD AS FUCK man


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

True but its still a peice of junk.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Shea was pretty bad too, was glad to see that thing come down fuck the memories


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Was Shea in Brooklyn or Queens?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey McQueen, are you going to watch the Strikeforce show?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, its a PPV isn't it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If you have showtime you can watch it, I'm sure you could find streams too. It's not really a must see live event but I have nothing else to do.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have HBO at my house not Showtime. I have nothing better to do either but i'm not going to order it and don't care enough to go to BWW by myself (none of my local friends really like or get MMA so they suck).

Whats sad is my one friend actually knows Rogers but I still probably couldn't get him to go with.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Was Shea in Brooklyn or Queens?


Queens, right next to where the new one is now


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

STUFF


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I wish


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> Evo is a racist.





Alcoholic said:


> That much is pretty obvious.


*looks at his avy and sig*









...













:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Alcoholic is perfection.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Arguable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Only Tony.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Disagree.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

first class leather seats, blue gucci's on my feet,... or either chuck taylors get money fuck haters


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I hate the way Gucci has raped consumers with their ridiculous prices.

I must be racist. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still don't see why people would want to pay those rediculous prices for all of that designer shit like Gucci.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Money isn't a problem for rich people, and poor people want to be like the rich people. Hence the $1200 handbags.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Poor man wanna be rich
Rich man wanna be king
And a king ain't satisfied 'till he rules everything


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The King is satisfied ruling the WWE DVD Thread I'll have you know!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You don't rule shit. We're all oppressed by the man (Headliner)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Headliner bows to me just like everybody else.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner bows to no one.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

We'll see... we'll see...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I heard bigcal sent Headliner a letter offering him a spot as his "Virgil."


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

We (the royal we, of course) are awaiting his reply. We feel confident he will accept.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Or you'll set me and Andy on him?

Ain't no man that would want 2 rabid Scotsmen on them!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

True that Sir Craig.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll be the Regal to yhour KING BOOKAH.

Because I know you love KING BOOKAH! ¬_¬


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll be the virgil of life.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

King Booker was nothing more than a common peasant. He was a disgrace to the crown. However, he did keep good company in Sir Regal (you on this situation) and Sir Finlay (Andy).


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

SARGE IS ALIVE (bar on Facebook)? YIPPE KAY AY!

Who's Hornswoggle and Sharmell in this situation?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I lurk as best as possible...


Edit; Craig, i remember when you hated facebook, now look at you.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Actually to put it another way: I remember when I had a Facebook and only 12 friends.

Then bebo fell...

Hiya 406 odds folk!


I'm currently battling my addiction, got myself down from 15 statii a day to 3-4, I'm happy! :lmao.

I do feel you for you having to read them and decipher through injokes, slang and general pointlesness.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Craig said:


> SARGE IS ALIVE (bar on Facebook)? YIPPE KAY AY!
> 
> Who's Hornswoggle and Sharmell in this situation?


CF and Clique. They can fight amongst themselves as to who is who.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

And that would make Viva...?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Michael Cole. Constantly hating on everything we do. Straight Edge ****.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Most of my status' are by my boss who just rapes my phone.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I have sadly not been "fraped" however I fear that when I get my iphone next month it shall happen and shall happen hard.

So if you start getting statii about anal sex then... oh wait I already do that.

Beastiality? Nope talked about that...

Infatuation with 60 year old men? Done that...

hum.. what the hell could someone say that would be embaressing for me...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Most of my status' are by my boss who just rapes my phone.


Better your phone than you.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

rangers fan?

Oh and what happened to austin101?

Not that cal wasn't the king of the snowflakes anyway...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I already was one until the age of 7 (I'M A TURNCOAT!)


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I watched this video where a guy traveled to Columbia where he watched an elder Columbian man have sexual intercourse with a donkey. Hilarious and disturbing at the same time.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Kiiiiiiiiiiiiinky.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

You guys ever seen y tu mama tambien?


Fucking amazingly disturbing. It really is a strange feeling watching a film in which 2 pubescent boys masterbate by a pool and you see the jiz drop into the water...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinky.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Producer was probably involved in the catholic church in some way or form.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fuckin' Pope


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

What the hell is wrong with some of you people? 

No wonder I am a King and you are not...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Seeing a man make sweet love to a donkey is equally normal to seeing a documentary on palm trees on Madagascar.

imo.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't watch those either.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I still say the video I saw of a man with a glass eye taking it out and getting fucked in the eyesocket was a beautiful piece of modern art..

Man I've got to stop clicking links friends send me.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Craig said:


> I still say the video I saw of a man with a glass eye taking it out and getting fucked in the eyesocket was a beautiful piece of modern art..
> 
> Man I've got to stop clicking links friends send me.


That is full of kinky goodness imo.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinkyyy


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Your King is disturbed. Off with all of your heads!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Roflcopta is the only gimmick poster allowed.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Is that kid still alive?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Good for him. I on the other hand, am a KING, not a gimmick poster.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah Jimmy's still alive at THE OTHER PLACE.

Trying to keep it active.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Not quite sure if you're aware of this, bigcal, but you're in my kingdom currently. For I am the King of Word Games :hmm:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't see a crown...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Real kings don't wear crowns. They live it.

How is THE OTHER PLACE?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I do both.

And the other place is slowly dying atm.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not suprised.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I concur.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn it, the King of Word Games will get recognition!


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe one day Alco.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I remember my ten-hour stint as Super Mod. Man, those were the days.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

When was that?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Somewhere in 2009. 

I was also mafia moderator for a few short days. 

Man, my career at WF has been quite eventful 8*D


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Totally wasn't here for any of that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I know you secretely returned to pick up our partnership in BTB again.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Totally. We never got past the the first ppv =(

It was good though. I think it was my fault we didn't get there. My bad yo.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I always enjoyed it. I think it'd be pretty awesum again if it were to ever occur.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

We could always go back to it later on. It'll always be there. That was the time when booking when at its highest in my opinion.

How's your thread going? GWE is it?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I get a show up every two months or so. So pretty good actually 8*D


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice! lol, section's pretty dead anyways.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Yeh, I pretty much have better things to do currently.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

True. Found a lot of spare time lately, so I'm giving it another go.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The world needs to see Alcoholic and BkB Present: WWE - Mathematical Rhombus


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It'd be so algebraic the world would explode.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just neg repped like 5 people. Logged on since someone said Virgil came back, and saw some people were talking down on such a legend of the ring.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

VIRGIL: WRESTLING SUPERSTAR


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DEREK: WRESTLINGFORUM SUPER MOD!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Watching True Lies.

Arnold Schwarznegger has to be at least a demi-god.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CRIMSON JIHAD!

Bill Paxton in that movie is everything I someday wish to be.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> DEREK: WRESTLINGFORUM SUPER MOD!


I need to make a banner of that and start going to cons.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Would be awesome. I'd get your autograph.

I bet my last post got red flagged by the NSA. :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I wish I was Bill Paxton in Terminator...

minus the whole "punche through the heart thing".

Also I've decided I despise Tom Arnold!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tom Arnold deserves your respect for manning up and putting his penis inside Roseanne.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Are you Sarah Conner?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> It'd be so algebraic the world would explode.


My hat That thread is ... AWESOME.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Tom Arnold deserves your respect for manning up and putting his penis inside Roseanne.


Thought it was the other way around tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Naw dude. According to the Forrest Griffin manliness test going back for more from the disgusting fat chick you took home because you were way loaded deserves big props.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Forrest is a very wise man


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you ever read his book Myers? The test in the beginning is pretty fucking hilarious.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah I did, a pretty good book IMO.

Truth : Forrest went on a three week book tour two months before his fight with Anderson Silva.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I remember hearing he spent more time promoting his book than in camp before that fight. Not a very wise move in the shortrun on his part.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

mixed martial arts


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope you have a Bas Rutten shine somewhere in your home Tony even though I believe he is Dutch.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen meant to say shrine


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Correct. I'm allowed to make spelling errors on occasion.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Aerts Rutten


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That would be perfection in the art of kicking people in the liver.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

umm :hmm:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry I was just cumming.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

And here I thought you might be busy getting THORWD OVAR TEH TOP ROPE LOL.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm still insanely dissapointed that I missed that fad due to it being during my part-part-part-part-part time schedule on here.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bored so bump


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Bored so I'm watching about 20 episodes of Whose Line Is It Anyway? (US) that I had Sky +-ed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bored so listening to music while thinking, which i hate doing so need distractions.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> bored so listening to music while thinking, which i hate doing so need distractions.


oh heyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

MR TAMBOURINE MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I watched WWE for the first time last night since WrestleMania 22. I like. Might stick on my one and only WWE DVD later.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

stick around and post during the world cup plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't know soccer was still going on.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Futbol


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ich liebe fußball aber ich keine fußball gespielt.

Or something, I've forgotten much of my GCSE German. I got an A though. :side:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Futbol


Backlund would not approve that word.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, he's American, so he approves of Soccer. :side: My father would cry if I called Futbol "soccer".


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah us Americans can be quite ignorant, Major League Soccer sounds really fucking stupid.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Could be worse you could call your league the Scottish _*Premier*_ League.

As if being the main league here is something to fucking boast about.

Shitty teams fucking Ross County CANTS.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This thread is much deader o) than when I used to post here.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

That's due to:

1) A shitload of people getting banned

2) A new forum being made (although that's dieing at the moment there's still a few good TTT posters trying to prop it up over there).

'tis a shame


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey^


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Howdy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Ich liebe fußball aber ich keine fußball gespielt.
> 
> Or something, I've forgotten much of my GCSE German. I got an A though. :side:


I love soccer, but I can't play it? idk, I learnt German for four years, but I'm unsure of keine. Fairly sure I got the rest of it right tho.

sup ttt


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

My penis.

No but really not much, just doing the joys of studying!!! yourself?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Would it be embarrassing now if I admitted my penis was really up?

nm, just got back from the footy (Aussie style). My team won, and Richie/Stevenl's team lost, which will provide entertaining bitching. Twas a good night.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

afl is fucking garbage. football is excellent but rugby is even better


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Haven't watched a game of rugby since round 1. Will probably watch a bit of the world cup tho since it's during the school holis and I think I'm going to watch all of the Aussie games at my mate's place w/a few other people. Shouldn't be too bad. I would even consider us a chance to get through past the group stage, tho we'll be lucky to get any further than that.

fuck you btw. Aussie rules (real man's footy) owns.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I love soccer, but I can't play it? idk, I learnt German for four years, but I'm unsure of keine. Fairly sure I got the rest of it right tho.
> 
> sup ttt


Yeah thats what I thought it meant


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Haven't watched a game of rugby since round 1. Will probably watch a bit of the world cup tho since it's during the school holis and I think I'm going to watch all of the Aussie games at my mate's place w/a few other people. Shouldn't be too bad. I would even consider us a chance to get through past the group stage, tho we'll be lucky to get any further than that.
> 
> fuck you btw. Aussie rules (real man's footy) owns.


afl is definitely on the 3rd rung of 'manly' football that is played in this country.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Guess what chicken butt.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AFL is AwFL :flip


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> AFL is AwFL :flip


Quiet Frenchy.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

He's Belgian.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Belgium is just mini France. Alco knows that.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Like Australia is just a poor man's Britain? 8*D


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

^ No way. This country is a run-down shit hole, and it rains on average 200 days a year with about 50-60 sunny days, most of which aren't even warm.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ZING 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Like Australia is just a poor man's Britain? 8*D


I would take that over being French.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> I would take that over being French.


But then there is Marysee French, so you need to weigh up your options.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: I'm sitting here fucking gobsmacked after watching the final ever episode of Ashes to Ashes/Life On Mars.


Fucking awe inspiring ending!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So Jeff Hardy designed a NASCAR truck for TNA that raced in last night's truck race. That means I have something in common with Jeff Hardy now.

But, like CM Punk, I'm better than him, because my design won a race, while his finished 18th lol.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm Australian with a French background (+ like 6 others at least). I rock.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the only good thing about the french is their accent. apart from that they're just cheese eating surrender monkeys.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 being French is hardly surprising.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I need a comeback so I'll just say Bob Backlund hates you.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Rampage Jackson is going to guest host Raw.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

George W. Bush is going to host Raw.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Is that the truth?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> I need a comeback so I'll just say Bob Backlund hates you.


You're French. Nothing you say has any credibility anymore (it never did, I'm just trying to make you feel better cos I'm a good guy).


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Backlund disapproves of you and he approves of Yeah1993. You fail.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

perhaps1994


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you're a waffle Tony, and not the good kind.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

you badly hurt my feelings


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> You're French. Nothing you say has any credibility anymore (it never did, I'm just trying to make you feel better cos I'm a good guy).


All credibility you ever had went out the window when you said Kevin Nash was the greatest wrestler of all time. 

Kevin Nash.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

NASH is a legend.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

kevin nash is not Bob Backlund authorised or approved, therefore he deserves no praise. He's also like the worst drawing WWE Champion ever (what idiot tunes in to see _him_?).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He operates under the Bob Backlund system, and everything he does is Bob Backlund authorised.

'Big Sexy' is the only reason TNA rates anymore than a 0.0 with the rest of the crap they have going on.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess Backlund _told_ nash to pin him in 8 seconds. You make up lies, Hulky.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

You guys, something happened to me last Thursday when I was driving home. I had a couple of miles to go - I looked up and saw a glowing orange object in the sky, to the east! It was moving very irregularly... suddenly there was intense light all around me - and when I came to, I was home. What do you think happened to me?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^^^ i think you should ask your dealer what he mixed with your weed.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You got knocked out by an orange.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I heard it was amazing when the famous purple stuffed worm from Flapjaw space with the tuning fork does a raw blink on Hiri-Kiri Rock, I need scissors.... 61!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

um.... what?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Disturbing and mindboggling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure thats from the fucked up part at the end of Metal Gear Solid 2.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have only played MGS 1 and the MGS for the PS3.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

WOW that's a low price.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Angel Phantom said:


> You guys, something happened to me last Thursday when I was driving home. I had a couple of miles to go - I looked up and saw a glowing orange object in the sky, to the east! It was moving very irregularly... suddenly there was intense light all around me - and when I came to, I was home. What do you think happened to me?


Aliens are doing taxi services.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can someone please detail how the Cena/Batista I Quit match ended?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cena had Batista in the fireman's carry getting ready to deliver the AA off of a car onto the steel ramp and Batista quit.

Then Cena gave the move anyways and Batista went through the stage.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Cena had Batista in the fireman's carry getting ready to deliver the AA off of a car onto the steel ramp and Batista quit.
> 
> Then Cena gave the move anyways and Batista went through the stage.


*

Oh no.. so he did a chicken shit type of I Quit instead of I can't take the pain anymore I Quit. 


I don't know how I like that yet. lol


And thanks for the update D.  


Also what were people calling Cena SuperCena for? Did Batista hit him with a car or something?*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Can't believe BIG DAVE is gonna go out the same way as crappy Muhammad Hassan did


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Batista tried to back a car into Cena, but Cena moved.

And the people complaining about "SuperCena" are the same people who have been doing it for 5 years now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Batista tried to back a car into Cena, but Cena moved.
> 
> And the people complaining about "SuperCena" are the same people who have been doing it for 5 years now.


*Ahhhh I should have known!*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> Can't believe BIG DAVE is gonna go out the same way as crappy Muhammad Hassan did


At least Big Dave has a better chance of getting into movies than Hassan did.

I mean he already did that one direct-to-DVD movie where he shoots Ja Rule in the head.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why do "I Quit" match finishes suck so bad now. Why quit when everyone knows Cena would just do the move anyways. Exactly the same as the JBL/Cena "I Quit" finish.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Probably because with them being PG, you can't have classic moments like Magnum T.A. carving Tully Blanchard's face with a broken piece of a wooden chair.

The show sucked, but it seemed like half the matches were either hampered by blood (which required immediate medical attention and forced the opponent to just lay there while they were being tended to), Shitty finishes, or in Orton's case, Injury that forced a change in the finish.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> I mean he already did that one direct-to-DVD movie where he shoots Ja Rule in the head.


Which has the most awesome post-mortem trash talking after the shot by Big Dave. "What? You're sorry? Apology not fucking accepted!"

Just got back from day 2 of Rock on the Range, so I missed the PPV. Doesn't sound like I missed much while rocking to Rob Zombie, Five Finger Death Punch, Apocalyptica, Seether, Slash, Theory of a Deadman, and the freshly reunited Limp f'n Bizkit.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> Can't believe BIG DAVE is gonna go out the same way as crappy Muhammad Hassan did


Hassan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batista.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Hassan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batista.


As much as I liked Hassan, he's no match to The Pussy Monster.


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> Hassan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batista.


Well that's pretty obvious.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BIG DAVE > all


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Derek said:


> BIG DAVE > all


I couldn't have said it better myself. So I'll just repeat it. BIG DAVE > all.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

end of lost, 24 and big dave. sad week


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I was marking when DAVE was saying he'd return after his injuries were healed and would fuck people up. Then Bret Hart came out and it all went to shit .


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bret promos generally go that way when Bret has to speak.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Anderson's promo at Sacrifice was awesome.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I still refuse to believe anything Kennedy/Anderson does is awesome.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Anderson and awesome should not be in the same sentence. 
Anderson and injury are usually in the same sentence.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

pretty sure he's an awesome mic worker


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I find him to be quite overrated. He can have charisma, but he just feels like he's trying too hard to me a lot of the time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> I still refuse to believe anything Kennedy/Anderson does is awesome.


*rubs eyes* I........agree......?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

his cage match with Angle is better than any WWE match this year apart from Michaels/Taker imo


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I still need to watch that but I'll doubt I'll like anyway.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

probably not


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I need to watch it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I heard it was spotty, or like Benoit/Angle Cage 2.0, and I hated Benoit/Angle.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

it's better than Angle/Benoit


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Which to me means it'll reach ***.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

perhaps


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

How many matches have Kennedy & Angle had?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

4 I believe. I didn't think any of the others were ***

you catching up with current WWE?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

School's a total bitch atm so I haven;t watched anything since last week or so. Really enjoyed the 12/2 Punk/Rey match. Probably say that's my WWE MOTY atm. Michaels/Taker needs another watch, and I thought Jericho/Edge from the same show was good but not on par w/ Punk/Rey. Christain/Regal from 19/1 was pretty great too & Rey/Michaels 29/1 was cool.

That's all I;ve watch from memory apart from those shitty NXT marathon things when they were on TV. Big mistake. Why did it take them so long to drink the soda?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

They had about 3/4 matches.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> *rubs eyes* I........agree......?


Even you have to be right sometimes.

No bitching about year 11 btw. All you have to do is get good enough grades to continue your subjects on in year 12, ie pass.

I don't mind NXT, tho it could be sooooo much more. Just feels like we've got no sort of character development, which the show originally looked like it would provide.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Anderson and awesome should not be in the same sentence.
> Anderson and injury are usually in the same sentence.


Kind of ironic since you have Anderson Silva in your avatar and he is most certainly awesome but yeah I agree Mr. Anderson is a sack of shit.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Kind of ironic since you have Anderson Silva in your avatar and he is most certainly awesome but yeah I agree Mr. Anderson is a sack of shit.


Yeah Silva is awesome when he isn't dancing around, I am tired of having to defend the guy. I hope Bisping loses on saturday.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I want to buy UFC 2010, but I don't want to watch UFC. Anybody who can explain this paradox to me?


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

I think you just want to kick someone's ass UFC style.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I have UFC on PS3 but I very rarely watch it. It's just fun to kick someone's ass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> I want to buy UFC 2010, but I don't want to watch UFC. Anybody who can explain this paradox to me?


b/c ufc's boring


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DREAM though


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

UFC > DREAM


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DREAM


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Yeah Silva is awesome when he isn't dancing around, I am tired of having to defend the guy. I hope Bisping loses on saturday.


I agree, and I hope that overrated British peice of shit gets demolished by Miller. He'll probably win though.

Its a fairly fun game Tony, thats why.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

DREAM until your DREAM comes true


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen you know i am kinda hurt at the fact you seem to despise everything that comes from my country.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I can't speak for mcqueen on all british people, but Michael Bisping needs to get KO'ed again and never be seen for the rest of his life.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I went to London last month and I could see myself live there, if not for the ridiculously high prices on EVERYTHING.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rolly I got nothing against the UK man but Myers summed it up. Bisping is a peice of shit and yet every Brit seems to love the guy.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't.

Although I'm a cyant.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW said:


> b/c ufc's boring


jason I'm starting to see you and I having more and more things in common.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

BRAINBUSTER.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW go ELITE. (El Hijo del Santo)


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Backlund approves.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> WCW go ELITE. (El Hijo del Santo)


Um... I think his account was deleted during one of Cal's clear ups.

And I actually thought he was you until 2 months back :lmao.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am going to have to disagree yeah1993


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Craig said:


> Um... I think his account was deleted during one of Cal's clear ups.
> 
> And I actually thought he was you until 2 months back :lmao.


That's a shame.  & why'd you think it was me? 



Caesar WCWR said:


> Backlund approves.



I bought his ten disc Goohelmet comp. :hb:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> That's a shame.  & why'd you think it was me?


I have no idea...

Although I also thought you were Feech/Cali at first.

Now I just know you're a creepy stalker


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ive never joined a forum as el hijo del santo


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

You should.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

tell big cal that this forum skin is horrendous


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Craig said:


> I have no idea...
> 
> Although I also thought you were Feech/Cali at first.
> 
> Now I just know you're a creepy stalker


I haven't looked at your fb page for weeks now! It;s part of my stalking rehab....

(actually I just got so horrified from your dp & what you written I had to pretend I never visited)



WCW said:


> ive never joined a forum as el hijo del santo


*mysterious inspector music* ??????

I know you're Owen/Brett- *****, though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

who thought it was a good idea to put avatars on the right


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Agree w/ VOLK HAN.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Um... The avatars are on the right for you? Huh...

Which profile picture was this Yeah?

Seeing as how I've had two moderatly disturbing ones recently (POKER CHIP EYES CRAIG and random drunken anal violation Craig.)?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

it was mainly poker chip eye soul-eating craig, and then you posted the other one in General Discussion. :lmao

Not sure either of them are scarier than the Cole sig though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

that michael cole signature is one of the better things i've seen this month.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: TTT is so dead now that nobody replies in it until a day later. Jeez, the days of people posting here every few minutes or hours is over I see. Poor thread.

I'll mark if someone post after me in a couple of minutes. Love you all! 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok then.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Watching Highlander therefore I'm having a better night than you.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen > everyone else.

Except Charlie. 

Truth: Craig is right. He is having a better night than me as I have to write a 10 page paper for school next week. It sucks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Although Christopher Lambert's attempt at a Scottish accent makes me want to kill someone.

I should be studying for an exam but screw that!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty bored. I wish Highlander was on so I could see Sean Connery wearing eyeliner.

I thought Highlander III was such a cool movie when I was younger cause you get to see like 2 seconds of bush. Hey man I was like 11 when I saw it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Craig said:


> Although Christopher Lambert's attempt at a Scottish accent makes me want to kill someone.


I never noticed it because I was too distracted wondering why the hell they cast Sean Connery to play a Spaniard of all things.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG, DEREK?!

What you've been up to as of late, bro?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much. Working. Hanging out with friends. Thats about it.

How about you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I never noticed it because I was too distracted wondering why the hell the cast Sean Connery to play a Spaniard of all things.


Irony of this is I heard Craig Ferguson talking about this like 2 nights ago.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, going to school & work is about all I do these days.

McQueen, you bored? You should play some RDR then or FIRE EMBLEM again.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

He was actually playing an Egyptian :lmao.

Just like him playing a Russian in Red October...

Or an Irishman in The Untouchables...

Damn Connery can't do accents :lmao.

I <3 Craig Ferguson.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Egyptian? My memory isn't what it used to be then.

All I remember was him in his thick scottish accent wondering what Haggis was.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AIW said:


> Well, going to school & work is about all I do these days.
> 
> McQueen, you bored? You should play some RDR then or FIRE EMBLEM again.


I was talking to my friends last night and I realized I have 4 video games I haven't even played yet and I just got RDR and UFC 2010 in the last week and a 1/2.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm gonna admit something here that'll break your heart:

Most of Scotland don't know what Haggis is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That actually does kind of break my heart.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig do you eat HAGGIS!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pretty sure Haggis is one of the more gross things I've ever tasted in my life.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Behind Semen i'm guessing.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I have never, ever had Haggis in my life Eric.

I have however had a few other Scottish Delicacies such as deep fried pizza.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Besides being a bit salty, semen is actually not that bad...

I really shouldn't have said that 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig said the same thing about his own semen in this thread yesterday.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

That's my way of greeting people.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Well, I can't help it I'm delicious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can only imagine melted white Belgian chocolate.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Your dreams may come true


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Delici... I mean delightful.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

What the Fuck is going on here?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't ask


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It's McQueen-Aerts Rutten quality time.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I missed the whole Erts connection thing sadly....


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Good thing you did. It sucked.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Can't you spend that quality time doing something more productive.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

It featured Tony, Certs and... other people I forget.

Therefore it is impossible for it to do so.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - X-Pac has hepatitis.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Erts connection was the greatest thing ever, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Incredibly doubtful.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

And Kurgan has just died...

Now I'm just gonna pretend the series stopped here and that there were no sequels that completely contradicted the original (and also led to the worst film in Sean Connery's career), no shity TV shows and no horrible cartoons.

Also that ending is fucked up.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Incredibly doubtful.


You're incredibly doubtful


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I _doubt_ that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Your attempt at wit failed just there.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Actually, I wasn't trying to be witty. Your childish retaliation in the form of the game "You're this. No, you're that," just failed miserably. Keep trying.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No, you're a towel.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Sigh*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That's right, you're the only person on planet earth that doesn't appreciate South Park.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Really? Ask 5,997,000,000 people what they think of South Park. You'll get the same answer. OWNED.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

People that don't have television sets are not included in my observation.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Face it, South Park is not as popular as it once was and will never be as good as it was before 2000. I appreciated the show when I was a kid (how ironic), but as I grew older, the show lost its appeal to me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm actually watching the metrosexual episode of South Park right now, Metrosexual Timmy is hillarious!

Holy shit they're crab people!!!!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Always wandered what episode they came from :lmao.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Face it, South Park is not as popular as it once was and will never be as good as it was before 2000. I appreciated the show when I was a kid (how ironic), but as I grew older, the show lost its appeal to me.


That is indeed ironic, seeing as satire should only start appealing when you grow older. You're an oddity, you are.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao One of a kind. 8*D


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate South Park.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No1995


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

South Park is awesome.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I hate South Park.


Backlund approves.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oerts in da house to back a brother up.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Backlund > every TV show ever (probably even Seinfeld, which i worship).


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

You think Seinfeld is great but South Park sucks?

I despise you Yeah.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought you already despised me.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have to agree about backlund's greatness, but I would rather watch South Park instead of Seinfeld.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> No, you're a towel.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Look at that, BkB Hulk makes one post in here, and everyone stops posting for days.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hulky? Nah he sucks.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

You all fucking suck...



Apart from Eric <3


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Craig said:


> You all fucking suck...





The inner machinations of Craig's mind said:


> Location: Bruce Springsteen's Anal Cavity



........


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig knows whats up.

Man next time I get a Sports Jersey I need to get a Medium.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ROSALITA


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mcqueen! You watching the fights tonight?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Look at that, BkB Hulk makes one post in here, and everyone stops posting for days.


Well, he lacks the official approval stamp from this man.










Could be a reason. :hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Indeed.



Yeah1993 said:


> Hulky? Nah he sucks.


Jealousy is an ugly colour, Yeah1993.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Denial is far more ugly, my friend.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 must be double ugly then. 8*D


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

No, my friend. YOU are in denial.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

denial is a river in Egypt.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe BKB needs to be soaked in it so he can finally be approved.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I have already been baptised by the holy water of Backlund.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> denial is a river in Egypt.


That doesn't quite work so well on paper


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Jealousy is an ugly colour, Yeah1993.


You gotta look like Vickie Guerrero then.


BkB Hulk said:


> I have already been baptised by the holy water of Backlund.


Don't fucking blaspheme you jackass.Backlund ignores your existance. You can go worship that inanimate object nash. AH.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Can't sleep.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's only 5:15 pm here

Watching True Blood Season 1.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Myers said:


> Watching True Blood Season 1.


Funny, I'm watching season 2. Love the show.

Truth - I got a letter from my Internet provider noticing me of copyrigt infringement for illegal downloading. It seems they got a letter from the WWE after I download Over The Limit the other day. Looks like the E is cracking down on piracy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching 'Empire Strikes Back'.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

will94 said:


> Funny, I'm watching season 2. Love the show.
> 
> Truth - I got a letter from my Internet provider noticing me of copyrigt infringement for illegal downloading. It seems they got a letter from the WWE after I download Over The Limit the other day. Looks like the E is cracking down on piracy.


That is quite disturbing.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> That is quite disturbing.


Yes it is. The email had the filename, my IP, how it was downloaded, everything. I don't forsee myself downloading anything anytime soon, which isn't all that bad considering I typically buy the DVDs/Blu-Rays of the events anyways. I just have to wait a month to see what happened now.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm a little bit worried myself now. Maybe because I don't live in America, I'm off the hook :side:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Alcoholic said:


> I'm a little bit worried myself now. Maybe because I don't live in America, I'm off the hook :side:


I think it may be perhaps because I left my torrent client open and ended up seeding/sharing the file. The email said I was uploading/distributing the files on my account. I've downloaded every PPV for the last couple years, this is the first time anything has ever been said. And it was very specific on the fact that I had only downloaded Over The Limit.

Still, not gonna chance it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Yea best lay low for a while.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth - 18 tomorrow. I'm almost a man.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

You won't be a man till your balls drop and you have responsibilities. 18 year olds thinking they're men...


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

If your balls haven't dropped by the time you're eighteen, I'm pretty sure there is something wrong.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Truth - 18 tomorrow. I'm almost a man.


:lmao yeh right.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm more man than you can handle.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You would get beat up by 3 year olds.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't hit three year olds.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Took you thrity minutes to come up with that?


















happy Birthday Hulky.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

test ... bleh


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

don't tread on me


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hello


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

You're not a real man until you can make your own damn sandwich. Can you do that, BkB? And is that sandwich Backlund Approved? Really, think about this.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Evolution is a mystery. Full of change that no one sees.

Goddammit I'm bored.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

bored too


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

me to. Sup pplz?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just got off work. Eating Chinese food and watching Always Sunny.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

just ate chinese as well


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Derek said:


> Just got off work. Eating Chinese food and watching Always Sunny.


Better than finishing off a stupid assingment for uni. It makes me feel like running outside, and killing a small, furry animal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My semester has been done for almost a month now.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm feeling nostalgic, I am going to grab some food and watch WCW... from the year 2000! David Arquette as world champion!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got exams in two weeks, and then my next semester doesn't begin until August. Still though, these last two assingments before exams are really messing with my head.

What you studying?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm majoring in communications, but not sure if I'm going back next semester.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

what would you do if you don't go back? work?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I study Journalism. It drains my life, but I've only got two and a half years to go, right? 

What are you going to do if you don't go back?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm working right now, but the only problem I'm having right now is that I'm at the point where I need to be taking courses to fullfill my major, but its such a popular area that most of the courses are full. I tried e-mailing my advisor to see if I could get help, only to find out that my advisor is off until the start of the fall semester.

Not sure what I'm going to do, but either way, I'll be fine.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Just got off work. Eating Chinese food and watching Always Sunny.


Any kind of Chinese fried chicken? Stuff is my guilty pleasure. Sesame or General Tso's always hits the spot.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Is that five spice chicken stuff Chinese? Either way, I love it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> You're not a real man until you can make your own damn sandwich. Can you do that, BkB? And is that sandwich Backlund Approved? Really, think about this.


Women should be the ones making sammiches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ I'm taking back my happy birthday b/c of that stupid quote.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Crappy Birthday (Backlund wishes it also).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

has been a relatively crappy day actually.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

CURSE OF BOB


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

curse of my dog having to have emergency surgery.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

What did it have?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

not exactly sure, but basically a bigger dog attacked it and it's only a sweet little border collie/belgian shepherd cross. the dog hurt it pretty bad and it had a big long liquidy kind of pocket type thing on its chest that had to get operated on. originally they thought it was infected which it turned out it wasn't tho, so it could have been worse.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

sucks man. my dog had surgery one time. he died


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You have a Belgian dog? Hot damn!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

she should be okay. she's completely out of it tonight tho cos she's dopey from whatever they use to knock dogs out.

that makes you my second favourite thing from belgium, tony.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hope everything goes well for your dog


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Second is only one short from first....:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

thsnks man. 

to be fair tony, you're only behind a slightly more lovable, fluffy creature. you still beat belgian chocolate which is a pretty great accomplishment.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Belgian chocolate sounds really good right now.

Could you possibly send me a package of it with a BACKLUND APPROVED stamp? That'd be lovely.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pretty sure border control will confiscate that and eat all the chocolate themselves, seeing as it's BACKLUND APPROVED


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Could you possibly send me a package of it with a BACKLUND APPROVED stamp? That'd be lovely.


Hulky only has conterfeits.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You're saying he has FAKES?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah he's a fake Backlund fan.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> You're saying he has FAKES?


feech la manna says you cant capitalize fake anymore


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

hey WCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hey STUFF


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW said:


> feech la manna says you cant capitalize fake anymore


Idt Drock cares.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

dont shoot the messenger yeah1993


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I wasn't. I like you.

edit - isn't CaliGula unabanned or something?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> Could you possibly send me a package of it with a BACKLUND APPROVED stamp? That'd be lovely.


Here's a T-Shirt instead.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

yeah he is

i think i prefer the year 1996 as a whole to 1993


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

is he going to post?

1996 was good b/c Vader came to WWF & Hogan turned "Hollywood".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hes waiting for the right moment

nintendo 64 came out as well


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ocarina of Time is my second favourite game off all time. Better than every other Zelda imo.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Backlund disapproves. He says Majora's Mask. :side:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've been meaning to play that again but the last two times I played it I didn't really like it at all. I subconsciencely play Wind Waker every year though, for some reason i just feel an IMPULSE to slip it in every now and again.



BACKLUND says OOT is superior. He whispered it to the camera v Sgt. Slaughter 10/1/81. :side: EL DANDY also thinks oot is better. Listen closely in the 6/12/96 three way.........


-_-




Corey got Goodehlmet's 41 disc 1985-88 Horsemen history in. :hb


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

OOT is only behind 007 Goldeneye as the greatest video game of the 90's. Backlund approves of this message.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember playing Goldeneye for many hours when I was a kid.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I remember playing multiplayer Goldeneye for many hours last year.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Myers said:


> OOT is only behind 007 Goldeneye as the greatest video game of the 90's. Backlund approves of this message.


He and I disagree. Chrono Trigger and Super Mario World hold such accolades. Chrono Cross if you count Japan since it was released in 1999 over there. Also, LTTP = OoT


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


> He and I disagree. Chrono Trigger and Super Mario World hold such accolades. Chrono Cross if you count Japan since it was released in 1999 over there. Also, LTTP = OoT


Super Mario RPG > Chrono Trigger. That doesn't get the BA stamp, that's just personal opinion.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Super Mario RPG was awesome. Chrono Trigger and SMRPG are both awesome. Can't make me choose, sorry. 



Yeah1993 said:


> BACKLUND says OOT is superior. He whispered it to the camera v Sgt. Slaughter 10/1/81. :side: EL DANDY also thinks oot is better. Listen closely in the 6/12/96 three way.........


Backlund never whispered such blasphemy. He and Ric Flair declared the best game of the Zelda franchise would be Majora's Mask. Don't question such a proclamation. Oh, and El Hijo del Santo disagrees with El Dandy. Sorry, gotta go with SANTO!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You used my (/our) love for Santo against me. Dammit!

Gonna watch Misawa/Kawada in a few minutes. Happy Best Match Ever.:hb 

Also been a great day overall. Officially I'm no longer enrolled in that school I despised for the past 3 1/2 years, and my BACKLUND and Arn Anderson sets came.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

STUFF1993.

No?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nah STUFF was born in 1990 or something.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

_______


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> OOT is only behind 007 Goldeneye as the greatest video game of the 90's. Backlund approves of this message.





Caesar WCWR said:


> He and I disagree. Chrono Trigger and Super Mario World hold such accolades. Chrono Cross if you count Japan since it was released in 1999 over there. Also, LTTP = OoT


As much as I love all of those games i'll take Super Metroid over them all.

Liked LOZ:A Link to the Past the most out of Zelda games as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

other place is done for without relaxed rules, yes?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

wuts the other place.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rolly does Britain hate Russell Brand as much as I do?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Rolly does Britain hate Russell Brand as much as I do?


YES. He is a .....

Edit - oh, I forgot about the censoring of the word c u n t.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't even think he is very funny. I can tolerate him in the Sarah Marshall movie but thats about it.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Role Model said:


> other place will improve without relaxed rules, yes?


Fixed


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

oh man, your timing was sensational :side:

to be honest I can totally see why you did it, might turn out to be a wise decision, but if you've still got trouble makers lurking, without that section they're more likely to run riot.



McQueen said:


> Rolly does Britain hate Russell Brand as much as I do?


i don't think so, he's not as funny as he used to be though, over exposed. but can still deliver.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

:lmao

If they decide to do that then they'll be banned one by one. Simple.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

might stop the place being stale, it was turning into a very poor version of WR, I've lived that place once, didn't need to do it again.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I hate russel brand because he is engaged to katy perry









That is not fair.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Role Model said:


> might stop the place being stale, it was turning into a very poor version of WR, I've lived that place once, didn't need to do it again.


Yeah hopefully that's the case, man.

Russel Brand and Katy Perry are really engaged? lol When did that happen?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I don't know but it needs to un-happen.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

What is this other forum, then?

I remember being a mod on another forum, lololol I know nothing about wrestling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ugh horrible news. Girls are retarded.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Why? Russel Brand is a pretty funny dude.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

dude has had his organ in pretty much every minor celebrity female in this country, it's impressive. 



Enigma said:


> What is this other forum, then?
> 
> I remember being a mod on another forum, lololol I know nothing about wrestling.


NO ADVERTISING ALLOWED OBV


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

The only active thread in that section since Luma was banned was the Miley thread anyway.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> dude has had his organ in pretty much every minor celebrity female in this country, it's impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> NO ADVERTISING ALLOWED OBV


OH SHIT YEAH.

tbf russell brand could have me if he wanted.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah...duh :side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Why was I banned for a week? :lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh salright I used my uber googling skills to find it.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I think you know. :agree:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Absolutely not tbh


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

That visitor message to Feech


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

54321BreakTheWallsLOL said:


> Why? Russel Brand is a pretty funny dude.


Because he's not me obv.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> That visitor message to Feech


That was early yesterday, rules were changed today


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok my bad


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Hears the ECW crowd now.... 


"YOU FUCKED UP! YOU FUCKED UP!" 

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

why'd you get rid of relaxed rules btw


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

btw = BY THE WAY or BREAKTHEWALLS??????

:side:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Because a lot of members were turned off by the fact that many of those who frequented RR were problematic yet were still being catered to. In a nutshell.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i never felt like i was being catered to


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

how long do i have to wait before i can become an acceptable rejoiner


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

that other place


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Get back to the me when that place that cannot be named has good wrestling discussion going on and fun-ness.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This place doesn't have good wrestling discussion, if that is even possible. As for the fun-ness, I would give it an 8/10, bring back the real women's section circa 2004!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Myers said:


> This place doesn't have good wrestling discussion, if that is even possible. As for the fun-ness, I would give it an 8/10, bring back the real women's section circa 2004!


According to Cerbs this place does. That's why he had his girlfriend ask if he could come back rit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Craig said:


> Get back to the me when that place that cannot be named has good wrestling discussion going on and fun-ness.


You mean you don't like wrestling discussion w/perucho and wwetna1?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Cerbs is a real man.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> You mean you don't like wrestling discussion w/perucho and wwetna1?


Perucho: Insert either insane contradictory argument or a perfectly well written great little topic...

stolen from my favourite wrestling forum.

WWETNA1: Insert the most middle of the line statements possible.

I mean at least here I can laugh at the utter stupidity of some folk and enjoy reading some posters posts (Even if a few of said posters are elitist as fuck and one in particular seems to think I have it in for him and I'm gonna make him my "new Austin101". Not realising that I like him but I just told him to get off his high horse a bit.

That's the closest I'm gonna get to making a rant to be honest).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

post above me would be better if names were named


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Agreed with WCW.

WTF did I just read about Vampiro getting kidnapped in Mexico over some drug war shit?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

INVINCIBLE.

That's the name.

Or Honeneheim or whatever the hell he is now.

He just reeks of elitism. I mean he makes good points all but dear god...

The same Vampiro who's famous for making up bullshit stories and is most likely using this to one up Jericho (again) by fabricating a better "kidnapped in Mexico" story than him?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Vampiro first of all existing as an actual person and being alive is shocking to me for some reason.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Craig said:


> INVINCIBLE.
> 
> That's the name.
> 
> ...


Hohenheim of Light


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Craig said:


> The same Vampiro who's famous for making up bullshit stories and is most likely using this to one up Jericho (again) by fabricating a better "kidnapped in Mexico" story than him?


I started re-reading Jericho's book the other day. I laughed when I saw that Vampiro had been kidnapped.

Was probably let go when nobody would pay his ransom and they decided he wasn't worth the effort of killing.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

WCW said:


> Hohenheim of Light


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

ZOD why were you banned at *CENSORED*?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah1993 have you checked Feech's profile yet today


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't do it every day, contrary to popular to belief. :lmao But I will atm since it seems you want me to.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Want is a strong word, just saw you were here and was wondering


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

STUFF. sup dude?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

STIFF


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

STUFF CERTS


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Sup homies

(its a work in progress OERTS gimme a month)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

STUFF CERTS said:


> Want is a strong word, just saw you were here and was wondering


I don't actually do it for any reason other than reading the conversations b/w him and GEENRAL ZOD which are pretty awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 I got banned because Uncontrollable Sphere let personal grudges hold back the forum


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah I don't know how ZOD (RIP) finds all those great videos and such

^Sphere banned you? BTW implied that you made a bad post somewhere right after you got access to the request section


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kibondo? (Just wanted to use his WF name just for the sake of it.)


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

looking forward to the final version STUFF CERTS


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

That's his name over there now also but wheres the fun in that


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

STUFF CERTS said:


> Yeah I don't know how ZOD (RIP) finds all those great videos and such
> 
> ^Sphere banned you? BTW implied that you made a bad post somewhere right after you got access to the request section


Yeah I told Sphere to go fuck himself


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Are they going to let you back this time, or is it looking permanent?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WCW said:


> Yeah I told Sphere to go fuck himself


hardly a reason to ban someone.

on an unrelated note...

listening to loveline. this shit is unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> listening to loveline. this shit is unintentionally hilarious.


Indeed. No better form of raising ones self-esteem than hearing people call in with their fucked up problems.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Are they going to let you back this time, or is it looking permanent?


nah they seem pretty serious about keeping me banned FOREVER

they also got rid of relaxed rules


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> nah they seem pretty serious about keeping me banned FOREVER
> 
> they also got rid of relaxed rules


They got rid of Relaxed Rules? No wonder Jade rejoined here last week.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

yeah theyre SERIOUS about creating INTELLIGENT WRESTLING DISCUSSION now


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao On a wrestling forum?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'd go to this other place if not for fear of quickly forgetting about it. I never seem to do well with multiple forums with the exception of WR back in the day.


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

Poor computer connection is making me sad. 



Mikey Damage said:


> listening to loveline. this shit is unintentionally hilarious.


Do you listen to Adam Carolla's Podcast? Not as good as loveline, but at least him talking about current events.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sledge. said:


> Do you listen to Adam Carolla's Podcast? Not as good as loveline, but at least him talking about current events.


Sometimes he will have guests on his podcast and they will do them live here in LA. I have been to a couple and they are hilarious.


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

Same with me. Fun with great guests. I've become a bigger fan of Dave Dameshek's new podcast and Doug Benson's movie podcast.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW said:


> yeah theyre SERIOUS about creating INTELLIGENT WRESTLING DISCUSSION now


 Too bad most who watch wrestling over there just feel the need to go to the 'last pro wrestling you watched' thread and wirte what match they watched without even putting 'good', 'shit', 'what did anyone else think?' etc.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah1993



> shawn Michaels vs. bret hart (Suvivor Series '92).





> Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H- WWE 29/12/2003





> El Hijo del Santo vs. Psicosis- AAA 3/5/1995


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I played a little basketball for the first time in 5 years today. I almost fell out running on that court lol. I can still shoot a bit if I practiced more but my stamina is totally gone lol.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Craig said:


>


hohenheim of light's a good person.


----------



## Jack_Daniels (Jan 18, 2010)

WTF ppl 2 months gone and you're still only 1800 posts thereabouts wtf happened?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Jobber ^^


----------



## Jack_Daniels (Jan 18, 2010)

^^ Says the person who was just posting media before I came along


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Who the fuck are you?

LOSTFAP, yeah he seems like a good, intelligent guy... But he is a tad stuck up.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Andy's favourite poster given the username .


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Craig said:


> LOSTFAP, yeah he seems like a good, intelligent guy... But he is a tad stuck up.


i don't really find that but OK.


hey Jack_Daniels


----------



## Jack_Daniels (Jan 18, 2010)

Craig said:


> [B*]Who the fuck are you*?
> [/B]
> 
> 
> LOSTFAP, yeah he seems like a good, intelligent guy... But he is a tad stuck up.







Lostfap said:


> i don't really find that but OK.
> 
> 
> hey Jack_Daniels


Hi Jon/John (I think)? haha


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

it's John ^_^. how are you enjoying the forum?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh I should explain Senor Daniels: I swear and are offensive to everyone. It's my way of saying hello.

Cal, you should know by now it's Jameson's Andy drinks. It's me that's the Uncle Jack fiend.


----------



## Jack_Daniels (Jan 18, 2010)

Lostfap said:


> it's John ^_^. how are you enjoying the forum?


Twas much better when i was around


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Craig said:


> Oh I should explain Senor Daniels: I swear and are offensive to everyone. It's my way of saying hello.
> 
> Cal, you should know by now it's Jameson's Andy drinks. It's me that's the Uncle Jack fiend.


Hard to keep up with what he drinks... since he drinks most stuff .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe I should change my name to Glen Livet.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Jack_Daniels said:


> Twas much better when i was around


Lies.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

WCW said:


> yeah theyre SERIOUS about creating INTELLIGENT WRESTLING DISCUSSION now


MAMBA 



I would also like to know the identity of this Jack Daniels character


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Interesting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Think I'm in love with Super Mario Galaxy 2. Might be the only great Wii game to come out this year.


----------



## Jack_Daniels (Jan 18, 2010)

Platt said:


> Lies.


But I was a mod and you was what media poster. until something was said


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've lost nearly all interest in this current console generation to be honest.

My PS3 kicked the bucket 2 months ago and since then I got a chipped original X-Box with every NES, SNES, Megadrive/Genesis, Sega CD N64, Gameboy, Gameboy Colour, Atari and a lot of PS1 games on there...

Far fucking better!

Although the NES had a hell of a lot of shite on it.

Cal: Me and Andy are Scottish, therefore we drink anything alcoholic (Bar me and my hatred for 95% of beers due to them being too weak for me).


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If my cousin didn't have my Super NES, I'd be playing that everyday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why don't you go ferment some peas and carrotsGreen Giant.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Jack_Daniels said:


> But I was a mod and you was what media poster. until something was said


Yeah until it was mentioned that if there was only going to be one new mod it would of been me. You're lucky you got kept on jobber.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ReMod me Platt.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I set up my N64 today. Never got around to playing it yet though, had to go out and then when I got home... I couldn't be arsed .

Mario Galaxy 2 is fucking awesome... but now I have completed it, there is like, zero replay value for me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't a chance to get my SNES when I moved about a year ago cause my former roomate cleaned the place out while I was on vacation. I'm fucking crushed.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Why don't you go ferment some peas and carrotsGreen Giant.


Because the Scottish weather is fucking up any chance of planting anything atm. One hour it's amazing sunshine, next hailstones, then thunder, then amazing sunshine.

That and the fact I'm moving into the illegal Whiskey making business where I plan on being known as the Puke-green Giant

RECOMMEND ME SOME SNES GAMES PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Any Mario game basically.

And bigcal, I'm only in World 4. Mainly because I've been trying to play the game a little at a time without playing too much....


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hm....well I've already completed all the "mainstream" Mario games for the SNES...

I might hook up a lightgun and play Yoshi's Safari for the banter.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Street Fighter 2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Metroid


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Headliner said:


> Any Mario game basically.
> 
> And bigcal, I'm only in World 4. Mainly because I've been trying to play the game a little at a time without playing too much....


I did it in 3 days... and that was me taking it slow. Game isn't that long, only real challenge is the:



Spoiler: mario



Secret World, because you even if you have all the normal stars from the other levels, you will need to go through as many (if not all, I don't remember) Comet stars as possible to unlock all the levels (fuck me the last one is super mega hard lol)





Craig said:


> Hm....well I've already completed all the "mainstream" Mario games for the SNES...
> 
> I might hook up a lightgun and play Yoshi's Safari for the banter.


The Super Star Wars games are Super Fun (get it? hahahahahahaha :side.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DK country series.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Craig said:


> Because the Scottish weather is fucking up any chance of planting anything atm. One hour it's amazing sunshine, next hailstones, then thunder, then amazing sunshine.
> 
> That and the fact I'm moving into the illegal Whiskey making business where I plan on being known as the Puke-green Giant
> 
> RECOMMEND ME SOME SNES GAMES PEOPLE!!!


Super Metroid, Super Mario RPG,Final Fantasy III, Chrono Trigger, Super Contra, Super Castlevania, Mario Kart, Link to the Past, Turtles in Time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Empire Stikes Back owns.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The Super Star Wars games are great, hard but great.

Hm... I've played all these recommended games already...

Bar Turtles in Time.

So I'm off to have fun with the Teenage Mutant _*HERO*_ Turtles (Damnit it's what they were called here until I was 8, and it's what I'll damned call them by!)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL

Man TMNT were super huge when I was a kid.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Stupid Hero Turtles. We all knew it was Ninja, but we couldn't call them that. Whores.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SPLINTER TAUGHT THEM TO BE NINJA TEENS


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Stupid Hero Turtles. We all knew it was Ninja, but we couldn't call them that. Whores.


They couldn't even fucking show nunchucks!


----------



## Jack_Daniels (Jan 18, 2010)

Whoa Tony's still here. How you doing?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

They took everything away from me when you left!

ehm sup? =D


----------



## Jack_Daniels (Jan 18, 2010)

Platt said:


> Lies.





Alcoholic said:


> They took everything away from me when you left!
> 
> ehm sup? =D


WHAT? Gutted! :side:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Am I the only one who's played (and/or LOVED) EarthBound?



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Yeah1993


That last one was months ago.


Lostfap said:


> hohenheim of light's a good person.


Agreed.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 is a hypocrite.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Never.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jericho doesn't approve.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Backlund is superior to Jericho and Backlund DOES approve. So your statement is overruled.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Backlund doesn't approve of parasitic tapeworms such as yourself.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

My room's too fucking hot to sleep. South of England, first week of June and I'm complaining about the heat.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Backlund doesn't approve of parasitic tapeworms such as yourself.


take away the last three words & we can agree on something.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i thought earthbound was garbage yeah1993


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

JBL's Assistant


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

So not superduper


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

El Dandy!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

el dandys a better worker than shawn michaels


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BORED


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

sup ownage?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

nm man watching 007: Die Another Day

u?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW said:


> i thought earthbound was garbage yeah1993


That makes me a little upset.

WCW what's your favourite el dandy match?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Never played Mother (aka Earthbound), but the battle system looks like it took cues from Dragon Quest. Must emulate.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

any good movies on the horizon?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Never played Mother (aka Earthbound), but the battle system looks like it took cues from Dragon Quest. Must emulate.


It's basically the same as Poke'mon. There's an attack button, HP, items for healing up, a run away button, and special PSI moves. Mother 1 is okay from wat I've played, but what I played wasn't much. No. 3's only available in Japanese so I cbf D'Ling he translator thingy with it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> nm man watching 007: Die Another Day
> 
> u?


Listening to music and making sure my computer is working right, it's been fucked up lately.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pokemon was the shit back in the day


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pokemon still is the shit on VBA.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Pokemon hasn't been the shit since Yellow and Stadium came out.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

gold/silver > yellow


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> any good movies on the horizon?


depends on what you consider good.

toy story 3's out soon i think should be gppd. expendables is coming out and looks decent. might see the a team too, for nostalgia.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It was still good until the generation after Gold, Silver and Crystal. Stadium 2 owned hard.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

woke up feeling like i had a hangover. I HADN'T EVEN BEEN DRINKING. what gives god.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yer gettin' awld.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i had a choice go out drinking or go to london and see the pixies, so went to london. walking home at about 2:30 i find one of my mates on his hands and knees, on god knows what, he'd shat himself and was and i quote 'looking for the puzzle pieces to help the gnomes'. think i made the right choice.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds like the fucking fumes off him might have gotten you drunk.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Those are the stories that stick with you forever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> That makes me a little upset.
> 
> WCW what's your favourite el dandy match?


 El Hijo Del Santo vs. El Dandy vs. ***** Casas (Mask vs. Hair) (CMLL 12/6/96)


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

DON'T TOUCH LA PARK(A)'S MASK!!!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Fan beatdowns are so funny. He really rocked him with that one.

On a sidenote, I played Michael Jackson's Moonwalker yesterday. It was life-changing.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

What a jab. Fantastic.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

don't you worry cos i'm going to have a real gooood timeee


Truth - I am not sure why I am in this thread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

In real time that jab looked like it just grazed him but man oh man what an awesome punch.

Even better is the fact the fan had the stereotype Mexican handlebar mustashe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm disappointed that he didn't do the La Parka strut after hitting the fan.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW said:


> El Hijo Del Santo vs. El Dandy vs. ***** Casas (Mask vs. Hair) (CMLL 12/6/96)


good choice i like that too


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> On a sidenote, I played Michael Jackson's Moonwalker yesterday. It was life-changing.


Just out of curiosity was it the genesis version or the arcade version? Both are awesome for different reasons.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The Genesis version was pretty awesome.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It was the Genesis version. A friend of mine has a ton of old games on their Xbox.

What an entertaining bit it was, too. :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

drunk as a skunk


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Watching the last WCW PPV


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

do wat u feel now electric feel now


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

WCW Greed? Only good thing was Sean O'Haire/Chuck Palumbo squashing Totally Buff. I marked.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

DO WHATCHU FEEL NOW ELECTRIC FEEL NOW


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Right now it's on the Rhodes vs Jarrett/Flair match.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Drunk Ownage quoting MGMT? I'm marking!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hahaha hell yesah dude


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

yesah1993


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

haha.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oerts oertsing the place


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm a Jerichoholic Alcoholic


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm gonna come at you guys with some TRUF'.

I watched Quarantine (US version) for the first time tonight. Maybe it's the mood I was in, maybe it's the people I was with, maybe it's that cheese I ate, but I legitimately cannot see why anyone would bash that movie. Yes, the ending can retroactively be considered disappointing if they never make a sequel, but honestly, I enjoyed the movie as a whole. Much more than I thought I would.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I liked Quarantine, it was really no different then .REC


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought it was an alright movie. Haven't seen .Rec though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Myers said:


> I'm a Jerichoholic Alcoholic


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

downloading Eminem's new album 



Alcoholic said:


> Oerts oertsing the place


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

where you been brye


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- ending of Raw was unexpected to say the least.

Hey Brye.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

RAW ending owned. Must top.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Been rather busy recently but since I graduated a few days ago I've had some free time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- ending of Raw was unexpected to say the least.
> 
> Hey Brye.


it was a better nwo beatdown than the ones the nwo had when they were in the wwe


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> it was a better nwo beatdown than the ones the nwo had when they were in the wwe


Well, the nWo in the WWE was a joke for the most part.

Only thing they did worth while as a group in that run was the time they tried to murder the Rock.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth: I watched RAW live for the first time in a while since it was 3 hours and rampage was on it. I thought the last match and segment saved an otherwise flat show. Rampage slamming virgil was great too!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Rampage should've been knocking out WWE guys left and right and BAM, "IF YA SMELL!" Rock Vs. Rampage. Book it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rampage hit a hell of a spinebuster on Ted Jr.

Never expected that in a 3 hour show, only the last ten minutes would be good.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I would like to see Rampage/Rock purely for the promo's, but otherwise Rampage should get back to training.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I wish you were Yeah1993 in that situation so that Yeah1993 could've made the 1993rd post.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah 1995?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw some lame segment where DiBiase, IRS and Virgil gassed the cast of the A-Team and immediately changed the channel, then proceeded to be pissed off at the end of the show because I had to watch John Cena be fake injured for like 5 minutes while I was waiting for Burn Notice to come on.

I wasn't happy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't blame you.

Truth- work kicked my ass today.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have to work during the laker game, I hate watching it on sites like JTV.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

You don't have DVR?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah2000.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah2001.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I want BkB Hulk to see my sig.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You wish I had the same kind of love for you. Alas, it'll never be.

Besides, manlove for Jimmy Jacobs isn't gay, thus I'm not gay. Not that there's anything wrong with that. :side:

If you don't get the reference of that last sentence then you deserve to die a horrible death.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Caesar WCWR said:


> You don't have DVR?


Yeah but every time I have DVR'd a game, someone texts me about the game or I hear it from someone else at work. I just got off now so I am able to catch the 2nd half.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

enjoying Eminem's new album


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk aka poof said:


> *You wish I had the same kind of love for you.* Alas, it'll never be.
> 
> *Besides, manlove for Jimmy Jacobs isn't gay, thus I'm not gay.* Not that there's anything wrong with that. :side:
> 
> If you don't get the reference of that last sentence then you deserve to die a horrible death.


a] first bolded line is false.
b] second bolded line is false
c] agreed w/ white line but I got it.
d] poof


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit @ Strasburg's performance yesterday.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

HolySht Sup Brye?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

So happy The Blackhawks won last night.

And i've decided after last night that Philly fans of any sport are the most stuck up peices of shit i've ever seen.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> So happy The Blackhawks won last night.
> 
> And i've decided after last night that Philly fans of any sport are the most stuck up peices of shit i've ever seen.


Philly fans will always be known for being assholes, they fucking booed Santa Clause at an eagles game one time and continually threw snowballs at him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I remember seeing that. I think the straw that broke the camels back was when that peice of shit Chris Pronger was blatently roughing someone early on in the game and the fans started chanting fuck you ref. I mean I understand being mad at your team getting a penalty but it was completely obvious. Plus they booed when the Hawks were hoising the cup too. City of Poor Sports IMO.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

3:10am can't sleeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I hear a lot if good things about ROH I want to check it out what shows should I check out and any other federations I should check out?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Apparantly PWG is awesome, but I just don't see it at all.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Never heard of it :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Ordered a nice vaporizer the other day. Can't wait to get it, hopefully it helps my lungs out a bit  For as long as I've been doing all that, kind of surprised I never really got a chance to use a quality vape so it should be fun.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PWG is a fun company. They have some good matches, but don't take themselves too seriously (which became my reason to stop watching ROH).


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Same here, the combination of ROH and MMA is what caused me to lose interest in pro wrestling. Oddly enough I can only watch WWE now because it still holds some nostalgia factor and it's not really wrestling anymore.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

roh + mma certainly replaced the void left by me not loving the wwe anymore. Used to be a 50/50 split between WWE and MMA but the ufc won my heart :side:


world cup is on, quite pumped.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I gave up on wrestling years ago. RoH never did it for me sadly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ROH did do it for about 6 months before wrestling was completely takeover by MMA.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I guess MMA would have taken over if it weren't for the fact I'm a nostlagiac .... and that I find 80% of MMA to be insanely dull unless I'm watching it with friends.

FITBAW!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Sometimes, I find MMA incredibly dull. Sometimes I find it exciting. It's not something I can watch religiously, for sure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

has to be a terrible fight for me to consider it dull. 95% of fights i'll enjoy

Mexico should be 2-0 up, some wasted opportunities in front of goal. Goal disallowed as well.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I just find ground work to be (normally) dull as hell, it's a problem I have with wrestling too, I find quite a lot of it very, very dull (Hiya Bret Hart!)

I'm actually not watching the game at the moment, my TV's broken, joy of joys! Thank fuck I'm going round to a friend's house for a BBQ/England Vs USA session tommorow.

I hope the English get fucking raped.

Mostly so I never have to see that godamned Mars Bar advert again...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I don't know if I'm just losing interest in the forum, or if it's just a boring phase (like always), but I've been dreading logging on to this forum the last 4 plus months. Mainly refreshing the main page, with small occasions of posting and looking around.

Maybe I'm just seeing what other people have been seeing forever.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

been like that for ages. last time i enjoyed myslf a lot on here was when you banned me which kinda killed it side but it was fun there for a bit.

wcf has lost pretty much all of its fun seeing as virtually everyone i speak to came back here and i dislike/am kinda neutral on most of the posters there now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah. All the Cerbs/Evolution crap in rants seem to have people going crazy, but it's lame to me.

This forum always has boring phases but this one might be the longest phase yet. Don't seem like it will go away anytime soon.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, rants is usually rubbish but it just seems as if every poster in there is the exact same person who for reasons beyond me finds Cerbs amusing.

as long as the sport section and the mafia section stay decent then i'll keep coming back. and the media section, can't forget about that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If everything else goes to shit, the media section will always be here.

It's really to the point where I wouldn't mind if almost every banned poster came back. Thing is, most of them wouldn't wanna come back if they had the chance too, and I don't blame them really.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

indeed.

would make for some interesting moments if everyone did come back. While on the subject, unban Josh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't touch him. Platt banned him. Not me.:sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sorta been flat on this place for ages, you both know that. posting on other forums way more. place hasn't been good for a couple of years in truth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe I'll give my admin spot to David. He's lurking somewhere around here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck Platt, he's a Pom. Only worthwile staff member who's british is good ol' benny.

actually Seabs is a Pom as well. damn.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

nothing good has come from this forum since like the middle of 2008 i'd say, does that seem fair? been blah for a long time.

and i'm happy to still be modding away.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That would be fair. 

I do find it hilarious that you're still around. Just two, three years ago you were the most hated staff member. Now you're barely around and you're the most liked. (Assuming LadyCroft doesn't count?)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's funny how things turn out. i think i'm still here because of habit and i do like the place, and i like quite a few people. made some good e-friends from it etc. think i had my hated phase when i was going through my youth anger phase, i'm still a dick but just know how to control it better now.

this place has gone through cycles too, i've had like e-friend groups that have come and gone, and then some that have stuck around the whole time i've been here. it's nice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder how Roman King is still able to have the same interest in WOW/Celeb that he had when he was first modded like five years ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's phenomenal dedication, he's doing the same routine he was when i joined, i'm very impressed to be honest.

think i'd have been done with this place awhile back if mikey wasn't around and i didn't grow to love a couple of the aussies. only thing keeping around past couple of years really, and literally only a handful of others.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Honestly I just come here out of habit, there's a reason the only threads I post in are ones I'm subscribed to... (Or forums, seeing as how I'm subscribed to Rants as a whole)...

'tis dull, very dull.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been trying my best to help the BTB Section along, what with all the stuff like Tournaments, Awards, Hall of Fame, and trying to instill some fun into the place by trying to be more lax. The section is not what it used to be, but I still enjoy it. I don't take Rants seriously so all my stupid posts go there, TBH. The WWE and TNA Sections are an abomination, however. LC, Amber, and Ownage must hate going through some of those posts. I'm surprised they haven't gone crazy.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber already have gone crazy. She wishes the TNA section was removed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, we all wish that.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I wonder how Roman King is still able to have the same interest in WOW/Celeb that he had when he was first modded like five years ago.


Because he has no girlfriend and WOW/Celeb provides him daily jacking off material.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao. He's a nice guy though. Spoken to him via PM several times. He actually has a job. I don't know what, but yeah.

Maybe he's an inspiring porno star and he's put his time as a WOW/Celeb mod on his resume to help him.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Well, we all wish that.


Yes, yes indeed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'll still say the wwe section was worse when i was a mod in there, but that was a 100 years ago.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

PTK helped moved it along. I miss him.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

A long time has passed. This thread used to be my #1 thread to visit back when WCW, Amp and the like were around. It was so much fun.

Kind of in the same boat as a lot of you, coming here is more of a habit than something I want to do. If guys I get on with such as Legend, WCW Rules and the like were not here, I'd probably disappear too. 

I'd not miss the TNA section, that's for sure. :side:



Caesar WCWR said:


> PTK helped moved it along. I miss him.



That guy was a prime time idiot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> That guy was a prime time idiot.


^^^ This.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

We'll agree to disagree. :side: I'd take him over most of the posters we have nowadays.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't. He was a long winded moron who thought he knew something.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

While that may be the case, I _still_ would take his indulgent, matter-over-mind posts over the shit we do have.

Then again, I did not really venture outside of the WWE/BTB forums when I first came here, so I do not really know moronic he actually was outside of his posts in the WWE Section.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I wouldn't. He was a long winded moron who thought he knew something.


It amazes me that the guy could post something of 3 or 4 pages and you'd still wonder what the point was of reading such a load of shit.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth - Today marks my 19th year on Earth. It's also my four year anniversary on WF. :side: Happy me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

18 years too long as far as I'm concerned. :side:

Truth- I am buying myself a new car this weekend.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck cars. Motorcycles are where it's at, biatch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someday I hope to have a job as a Civil Servant who gets to scrape Motorcycle accident victims off the road. Good times.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Best reported post, post ever. 




Hi admin just been called a "moron" so ban the said member please
Me a moron a mental age of an 8=12 year old? ok so how does an 8-12 year old manage to use a pc, create cover art, copy cds and dvds, maintain 2 websites he needs to look in the mirror oh you know I despise bullies so if wana bully me go ahead ill punk him out and make HIM look bad.
Calling me a retard, "idiotic, imbecilic, stupid", and "feeble-minded" yes I have a psychologist as a friend.

Now I am DAMN SURE AS HELL would love to sue his sorry ass for SLANDER not a problem I have dealt with bulies all my life and like i always have said anyone wants to step on my toes expect my foot in their face I wont back down from anyone or anything especpally some PUNK like him.

I'm sure name calling is a breach of the Terms and conditions ect?

Sorry about the tirade hope you understand.

Click to expand...


*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

................That's someone that might have offspring some day folks!

Pray for us all.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Craig said:


> ................That's someone that might have offspring some day folks!
> 
> Pray for us all.


*;lmao good point*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

> Calling me a retard, "idiotic, imbecilic, stupid", and "feeble-minded" yes I have a psychologist as a friend.


???? One of the worst uses of syntax I have ever seen.

Truth: LC's sigs are so much better now, stick with Trish and lose the country music singers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft is planning to my have my offspring. Then again I might need to hogtie her first.

Speaking of which Craig those rope burns heal yet?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That reported post was good for a chuckle, but I didn't find it as funny as people who report a post and in their message they tell us to "do your damn jobs".

Just means I'm most likely not going to be helping you out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HELP_US.DEREK


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

McQueen I just read Mitsuharu Misawa liked to play Fire Emblem.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He also collected action figures.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome. I'd like it if more than like 3 of the games were actually released in the US. Or the really good GBA one wasn't 200 fucking dollars for a good copy. I have a copy but for some reason it doesn't save data, so mad. Thankfully didn't pay an obscene amount of money for it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Derek said:


> He also collected action figures.


Makes him one step better on the greatest wrestler of all time list.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone pointed out the one year anniversary of his death is coming up. Damn doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sunday is the 1 year anniversary.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, that seems fucked up to me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Tie Burn Eric... if we're talking about what I think we're talking about.


Unless we're talking about my love of erotic axsphyixiatio...

I MEAN yeah Tie burn! ¬_¬.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Best reported post, post ever. *


laughed at that, some people really need to leave the house..

i still find perucho reporting someone on WCF for plagiarism the best reported post ever. Not only is it mighty ironic but he reported the wrong post :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jon Power is hilarious.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I may have to be put on suicide watch if the lakers lose on tuesday :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chuck Liddell got TKO'd last PPV? I didn't read the results, nor do I really follow MMA although it seems ok to watch.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Chuck Liddell got TKO'd last PPV? I didn't read the results, nor do I really follow MMA although it seems ok to watch.


Yeah he is pretty mutch done in the UFC. I think he went 1-5 in last six fights and was knocked out 4 times.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

............Ouch.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Jon Power is hilarious.


You're not.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: I'm trying really really really hard to not download Karate Kid. Patience is a virtue and I will wait until it gets released here.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I saw both the karate kid and A-team this weekend, both were decent.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> You're not.


ok poof


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Myers said:


> Yeah he is pretty mutch done in the UFC. I think he went 1-5 in last six fights and was knocked out 4 times.


*And someone suggested TNA sign him a couple months ago. :lmao



COWIE RULES!*


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth: I'm trying really really really hard to not download Karate Kid. Patience is a virtue and I will wait until it gets released here.


Fucking loved it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Yeah he is pretty mutch done in the UFC. I think he went 1-5 in last six fights and was knocked out 4 times.


Pretty bad concidering Liddell's record is now what 21-8 and what 6 of his losses are from the time when he lost his title. And one is to Keith Jardine. :no:

Don't kill yourself if the Lakers lose.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I was gonna make a spoof youtube account to make a terrible freestyle making fun of these local rappers. I only want to do it because they rap about money and killing people when they all they do is sell dirt schwag to a few people, work at pizza hut, rap in front of 10 people at clubs, and I'm pretty sure they don't even own firearms. The potential is there for something I think.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Pretty bad concidering Liddell's record is now what 21-8 and what 6 of his losses are from the time when he lost his title. And one is to Keith Jardine. :no:
> 
> Don't kill yourself if the Lakers lose.


Haha yeah and Jardine has to settle headlining TUF finales instead of PPV's.

There is no other team or franchise in any sport I hate more then the Celtics, I couldn't stand for them to beat us again.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I regret that I was not here when PTK was getting slammed.

Woulda' gone to bat for that guy no matter how many people were putting him down.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

You were too late, my friend.

Also, LOVE the new avatar. BACKLUND FUCKING APPROVED.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I made it with very clear intentions. 

EDIT: I would just like to make a note via transitive property.

I am Backlund Approved.

*B*acklund *A*pproved = B.A. = Badass

Therefore, I am badass.

And since I started The Order of Badass, this is all very, very fitting.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

There should be a merger between the two factions, I just can't remember everyone who is Backlund Approved.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

me 
you
WCWR
Evo
McQueen
Not BkB Hulk
Cal
Andy
sterling
Craig

Sounds like a good faction.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Bringing over redeadening and Rockstar™ from The Order of Badass via merger, that would be a pretty hardcore group if it were ever to happen.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

redeadening is also Backlund Approved. 

Now alls we need in a picture of Bob drinking chocolate milk. Might be hard to find :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm Backlund approved?

MOTHERFUCKING YAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot to tell everyone BkB Hulk isn't.

PS- BkB Hulk isn't Backlund Approved. 
Side-note: Backlund doesn't approve of BkB Hulk. 
And on a completely unrelated note...........................Backlund doesn't approve of BkB Hulk (who isn't Backlund approved)

In fact he's enemy numeral dos (TNA section is enemy numeral uno).


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey everyone, guess who I'm listening to? You'll never guess, never ever ever ever ever in a million years. I am THE BOSS of not telling anyone who I'm listening to, you'd have to force me at gunpoint to tell you (or maybe some arm Chainsaw thing like BRUCE Campbell in Evil Dead 2). All I can tell you is that I'll never SPRING to telling you. You could even set Kevin STEEN on me and I'd never tell. :side: :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The answer was Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig that is making me laugh. :lmao


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

craigdanbeaton: Purveyor of funny gifs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

craigdanbeatonoffwitharopearoundhisneck

Man I fucking hate it when I fall asleep only to wake up 3 hours later.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Dark time in my life, dark times man.

Although I've noticed something: As soon as I stopped posting in the wrestling sections (Bar abusing Godcomplex101) my entire mood brightened.

Coincidence tied in with the fact I decided to change my outlook on life?

I think so si.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

do i or do i not get my dad an ipad for fathers day? tempted to be nice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Get him a card that says "I got myself an iPad, Happy Fathers Day" just to be a dick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

that's more my style.


i don't want to post in the wrestling section, so i'll ask here; danielson's release is a work, rit? plz?


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

an ipad for your father? how much money you earning benjamin?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh no wait I just got the erotic asphyxiation joke.

Good fucking show Eric.

Ben: It's a worked shoot, he has really been released to please Mattel (it appears to be Mattel) however they mentioned him on Raw last night and in essence turned him face for a return a few months down the line.

It's expected he'll be like Hardy in 05 (Work a few ROH dates then come back around Summerslam-ish).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

screamed elaborate work to me and i don't even watch properly anymore. thread in general wwe is embarrassing. 



stylesclash69 said:


> an ipad for your father? how much money you earning benjamin?


enough, _*stylesclash69 *_.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

i see

craig, the pandorica opening will be GREAT. CYBERMEN AND DALEKS


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

feel like spending some money on someone else before i spend literally a couple of grand on myself.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

"styleclash" your rep appears to have been censored, all I got was ".... get fuck... PANDORICA".

But yes, DALEKS, CYBERMEN, RIVER SONG, STONEHENGE, THE CRACK and if you've read spoilers it sounds even more amazin'

Also England would have bet America if they had The Doctor on their side.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

yeah i have read the spoilers, looks good. i am interested to see what happens, apparently it will be a cliffhanger. though smith and gillan have signed on for another season.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

All I'm gonna say is that _*if*_ it's done well it'll be the best finale to New Who yet (Although that isn't saying much.)



Also to anyone, just a random question, how's THAT FORUM WE CAN'T TALK ABOUT doing?

I'm only asking because I was listening to this:






and though of DALE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i pop by every few days to see that nothing has been posted.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Sup Ben. Been watching BB?


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

i changed my name there but don't post anymore.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy haven't spoken to you in ages 

and i am indeed, pretty happy with it thus far, good mix of characters, strong group i think. and thus far i weirdly don't hate anyone. you watching it?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I have to say I rather liked my last post there, haven't been back since making it whenever that was :lmao.

Truth: BB this year has been sadly dull as hell in my opinion, it's a shame the show looks like it'll be going out with a whimper instead of a bang.

However I'm a weirdo so don't hold me to that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's not even been on a week tbf, hard to judge too early. bit surprised there isn't the usual obvious girl destined for the cover of nuts and zoo.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

bb got taken off the air here years ago. i think it was due to a girl getting tea bagged, not sure though.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Role Model said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy haven't spoken to you in ages
> 
> and i am indeed, pretty happy with it thus far, good mix of characters, strong group i think. and thus far i weirdly don't hate anyone. you watching it?


Yeah I'm watching. I love love LOVE Shabby

What do you think of the Aussie?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

BB's been on over here since 2000, I stopped watching the actual series proper at number 8 I believe.

The celeberity one was always the better one anyway imo.



EDIT: Ah John James... the amount of teenage girls on Facebook that all started orgasming the minute they saw you all over my news feed was quite hillarious.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

stylesclash69 said:


> bb got taken off the air here years ago. i think it was due to a girl getting tea bagged, not sure though.


Yeah it got taken off but not because of the tea bagging. Ratings went to shit. Producers picked shit housemates. There's an Aussie guy in BB UK and in the first day he's out sunbaking being boring as batshit and tells the house mates he goes for a bat before he shags because otherwise he's a 30 second man. Poor dipshit thinks 10 minutes on foreplay is great and he doesn't like headjobs. WTF it's because of that shit BB AU is no more. Donkey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cowie i'm not sure what exactly to think of that.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

FUCKING HELL

A girl goes over to digital spy for a look and there's morons with the outcome of the nominations task in thread titles. Fuck some people have no brain. I DETEST BB spoilers. Fuckity fuck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> that's more my style.
> 
> 
> i don't want to post in the wrestling section, so i'll ask here; danielson's release is a work, rit? plz?


I don't really follow wrestling anymore since the only thing this year to really get me excited about it was the segment where Danielson did a shoot interview and slapped Cole but unfortunately it sounds legit.

Just gives me even more reasons not to care anymore.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Cowie i'm not sure what exactly to think of that.


Exactly. Aussie housemates are donkeys.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eric, he's most likely gonna be back before the 90 day no compete clause is up for a feud against Wade Barret (Which is good).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cowie are you available to be my Aussie Mail Order Bride yet?

Yeah at first I kinda thought it sounded like a work, especially after that Triple H and his crying kids report but not sure. Either way dropping him over something so stupid would well be TNA booking level stupid.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Yeah I'm watching. I love love LOVE Shabby
> 
> What do you think of the Aussie?


Shabby is fine, at first i was thinking i'd hate her, but she reminds of a guy i know.

and the Aussie seems kinda like the most stereotypical Aussie they could of put in, but maybe i'm being harsh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Crocodile Dundee is on BB?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Cowie are you available to be my Aussie Mail Order Bride yet?
> 
> Yeah at first I kinda thought it sounded like a work, especially after that Triple H and his crying kids report but not sure. Either way dropping him over something so stupid would well be TNA booking level stupid.



Wait the Triple H and his Kids thing was posted here? :lmao. I frequent the forum that rumour was created on for a joke :lmao.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

post rumour please.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha yeah. I saw it posted in the indy section I think.

It seemed like a sack of shit and I didn't beleive it for a second, not surprised it was a joke.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Role Model said:


> Shabby is fine, at first i was thinking i'd hate her, but she reminds of a guy i know.
> 
> and the Aussie seems kinda like the most stereotypical Aussie they could of put in, but maybe i'm being harsh.


Her voice is sooo nice. 

Well the Aussie guy is superficial. Typical of a Big Brother Aussie. His remark about thinking BB had picked the worst housemates possible, clearly he thinks it's all about looks and hasn't watched BB UK before or he'd realise BB UK puts real people in for entertainment, not just good looking people with no substance.

And the UKisms he pulls faces over?? I think that's a put on. You poms aren't that strange. And I notice he loves to use lots of Aussisms, fair enough I sometimes use them without realising they are but it's like he tries to insert them all the time for brownie points. Awww look at the cute Aussie. He's as dumb as dogshit. I also suspect he's nasty and will try for Alpha Male.

McQueen you don't have to marry me to root me, just ask my fella. PS I don't cook.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

due to his looks he'll most likely make it to the final unless he really starts acting like a proper prick (hopefully)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can try to cook, its been one of my skills i've been working during my um.... Summer Vacation (thats been going on since November). :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

He's starting to get a little hate on Digital Spy today, some of them are realising how nasty he is so there is hope.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm going to bed I have school tomorrow morning. I'm spewing about that spoiler. grrrr


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

one thing i've learnt through the years, digital spy (sadly) isn't a true reflection on the voting public, which more often than not are total idiots. so no doubt all the entertaining people will be out first as always.


nighty nite, good chatting again xxx


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya Cowie.

I'm off as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xxxxx


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

XXX..


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Typical of my luck, I get here just as everybody's leaving.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fuck it let's keep talking! THis is the most active this thread's been in like a year!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Fuck, I'm probably to late on the reply, but sup?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I missed a Cowie appearance


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I did too.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I think they canceled BB here in the states just this past year. I had a friend from High School that got runner on BB and her dad won the whole thing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- could have been a bad day at work. But, as luck would have it, the guy working the shift before me fucked up worse than I did, so the boss wasn't even upset with me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Congratulations?

Stop thinking about yourself for once Derek and concider for a second the pain Myers is in.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, I think I'm still going to be selfish.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Nobody knows the troubles I've seen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nobody knows the sorrow.

Sing it Vespa!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Sometimes I'm up and sometimes I'm down.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck, you got here before I did.

Backlund Approved + Order of Badass = Order of Backlund Approved Badasses. Hell yeah.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Order of Backlund Approved Badasses? 

Awesome.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Groovy.

In other news I have became a full time Eminem fan for the first time since I was like 10. Holy shit his new albums GID.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth-Got tickets to go see Toy Story 3. Fuck any kid that gets in my way.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

IT'S NOT FUCKING OUT HERE UNTIL JULY 21ST!!! AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!

But yeah, thanks to having a friend that works at the nearest multiplex for some odd reason the July 22nd 3pm showing has oddly been fully booked by a bunch of 16-20 year olds from St Modan's High School Scotland.

No fucking brats there to ruin what shall be my movie event of the year, NAY the decade!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> Truth-Got tickets to go see Toy Story 3. *Fuck any kid that gets in my way.*


I am so calling Chris Hansen on you.

Toy Story 3 makes me feel fucking old concidering the first was a movie I watched as a kid and could concievably be a movie I could take my own kids too if I had any.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I am so calling Chris Hansen on you.
> 
> Toy Story 3 makes me feel fucking old concidering the first was a movie I watched as a kid and could concievably be a movie I could take my own kids too if I had any.


I feel old too seeing as Andy's headed off to college and i'm in College.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I gots my tickets yesterday.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I will get my tickets when I see the movie. I never buy tickets in advance and I still end up seeing movies on opening day. Toy Story 3 is a "Thank You" letter from Pixar for us oldies having been there since day one, and I can't get enough of Pixar's films. All of 'em have ranged from good to excellent, never average. Even Cars, which was the "worse" IMO, was still good.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Finding Nemo is GODLY.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

This is why "PG = bad" supporters should see Pixar films, to eat their words. Pixar's films are rated *G*!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The original Toy Story is about my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Although...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

post night in your mafia game you dirty Belgian


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh right. Sure thing 8*D


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> This is why "PG = bad" supporters should see Pixar films, to eat their words. Pixar's films are rated *G*!


Finding Nemo had blood though. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Up was a depressing movie, I hope toy story 3 isn't like that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Several people have recommended me to watch Up. They all cried too


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Up was only a bit depressing at the very beginning, and maybe towards the end.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I thought Up was a great movie overall. Definitely the biggest tearjerker of the bunch, but a feel-good story nonetheless.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Still need to see Ratatoulli.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Ratatouille is one of my favorite Pixar films. Absolutely loved it. You should watch it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Toy Story will be great, but I think the best movie of the summer will be Inception.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Inception looks good but there's a couple movies i want to see before i watch it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to tell everyone BkB Hulk isn't.
> 
> PS- BkB Hulk isn't Backlund Approved.
> Side-note: Backlund doesn't approve of BkB Hulk.
> ...


I'm NASH approved.

How did your year 11 exams go?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I missed a Cowie appearance


Ahhh so that's why teachers come into the library all grumpy and shit, because they're up all hours of the night.:shocked:

I've been working in a highschool, tell ya that's been an experience:gun:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

truths


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

benny


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

GOD IS A DJ


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

By god you're referring to David Guetta, right?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

No by God I refer to _*Sister Bliss and Maxi Jazz.*_











And to a much, much lesser extent, Dido's brother.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

hshshsfhshsldgagkadogkaokagkadogako 

OLE!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hola 

spain/swiss match has been dull.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> hola
> 
> spain/swiss match has been dull.


Just like the tournament in general.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

world cup's the world cup, better to have football than not have it. it's been slow to start, but i'm certain it'll pick up from now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Just like the tournament in general.


except for germany/australia. only shame is that we were the ones on the recieving end


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

opening game was one of the most compelling so far. germany was just an onslaught.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Germany violating Australia (Fucking kinky Germans) has been the only game that I would call one that engaged me the full time.

Chances the North Korea team head home when they lose and "vanish"

The opening game was decent too I guess.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't watch the world cup


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Myers said:


> I don't watch the world cup


You're not missing much so far this time around.

:lmao at Spain losing 1-0.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I enjoyed the Brazil/North Korea game.

The way North Korea was playing, I actually kinda wanted to see them tie it up there at the end like they came so close to doing.

Impressive performance by Switzerland today though.

Now I just need Drogba to justify it being called the group of death and kill anyone who gets in his way.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm NASH approved.


That's why you're an enemy.


BkB Hulk said:


> How did your year 11 exams go?


Left the school I was attending so I didn't even have to do them. :lmao They didn't even go towards the fucking end of year semester grades anyway so they're pointless. :hb

How's your dog?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

if you didn't leave, would you have to take them all on the same day?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Was watching a home shopping network program and saw Mr. T try to sell some sort of microwave oven. Marked out.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I've seen Mr. T try and sell gold jewelry too, definitely a mark out moment if I ever saw one.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Mr. T is the greatest marketing director of all time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He did invent the Night Elf Mohawk.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The P.A.T.V is a great initiative


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yay finally got a new computer after like a year lol.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mac or P.C.?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> The P.A.T.V is a great initiative


Its a shame we were too late to stop that vile Daniel Bryan from attacking that helpless ring announcer. Thankfully we got him fired. Here's our new P.S.A.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love how a tie strangling isn't PG but making some have a car accident is.



TKOK™;8525055 said:


> if you didn't leave, would you have to take them all on the same day?


Nah would've been like 2 a day for three days or something.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

P.C.

Myers don't kill yourself tommorow.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Its a shame we were too late to stop that vile Daniel Bryan from attacking that helpless ring announcer. Thankfully we got him fired. Here's our new P.S.A.


That video is epic. :lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Can't sleep. Bored. Need some chat.

Sup TTT?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I need a new computer. Mac's are great computers but if you are smart enough to use a PC, you might as well save the extra 800 for the same CPU.

No guarantees on my impending death, I can't live in a world with the Celtics as champs again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bored, some I'm checking out some PWG stuff from this year.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

The names of their shows are always good. Kurt Russellmania was the last one I heard about.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I laughed at that AmDrag video. I really laughed at the guys sig with the AmDrag and Justin Roberts action figures and if you look closely at the warning sticker it says "Choking Hazard: people with ties".


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I just laugh at the general idiocracy of the whole fucking thing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Agreed Craig.

Man i've spent like $1500 bucks this week and its only Thursday.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Myers said:


> I need a new computer. Mac's are great computers but if you are smart enough to use a PC, you might as well save the extra 800 for the same CPU.
> 
> No guarantees on my impending death, I can't live in a world with the Celtics as champs again.


get a mac, best overpriced computer you will ever get. haven't regretted for a single second.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like giving Bill Gates more money.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i used to, but he can go fuck himself really painfully hard now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He can at least go get a decent fucking haircut.

Car is in the shop, up to spending $2500 now.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I Dont really post in this section or thread anymore, but hay what ever.

Recently discovered the show 30Rock on Comedy Central, and thought it was class, so went and brought the first 3 seasons on DVD at HMV for 40 Pounds and then brought the Who's greatest hit CD while was there to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one really posts in this thread all that much these days.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> No one really posts in this thread all that much these days.


Yeah i know, sup McQueen?

Truth: Watching World Cup atm, can wait for Mexico/France game later tonight, praying Mexico win, then Uruguay beat Mexico in final game, so i can win my bet, i'll get 150Pounds in return, woo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

no one really posts here (that matter) much these days.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> no one really posts here (that matter) much these days.


Lol, remember this place and section being very active a few years ago, now not so much.

You see the Premier League Fixture list yet? Some of the opening day fixtures look good, the December fixtures look really tough though.

Blackpool - Manchester United 
Manchester United - Arsenal 
Chelsea - Manchester United 
Manchester United - Sunderland 
Birmingham City - Manchester United 

Praying we dont suffer injurys to our defense again this December we did last year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's a right stinker if i'm being honest, Chelsea have their usual breeze of a start.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> it's a right stinker if i'm being honest, Chelsea have their usual breeze of a start.


I hate that the 35th game of the season for us is against Arsenal away then the 36th is at home to Chelsea, both which may be inbetween the Champions League Quater Final 2nd leg and a 1st leg Semi final game, i know SAF will be gunning for that after the Bayern QF lose this year, fixtures couldnt of been more annoying and tougher.

Praying that after SAF seen the fixture list and how last season went, we buy another forward and a CAM/LW (someone whose lefted foot imo), though that really depends on alot of other things, mainly how much money is available and SAF Value for money deal his got going on atm.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm just sitting around bored waiting for the mechanic to call me back so I can go pick up my car, then I get to go drive for 4 & 1/2 hours.

Yay.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

what's wrong with your car?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> He can at least go get a decent fucking haircut.
> 
> Car is in the shop, up to spending $2500 now.


spent about $250 now this week ;D


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Role Model said:


> get a mac, best overpriced computer you will ever get. haven't regretted for a single second.


Agreed, best technology decision I have ever made.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I fucking hate 30Rock. (Grrr)


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Did you just insult a show featuring JACK FUCKING DONAGHY and LIZ FUCKING LEMON?

AND FRANK? (I marked when he wore a Cactus Jack T-Shirt).


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

I can't wait to fuck up this interview today


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Headliner needs to get cracking on the name changes.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

He hates this place.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

stylesclash69 said:


> I can't wait to fuck up this interview today


That why you're shaving off the moustache?

BABY K.

I'm spending £100 on alcohol tommorow and have told myself I'm not touching any of it for 20 days.........

yeeeeeeeeeeaaaah.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Caesar WCWR said:


> He hates this place.


why???


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Because it's became a shithole filled with utterly crap posters over the past 2 years?


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

IE ^^^^


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Actually I would classify myself amongst the shit, from what I see this place was much better before me and other pieces of crap appeared.

Only good thing to happen to the forum post Mid-07 was Andy.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a moron. On the bright side, so's about 80 percent or so of the posters here. A black John Cena, get back on the short bus to heaven, dude?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

95%..


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I hate most of this place, I stick to mostly the sports section and TTT. Rants were ok for a while, I would say Evo pretending to michael cole in the WWE universe and the TNA A-listers were the highlights of the past year.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah Rants was good again until a few weeks back and it's just turned to shit because a lot of posters now think they're internet hardmen and in the upper teir of posters here...

Egotistical ....s.


52 hours until the PANDORICA OPENS! Oh wait Stylesclash isn't online anymore... fuck.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i used to post in here heaps. now its pretty much the sports + mafia sections that i post in.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Myers said:


> I hate most of this place, I stick to mostly the sports section and TTT. Rants were ok for a while, I would say Evo pretending to michael cole in the WWE universe and the TNA A-listers were the highlights of the past year.


That was definitely one of the best things I've ever done on the internet.

It got boring, though. I broke every fucking rule they laid down and they never did anything about it. Got one initial warning and that was it. In fact, my account over at WWE Universe is STILL intact. The original "Listen, Fuckhead." picture is still my avatar and the video itself was never taken down.

Remember when people were actually speculating whether or not Michael Cole would mention me on WWE television? That was funny.

Almost as funny, was the rumor that I'm actually Wade Barrett. Which as I understand it is still a going rumor.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Craig said:


> AND FRANK? (I marked when he *wore a Cactus Jack T-Shirt*).


My liking for that show goes up 5% now.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Craig said:


> 52 hours until the PANDORICA OPENS! Oh wait Stylesclash isn't online anymore... fuck.


The Doctor in the TARDIS doesn't know. doesn't know.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Killswitch if you're reading this thanks for banning lazer. (Y)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

1993.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Good thing the lakers won, I didn't want to kill myself.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

STUFF


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

STIFF


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

oh man STUFF


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tony, sign up for my mafia game.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

The long-awaited STUFF has arrived.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Has it really?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> That's why you're an enemy.
> 
> Left the school I was attending so I didn't even have to do them. :lmao They didn't even go towards the fucking end of year semester grades anyway so they're pointless. :hb
> 
> How's your dog?




:lmao Good stuff you lazy bastard.

She's gotten better. The tubes have gotten taken out of her (which was rather disgusting) and she's back outside. Now we just have to wait for the fur to grow back. :hmm:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

One exam to go and then 4 weeks of holidays


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3 exams to go. not really worried about 2 of them.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW Feech must be kind of upset that lazer you & Es were all banned from there.



BkB Hulk said:


> She's gotten better. The tubes have gotten taken out of her (which was rather disgusting) and she's back outside. Now we just have to wait for the fur to grow back. :hmm:


Tell her that Backlund wishes her pain onto you. It'll make her feel better.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth: I almost cried like a bitch during toy story 3, but I manned up and it was okay.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm glad you aren't dead Myers. Is Toy Story 3 really that sad?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's not that sad, just one part at the end was getting to me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> WCW Feech must be kind of upset that lazer you & Es were all banned from there.


nah 
..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW, Agent of SHIELD


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

dont tell anyone it's supposed to be a secret


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My bad. I'll keep quiet about it then.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW said:


> nah
> ..


Bit surprising really.

Snakes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

feech la manna doesnt show emotion that would mean he shows weakness


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

He's showed anger quite a few times.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

thats a matter of opinion


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I read him write "this post made me so fuckin angry" .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

yeah he's really good at deception


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Intelligent bastard!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't believe him.

PS if he's that good at deception then he must love hhh and think Shawn Michaels is the greatest of all time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

that logic is lacking yeah1993


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Not really. He could be deceiving everyone that he hates them & Davey Richards & Edge & Petey Williams etc. when in fact he could watch them all he wants without anybody knowing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i disagree


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Do tell.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Truth: Pissed off my Wii Wi-fi thingy doesn't seem to work. Prick.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

cant play any wii games online anyway owned


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Smash Bros/Mario Kart?

Anyway i wanted it for Virtual console anyway (SUPER METROID!!!!!). And I got it working. All I need now is a Nintendo Point card thingy. :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

just pirate super metroid

my smash bros online experiences have not been good ones


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Davey Richards' impending retirement makes me sad.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Backlund approves of Davey pissing off.

edit- had the emulator but it's a fuckin' pain so w/e.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Truth- Never mess with midgets.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'm Bored.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: I'm contemplating slipping the 3 year old little brother something to make him go to sleep. I mean jesus, it's 2 in the morning here. I WANT MY (lack of) BEAUTY SLEEP!


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

IM SORRY MY LOVE


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

SILENCE WILL FALL.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

would suck if you accidentally killed him


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

you can't spell manslaughter without _laughter_


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> would suck if you accidentally killed him


On one hand it would mean killing someone I love, a defenceless child and going to jail for the rest of my days.

On the other hand it would give me 7 hours of peaceful sleep.

It's a tough choice.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Would be a good 7 hours.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Great 7 hours...

Let's weigh it up: 7 hours of sleep and 25 years being Bubba's bitch in the prison showers vs maybe 4 hours sleep if I'm lucky.

hmmmm it's a conundrum.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> you can't spell manslaughter without _laughter_


Legit LOL.

Craig how bad could a scottish prison be?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Legit LOL.
> 
> Craig how bad could a scottish prison be?


Most likely better than being out on the Scottish streets to be honest.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

At least in Jail you have a 50-50 chance of seeing andy every weekend.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

If by "something to put him to sleep" you mean Xanax, don't do it.

Didn't work out for little Daniel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hayyy


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I had a xanax addiction once. I overdosed and died for 6 minutes and had to go re-hab.

Now I'm off to write a 10,000 word play-by-play of a match.


Eric, shockingly last night (As in Friday) I commited more criminal acts than Andy! We were both out, he was just at a nightclub... I on the other hand broke into a university and (for some reason) stole a coca-cola vending machine. I (along with 7 friends) was then chased along the rooftops of Stirling University by security.

'twas excitingly illegal!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Craig said:


> I had a xanax addiction once. I overdosed and died for 6 minutes and had to go re-hab.
> 
> Now I'm off to write a 10,000 word play-by-play of a match.


I still don't miss 101.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats awesome Craig.

I'm seriously at kill myself levels of boredom tonight. Its awful.


----------



## CheckTheCementary (Jun 20, 2010)

I can offer some fun.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

...the hell?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Evo you don;t know him?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Boobies.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig after the Xanax incident last night did you leave the dogs in the inclosed area next to the pool.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ I don't get it :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Craig said:


> Boobies.


( @ )( @ )


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Man those are some messed up nipples Sabrina, how are you by the way my dear?

Yeah Eric, left them next to the pool, made sure to text my friend Chavo to let him know.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Craig, dear, I am rolling. How the hell are you?

*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I am motherfucking great, I finished high school 2 weeks back and due to not having a job I'm gonna sit and be an unemployed loser until September.

GOOD TIMES!

(Sorry I took so long to respond... I was busy discussing vagina juices with a female friend on Facebook.)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

was it Taylor


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Noooo sadly Taylor's busy in Magaluf at the moment.

'twas with another girl, and it's most likely the only time I'll use the phrase "Oooh I wanna use a training bra as a wank rag".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

whose training bra though.

Taylor's?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Role Model said:


> whose training bra though.
> 
> Taylor's?


Nooooooooooo... mainly 'cause I'm fairly sure her boyfriend does that already.

I was meaning a fresh one out of Debenhams. We discovered that our male friend who got a job there 3 weeks back for "some reason" has 3 training bras in his man bag.... yeah.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

... the hell?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yup......


We're trying to work out the mystery without directly cofronting him (at least until next Monday when we'll be seeing him and he'll be drunk beyond all chance of remembering talking to us) :lmao.

It still doesn't beat the strange boy at my (now old) high school a year below me who boasted about wanting to .... his sister (A former Ms Scotland (Which was true)) and masturbating in a shop to a magazine cover (The best line of that story being "AND I DID IT IN 4 TUGS!")


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A "training bra as a wank rag"? 

That might be the funniest thing I've heard all week.*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

You don't listen to enough dirty Scottish Teenagers then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt Sabrina is subjected to many dirty scottish teenagers


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Poor soul.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Oddly enough I am more intrigued in going to Scotland, is everybody that messed up?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Pretty much.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Scottish ******** are a blast. I've only ever met one in my life though. He held my hair while I threw up.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lucky bastard, that's always the best job.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

...the hell?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It takes a cool motherfucker to hold a girls hair while she's blowing.............. chunks.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

that's me alright.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

My GF would hold mine when it was long, and she would hold my hair back too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Myers said:


> My GF would hold mine when it was long, and she would hold my hair back too.


*You're black right? I absolutely love long hair on black guys. Fucking rules.



And, Ben, you can hold my hair any time. 




total shoot.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'll keep that in mind if i'm ever in your part of the world, i wouldn't rule that out. i'm looking to do something random this year.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *You're black right? I absolutely love long hair on black guys. Fucking rules.
> *


Nope sorry to disappoint, just a white boy from long beach. I get it alot since I have a black (Brazilian) man in my avy. I grow my hair out every two years and then donate it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Myers said:


> Nope sorry to disappoint, just a white boy from long beach. I get it alot since I have a black (Brazilian) man in my avy. I grow my hair out every two years and then donate it.


*lol not a disappointment at all.  But for some reason I had always thought you were black. *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol not a disappointment at all.  But for some reason I had always thought you were black. *


Gee thanks  

Someone did give a neg rep once and called me an "uptight black" if that counts.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: My new computer is up and running. The times of having to go on WF with my PS3 are gone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ric Flair Tennessee lottery commercial






*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ric needs the money


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers you'll always be an uptight black to me. I used to have really long hair myself.

Conan the Destroyer is on, fucking right.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> was it Taylor





Role Model said:


> whose training bra though.
> 
> Taylor's?


back off my woman son.


sup McQueeny?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

got a kick out of the Daniel Bryan chants on tonight's PPV


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

want to sign up for my mafia game Ownage?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Treuth- just got home. I see that Rey and Sheamus are new champs.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Loving the reaction some people are having with Rey winning the title.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup Nick, watching the WEC show.

Isn't Rey injured?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

When isn't Rey injured?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know if I can process a complete reaction to Rey winning the title. Half of my brain is thinking I should be whipping glass at the wall, but then the other half is remembering that the previous champion was Jack Swagger. I think I'm gonna have to be conflicted.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

was the ppv worth downloading?

I am watching the WEC show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go play some Hockey and drink maple syrup Canuck...

Wow really shocked at the Varner/Shalrous decision.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Wow really shocked at the Varner/Shalrous decision.


Same here

Now I'm watching true blood.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Loving the reaction some people are having with Rey winning the title.


YOU FUCKING SPOILED IT FOR ME DROCK


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck and i'm at my moms and she doesn't have HBO. Thats ok I need to catch what I missed on the WEC show anyways.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> YOU FUCKING SPOILED IT FOR ME DROCK


my bad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah fuck you DROCK!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

FUCK.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've got my daily threat in on Derek so I feel better about my life now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Go play some Hockey and drink maple syrup Canuck...
> 
> Wow really shocked at the Varner/Shalrous decision.


I'd rather take a bullet to the head than be caught playing that shitty activity.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

calm down pyro


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How have you not been executed for treason?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm upset about Swagger losing, but I'm not really upset about Rey winning.

For all he's given to the business, he deserves another reign (and a much better booked one, at that). Plus, it wouldn't be hard to book the belt right onto Swagger.

Freaking pumped about Sheamus winning though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> How have you not been executed for treason?


I'm an immortal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've only seen The White One wrestle once but concidering it was against HHH and I didn't feel like gouging my eyes out afterwords I guess I was impressed.

Wayne Gretsky is the only immortal Canadian ever.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Punk needs to be the next champion.



Sticksy said:


> want to sign up for my mafia game Ownage?


idk maybe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk should be their next champion, but I'm guessing that Rey is holding it for the MITB winner.

And because Miz and Kofi are holding midcard titles, I guess they're gonna give it to that worthless twat who's smacking Teddy Long around. And Rey is the most over babyface on SmackDown!, and he can't get over.....it's all starting to make sense. ~__~


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> And because Miz and Kofi are holding midcard titles, I guess they're gonna give it to that worthless twat who's smacking Teddy Long around. And Rey is the most over babyface on SmackDown!, and he can't get over.....it's all starting to make sense. ~__~


McIntyre has been over in recent weeks though. And he's been stepping up his game.

I'm not saying that's enough reason to give him MITB, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> McIntyre has been over in recent weeks though. And he's been stepping up his game.
> 
> I'm not saying that's enough reason to give him MITB, don't get me wrong.


Yeah, he's starting to get over, partially, but look what it's taken. He's had to use Matt Hardy, one of the most over guys on SmackDown!, Kofi Kingston, another of the most over guys on SmackDown!, Vince McMahon's authority to do anything he wants, and Teddy Long, the GM. And even then, he's not THAT over. From what I can tell, he's only as over as somebody who's been put in that situation would HAVE to be by default, due to the interest in Matt, Kofi, Vince and to a smaller extent Teddy.

It's hilarious how apathetic the crowd is to Mcintyre, they're just totally rejecting him. I haven't seen anything this sad since the days of Johnny Nitro.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sad that a guy has to bully a retired ref at the order of Vince Freakin' McMahon to get heat.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

From what i've seen he sucks. Probably just getting pushed cause Vince thinks he is good looking. Not unlike Morrison IMO.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, they're really dragging McIntyre through the scrap heap. After attempting to hand everything to him, it looks like they're actually making him work from the ground up. Below ground, if you ask me.

If he continues to step up his game, keeps earning his way from the bottom up, and justifies his spot on the roster, he'll earn my respect. I'll be the first to say it.

For me, the "Golden Boy" stigma has already left. It's pretty clear that he's not. So at this point I really don't have anything against him.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Meltzer said he got good heat on the PPV.

I don't think much of him but he's not terrible or anything. Shouldn't be world champion anytime soon though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I was a fan of his initially because he's done some really good work in the indies.

His performance with WWE up until recently was intensely disappointing, though. That and the whole "Golden Boy" report that was going around. It really turned me sour on him, but deep down I kinda waited for that potential of his to come out. Sure enough, he's starting to step up his game and to be honest, it's becoming pretty obvious who the actual "Golden Boy" is. After all, he just won his 2nd WWE Title tonight.

That whole "Vince loves him" thing, I don't hold against him anymore. Because if Vince DID love him, McIntyre would've had much greater success by now, regardless of performance. So for me, that stigma is gone.

If I start to see the McIntyre I've seen in the indies, and he works his way up, I'll honestly have no problem with him. But he needs to prove it to me first.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Alex Riley looks like he could be the real deal.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Will be, pretty much guaranteed.

What's surprising me though is Joe Hennig. The guy was always only known for his wrestling in FCW and had a poor character and even worse mic skills. Then he gets on NXT and shows more character than he ever has, and so far is right up there with Riley as far as mic ability is concerned. Absolutely unbelievable. He's gonna be just fine in WWE, I can tell already.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

would you say this season has a stronger cast than the first one?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a bit behind, but was the AmDrag release for real or do we still not know?

Alex Riley, Hennig and Titus are all set to be stars imo.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ownage™;8539634 said:


> would you say this season has a stronger cast than the first one?


That's tough to answer.

I'd say in-ring, season one had a much better cast overall. But maybe in this season, the characters themselves are more dynamic. The mic work is split up different ways, too.

If you put them in an 8-on-8 match, I'd take Season 1.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm a bit behind, but was the AmDrag release for real or do we still not know?


seems legit. would be one hell of a work if it is one.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> That's tough to answer.
> 
> I'd say in-ring, season one had a much better cast overall. But maybe in this season, the characters themselves are more dynamic. The mic work is split up different ways, too.
> 
> If you put them in an 8-on-8 match, I'd take Season 1.


Who's good in the ring from the season one cast? I didn't watch much of it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ownage™;8539658 said:


> seems legit. would be one hell of a work if it is one.


:lmao if the same thing happens to Ki at the end of season two.

edit - guy in my sig is from season one and owns at everything.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

once he doesn't choke someone he should be fine


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

After some additional thought...

The best mic worker out of the two seasons is Michael Tarver by far.

The best in-ring worker, Danielson obviously.

That and I'd take NXT1's top four workers (Danielson, Tarver, Barrett, Young) over NXT2's (Riley, Hennig, Watson, Kaval).

So NXT1 definitely gets my vote.


Ownage™ said:


> Who's good in the ring from the season one cast? I didn't watch much of it.


All of them except for Otunga.

In order would go something like this:

1. Danielson
2. Young
3. Barrett
4. Tarver
5. Slater
6. Gabriel
7. Sheffield.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kaval won't get fired. After the Bryan release, I'm SURE the WWE went through everything in their rulebook to prevent a situation like this from happening again. He'll probably get the same type of push, though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm pissed they fired him for that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I quite like the cast of season two. The first one didn't feel like it had any character in it. In this you've now got Watson, Riley, Titus, Hennig (who still looks bland as all fuck yet somehow has charisma. Guess it runs in the family when on-screen) and Cannon (who has the look of a star). Husky could be okay, I guess, and Kaval, while odd in WWE, looks like he'll go fine. The only guy who doesn't have any good personality and should be shot is Eli. Not to mention, getting to see Ryder and Cody on-screen every week OWNS.

Pyro, your avy is jizz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think it's funny how choking somebody with an object as light as a tie is worse than dragging a 52 year old stroke victim into a car and battering him in it repeatedly.

It's a ridiculous release. I don't think he should've been fired at all, but it won't affect me. Riley and Barrett are the only rookies I pay attention to.



> Pyro, your avy is jizz.


I'm hoping you mean that in a good way. :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Didn't realize Young could go. Otunga is indeed awful.

Tarver did a weird looking punch on Cena at F4W. Maybe it was cool and not weird, couldn't really tell on my stream.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if this Danielson thing is indeed a work i might actually start watching the wwe for the first time in ages.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I think it's funny how choking somebody with an object as light as a tie is worse than dragging a 52 year old stroke victim into a car and battering him in it repeatedly.
> 
> It's a ridiculous release. I don't think he should've been fired at all, but it won't affect me. Riley and Barrett are the only rookies I pay attention to.


yeah it's pretty shocking. makes me wonder if there isn't more to it/gives me slight hope it's the biggest work of all time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The problem is there's no way to concretely prove it's a work because the word is they're just gonna hire him back anyway, so half the forum is gonna say he got re-hired and the other half is gonna say they just dragged the work out and made everybody dying to see him again. It'll never end.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm hoping you mean that in a good way. :side:


Definitely a good way.



Ownage™ said:


> Didn't realize Young could go. Otunga is indeed awful.
> 
> Tarver did a weird looking punch on Cena at F4W. Maybe it was cool and not weird, couldn't really tell on my stream.


Everything Tarver does is cool, so it was probably cool.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The problem is there's no way to concretely prove it's a work because the word is they're just gonna hire him back anyway, so half the forum is gonna say he got re-hired and the other half is gonna say they just dragged the work out and made everybody dying to see him again. It'll never end.


I've heard that but if they're just going to rehire him then why fire him in the first place?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Probably to make a point. WWE likes to do that, even if pointless sometimes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I've heard that but if they're just going to rehire him then why fire him in the first place?


What I've heard was, the complaint came from Linda McMahon's senate campaign committee and Vince's hands were tied, and they're gonna bring him back after the election is over.

I don't know. I have my doubts he's gonna be back at all, but that's my standard response anytime anyone is released. I would come back if they offered me my job back, but I'm wondering if he might think he's above being treated like such an invaluable bitch.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Because apparently he needed to be a scapegoat.

Also, Young can definitely go. I didn't know it either before his NXT performances. But something about NXT inspired him and he blew the fuck up in every single category. I'm only ranking him 2nd because Danielson is so goddamn good.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

fuck Linda McMahon if that's the case.

Location: te*CUMS*eh on*TA*r*I*o ca*N*ada


----------



## ŋeƀuła™ (Jun 19, 2010)

Linda McMahon's a fucker. WWE's really messed up this time.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hm.......... only 1 post and you're already in TTT?....


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

shut up craig


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Federer is in trouble already. Where the fuck did this Falla bbloke come from?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

yes nick


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

^Favorite sig


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

V Favorite sig.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I might actually watch RAW tonight because nothing else is on.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth: I am beginning to enjoy WWE again. I'm sure they will do something retarded soon and I'll turn it off again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was enjoying all the Danielson stuff from his assaulting cole to the NXT attacks. Funny but Danielson and Punk the two guys I checked out the indies for are presently the two only things in the E that truely interest me at the moment. Must be the indy mark in me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I was enjoying all the Danielson stuff from his assaulting cole to the NXT attacks. Funny but *Danielson* and Punk the two guys I checked out the indies for are *presently* the two only things in the E that truely *interest me at the moment.* Must be the indy mark in me.


ummm....


Not sure if you heard....


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Like someone mentioned before, I don't get how danielson would be "let go" for the tie incident but you can get away with hitting people with sledgehammers,chairs,tables,ladders,fire extinguishers, etc. Not to mention putting people in caskets, "bury people alive", giving birth to a hand, and dressing up in a red mask to assimilate necrophilia.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Half of the stuff you mentioned happened pre-PG, but yes, he was apparently let go for something that pales in comparison to past and current acts of violence.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

At the ROH PPV a couple of days ago. 











(it's a tie)


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Brotherhood Order of Backlund-Approved BadAsses doesn't approve of ROH.... or BkB Hulk


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Broken Star also.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

oh yeah I tend to forget about broken star.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm well aware of the situation Derek you peice of shit! I mean I love you.

I was illustrating how much WWE *DOESN'T* interest me at the moment.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey you remember that time during the post Benoit era where JBL and Chris Jericho had a whole feud that was essentially based around them hanging each other by the neck?











NEITHER DO I!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kane got mad over a cup coffee. That was SUPERIOR.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

is that a SONIC SCREWDRIVER in that picture craig


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

NO SADLY.

I can't wait for Saturday when THE DALEKS (inevitably) turn on THE ALLIANCE and start EXTERMINATING some bitches!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I think Michael Cole should grow a full beard to solidify his heel turn a la Tony Schiavone.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's times like these I wish Mongo was still commentating wrestling botching around.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

EvoLution™;8545092 said:


> I think Michael Cole should grow a full beard to solidify his heel turn a la Tony Schiavone.


So he should also put on like 30 pounds too?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He should stop being such a ...got at least.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I will say with complete conviction that I think it would be awesome to see Michael Cole kick someone's ass on WWE television. Especially if this person were defenseless.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd laugh. I was always hoping he'd slap the Rock back in the day.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

activison are nazi.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't know Jericho hosts a game show on ABC.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like a stupid show to me.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Most of ABC shows are stupid now.

Good that I don't have much time to watch a lot of TV anyway.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Too busy hanging out at Paddy's?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Truth: I just seen a shooting star. Does this mean I could really make a wish right nowwwww?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG Where!

I could use a wish right now lol.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Detroit, son.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Detroit needs more wishes than I ever will haha.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL true that. Thankfully, I'm in the suburbs.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

you could wish that detroit will win a few more football games


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Why would I waste my wish on that? Fuck the Lions.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think in a year or two the Lions are going to be a decent team.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Meh, I'm indifferent on the guys. A former Lion is my next door neighbor, Paris Lenon.

He's with the Cardinals now, and his Puerto Rican wife is SUCH a milf.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When the hubby is away the wife will play Papi.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

If I said I haven't thought about it I'd be lying. Get this, the dude is moving away and his wife gave my other neighbor (my friend) like 30 pairs of brand new Nikes. 

All kinds of brand new Air Force Ones and Jordans worth thousands. She told him just because the dude gets the shit for free and he doesn't feel like moving it with him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats awesome. Try and get something for them too.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I think they're gone. I'm not even sure.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ahh, that sucks.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Truth: I love chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ That's some truth we could get behind

Truth: Started watching season 3 of breaking bad and now I can't go to sleep.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Myers said:


> ^ That's some truth we could get behind
> 
> Truth: Started watching season 3 of breaking bad and now I can't go to sleep.


Oh yeah, BB will do that to ya.

I've been watching Weeds since they have every episode of every season on on-demand and WOW. This show is awesome, I've been missing out.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Hey guys sup?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hello


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Sup Sticksy?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much. been awhile since i've seen you around. how've you been?


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Yeah It's been ages since I've posted in TTT. I'm going ok thanks just finished Uni for the summer.

I'm nervously waiting for the England game this afternoon we need to win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck england. they can meet France at the airport for all i care. Ghana to beat Germany and us to beat Serbia is what i'm praying for. or germany to thrash ghana and us to thrash serbia


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

lol I thought you'd want Ghana to beat Germany after the beating they gave you 

I get this feeling England is going to leave it late in the game TBH.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hopefully the U.S. and England will win today.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

they will


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing USA go through, I just hope we don't fuck this up.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

kind of blows, I have to work so I'll miss both of the games.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Do what my dad has done, pull a sickie


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

To be honest I kinda want to see Slovenia and Algeria win. Just for the lulz.

Really though, I think that those expecting a USA victory may be in for a rude awakening. If they do win, fine. But I'm just saying I won't be surprised if they lose.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> fuck england. they can meet France at the airport for all i care. Ghana to beat Germany and us to beat Serbia is what i'm praying for. or germany to thrash ghana and us to thrash serbia


Well if Germany beat Ghana 3-0, which I think is plausible, we would only need to win 2-0. Not sure how we'll manufacture two goals without a real focal point up front, but w/e.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tim Cahill. He can get us the 2 goals we need.

I hope USA wins, and Slovenia tie England, so both Solvenia and USA go to the round of 16 and England piss off back home to whinge about missing out on yet another major tournament.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone watching 7,9 or 10? Rudd is calling a vote for party leader tomorrow at 9 and from what I understand he has lost the support of the labor right and Gillard is expected to become prime minister. Shocking news.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

They have the votes to get him out, yet he still called for a vote.

Putting my Kevin 07 shirt on eBay


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

He called for a vote to go out democratically, he called it immediately to avoid a prolonged period of drama. I think that was wise rather than just stepping down or defending his leadership. Although Rudd was clearly shaken in his press conference, he delivered well I thought.

Sucks for Rudd. He did a better job than people will ever give him credit. Too many politically unpopular decisions after the insulation debacle.

Gillard needs to go on damage control. Differentiate herself from Rudd. She would undoubtedly win an election fought over education or health, but Labor needs to get out of jail over the mining issue.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

first female prime minister is a ranga. terrible.

Ben, don't pretend you like or know football :side:


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, I thought he handled himself well at the Press Conference also. 

According to a guy with Labour sources, Gillard was 100% not planning to challenge; ropable that Rudd thought she was, and even more livid when she was forced into this position.

'Spill' is being driven *completely* by Backbenchers, who've found allies in the AWU (although I wonder if the AWU isn't using them), and think they need to roll him so they don't lose their seats.

Faulkner and Albanese apparently working their arses off to try and stop it coming to be a ballot - didn't work.

Left and hard left are 100% behind Rudd, and will not knife him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> first female prime minister is a ranga. terrible.
> 
> Ben, don't pretend you like or know football :side:


Disgraceful.

I'm not pretending. I don't like soccer, nor do I know a whole lot about it, but I do know that England fans will undoubtedly whinge like they always do when they lose at a major tournament.

-------------

I think/hope Rudd will just hold on. First female PM should be elected by the people, not her party. Call the election early, say, August or something, and get it Abbott and the liberals back in to patch up what Labor fucked again in this country


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Aussie politics being discussed in TTT.... how I've missed you.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

^ This is our equivalent of Obama stepping down. Srs business (relatively)

I doubt Gillard was considering a challenge, until the right wing of the part lost confidence in Rudd and there was a backbench revolt. I would say the support is firmly behind Gillard and this isn't a challenge and merely a formality.

If Rudd retains (which he won't) Labor are done. Gillard is already as popular as Rudd and this would only serve to give her a boost and Rudd will continue to slide. He needed more of the like of his speech tonight months ago to re-affirm his position.

Gillard needs to give a new face to the mining tax.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Is this like the equivalent for Jimmy of what the Bat signal is for Batman?


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

If I mix cough syrup with juice or something, will it not work as well?


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Sup guys?

Yup, the whole of England will riot if we lose today.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

why would you mix juice and cough syrup? and no, it shouldn't affect it.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

The syrup on it's own is too hard to drink, tastes awful.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah Cough Syrup'll still work fine mixed.

I hope England get fucking pumped tonight. For the banter.

I'm not complaining Brownie, I like being able to see what's going on elsewhere, especially seeing as how our current government is just dull as fuck.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Worked, could still taste it though. Gross


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm so pissed right now, K-Rudd was a damn good PM


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

K-Rudd was fucking terrible. douchebag didn't give me money when he gave it to a lot of other people.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

^either

what happened to jim

craig, tell that emma angelini girl on your facebook i have my eye on her


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

He got us through the financial crisis better than any other country basically, he's done a much better job than Gillard will do


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no idea. just stopped posting on the other place. quite possibly moved in with his GF, idk.

Craig, tell Taylor to get her tits out for me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

stylesclash69 said:


> craig, tell that emma angelini girl on your facebook i have my eye on her


Seeing as how she's one of my 3 best friends... um....naw.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

i'm a nice guy


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well then that's a bad match because she's a vulgar foul mouthed girl


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

don't duck me Craig. tell taylor to get her tits out for me. and take a photo. or video. either way.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

so our personalties are so incorrectly matched that we could actually be right for eachother?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well yeah but at the same time there's the issue of her being insanely happy with her current boyfriend...

Nick, Nick... no, sorry... just no. Especially since I found out she has a photo of me I don't want to get published at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tit for t(h)at. come on craig. :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll there is a music festival we're going to in 15 days... I'll see what I can do :side:

Not really but.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

craig it cant be anyworse than the ones you currently have on your facebook

especially the one that looks like you're penetrating another male


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't you dare insult the brilliance of SUPRISE ANAL FUN TIME BEATON ever again.

And yes it is worse.... as in "nude photo" worse.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

and why does she have it? and more importantly, does she jill off to it? :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

She has it because there was one time a big group of us were camping last year, I needed to get into a tent because mines had burnt down (long story). Taylor and her friends said I could get in theirs on the condition I flashed another girl. Of course one of them snuck to where I was gonna be and the minute I whapped it out FLASH.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Craig said:


> She has it because there was one time a big group of us were camping last year, I needed to get into a tent because mines had burnt down (long story). Taylor and her friends said I could get in theirs on the condition I flashed another girl. Of course one of them snuck to where I was gonna be and the minute I whapped it out FLASH.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

personally that wouldn't stop me from getting a pic of taylor but i'm more secure i suppose 8*D


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hm... more secure or more perverted...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i plead the 5th.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was I was a 17 year old scottish kid cause i'd go to jail for that.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

You should be Scottish Eric.

You really should be.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would spend all my time drunk with you and El DAndy 3000


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

You really should, I've became a damn near full time alcoholic since turning 18.. (moreso):lmao

And now I'm off to a friend's house with 30 cans of Cider and a half bottle of vodka.

A WASTED TIME IS A COMIN'


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HOORAY FOR ALCOHOL!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I just ordered the Fushigi Magic Gravity Ball!

https://www.fushigiball.com

*Truth:* Speaking of addictions, I just ordered a Mecke reagent to test E pills since I gave my old reagents away. Gonna need it for the music festival in about 2 weeks and all those busters selling fake shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Doddsy said:


> I'm so pissed right now, K-Rudd was a damn good PM


loooooooooooooooooooooool

Rudd may be semi-intelligent, and I would be fine with him being part of Labour, as long as he isn't PM, but he simply isn't good enough to be a leader. The guy has no qualities that endear him to the public. He's an arrogant cock, and you can see that every time he opens his mouth. No matter how intelligent he may or may not be, you have to be a good public speaker to lead a party, and Rudd isn't. He's best off as a lesser part of a party where some of his idiocy can be shot down and where we don't have to see him open his fucking mouth.

Fuck Luke Wilshire. If he had scored that one on one against Ghana we'd be in the fucking round of 16. sigh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

TTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Ass for me, buddy.

ENUNCIATE WITH ME - AAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, FOR ALL MY SOUTHERN BROTHERS.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I love that screaming guy. He injects so much emotion. Makes me cry, TBH.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i liked tekken in 1998


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Tekken 3 was the last great one, for me. I just like King is all. Him and El Blaze are pointing at my Youtube tab.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

5 was pretty good


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

It was, but not great. Tekken 6 was a huge disappointment, though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH guy was better than any of the current commentators out there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> It was, but not great. Tekken 6 was a huge disappointment, though.


i havent played it cant be worse than 4 though

tag tournament was a great one as well


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> The AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH guy was better than any of the current commentators out there.


Truth indeed.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Agreed. I could listen to the ganso bomb one all day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I actually prefer "COUNT TO THREEEEEEEEEE!!!!! COUNT TO THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Tekken Tag Tournament, to this day, is the shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i remember waiting in line at the arcade to play it in 1999


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Game owns, I still have it.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Marc Summers is the greatest game show host ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Was he the one that killed himself?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Marc Summers has OCD. Pretty amazing since he was always covered in that green slime.

Truth : I'll fucking own anyone on WF at tekken tag.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I will beat you to death with a robot and a Panda Myers.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Sup guys?

Tekken Tag was greatness, I lost mine though


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You'll be no match for my rastafarian and little dinosaur.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Eddy and Roger? You cheap son of a bitch. Actually I really liked that HWhoRang? guy.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh wait, I think Gon was only in tekken 3. So yeah Eddie and Jin would be my team.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

I forgot about that little dinosaur, when was he last in the game?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Byre I thought you were dead.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nah, I FAKED it. But really I just kinda lost a rhythm of coming to this place and I got busy and then here I am tonight.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

DriveByLeo said:


> I forgot about that little dinosaur, when was he last in the game?


I believe he was only in tekken 3. I always thought it was weird that yoshimitsu was in both the tekken and soul caliber games.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And that old guy too. Wasn't Roger the Kangaroo?

Can't blame you Brye.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I was always a fan of Mokujin and Hwoarang from the Tekken series. Haven't played any in ages though.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> And that old guy too. Wasn't Roger the Kangaroo?


he was also alex the dinosaur if you pressed start to pick him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm tired. Peace out bitches.

Ahh Alex was the Dino I was thinking of/


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I just checked Gon was only in Tekken 3, I loved playing as him lol.

I hated playing against Yoshimitsu whenever my friend played as him, all he would do was teleport.

I bet you're happy USA finished top of the table last night Myers.

EDIT: Laters McQueen


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah I was glad to see both England and the US advance. I don't know much about the world cup, is ghana a good team?


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

I wanted us to finish top of the table :side: Ghana aren't great, but I don't think they should be taken lightly, I think USA are favs to beat them and move on anyway.

We've got Germany  This game isn't going to be fun to watch for me anyway, it's going to be a tough game IMO.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth-my computer chair just broke.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

DriveByLeo said:


> We've got Germany  This game isn't going to be fun to watch for me anyway, it's going to be a tough game IMO.


Don't you guys hate each other too?

Truth - Mexicans make the best food.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Yup, it's always been a grudge match, we NEED to beat them lol

Truth - Thinking about playing mafia but don't completely understand it :S


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

it's not too hard, even though i rarely do it.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

I understand some parts but just don't get how people feel others are mafia when they don't really have any proof and go ahead and lynch them anyway :S 

Or is it because they're mafia themselves that they keep pushing for somebody else to get lynch and "target" that person?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sometimes you geuss, other times there may be hints.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Oh ok, were do the hints come from? The kill write ups?

Sorry to sound like the noob that I truly am lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

sometimes you just know, or you may think there's something fishy about them. no direct hints.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Oh ok thanks 

I might give it a go soon enough then, hopefully I won't be really crappy lol


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

DriveByLeo said:


> Oh ok, were do the hints come from? The kill write ups?
> 
> Sorry to sound like the noob that I truly am lol


Sometimes you can tell by how they're posting. If someone goes "I think ____ is mafia.." & ____ goes :"WHAT THE FUCK YOU .... GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU'RE MAFIA NOT ME .... YOU FUCKING FUCKING ....BAG", they're being way too over protective & likely are mafia. Reading through a game or two will help you understand it better. 

Also, if someone's defending the guy who was over protective, then they're probably mafia too, since the mafia know who each other are.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Best way to learn is to play a game really. I remember telling a guy in his first game to PM me his role so we could work out a strategy and he actually did.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I've been reading through some of the old mafia games and I am starting to understand it a lot better than I did last year, I think I might give it a go when the next one gets started, thanks guys


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Sometimes you can tell by how they're posting. If someone goes "I think ____ is mafia.." & ____ goes :"WHAT THE FUCK YOU .... GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU'RE MAFIA NOT ME .... YOU FUCKING FUCKING ....BAG", they're being way too over protective & likely are mafia. Reading through a game or two will help you understand it better.
> 
> Also, if someone's defending the guy who was over protective, then they're probably mafia too, since the mafia know who each other are.


You're scum irl.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Your jealousy of my Backlund approve...yness is understandable. Still hate you though.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Approveyness is gonna have to enter my vocabulary.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Truth: Super Metroid & Kirby's Fun Pak are AWESOME.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Your jealousy of my Backlund approve...yness is understandable. Still hate you though.


Your jealously at me not coming from South Australia is understandable. You know you love me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Victorians and South Australian's bickering...and it isn't even over a game of ...ball or wogball.

Relocate to a proper state asap


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Agreed w/ben


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Victorians and South Australian's bickering...and it isn't even over a game of ...ball or wogball.
> 
> Relocate to a proper state asap


I'd be appointed premier if I stepped foot in New South Wales.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The premier must be Backlund approved though...


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Indeed, and BkB is not approved, so his efforts are null and void.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need to move about 35 miles from where I live to PRINCETON MINNESOTA, CITY OF CHAMPIONS!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why is it the City of Champions?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

God (if you believe in that sort of stuff) Approved it to be the Birthplace of a one Robert Backlund.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

oh, ok.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I believe, if only because God created Eve for Adam because Backlund was just too good for her.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I watched a Backlund match last night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Backlund would have locked the Crossface Chickenwing on Eve to prevent her from ever eating the apple.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

BOOBABA


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BOOBABA4LYFE


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

http://tubedubber.com/#LUPM_d72zoI:UEwxKsTpx7g:100:50:5:0:true


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Just to think, Backlund could've prevented the world from being a sinful place.

IF ONLY.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

In his own way, he already did.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Backlund doesn't breathe, he holds the air hostage.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Backlund: The New & Improved Chuck Norris.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I think Will Smith's kid is gonna challenge Chuck Norris for manliest man quite a few years from now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Could Bob Backlund apply a Crossface Chicken Wing so tightly that not even he could escape it?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Fucking 6 hours on line today for this damn phone. 

Well worth it


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

STUFF you better use that phone to whisper sweet nothings into my ear at night.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - whenever I see one of those polls to rate Impact, I always give it a 1.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Your jealously at me not coming from South Australia is understandable. You know you love me.


this is incorrect.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Myers said:


> Truth - whenever I see one of those polls to rate Impact, I always give it a 1.


They sure love rating the TNA threads.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

For the sake of continuity, I rate King 10/10.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Steve is just purely the better figher. But King has the better discipline. Go hard.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bear Grylls vs. Bob Backlund. Book it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Bear Gryll could do an episode of Worst Case Scenario where he tries to escape the Crossface Chicken Wing.... but he would fail.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Backlund would make quick work of anyone.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah1993


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Backlund would make quick work of anyone.


Kevin Nash made quick work of Backlund.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Kevin Nash made quick work of Backlund.


Yeah, and after doing that Backlund told his friend Karma to go and snap Kevin's quad. So in the end Backlund won.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Backlund is the reason Scott Hall drinks


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Backlund had no choice to job, Vince would have fired him.



Poof said:


> i iz bkb hulc omg im so cool hahaha hey guiz wnaa tuch mah dick i lyk teh feel of man hands roflomgrofl


fuck you sack of shit


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nash made Backlund his bitch.



Year1993 said:


> NASH iz da bestest


Damn skippy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Who the hell is Poof?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hulky has yet to totally come out of the closet yet (has a man-crush on Jimmy Jacobs).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Having mancrush doesn't make you gay, well maybe if you want to have sex with said man crush.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

A poof. A fairy. A queer. A queen. ************. Uphill gardener. Fruit picking ********.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Buttbandit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Buttpirate.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

We'll call this "the page where you describe BkB Hulk". 

nut muncher


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Butt buddy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

"The Man"


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

someone who enjoys the company of men... and his penis.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cock gobbler


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

prick
arsehole
poof
*omgcensored*got
poof
moron
garbage eater
idiot
boobaba enemy
poof
lover of male genitles
dick
worshipper of shit wrestlers (nash)
poof

extra: poof


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sup Ben?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much Reid just killing time before my NRL team plays their game for the weekend. We are running 3rd and the opponents are running 1st so it's going to be a cracker of a game...hopefully.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's the first time i've ever heard cracker used in that sense.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey TKOK, who's in your sig?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Abbey Clancy.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

ARMBAR.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ARM DRAG


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ARM A. DILLO

What the hell are you two up to?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

ARM A FIRIN' MY LAZARRRR.

Not much though. Being a lazy ass, eating food, and drinking chocolate milk. Oh and watching the World Cup. You?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sup guys?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was watching thw world cup the other day and I heard that a guy nmaed 'Honda' scored for the Japanese team.

I was disappointed when I found out that it wasn't Tamon Honda.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Aloha muthafuckas


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aloha drunk giant!

Not much Evo, just watching Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

HO HO HO


How're you Eric my boy?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Truth: Upset that I have to change my sig now that Drogba is out of the World Cup.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I had a bit of a hangover this morning so good.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spain better win but not knock Chile out while they're at it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Derek said:


> I was watching thw world cup the other day and I heard that a guy nmaed 'Honda' scored for the Japanese team.
> 
> I was disappointed when I found out that it wasn't Tamon Honda.


He played with fighting spirit anyway.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> I was watching thw world cup the other day and I heard that a guy nmaed 'Honda' scored for the Japanese team.
> 
> I was disappointed when I found out that it wasn't Tamon Honda.


Tamon Honda is related to one of the biggest badasses in Japanese history.

This guy -










Tadakatsu Honda

Well, they have the same last name. :side: That alone makes him worthwhile.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I prefer E.Honda


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Him?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth - That's just nasty.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao at that kid


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

He wishes he could get women like E. Honda can. Such a shame.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

At least the kid knows what he's got. :lmao


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

And he's letting it all hang out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That kid has got giant nipples. Gross.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

@McQueen, you mean giant areolae?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

analgram :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm never going to live that down but thats ok since it was pretty funny.

And yes Nick but who cares.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Please respond to my new thread so I don't look like a dweeb. 


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/510392-5-quetions-would-you-tell-edition.html#post8559752
*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^
You do a good job of doing that on your own


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oi fannybaws, you say any'hin' again and a'll take a fucking chib tae yer kneecaps!

(@ Someone, fuck knows who)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig are you drunk already?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Nooo nooo nooo, just randomly bored and typing like a weegie gangster randomly.

Sadly (bar this Monday) drinking shall be on hold for the next 12 days until I go to T IN THE MOTHERFUCKING PARK


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I see KAWADA APPROVES


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> ^^^^
> You do a good job of doing that on your own


*Of course I do! That's why I need help not to do it. *


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone here ever seen that show iCarly? Unfortunately I have and have noticed that the main character looks like Jimmy Fallon with a wig. It's creepy but she does look exactly like him, that's the truth.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I try to stay away from anything that involves Jimmy Failin' to be funny.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL. He is hit or miss to me, but sometimes on his Late Night show he is painfully akward. They have stupid segments like "Lick It For Ten" where audience members have to lick an object for yeah you guessed it $10. He's pretty funny for the most part though imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I prefer the awkward comic stylings of Craig Ferguson.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Craig Ferguson is great, he's definetly the most under rated Late Night host. He's the good kind of akward where you know he's pretending, whereas Fallon just is. My favorite Late Night host is Dave Letterman though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I liked Conan because he was weird.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Conan is GOD! I can't wait for his show on TBS.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Craig Ferguson is FUCKING AMAZING, shame he's not shown over here so I have to download his show.


Tad bit of bias since I'm a Scot but still...

Also on what planet does Miranda Cosgrave look like Jimmy Fallon (...Why do I know iCarly's real name? *Googles it* Oh yeah! She was in School Of Rock!)


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^You don't see the resemblance? Well she looks a lot like him to me, they have the same facial structure and hair color. She looks like she could be his daughter.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Sup guys?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Jimmy Fallon is horrible tbh


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I just had a friend on Facebook say Home Alone 2 was shit.

I've never saw someone get so much abuse in the space of 5 minutes :lmao.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Watched Fatal Attraction last night. I'll probably watch it again next time it's on.  I love how they didn;t get her down with fist, knives, or death threats, but instead...a bathtub. reminds me of Craig's hammer/table/chair/TIE gif.

also watched "Did you hear about the Morgans". Never again.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fatal Attraction is quite brilliant I have to say, although anything featuring GLENN MOTHERFUCKING CLOSE is by default.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KAWADA APPROVED


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Clint Eastwood's Play Misty for me is pretty much the original Fatal Attraction. Nothing like watching young Lucille Bluth stalk Clint.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

did i see iCarly mentiond before? that show is rather awesome.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah I mentioned it, don't you think the main character looks like a female version of Jimmy Fallon? I'm starting to think I'm the only one who notices the resemblance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

kinda.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't say I spend a lot of time watching Nickjr so no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

its on Nickelodeon down here. My brother watches it and Drake & Josh before dinner every night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wouldn't know, I'm the youngest sibling in my family and no kids so don't need to deal with that stuff.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I remember watching Eureka's Castle,Doug,Ren & Stimpy, and Rugrats on Nickelodeon.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^I watched those shows too I also watched Rocko's Modern life. But my favorite one was Doug, my favorite character was Roger Klotz.I used to think he was so cool, now not so much, though his leather jacket was kinda bad ass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Me too. I remember when Nicktoons only had 5 original shows.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah the nick shows back then were so much better, granted I haven't watched any of the newer shows like icarly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

iCarly is awesome. I find it kinda strange that me and my 8 year old brother like the same Nickelodeon shows. Avatar being our favourite, iCarly 2nd with Drake and Josh 3rd


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need to start a Deport Dora the Explorer movement. Fucking Mexican gangbanger kids, I know that Monkey is a heroin mule.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - Mcqueen is probably the coolest person I know.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

God help you then haha.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he's the most likely person to be a pedophile that i know.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I watched a movie last night called Hard Candy and judging by how uncomfortable it made me just to watch it I think its safe to say i'm not prone to pedophilia. But then again I haven't seen your little brother in a wig yet Nick.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't know I was a pedophile until I watched women's gymnastics.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Woah woah woah, that doesn't count. If a woman can put her knees behind her head thats shaves off 5 years off the statutory .... laws.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You're not a pedo if you don't get turned on by that video of the 7 year old's singing single ladies.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I always knew you were a Pedo TKOK.

As for your question you left me in my rep box about my car, nothing was wrong with it just needed new tires and my car has 80k miles on it and had the original struts so I had them replaced. Rides much smoother now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ahh k. could be worse get your truck smogged and find out you need a new fuel injecting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Smog doesn't exist in Minnesota, only in your dirty state.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

California is covered with smug.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to bed, its 3:30am.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah but in California you get to skip all the shitty seasons of the year. It is quite awesome to have 75 degree weather in the middle of winter.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Myers said:


> Yeah but in California you get to skip all the shitty seasons of the year. It is quite awesome to have 75 degree weather in the middle of winter.


depends on where you live. over in Sacramento it's a high of like 50 or so. and we normally get a good rain storm once or twice a year. this was a exception where it seemed like it rained once every couple of weeks up until may.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> did i see iCarly mentiond before? that show is rather awesome.


iCarly pretty crap tbh. Way better than d&J though. True jackson is far superior. 



BkB Hulk said:


> California is cove...*Yeah1993 interruption* WHO CARES YOU'RE A FUCKING POOF


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Icarly is kinda funny.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's had its funny stuff but I'd be fine with never wacthing it again. I miss Kenan & Kel.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BooNaBa


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk
"The Poof"


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You done coming on to me?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, he wants to come over you next.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Yeah but in California you get to skip all the shitty seasons of the year. It is quite awesome to have 75 degree weather in the middle of winter.


We have 75 Degree weather in the winter in Minnesota, -75. :side:

I bet you all still are wearing coats in 75 degrees pussies.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> nah, he wants to come over you next.


Can't blame him.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh England's going home!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They just lose in the Cup?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They got trounced. 4-1.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wankers?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

They lost to who they see as their "Great Enemy", Germany.

Funniest thing being the German's don't give a shit about the English :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lose? They were smashed


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

watch what you say benny, you might butthurt any Pom who sees that


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

what world cup? :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Have to say, I enjoyed seeing England lose.

Hopefully MESSI/TEVEZ win now.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Soooooooo....

COME ON ANDY MURRAY!

(Dour fucking bastard)


Ooooh Top Gear's back on tonight!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> watch what you say benny, you might butthurt any Pom who sees that


:lmao Stevencc is pretty cut by tonight's events.



Craig said:


> Soooooooo....
> 
> COME ON ANDY MURRAY!
> 
> ...


Murray, poor bloke, weight of a nation on his shoulders and he'll suffer Henmanitis like always.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he's been so demoralised by me that he's out of the thread for the rest of the night.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I had a good chuckle when he tried to call you out on knowing nothing about soccer since you're an Aussie. His defence is good as the English defence in tonights game


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He wasn't bitter tho.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Don't know why he bothered, he was fighting a losing battle given that we lost.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I had a good chuckle when he tried to call you out on knowing nothing about soccer since you're an Aussie. His defence is good as the English defence in tonights game


that was the only thing that legit annoyed me a bit. He had a leg to stand on before that seeing as i was being a bit of a c*nt.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> :lmao Stevencc is pretty cut by tonight's events.
> 
> 
> 
> Murray, poor bloke, weight of a nation on his shoulders and he'll suffer *Henmanitis* like always.


Truth - When I first saw this, I thought it said hepatitis. It now makes a lot more sense. :hmm:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No idea what you all are talking about now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fine, i'll talk about something you know. How about Fedor losing?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It was a nice mistake. I figured he'd pick apart Werdum on his feet.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well he did drop him with 1 combo. Going to be interesting seeing as Fedor presented by M1 Global wants an immediate rematch with Werdum. Which won't happen seeing as Werdum/Overeem for the belt has to be the next matchup. So unless he wants to sitout for ages then he'll take another fight which is the last on his contract.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I figure M-1 is shitting bricks since their cash cow just lost for the first time in ages.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I figured it was bound to happen, he didn't look great against Rodgers or AA. The fight reminded me of Mir/Lesnar I when lesnar got him down and was just wailing on him but left himself wide open for the sub.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

except Fedor isn't a green rookie like Lesnar was which makes his loss like that all the more surprising. it was coming, just didn't think it would be due to Fedor making a dumb mistake.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

fuckin sellout


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

who soldout Switch?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao i post on wcf. i just don't post in the TTT due to pretty much everyone i like being on this site (and i still rarely post inthis thread anyway). Also hard to be as active i was in the MMA section when AMP, brute and Josh don't post there and hard to be active in the nrl or cricket threads when sXe no longer posts there either.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I logged in to THEE PLACE WE CAN'T NAME today for the first time since the new TTT was created.

Didn't post shit and it still looks dull as ever to be honest


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

it is dull. everyone i speak to no longer posts.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tbh there's only like 2 really active threads, unless you want to count Around the Horn.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Around the horn is the best show on ESPN next to PTI.

Watching the new season of Entourage.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Send the fucking check Vince!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- sucks that the place I work at is advertising here. I don't like being reminded of work when I am not at work.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I LOL'ed when Fedor went down like that.

I hope to see a similar result with Carwin.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if Carwin pops Brock with a solid punch and takes him down but I expect Lesnar to grapplefuck and Donkey Kong him into a TKO.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

lesnar by donkey kong is a good assumption.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not completely sold on Lesnar's boxing but i'm willing to assume he will out wrestle Carwin.

Last night I saw a commercial on Showtime that had Mary-Louise Parker from Weeds and Laura Linney from a new show called The Big C and it was a personal MILF overload.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I totally expect Carwin to hit a big punch.

Only problem (for Carwin) is that that big punch is just gonna piss Lesnar off.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one really knows how Lesnar's chin is yet though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Carwin will gas if it goes into 3+ rounds.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brock to win at 2:17 in the second round via TKO after he gives Carwin the F-5.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Would mark the fuck out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would laugh so hard if he ever F-5'd someone in UFC.

Wouldn't surprise me if Carwin gassed in round 2.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If carwin hits you, you lose










This fight is not getting out of the first round, someone is getting pounded.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gonzaga is a flake. Carwin has got 1 impressive win in his career over Mir, not really enough for me to judge his chin, or ability to take a punch.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

True, gonzaga is only a gatekeeper in the HW division, but we know for a fact that Carwin has some freaky strenght behind that punch and he will drop anyone. I don't think it would be smart to try and stand with carwin even if his chin may be suspicious.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Somehow I just don't see Lesnar losing to Carwin.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Big Dave could beat them both.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Big Dave is a pussy monster.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i smirked when i read Big Dave wanted to get into MMA. He'd get tooled by anyone remotely decent. Thats if he could walk to the cage without tearing his bicep.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> Big Dave could beat them off.


*fixed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Big Dave vs Brett Rogers please.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* All I have tonight is this Mexican shit weed that I don't even want to smoke. I'm too much of a pothead this garbage isn't going to do the trick. Fucking cartels and their shitty bud, they should reinvest some of the money they use on guns for a few books on how to cultivate weed that doesn't look and smell like compressed dog shit.

Greg 'Nudge' Nagy vs. The Animal


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* All I have tonight is this Mexican shit weed that I don't even want to smoke. I'm too much of a pothead this garbage isn't going to do the trick. Fucking cartels and their shitty bud, they should reinvest some of the money they use on guns for a few books on how to cultivate weed that doesn't look and smell like compressed dog shit.
> 
> Greg 'Nudge' Nagy vs. The Animal


Damn bro, sorry to hear. I just scored some fire from a local dispensary here in Michigan. My 18th is coming up, so yeah.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sheik said:


> Damn bro, sorry to hear. I just scored some fire from a local dispensary here in Michigan. My 18th is coming up, so yeah.


It's all good I normally get some fine greens this is actually the first time I had to smoke this junk in several months. Had some amazing Death Star on the regular for a while, but there is always heady buds around gotta wait till Tuesday this go round though. Cool that you were able to get hooked up from a dispensary, don't hear much about the Michigan medical shops myself and wasn't sure how it worked there.

Got myself an Arizer Extreme Q Vaporizer for my B-day a few weeks back  Enjoy yourself!

I can't wait till All Good, less than 2 weeks away!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - England fans in the World Cup thread are making me LOL majorly.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Truth - England fans in the World Cup thread are making me LOL majorly.


Lol, were you expecting anything else mate? When things are well were the greatest of all time when not its everyone fault and they all should be replaced, no middle ground. Sup....i wanna say Alex?

Truth: Can't wait to see Hamsik play in CAM for Slovakia, and Sneijder play the same role for the Dutch, this could be good match actually.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Truth - England fans in the World Cup thread are making me LOL majorly.


they made me laugh heavily yesterday after the loss. now they're just retarded (and more than slightly racist)


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Insanely patriotic football fans of any nationality bug me...

England fans the most though, The Auld Enemy and all that shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Capello's first language isn't English so he shouldn't be managing a soccer team is a great argument imo. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

truth: need 14 rep points to have a total of 262626


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> truth: need 14 rep points to have a total of 262626


Would but gotta spread.


Craig what you think of final episode of Doctor Who?

Truth: Repairman just took my plamsa tv screen away to get fixed, which rather annoying but at least i've got insurance on it, so thats good news hope to get it back in 7 days time.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Lol, were you expecting anything else mate? When things are well were the greatest of all time when not its everyone fault and they all should be replaced, no middle ground. Sup....i wanna say Alex?
> 
> Truth: Can't wait to see Hamsik play in CAM for Slovakia, and Sneijder play the same role for the Dutch, this could be good match actually.


Yeah, its Alex  Not a lot going on to be honest, just patiently killing time between WC games :side:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Yeah, its Alex  Not a lot going on to be honest, just patiently killing time between WC games :side:


Woo got your name right, boo yeah...:$

Sounds fun, i currently watch Only Fools and Horses on DVD in between World Cup games to kill the time, helps ease the pain...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i watch ncis in between the games. helps keep me awake until 4am. that and the red bull.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

i can't say i envy your timezone much


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, its why i loved the Korea/Japan WC. We better get the 2022 Cup.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Gotta say I thought it was hilarious that Ghana knocked out the USA again.

Think anyone will be paranoid when 2014 comes around? :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> Gotta say I thought it was hilarious that Ghana knocked out the USA again.
> 
> Think anyone will be paranoid when 2014 comes around? :lmao


Luckily, the world ends in 2012.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Haha, nice.

Reading this article which questions Bradley's future thanks to the USA's loss. I guess the big head in charge thought the team was capable of more and is going to blame it on the coach?

The dude needs a serious reality check. They weren't capable of more. They were lucky to even get out of the group stage.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

USA doesn't care about Soccer, we have Superior Football.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

As Colbert said "Soccer. A game played by 8 year olds that the rest of the world takes seriously."


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Colbert: I am fail and so can you.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

jack daniels ftwwww


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

lol at the Colbert line about soccer.

The Truth: Frieza is the most intimidating "Not so manly" Villain EVER.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> As Colbert said "Soccer. A game played by 8 year olds that the rest of the world takes seriously."


I love Colbert, but I'm happy I support that game rather than one which is just glorified running at people, knocking then out, and/or throwing a ball and hoping the guy can catch it when it matters. 

---

I don't want a sports debate tho.

I have had enough debating with the A-Listers to last me a decade.

I'll credit them, they never know when to give up.

It's a tad ironic that the same can be said for half its main event.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Weighing up whether I can be bothered to get back into wrestling or not.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I wish other countries were good at Football or Basketball so we could have a world cup in that too.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> Haha, nice.
> 
> Reading this article which questions Bradley's future thanks to the USA's loss. I guess the big head in charge thought the team was capable of more and is going to blame it on the coach?
> 
> The dude needs a serious reality check. They weren't capable of more. They were lucky to even get out of the group stage.


Some of his selections were odd though, Clark was poor, probably should have started Edu.





> Truth - Weighing up whether I can be bothered to get back into wrestling or not.


As someone who watches you could probably find more enjoyable things to do, but some of the stuff atm isn't too bad I guess. Raw can be pretty enjoyable.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Truth - Weighing up whether I can be bothered to get back into wrestling or not.


Probably not worth the effort.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Myers said:


> I wish other countries were good at Football or Basketball so we could have a world cup in that too.


There is one for basketball, and other countries have won it ~_~


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Disapointed in the lack of ARN ANDERSON hitting SPINEBUSTERS in that last segment of Raw.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

ARN .


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Myers said:


> I wish other countries were good at *Football* or Basketball so we could have a world cup in that too.


Football world cup is on right now ;D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shut Up stupid Aussie...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Craig said:


> Truth: Disapointed in the lack of ARN ANDERSON hitting SPINEBUSTERS in that last segment of Raw.


You mean Triple H spinebuster? Oh.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

AA is overrated


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No way.

Unless you mean Alcoholic Anonymous.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I could have been talking about Andrei Arlovski, but no i was talking about Arn. It's the truth, it wouldn't be in this thread if it wasn't.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Only Scott Hall think's the other AA is over rated. I don't think Arn is over rated though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

NO ONE MESSES WITH THE ENFORCER.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^Aww man I may need to ava-tise that shit.

Nah Arn is awesome bro. Dissipointed in you.

And Arlovski occured to me.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not allowed. The Word of the Enforcer's Acolytes is LAW.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ava-tized for your pleasure. :side:


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- The Soup is the only show worth watching on that shit network E! Unless you like watching that Kardashians show for Kim's ass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I love you Evo. Needed a new Avatar anyways, fucking Atlanta Thrashers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Double A owned hard. The promos he cut during the 80's with Ole and the Horsemen were awesome. I was temporarily scared of him.

IM A TOP CONTENDER IN A LOT OF THINGS


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Shut Up stupid Aussie...


fuck yo couch n*gga


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

You remind me of that one guy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My SPINEBUSTIN' HO'S WORLD TOUR is gonna start with yo mama Nick!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Arn look like he's murdered numerous people and their bodies have never been found.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Possible need for the Special Victims Unit as well.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Can you imagine if Arn was the lead investigator in one of those shows?

I'd put him in place of David Caruso (different show, I know). But I'd let him hang onto Caruso's gimmick.

"I'm a...top contender in a lot of things." *puts on shades*

"YEAAAAAHHHHHHH!"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> My SPINEBUSTIN' HO'S WORLD TOUR is gonna start with yo mama Nick!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Arn is a scary looking guy, he looks like he could murder a few lions with his bear hands. Forget about Chuck Norris Arn Anderson is the man.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He would just put on the shades and then slowly raise four fingers and that would be the end of the episode.

I discovered yesterday that CHUCK NORRIS made up the name CHUCK NORRIS, I respect him less now.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- irritated at the moment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm irritated by the Rescue Me commercial with Derek Jeter in it and Jeter isn't whats on fire in the commercial.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That also irritates me, but it isn't what currently has me irritated.

Nice avy, by the way.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks, Evo deserves credit though, he found/resized it for me. Think i'm going to bed. Later all.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/TisdaleLuver/tracks?page=1

wut


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

wow.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Anderson's one of the best ever. Top 5-8 on the mic too.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- I want to punch Vince "The Sham Wow Guy" in his fucking face.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You gotta love his nuts though.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I honestly believe Arn Anderson is or at least was a professional hitman...

MUSIC FESTIVAL IN 8 DAYS!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alcohol poisoning in 8 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Pre-fucking-cisely Eric.

Well let's see what I bought today as EL DRINK PART 1:

37 cans of Cider
1.5 litres of Vodka
A litre of Whiskey
15 cans of premixed JD and coke
and a bottle of tequila.

Should do me for the Thursday!

I'm marking out to the extent where I've had my first non-Springsteen wallpaper on my computer in like a year:










Yeah you've most likely not heard of 90% of the bands but trust me, as an insane fan of many different kinds of music I'm MARKING OUT LIKE FUCK


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm surprised that Kasabian got a top billing over Jay-Z. It's unfortunate to see the Black Eyed Peas and 3OH!3 on that list.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Myers said:


> I'm surprised that Kasabian got a top billing over Jay-Z. It's unfortunate to see the Black Eyed Peas and 3OH!3 on that list.


I think that since T In The Park is mainly seen as a "rock" festival they didn't want 2 rap acts headlining the main stage.

No idea how they explained this to Jay-Z and his ego :lmao

I'm more suprised that D12's on at 11 in the morning at the 4th biggest venue.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I also noticed that Drake is far down on the list too considering how big he currently is (at least in the US). 

I have seen Muse play three times, easily will be the best set that night.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh yeah I'm suprised at Drake too myself, although the lead singer of Bloc Party (A massive band over here) is also playing that stage.. it's odd.

Muse shall be amazing yeah, although honestly the top 3 on the main stage shall be amazing.

The Editors are supposedly amazing live and I rather adore them

Faithless will be a nice change of pace (They do dance music and are essentially the grandfathers (Well Grandfather and mother) of modern dance music in the UK) and this is their last ever Scottish gig so it'll be biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig

And Muse are fucking Muse and I'm seeing them for the first time


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Astral Planes = good music imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

some pretty awesome bands on that list. kinda jealous but then i remembered you're Scottish and that made me feel a lot better.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kids In Glass Houses.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

It's my 18th bday. Who wants to get fucked up with me?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy 18th man. Always thought you were a bit older than that for some reason.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks bro. Much appreciated.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

A very hot day.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I worked 6pm-1:30am today during the midnight showing of Twilight. It was nothing but teenage girls and their 40 yr old moms, it was fucking brutal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that sounds like my idea of a good viewing. not twilight, the teenagers and their mums.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

No way, I got away with statutory once. I don't want to press my luck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers is my new hero.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

think i like Nicky's new playing to his strengths gimmick, it's been bubbling under the surface for so long, and now it's fully being embraced.

just need some targets now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Craig said:


> Pre-fucking-cisely Eric.
> 
> Well let's see what I bought today as EL DRINK PART 1:
> 
> ...





go see ellie goulding. do it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Myers is my new hero.


I'm no one special, I'm just a guy who never understood the concept of "No Means No".


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just hear "No means you"


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Duct tape turns "no, no, no" into "mmm, mmm, mmm."

Don't ask Myers told me I swear. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I usually carry a syringe of morphine in my pocket. Lets see you say no now bitch!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

whatever happened to that charismatic|enigma guy? he was a douche.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ I don't know who that is but you're probably right.

I felt guilty once, but then she woke up half way through.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- fucking bored.

You people should entertain me.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

here you are:










now thats entertainment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek i'm not here for your fucking entertainment....!

Sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not much. So bored I'm watching a match with Davey Richards.

Safe to say I'm not enjoying it so far and will probably turn it off soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I say you go and take out your frustrations towards Davey Richards and Spinebust a ho.

Or not.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe later.

This match is reminding me of how nice companies like PWG and ROH are to hire a mentally challenged person like Rodderick Strong.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This match sucks balls.

This is the match so far:

Davey: I'm going to hit you as hard as I can
Rodderick: Yeah, I'll hit you pretty hard to.

Rodderick: Lets exchange random submission holds
Davey: And make sure we counter each other into other random submission holds
Rodderick: Yeah, and make sure we don't work over a body part so that the holds are pointless.

Davey: We need to try to do stupid shit on the outside of the ring a few times in the match.
Rodderick: That makes sense

POWAR MOVEZ~!!!!!

STRIKES~!!!!!!

MORE MOVEZ~!!!!!!1!!!111!!!!!ONE!!!!








I heard Davey is going to retire from wrestling later this year to be a fireman. I think he'll come back when he realizes that you can't put out flames by kicking them really hard.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

My biggest problem with ROH are the fans and their stupid chants.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its not limited to ROH, but yes, they are fucking stupid.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I was just being considerate to PWG and TNA, but basically any wrestling show that takes place in a high school gym.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why would you be considerate for TNA?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

why would you watch a davey richards match drock


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wanted to see if he was still as terrible as I remember. He was.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I retired from watching davey richards matches in mid-2006


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I should have done the same. But I am a glutton for punishment.


Well, just a glutton in general.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i want to hear pulseglazers review of the match


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I heard Davey is going to retire from wrestling later this year to be a fireman. I think he'll come back when he realizes that you can't put out flames by kicking them really hard.


:lmao I still don't get why everyone is so high on Davey.



Myers said:


> My biggest problem with ROH are the fans and their stupid chants.


I dare you to watch some wXw then.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

They should bring back Wrestling Society X tbf.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Exploding coffins FTW.

I have made the mistake of watching wXw.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derek do you think prince devitt is a good wrestler


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like wXw actually but I need to put it on mute.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Motherducker


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I just ventured into the WWE forum for the first time in about 2 years and found the most totally irrelevant post ever.



mrperfect1985 said:


> slightly different but the goon had trench foot


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

aNice, tjat sounds like soemthing I'd say... infact I should say that!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

i agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm too lazy gor that... I;m off pto play Picross on El Wee Brthers' DS, TATATATATTATATATATA


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah. I'm pretty crunk up in Cleveland. This citie's weird as FUCK, but fun! lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Crunk & Cleveland shouldn't be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Crunk & Cleveland shouldn't be used in the same sentence.


Well it's a convention in the nicest hotel over here. Everyones crunkkkkkkk!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just saw an ad for a movie that has Sarah Jessica Parker chasing a horse. Rather confusing at first to say the least.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sheik said:


> Well it's a convention in the nicest hotel over here. Everyones crunkkkkkkk!!!


Speak English or get the fuck out of my country.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

“At the heart of racism is the religious assertion that God made a creative mistake when He brought some people into being”


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Speak English or get the fuck out of my country.


Hey it's my country to. And I'm speaking perfect English for being drunk, thank you very much.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Speaking of Cleveland, I'm excited that it's July 1 and after 12:01. LeBron please go to the Knicks!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was just fucking around with you Shiek.

Well Red Dead Redemption is now officially the only "GTA" style game i've completed.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I completed Saints Row 2. I enjoyed it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You would gangbanger....


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I was just fucking around with you Shiek.
> 
> Well Red Dead Redemption is now officially the only "GTA" style game i've completed.


It's the fucking internet. Of course you were!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I never fuck around when it comes to my hatred of Derek though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't worry Derek, it is really just camoflage for my unyielding man-love.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I like Davey Richards. And Roderick Strong. And soccer.

THE FUCK. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If I kick you really hard in place of telling an actual story, will that make you feel better?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Only if I can get in an exchange of some other stiff strike just because its KEWL!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, I guess.

And I'm sure that some wrestlers I like get no love outside of Eric and Myself. 

Tamon Honda FTW.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

THIS IS AWESOME :no:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Derek said:


> This match sucks balls.
> 
> This is the match so far:
> 
> ...


If that's the match from earlier this year I've seen it and I agree.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

cmon yeah dont pile on davey


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was the one from PWG.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah they had a match in ROH in Feb or Jan and the PWG match sounds exactly the same.

WCW do you like Davey?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like his not-so-random dives he has to make in every match.

TAMON HONDA 4EVER!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate his choice of career-path.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I was at Best Buy and there was a Super Street Fighter demo.

I couldn't play as E. Honda.

I was PISSED.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^
im playing street fighter RIGHT NOW

i am beyond like and hate yeah1993


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its 'the Yeah1993' now.

Understandable.

I didn't really care for SF4.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

you couldn't play as E. Honda because they want people to buy the game.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah yeah.

1993 1993.

On a sidenote, just learned of Danielson's 9/25 DGUSA booking in Chicago.

Looks like I'm attending my first DGUSA show ever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Evo you live in Chicago? I didn't know that.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Well, I'm between Chicago and Memphis. It's kinda hard to explain. But I'll definitely be in town for this.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool. I should head down for a show one of these days.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, pretty much hoping my ATM card issue is resolved tomorrow so that I can order these tickets pronto.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow. Tip for life folks - jumping off a trampoline landing face first on a metal table when drunk and high kinda hurts the next morning...

Also what the fuck was I going on about Picross for last night?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Should I visit the Impact Zone? What do you guys think? Would the Crucial Crew eat me?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Probably, but it's free right? Go do it.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, it's free. Getting into Universal is not, but getting into the Impact Zone is. Essentially, I'm still paying, though.  However, spending a day at Islands of Adventure and finishing off with TNA iMPACT! might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'd honestly do it and I think TNA's product is poor. Wrestling shows are always fun though.

SPEAKING OF WHICH. I am now going to be sitting ringside at Danielson's 9/25 DGUSA booking in Chicago!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lucky _bastardo_. :side: I wish I could see Danielson. Should've went to see him when he was in FCW. Oh well. At least I can watch Kaval live and the FUTURE of the WWE.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Trust me, I thought for a while that I wasn't going to. I was tapping my fingers waiting for a Chicago booking to open up.

If it was somehow Danielson vs. Yoshino, I think I might crap my pants. Either way I'm expecting a great match to be lined up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Craig said:


> Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow. Tip for life folks - jumping off a trampoline landing face first on a metal table when drunk and high kinda hurts the next morning...
> 
> Also what the fuck was I going on about Picross for last night?


we should totally come up with a list of things that won't hurt while drunk but magically hurt the next morning like....

getting pushed around the streets in a trolley, really fucking hurts the next morning, gives epic bruises and makes for a story that surprisingly still gets chucked around.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Getting powerbombed off a wall onto sand hurts a surprising amount in the morning.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

omfg.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

what the fuck where is everyone? guess im just gonna start drinking. hopefully i get whiskey dick tonight so i can go all night long and dont have to worry bout cumming on my bitches titties and hear saying "ewwwwwwww gross". 

god damnit


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I echo Craig's sentiments.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

sup craig


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

sup switch?

Haven't been here in a while.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

METALX IS ALIVE?

Woooo!

And he's got an Eminem sig thus reminding me that I'm seeing Slim Shady in 9 days at a music festival? YAY!

My Penis Switch... but seriously nothing, I'm too poor to go out after spending far too much money on certain... substances last night :lmao


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm on a lot of drugs.

It's what smart people do.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

It opens your mind man...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> I'd honestly do it and I think TNA's product is poor. Wrestling shows are always fun though.
> 
> SPEAKING OF WHICH. I am now going to be sitting ringside at Danielson's 9/25 DGUSA booking in Chicago!


You better have gotten an extra ticket for me...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Dude I swear I didn't know. :$

There are plenty of tickets still available. Very affordable too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GET ME A TICKET NOW!


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

McQueen said:


> GET ME A TICKET NOW!



McQueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen....................damn it i missed u, will try catch up with u at some stage.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah! I won another 1200 at the casino today. That means I can get one of the high class strippers that will do stuff behind closed doors... for a small fee of course.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't gamble but baby I ramble.

You should say that.


----------



## PlainAndSimple (Jun 30, 2010)

If it was me I'd say much more like "Baby, I don't gamble, I prefer to ramble and if you can handle a sample wait until I give you handful."

That is all you get for free.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I miss the moneyline wagers I had on baseball in Vegas. No board games for me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck off Craig!

Going outside, its really nice out.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

FUCK YOU ERIC!

Sadly it's windy and cold here after a lovely 2 week stretch of AMAZING WEATHER


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SCOTLAND! Andy was passed out for those whole 2 weeks I bet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good to see that Blade guy is still alive.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sadly no, due to him watching every single world cup game like the sad bastard that he is.

I think I've been more fucking drunk than him for gods sake!


What is it with old members popping in here for a bit lately? It's almost like this is the big finale for this thre....HAVE WE BEEN CANCELLED?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

can't stop addicted to the shindig


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Suck my kiss.

All of you.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

i'd rather not.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I shall do it in the name of Backlund!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

BACKLUND~!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BOOBABA!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to laugh when Ice Cube's show on TBS fails on its first season.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm laughing at the fact that a member of N.W.A now has less credibility than Justin Bieber.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha. Thinking about it TBS does show reruns of Yes, Dear everyday which is far and away the least funniest sitcom i've ever seen so maybe Cube's show will survive.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I've saw 1 episode of Yes, Dear.

That was 2 episodes too many.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aside from the fact Jean Louisa Kelly is still as hot as she was in Uncle Buck, yeah that show is dog crap.


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

IM still alive a little bit older today, damn b/day's come to fast now.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

If it helps you feel better, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Blade was in here? Shit, have we gone back to 2008?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BLADE FUCK YEAH. :hb Old man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^What are you doing up


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> BLADE FUCK YEAH. :hb Old man.


you're creeping up in age yourself you old bastard.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, i'll be 26 in like 7 weeks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well in 7 weeks i'll still be 20 :side:

just realised i said you were creeping up and it wasn't in reference to a pedo joke. disappointed in myself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm warning you Nick, you're legal in the states for sodomy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

good thing i'm not in the states.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know I can find you hanging out at King's Cross son. You seedy motherfucker.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I actually don't head into the Cross that much. It is pretty awesome though, as long as you get past all the prostitutes and gang/bikie members.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I saw the last airbender today, it's been awhile since I've seen a movie fail so hard. The worst part was that they set it up for a sequel that will probably never get made.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, I heard that Shyamalan raped the series pretty badly.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Heard the characters wern't anything like they were in the tv show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never seen the show but I was almost tempted to go watch that movie (not that i'm a fan of M. Night Shamawhateverthefuckthespellingofhisnameis) because from the preview it did look kinda cool but now I won't. Sounds like its at the Dragonball movie levels of failure.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I only enjoyed Dragonball Evolution because of Emmy Rossum. I will probably only enjoy The Last Airbender because of Seychelle Gabriel. Such a shame.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Emmy Rossum is pretty hot. She should fire her agent after going from a small but important part in Mystic River to the Dragonball movie. Total Fail...


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Her in Shameless = win. My jaw dropped.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haven't seen or heard of that.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

It's an American remake of the British drama Shameless, in which Emmy Rossum was a character for the pilot episode, which has not aired yet. I just saw her part in it online.

And fuck, they're making a Dragonball 2. I will only watch it if she's in it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've only seen like 5 minutes of the first one because I was morbidly curious and it was awful.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

It is quite atrocious. The acting (even Chow Yun Fat is awful, and that says a lot about the script. He definitely phoned it in), the effects, the sets, everything was bad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah the part I saw was when Goku first met Roshi I think.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - downloading SmackDown to watch for the first time in 3 years. I expect to be underwhelmed by it all, I think the wrestling phase has passed me.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I was pissed when I heard about how bad Dragonball was. Seriously, how can they fuck up a story like that?

Dragonball 2 had better be a 200% recovery.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

They're...doing an American...Shameless?

Unless it's on HBO that's gonna be neutered to fuck.

FUCKING AMERICAN NETWORKS WHY DO YOU HAVE TO RUIN ALL MY FAVOURITE SHOWS?!?!? You already fucked up Life On Mars in ways I thought impossible because "the ending wouldn't have worked with American audiences" BULLSHIT! You were just scared you'd get in trouble for a little risk and instead changed the sublime, brilliant, moving ending of the original to "lol they were astronauts on a mission to Mars" FUCKWADS THE TITLE IS A REFERENCE TO A DAVID BOWIE SONG, NOT LITERAL!!!

...I get kinda worked up about Life On Mars USA....


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

HBO is producing the adaptation, and since Miss Rossum was showing a LOT of skin in the pilot episode, I'll probably watch, like I did Starz's Spartacus. :side:

EDIT: Showtime is producing, sorry.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eh it might be alright then... not like LIFE ON FUCKING MARS USA!!!!

FOR GOD SAKE ABC I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!

And I hate censorship on non-pay-cable channels in the USA!

And the fact that Harvey Keitel somehow sucked in your shitty version of Life On Mars!

FUCK YOU ABC! FUCK YOU WITH SOMETHING HARD AND SANDPAPERY.

Done.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I get a bit pissy about people fucking with my favourite ever TV show don't I?

hm...........

In fact I'm now in the mood to watch it and it's sequel series... that might keep me going during this excrutiating 5 day wait for EL MUSIC FESTIVAL!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not a fan of ABC myself.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Can't wait to see Leben get his ass beat tonight. Kind of irritated that so many people are writing off Akiyama just because half of his fans online are annoying douches.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sexyama.

:side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

cant wait to go to this irish pary later so i can fuck one of these girls until their asshole bleeds


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fuck it red raw please.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Prison style, no lube imo



Derek said:


> Sexyama.
> 
> :side:


I hope he sprays arrogance in Leben's face before the fight. Or at least wears a button that says "Yes, I am a Model!". I thought he lost to Belcher myself but Leben isn't very good so I see Akiyama taking this one.

Can't decide who I think will win Carwin/Lesnar though. That one is a shot in the dark.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Craig said:


> Fuck it red raw please.


i aint a fan of having shit all over my dick so condom plz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> cant wait to go to this irish pary later so i can fuck one of these girls until their asshole bleeds


unban me first plz


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Can't wait to see Leben get his ass beat tonight. Kind of irritated that so many people are writing off Akiyama just because half of his fans online are annoying douches.


Akiyama is getting KO'd just to let you know.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Is it true that if you say ...got over there you get insta-banned?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

bullshit


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

bruteshot74 said:


> Akiyama is getting KO'd just to let you know.


They are in Vegas, Leben can't help himself!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Personally, I love seeing Leben get his ass beat. Dunno why. Always have.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Having not really been interested in either for a long time, is there a general consensus that MMA has taken a lot of fans away from wrestling? There's a lot more UFC love on here now than there was a couple of years back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, you been under a rock son?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I just don't get MMA at all to be honest.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Same as him.

Eric- POST AT CAL'S FORUM.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah, you been under a rock son?


Pretty much. Haven't really been active on here for the last couple of years, and when I have been I haven't ventured out of the football/soccer threads.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig said:


> I just don't get MMA at all to be honest.


I didn't get into it till early 08. now I like it better than Pro Wrestling.



Yeah1993 said:


> ^Same as him.
> 
> Eric- POST AT CAL'S FORUM.


CHANGE YOUR NAME TO "the Yeah1993" and someone PM me a fucking link and I will.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have to go home..



***little hand gesture****



--- you are home.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What Woman!?

Sup Sabs?


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Is posting in TTT.........


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GOTTA GET AWAY, GET AWAYYYYY......


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

McQueen said:


> GOTTA GET AWAY, GET AWAYYYYY......


Runnnnnnnnnnn while u can...........................


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LIFES A NEVER ENDING WHEEEEEEELLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Holy Diver
You're the star of the masquerade
No need to look so afraid..............


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup Blade?


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Not much Mc...whats new? Where is skittles?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- I miss TGIF on ABC.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Skittles left the forum and broke my heart. Actually Think I have her facebook page though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats directed at you Nick.


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Skittles left the forum and broke my heart. Actually Think I have her facebook page though.



Damn we need to get her back, just metion nude air guitar and she will come running....I hope haha.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bring it on McQueeny.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah it will be on Nick, on your chin and man tits!

I'll try Blade. Last I heard shes in Australia these days.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Brock Lesnar won by arm triangle, and that's the truth.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Evo is very happy about that, and that's the truth.

It wasn't exactly the ending I expected, but it was the result I expected. I expected Lesnar to buy into Carwin's game plan and let Carwin wear himself out, then come in for the kill. Major props to Lesnar for the victory.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Brock sure did get rocked though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

No kidding. That's a damn risky strategy to have. He must've had a ton of confidence in himself. And with good reason, as we found out.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Overall a great night of fights, hopefully we can see the HW title defended again by November.

Truth: Mexicans can pretty much do anything. You could pick one up from home depot and he will re-tile your floor, find out what's wrong with your car, and make the best carne asada tacos you have ever had.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy 4th July to the American users... Hope that is Bob Backlund approved.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> No kidding. That's a damn risky strategy to have. He must've had a ton of confidence in himself. And with good reason, as we found out.


If i didn't already know the results when i downloaded it. i would have thought the fight would have been stopped. It kinda sounded from what brock said after like Brock's strategy was to take Carwin's punches are tire him out. Good strategy if you can do it i guess.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I actually just downloaded and watched the fight, with no clue of the outcome, and I was expecting it to end when Carwin was destroying Lesnar's face. Can't believe he was able to get back up after all of that, never mind win the fight in the second round lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Carwin should've won that, its not like you should gas in 5 minutes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Truth: Mexicans can pretty much do anything. You could pick one up from home depot and he will re-tile your floor, find out what's wrong with your car, and make the best carne asada tacos you have ever had.


Senor Doug!?

LOL at this ...got wearing face paint in the Hog Dog Eating Championships.
LOL at Hog Dog Eating being on ESPN.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ITS A LEGIT SPORT!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

hey i'm already home hey i'm already home


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> ITS A LEGIT SPORT!


No its not.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TELL THAT TO THAT JAPANESE GUY!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao That Japanese guy was funny. I wish eating Sesame Chicken was a sport. I'd be fucking King.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He didn't compete.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

He was arrested, unfortunately. Such a shame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No Kobayashi at Hot Dog eating contest = fail


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

last night was almost a little too crazy for me


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

TKOK™ said:


> It kinda sounded from what brock said after like Brock's strategy was to take Carwin's punches are tire him out. Good strategy if you can do it i guess.


Yeah, that's what he said going into the fight too. I watched thinking to myself "damn, he's actually gonna try to pull this off."

And then he stood up. BAH GAWD.

If I didn't know Brock's strategy, I would've easily been on the side that said he got his fucking face pounded in and should've lost. But somehow the dude knew exactly what he was doing, and I was taking that all into account when I watched.

At the end of the day, Lesnar walked into that fight and did exactly what he said he was going to do, and walked out the undisputed champion.

He's on a whole new level for me, to be honest.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I miss mortis and wrath


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BooNaBa


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...sed-wrestlers-who-work-stiff.html#post8588082


My new thread *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it the 'Post your Criminal Record' thread?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

So don't let anyone tell you you're not worth the earth,
These streets are your streets, this turf is your turf,
Don't let anyone tell you that you've got to give in,
Cos you can make a difference, you can change everything,
Just let your dreams be your pilot, your imagination your fuel,
Tear up the book and write your own damn rules,
Use all that heart, hope and soul that you've got,
And the love and the rage that you feel in your gut,
And realise that the other world that you're always looking for,
Lies right here in front of us, just outside this door,
And it's up to you to go out there and paint the canvas,
After all, you were put on the earth to do this,
So shine your light so bright that all can see,
Take pride in being whoever the fuck you want to be,
Throw your fist in the air in solidarity,
And shout 'viva la punk, just one life, anarchy'.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

what the fuck


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DRAKE

(ps. sucks)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

king blues.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would somewhat mark for a 'post your criminal record' thread.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Role Model said:


> DRAKE
> 
> (ps. sucks)


fuck off


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

hey ben, bens-latest-sports-news.com is down. fix it.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

it went down like he went down once he lost his blue bar


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^
unban me


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Drake does fucking suck to be honest. I'm annoyed that he pulled out of the festival I'm going too, I was hoping to chuck a cup of piss at him...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Drake's okay from the stuff i've heard.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just reported this one dude to WWE's legal department lol. He was trolling a tape trading site, so I emailed them and told them that he aids in the commission of the crime by knowingly purchasing bootleg DVDs for the past several years. This could become hilarious. Don't really give a shit what happens to that tape trading board though I'm sure WWE is very much aware of it.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Jimmy Brooks>>> Drake


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't even know who Drake is.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

He's a Canadian rapper who used to be on that show called Degrassi. He played Jimmy Brooks aka the guy in the wheel chair, he's one of the most popular rappers right now. Or at least that's what Wikipedia told me! jk I know who he is his music is alright.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The only song I know by drake is from that sprite commercial... and that song blows.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I only know Drake from Degrassi. Never knew he made music.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It depends how loose your definition of "music" is. It's more accurately called garbage.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

jesus christ


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember that movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derek are you a kevin smith fan


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, I liked Dogma, Clerks, and Mallrats. 

Other than that, I either haven't seen it or didn't care for it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you didnt like chasing amy??????????


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Never saw it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW said:


> you didnt like chasing amy??????????


Chasing Amy was decent but not great. Worth a watch but not one I'd name as one of my favorites.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Magneto is the best X-Men character (yeah that includes Logan)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^
agree


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This man is the greatest in the marvel universe


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^
i prefer magneto


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Best Marvel character for me is Magneto, followed by Dr. Doom and Thanos. Mr. Sinister is up there too.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm sorry but Gladiator > everyone. 

Strong enough to shatter a planet, 100 times faster then the speed of light, heat vision, frost breath, and he grows stronger the more confident he gets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And he's got a mohawk. That alone makes him better than 75% of the Marvel Universe.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

:hmm:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ that just furthered the notion that women can't be funny.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I actually laughed. A little.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm guessing from a PM I just got that this guy thinks that's me in my sig.










:hmm:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

well he's half right.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

A/S/L Hulk?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> well he's half right.


I am kinda gorgeous.



Craig said:


> A/S/L Hulk?


18/f/your bed


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

No, that you;re fucking feminine.

Hey Craig.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Hey gorgeous.


Naww, how sweet.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk the poof said:


> i hope you die


That's a bannable offense.
















:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Why would someone care about Yeah1993? I don't even know who he is.


^^^^^


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ownt.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

woop woop thats the sound of the police


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I got my uni results today


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

got to wait until the 14th for mine i think. also might not get them due to the faculties being whores and going on strike.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That sure does suck.

I got 3 credits and a pass, the pass for the subject that I absolutely hated with a passion. Worst subject I've ever done.

Oh and yeah, I made this:










Might use it as a sig soon enough


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i like about 8 or those teams/organisations -

- wallabies
- kangaroos
- Blues
- NSW Origin
- sydney fc
- barcalona
- cricket australia
- FFA

the rest are fucking trash.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> That sure does suck.
> 
> I got 3 credits and a pass, the pass for the subject that I absolutely hated with a passion. Worst subject I've ever done.
> 
> ...


Why Brisbane and not Sydney?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Brisbane won the first grand final that I ever saw (2001 iirc), and well, Sydney are shithouse


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bandwagon jumper. 8*D

edit - should also mention, the Bushrangers are going to own shit up again this year. We had our whole first choice bowling lineup out injured or playing with the national team last year, and we still managed to dominate. Screw the "Speed Blitz" (gay name) Blues.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Bandwagon jumper. 8*D
> 
> edit - should also mention, the Bushrangers are going to own shit up again this year. We had our whole first choice bowling lineup out injured or playing with the national team last year, and we still managed to dominate. Screw the "Speed Blitz" (gay name) Blues.


dude, we can fill an Australian class team just using NSW players.

Simon Katich
Shane Watson
Phil Jacques
Philip Hughes
Michael Clarke
Brad Haddin
Steve Smith
Doug Bollinger
Brett Lee
Nathan Hauritz
Stuart Clark

12th man - David Warner
13th man - Josh Hazelwood

;D

if there was no international cricket we'd never lose a title.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A lot of those players jump across because they think it's how they're going to get to the national team though, so if there was no international cricket you mightn't have a few of those players. Besides, if there was no such things as injuries we would own you anyway. :side:

Why no Khawja (or however you spell it) in a squad of thirteen? He's much better than Warner.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that side owns whether its test, ODI or T20. pff, we'd own your team and your Siddle loving fans will just have to deal with it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You're just jealous cos Siddle owns Dougy Downer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No non-victorian Australian fan would take Siddle over Bollinger. Hell, no sane cricket fan in general would take Siddle over Bollinger


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Like I said jealous.

Siddle in his best form is probably up there w/Dougie. Obviously Dougie has been much better for the past year or so with Siddle being in shitty form and then getting injured. Still, Siddle is much more manly and awesome. I wouldn't mind Siddle not getting selected this summer anyway since it means he would be playing for Victoria. If the selectors don't pick Hilfy and go with Harris or Johnson over him they're crazy tho.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hauritz
Bollinger
Johnson
Hilfenhaus

^^^ has to be our bowling attack for the Ashes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Agreed. Johnson/Harris is the only selection issue. Johnson should get first bite since he's proven himself over a longer period, and Harris and Hilfy are kind of similar bowlers (both heavily rely on swing and go for that same spot to try to weat down the batsman), whereas Johnson's something entirely different. Still, if Johnson performs like shit like last time they have to fuck him off. I don't want to see a whole series wasted on him just because "he could perform" when all indicators say he isn't going to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> That sure does suck.
> 
> I got 3 credits and a pass, the pass for the subject that I absolutely hated with a passion. Worst subject I've ever done.
> 
> ...


Great another [email protected] Yankee's fan.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fuck i hate the Yankee's.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Everyone should.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i heard that if the MLB went to a salary cap that George Steinbrenner would sue the league. What kind of asshole do you have to be to do that?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A New Yorker.

No offense to STUFF.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Pretty much everyone hates the yankees, my only real problem is with Derek Jeter and Alex Rodriguez... fucking douchebags.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't have a problem with the players, just the management.

But isn't Stuff a Mets fan?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek Jeter's face make me want to hit babies with claw hammers. Guy always has that "i'm retarded" shit-eating grin on his face.

Edit: your right TKOK I think he is, but someone awesome on this forum is a Yank's fan, might be Superbrawl.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miserable summer for me sports wise because I hate baseball. Wish football was year round although that would mean the injury (maybe death) scale would go up right.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need Canadian Soccer to restart ASAP but it just ended.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gonna have to change this five character limit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You should have done that months ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've been refreshing the main page for the most part the last few months lolz.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's too fucking hot in Rhode Island right now. It's in the late 90's with the heat index of 105. Can I please have Spring back. Please.

Hey, Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey PF.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Long time no see, Derek. What's up with you. I'm just chilling in this fucking hot weather.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've just been working lately.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Speaking of work, I'm finally getting off of the 3rd shift at my current job and heading to the 1st shift. I'll be doing the same thing that I do now but I'll have a life again. I will have to wait a few weeks until it happens but I can't wait.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cool.

I'm actually going to be taking a tour of local news station today, to see what I need to do to get a job there at some point.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have no job. Fuck you both.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'm actually going to be taking a tour of local news station today, to see what I need to do to get a job there at some point.


It's pretty simple Derek, you need to make love to the the head female news anchor.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

PORN FREAK'S ALIVE!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, Craig. Long time no see. And Craig, I'm no longer Porn Freak. I haven't watched porn in nearly a year.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

THE POSTER FORMALLY KNOWN AS PORN FREAK IS ALIVE!?!?!??!?!??!?!?

Long time no see to you too, you've missed sweet fuck all around here, the place died, another forum was made, it crashed and burned and the place is still dead.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I watched like 5 minutes of soft-core last night, laughed and changed the channel.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I still post on WF, Craig. I just don't come in TTT that much any more.

Heck, I haven't seen soft-core porn in a long time too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah he has been posting in the NHL threads a bit.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, let's see what I have been up to in the past year. I have a GF, I moved to another city in my state, I still work at my same workplace, I'm very happy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Last time I was here properly, you were still Porn Freak, what happened?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I was not aware of this, I'm gonna have to revert back to Emodan in an attempt to handle my emotions as of regards this....

I haven't watched softcore in far too long.... seeing as how it's on like 15 channels over here for free every night I kinda have spots where I'm sick of it....

In the last year I somehow became sane, stopped posting here reguarly, became semi-popular and got drunk many many times!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Enigma said:


> Last time I was here properly, you were still Porn Freak, what happened?


I changed my name a long time ago. Like I said earlier, I haven't watch porn in almost a year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He lost his porn smile.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

PF69 said:


> It's pretty simple Derek, you need to make love to the the head female news anchor.


*fuck dude... cold turkey? Did you find the lord or something?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

way too much Red Bull + being pumped for semi finals of the WC = a rather amazing rush.

this thread is actually active for the first time in ages. yay.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

LadyCroft said:


> *fuck dude... cold turkey? Did you find the lord or something?*


Nope, I found a GF. Plus, I finally lost interest in it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

omg world cup, i can watch in HD now


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Nope, I found a GF.* Plus, I finally lost interest in it*.


was not aware that could ever happen. unless you watched a really insane amount in which case much props for wasting so much time watching that much porn.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Sticksy said:


> was not aware that could ever happen. unless you watched a really insane amount in which case much props for wasting so much time watching that much porn.


I watched too much porn over the years. So yeah, I wasted a lot of time on Porn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I still remember when I used to hijack my father's porn collection when I was a kid. Good times.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still remember making porn when I was a kid.... oh fuck wait...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Arn Anderson is the man, by the way.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If only Arn Anderson made porn the Four Finger salute would have a whole new meaning.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

By the way, I fully endorse Dunkin Donuts Watermelon Coolatta.

Hey, McQueen. Go to the Member Picture Thread.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Arn Anderson in porn would be too much greatness for one scene.

Truth- I saw the new Gaga video, and wondered what the fuck i was watching.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not in there. I'm too beautiful for this forum.

Ho's would get Spinebusted!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I still remember making porn when I was a kid.... oh fuck wait...


i still remember making porn with um... just going to stop there :argh:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Ho's would get Spinebusted!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tully's reaction was awesome.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Still one of the best spinebusters of all-time.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I've decided I'm gonna have to Spinebuster someone just for the hell of it sometime in the next week.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you wot you wot


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

oh laddergoat you so random


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I hate the player and the game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's like this, Nick. "One two three four I declare a thumb war" 


Now...you can start fucking around with thumbs...but without that declaration it's just not a real war*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

so if i don't want to war with you, i should just fuck around with my thumb? :hmm:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:8*D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Absolutley Nick! 



Have you ever sat around and wondered how many 9 year olds you could fight off before they overtook you?

I mean it would be a non-stop wave of nine year olds... just one after the other and you'd have to fight them off/kill them....

I bet I could take 43 before being taken over.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Absolutley Nick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit, they would play dirty, bite your ankles, pull your hair, and scratch you up. What you have to do is grab one by the leg and twirl him around like a pole so the kid takes out all the nearby children. Finally you would somehow use one of the childs arms or legs as a blunt object until you could get one of their skulls to cover over your hands, then you could just go to town on the little fuckers (I have had this discussion many times with people).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Really you just really fuck up one kid. Like almost kill him. The rest won't mess with you anymore.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth - I can lift my four year old cousin with one hand.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like your style.. and damn straight they would play dirty. 

Brek, suggested we should be able to use a baseball bat. So I'm breaking this down into two categories.. with a bat and without...*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Truth - I can lift my four year old cousin with one hand.


Should hit them with the Jacknife Powerbomb.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The kid tired me out during July 4th. He choked me, kicked me (nearly in the _huevos_), did some Muay Thai knees to my back, and just wouldn't let me rest. I speared, powerslammed, adjusted his attitude, and batista bombed that boy but the damn kid just came back for more punishment. I even performed David Otunga's crappy Spinebuster and he still came after my ass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You needed a bat Caesar.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> The kid tired me out during July 4th. He choked me, kicked me (nearly in the _huevos_), did some Muay Thai knees to my back, and just wouldn't let me rest. I speared, powerslammed, adjusted his attitude, and batista bombed that boy but the damn kid just came back for more punishment. I even performed David Otunga's crappy Spinebuster and he still came after my ass.


You could have locked in the Camel Clutch and make him humble.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Just go the HHH route and bust his head with a sledgehammer. Instant burial :side:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pull an Orlando Jordan and that kid will never mess with you again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds like my 4 year old nephew. He thinks that punching me in the gut is how you say goodbye.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe we should just kick their heads in.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, he's a good kid. Just very energetic.

Truth- bought the Royal Rumble collection from 1998-2002. Jesus Christ are these late 90's matches utter shit, but somehow still fun to watch.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

"Are you fucking kidding me, I would ruin her with one punch"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ha, Louis CK is awesome. Love his stuff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers is BooBaBa now?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We Lost Pluto because of the fucking Empire. When will we join the Rebel Alliance?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rebellions are for 3rd world um... worlds.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We ware a third world solar system... even though that makes no sense... if we can't even keep Pluto.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek would be an intergalatic overlord if he weren't from a 4th world state.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its true.


Fucking Idaho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Instead of Fuckin' A i'm just gonna say Fuckin' Idaho.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why do we even want Pluto again?

I think I'll just say Fucking Catalina Wine Mixer.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Myers is BooBaBa now?


Yep, and it was my idea of the merger. I am like the shane mcmahon of this "faction" :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Why do we even want Pluto again?


*Power in numbers motherfucker!!!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What merger? Did I not get the newsletter? And was I not invited to the fucking Catalina Wine Mixer?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Dammit mcqueen keep up, about a month ago the order of badass merged with backlund approved. I think Yeah1993 came up with BooBaba.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Relax. The Catalina Wine Mixer hasn't happened yet. And yeah you're invited.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*All Team Croft: Zombie Killers better be invited....


Are we going to allow robots or Ecuadorians into the Catalina? *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh that merger. Thought there was another one.

I'm bringing Sabrina to the Catalina Wine Mixer as my date. But I still won't score afterwords.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Oh that merger. Thought there was another one.
> 
> I'm bringing Sabrina to the Catalina Wine Mixer as my date. But I still won't score afterwords.


*Depends on how big your gun is.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a .22, but its a Korean War rifle.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Swooon!!!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm more of a fan of blades, or crossbows. They're stealthy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure how good it will look showing up the Fucking Catalina Wine Mixer fully armed.

But who knows, maybe it'll be make this Catalina Wine Mixer one to never forget.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to steal a helicopter repel down a rope, SANS PANTS! when I arrive. Who else but me is brave enough to risk rope burn on his balls for the FUCKING CATALINA WINE MIXER!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's dedication dude. I would toast that shit. Fucking Catalina Wine Mixer.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuckin' Catalina wine Mixer Indeed.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I like turtles.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Catalina wine Mixer??? bridge the cultural gap you assholes, what is it?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> I like turtles.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Catalina wine Mixer??? bridge the cultural gap you assholes, what is it?


Only the most awesome event in the history of mankind.

Watch Step Brothers for more info.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

"If you mess with my nut, randy here is going to eat your dick."


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I've seen him do it before but it was in international waters so they couldn't prosecute him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Myers said:


> Yep, and it was my idea of the merger. I am like the shane mcmahon of this "faction" :side:


The inferior faction. BooNaBa is the single greatest faction of all-time.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> BooNaBa is the single greatest faction of all-time.


How can it be a faction with only one member?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

factions, pff.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm like Orton when he was the One Man Dynasty. :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm like Orton when he was the One Man Dynasty. :side:


not a faction


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Insert faction where dynasty went and you've got me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bitches of Oldman Nash's Arthritis-gettin' Bingo-playin' Approveyness.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

How long'd that take you to make up?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

been like a fortnight since this started so yeah, about 2 weeks.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

What the fuck is a fortnight?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^14 days/2 weeks. You've never heard it before?



Craig said:


> How long'd that take you to make up?


about 90 seconds.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Nope, it must be one of those british terms or something.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy and myself are australian. :side:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I said or something


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

:$

Gonna watch The Naked Gun 2 1/2 tomorrow (or the next day). Hoping it's half as funny as the first one.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Myers, i legit thought you were retarded until i realised you were American. A fortnight is 2 weeks.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Myers, i legit thought you were retarded until i realised you were American. A fortnight is 2 weeks.


nice sig, i didn't know you were a liverpool fan :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah. i'd like to say i have a deepish connection with them but when i started watching (in 1999) they were one of the better teams and seeing as my grandmother is an Arsenal fan, Dad is a Man U fan so i went with Liverpool


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Your Dad made the right choice


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah my dads a c*nt


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Sticksy I think you should add an AFL club to that supporters gif


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, afl is garbage.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

edit - fuck you^



Yeah1993 said:


> I wish I could be in BooNaBa.


Don't accepts South Aus poofs man.



Sticksy said:


> yeah. i'd like to say i have a deepish connection with them but when i started watching (in 1999) they were one of the better teams and seeing as my grandmother is an Arsenal fan, Dad is a Man U fan so i went with Liverpool


Good man. All my dad says about soccer is "You watching that fucking gay wogball again?"


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah soccer, obviously everyone knows that Chelsea are eons above those pretenders from Liverpool.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> :$
> 
> Gonna watch The Naked Gun 2 1/2 tomorrow (or the next day). Hoping it's half as funny as the first one.


It is from what I remember. You ever saw the TV show the movies spun off from? (Police Squad! In Colour!)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Ah soccer, obviously everyone knows that Chelsea are eons above those pretenders from Liverpool.


Man City have more money now. Why don't you whore yourself out to them? 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he's still too busy whoring himself to the Crusaders, Patriots, Lions and various other teams he started to support after they won a premiership.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Chelsea > Everything.

And Maicon can kiss my ass. Even though he's pretty awesome.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Everyone knows Barnsley is the only team worth supporting :side:.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth - Oh my lord, I haven't been here in forever. I rarely watch any wrestling nowadays

D:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup Gen?

Man Myers, even I knew what a fortnight was.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if Eric knows more than you about stuff like that then thats a sign you're in trouble.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man if you really knew me Nick you'd know I know lots of assinine stuff that in no way helps me succeed in life.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Everyone knows Southampton is the only team worth supporting :side:.


fixed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

and Eric if you were truly knowledgeable you'd know it's spelled asinine :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spelling isn't my strong point.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

being a smartass is mine so you're in a bit of trouble with that.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

McQueen was being clever. *Ass*inine? Genius.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That's a bunch of s*ass*afr*ass* if you ask me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.








ass.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> Myers, i legit thought you were retarded until i realised you were American. A fortnight is 2 weeks.


Well there are some similarities between retards and americans. I kind of had an idea of what a fortnight was, I was just saying it for the lulz.

You misspelled realized in your sentence.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- The mullet has been banned in Iran. I laughed really hard when I heard this.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

It's Jack Donaghy - The Man himself


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Army begins within 4 days.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Myers said:


> Well there are some similarities between retards and americans. I kind of had an idea of what a fortnight was, I was just saying it for the lulz.
> 
> You misspelled realized in your sentence.


You misspelled realised man.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> You misspelled realised man.


You misspelled realized too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMERICA for the win.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Indeedio.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> AMERICA for the win.


AMERICA! F*ck yeah!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

USA! USA! USA!

So lick my butt, and suck on my balls,
America, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

America is kinda a big deal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Will lives in an area where they don't even teach that other nations exist, or evolution.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kind of like where I live.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Myers said:


> You misspelled realized too.


A member of BooNaBa never makes a mistake.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> A member of BooNaBa never makes a mistake.


That was your first mistake, actually thinking you could make no mistake.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BkB Hulk shut the fuck up and dance.

I'm pretty sure i've turned into Lloyd Dobler from Say Anything, minus the super hot smart chicks being into me. Or any chicks for that matter.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> That was your first mistake, actually thinking you could make no mistake.


Jealousy.

btw, I don't mind your new rule for the Disc Thread into the BTB section, but can you make the number of posts 5000. I don't like the number 4000. :$



McQueen said:


> BkB Hulk shut the fuck up and dance.
> 
> I'm pretty sure i've turned into Lloyd Dobler from Say Anything, minus the super hot smart chicks being into me. Or any chicks for that matter.


I dance my way into this thread every time I post. White suit thing and all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man I hate humidity and mosquitos.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Will lives in an area where they don't even teach that other nations exist, or evolution.


Dunno why they'd teach that I don't exist, tbh. It'll only be a matter of time before they find out that it was me, Austin! It was me all along! 8*D


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Jealousy.
> 
> btw, I don't mind your new rule for the Disc Thread into the BTB section, but can you make the number of posts 5000. I don't like the number 4000. :$
> 
> ...


4000.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Arn Anderson should cripple Mr. Anderson on impact next week.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

agreed. Then he could teach Ken how to actually put together a good promo.

Yeah4000


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mr Anderson doesn't need any help crippling himself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

True but it hasn't happened soon enough.

'the Yeah1993'


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> 4000.


It's okay - seeing you posting is already bad enough. If anything, after seeing your name the number becomes a positive.



McQueen said:


> I think Arn Anderson should cripple Mr. Anderson on impact next week.


Kennedy gets crippled just stepping through the ropes anyway.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers have you ever decapitated someone and left their head on the PCH?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't get exactly what you mean besides the fact that (BLACK) people like to kill (BLACK) people in that area... but no I haven't decapitated anyone on PCH. Ocean Avenue however...


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> It's okay - seeing you posting is already bad enough. If anything, after seeing your name the number becomes a positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy gets crippled just stepping through the ropes anyway.


Why do you hate 4000, Hulky?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> I don't get exactly what you mean besides the fact that (BLACK) people like to kill (BLACK) people in that area... but no I haven't decapitated anyone on PCH. Ocean Avenue however...


Awesome. :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Why do you hate 4000, Hulky?


idk. 5000 seems so much more rounded cos it's half of 10000. And I'm normal like that. It's like when my rep was 6464 and I was so happy but then some fucker repped me. IT RUINED EVERYTHING


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

My rep was 11111 once. My mind was blown.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> idk. 5000 seems so much more rounded cos it's half of 10000. And *I'm normal like that.* It's like when my rep was 6464 and I was so happy but then some fucker repped me. IT RUINED EVERYTHING


uh huh


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This is easily the funniest thing I have seen this past year. He has to be on LSD or some hallucinogen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

unless i'm forgetting someone, this place hasn't had a good new member since the middle of 2008.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

indeed.

supwitchu benny?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

you know, not much. looking for a new job, relaxing, impatiently waiting for the football season to start.

supwidu my man.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much. chilling on my uni break, impatiently waiting for my exam marks. also waiting on the next time my friend has a gig on nearby, i've said i'd come watch her play so much but i haven't been to one


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'm getting so sick of seeing the band my mates are in, having to come up excuses why i can't go is getting tiresome


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth - I feel like complete crap

Truth - The Nexus is the reason I still watch wrestling

Truth - This whole shit with LeBron is pissing me off


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> i'm getting so sick of seeing the band my mates are in, having to come up excuses why i can't go is getting tiresome


yah but i'm guessing you don't want to bang your mates, unlike me with this chick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

your guess is correct. and if you want to bang her you have to put in the effort, come on nicky, to do the crime, you have to do the time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i know, and thats why its annoying i haven't seen her play yet. I've had work everytime she's played within half an hour from home.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

your lack of drive, and dedication to the cause disappoints me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

learn to take the bull by the horns and ride it for all its worth, even if that bull turns out to be a wolf in bulls clothing, yes i just made that up, but the point is still amazingly valid.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

ben that is amazing.

truth - watching SKY NEWS HD!!!!11111111!! as they try to find raoul moat. its very dramatic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

why do we need Sky News on HD? SSN HD, yes please.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

so i can watch kay burley's annoying face in super high definition, thats goddamn why


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bet Raoul Moat blames his parents.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I have just discovered my bottle of Jack Daniels is not empty. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i hope he blames god or tv or goes retro and blames marilyn manson.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> i hope he blames god or tv or goes retro and blames marilyn manson.


*Or video games.. that's always a hoot.*



Enigma said:


> I have just discovered my bottle of Jack Daniels is not empty. Fuck yeah!


*Let me guess.. three fingers left?*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its all gone now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

you used to be so innocent


unlike Sabrina, who's never been innocent for all the years i've known of her existence.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm proud! *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

you would be


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can't help it... I blame video games.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i blame the parents

and manson

and buddha.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

i blame lady gaga and jesus and the cat that just turned up in my garden looking for food.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

always knew you were a pussy magnet


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I blame everybody else but me.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> always knew you were a pussy magnet


8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

please don't use that again, please, i beg you. flashbacks, terrible nasty flashbacks, whenever anyone uses that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> please don't use that again, please, i beg you. flashbacks, terrible nasty flashbacks, whenever anyone uses that.


whyyyyyyyy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Have you ever thought about the strategy you'd use on fighting a dolphin?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Have you ever thought about the strategy you'd use on fighting a dolphin?*


Dolphins are our sworn allies. We'll need them during the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd punch it in the kidneys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BAS RUTTEN APPROVED!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Liver kick!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Really just watch The Cove. Total dolphin ownage in that documentary. If wholesale wanton slaughter offends you though, it might not be a good idea to see it. 

Shoryuken to the face works too of course.

Or Crane Kick. If done properly, no can defense.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers knows whats up.

I'd like to see a Dolphin fight me on land, i'm not going to fight them in the water where they have the advantage.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The cove was depressing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is the Cove a movie or documentary?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Have you ever thought about the strategy you'd use on fighting a dolphin?*


I would stick something in its blow hole.


lol sexual innuendos.

although i'm not suggesting i would do a dolphin.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> What is the Cove a movie or documentary?


Documentary about japan killing dolphins and whales, supposedly they kill over 25 thousand dolphins and whales a year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

FUK A YU DOLFEEN!!!!! FUK A YU WHAYURU!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Documentary about japan killing dolphins and whales, supposedly they kill over 25 thousand dolphins and whales a year.


What else are they going to eat.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

They should eat cows and chickens like us



Derek said:


> FUK A YU DOLFEEN!!!!! FUK A YU WHAYURU!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Myers said:


> They should eat cows and chickens like us


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Cove doesn't have much to do with eating dolphins. The reason those fishermen do what they do is because they're looking for the bottle nosed Flipper type dolphin to sell to places like Sea World. Also, the dolphins left over that they slaughter are toxic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ahh, thats not cool then. 

I dig the Enola gay reference Myers.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks mcqueen but I can't take all the credit, i stole it from an episode of south park


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek is going to drop a nuke on Idaho once he becomes a domestic Terrorist, except he might get a medal afterwords.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Derek is going to drop a nuke on Idaho once he becomes a domestic Terrorist, except he might get a medal afterwords.


Actually, he wouldn't cause when the secret service comes into the presidents office saying "A nuke has been dropped on Idaho" the president will go "What the fuck is Idaho?"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd try to clinch a lot. get inside. cover that blowhole with my glove, and then just uppercut, uppercut, uppercut.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Dolphins have no answer to dirty boxing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They're just gay sharks anyway.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *They're just gay sharks anyway.*


If I'm not mistaken, that's from glee right?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If you just quoted Glee LC...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Any "Gleeks" in here?

*loads gun*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol it may be from Glee, but I don't even know what glee is.  I thought i just now made it up. I guess glee is as witty as me. 


Next question. Would you guys date an Eskimo girl?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And oh yeah.. the loading of the gun just turned me on.... I'm just sayin*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No, Glee is not witty and neither was the gay shark bit.

Yeah, I'd date an eskimo chick.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

How about you save your questions for another useless thread LC


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The gay shark bit IS witty... take that back!


And you would date an Eskimo! I hear they like to chew on boots. And if that's true you know they aren't saying no to anal.



EDIT: How about you shut up, Myers? 


*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh I'll shut up if you stop whoring it up with the threads


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Just for that I'm going to make 3 more tonight... and make you post in every one of them!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The gay shark bit was retarded. I'm not going into the why.

As for chewing boots and anal, I don't deal in speculation and hearsay.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Do a report and get back to us on that, Brek.*


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *And oh yeah.. the loading of the gun just turned me on.... I'm just sayin*


Oh really?

*cocks gun*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*damnit... you're killing me Evo.




Next question. Should Heaven be segregated? *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Do a report and get back to us on that, Brek.*


A report on what? Chewing boots, anal, and eskimo chicks? Or gay sharks?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Eskimo girls and their chewing of boots habbits and if they are inclined to accept anal sex or decline it.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'll start that tomorrow sometime I reckon.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Springsteen supports not keeping score in athletic events.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol so that's Glee!*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah something tells me you two have the same level of intelligence.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Something tells me you're wrong...*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I wonder if Springsteen supports not keeping score in athletic events.*


Clearly he's not referring to competitive athletics.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My friend made me watch 5 minutes of Glee once. I proceeded to call him a [email protected]

Oh and i'm cleaning my gun Croft.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Clearly he's not referring to competitive athletics.


*Of course... I'd like to know his thoughts on it, nevertheless. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> My friend made me watch 5 minutes of Glee once. I proceeded to call him a [email protected]



*Did he take it as a compliment? If so maybe you should suggest an AIDS test.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Not all gays have aids, it's only like 1 in 3 that have aids.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Myers said:


> Not all gays have aids, it's only like 1 in 3 that have aids.


*Well duh... if every one of them had AIDS there would be no need to take the test.


*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ironically people used to think the guy was gay but he's married now. He's just overly nice.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Those guys are adorable. 



Now this might make me sound like a lesbian, but I'm not fucking anything with a flipper.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> Now this might make me sound like a lesbian, but I'm not fucking anything with a flipper.*


I think that makes you sound normal, which is odd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't tell anyone... let's keep that between you and I please.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dammit wish I wasn't born with flippers then.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Dammit wish I wasn't born with flippers then.


Fish Boy!

There are procedures these days that can correct this McQueen.

Ah the marvels of modern science!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd have a hard time getting around Atlantis without them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*McDreamy, I might make an exception for you. If you bring the gun,that is.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was on the TV show River Monsters.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You got gills too?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm Atlantian so of course. I'm like Namor, but not that ... Aquaman.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

your more like seaman then aquaman


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I'm Atlantian so of course. I'm like Namor, but not that ... Aquaman.


Vince Chase "Entourage" Aquaman or the cheesy cartoon Aquaman?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

No one better talk shit on vinnie chase in here, I'll seriously fuck some people up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like E better than Vince on that show, Vince is boring, Johnny is the superior Chase brother. But no I meant gay cartoony Aquaman


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

E, Drama, and Ari rule Entourage. Turtle has his moments too. Vinnie's just there. Guess that's why it's called Entourage, Vinnie's entourage is the best part of the show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Turtle was just kinda a douchebag at first but he's getting better.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Turtle was dating Jaime Lynn Sigler at one point, and that's just not fair. It's almost as bad as katy perry engaged to russell brand.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No Perry/Brand is so much worse.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I whipped my gun out first, I got dibs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I just want my fans here at WF know that I will not be joining LeBron in Miami. I couldn't do that to my several fans.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lebron went to Miami? He probably should've held a one hour special announcing that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao


I would have marked if he had went to some place like Memphis *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Memphis has an NBA team!? I may or may not be out of touch with that sport.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X 100 billion*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao
> 
> 
> I would have marked if he had went to some place like Memphis *


I was hoping he was going to throw a curve ball and go somehwere nobody thought he was going to go. 

As pissed as the people in Clevland are, imagine how pissed everybody else would be if after all this hype, he ended up staying where he was. People would be pissed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Poor fucking Cleveland man. I guess now instead of false hope, they just have nothing. I'm not sure which is worse though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Apple is releasing a special edition LeBron James iPhone. Problem is it only vibrates because it has no ring.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Apple is releasing a special edition LeBron James iPhone. Problem is it only vibrates because it has no ring.


:lmao 





I NEVER LAUGHED SO HARD IN MY LIFE :lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The best is going to be when the heat still get eliminated by the Magic in the semi's next year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, they'll make it to the finals.







And Kobe will beat him.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The hype for those finals would be huge. If the Kobe's were able to beat the Lebron's, the riots here would be huge too... actually it doesn't matter if the lakers win or lose, we would still have a riot.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- LeBron is now the most hated man in Cleveland, he's going to get booed out of the arena when the Heat go to play the Cavs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least Cleveland still has..... The Miz?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao
> 
> 
> I would have marked if he had went to some place like Memphis *


Hey now, I live there 9 months out of the year these days!

That city would implode for real.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- LeBron is now the most hated man in Cleveland, he's going to get booed out of the arena when the Heat go to play the Cavs.


Hated more than Art Modell? That's rough.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^I forgot about him, they'd probably on a similar level of being hated. LeBron probably more because of how recent his decision is. Oh and Drew Carey, who doesn't hate that guy? jk but that "Cleveland Rock's" theme song on his show irritated me.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Drew Carey was in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw that Rumble last night. He was shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

EvoLution™;8600657 said:


> I whipped my gun out first, I got dibs.


My gun is longer...

:lmao at Nick's LaBron joke.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Derek said:


> I saw that Rumble last night. He was shit.


Maybe Art Modell would've done better?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe. Lord knows he would have had more heat than anybody.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Drew Carey always reminded me of Dilburt, is that still a comic strip or what?

Truth- The NBA will get record ratings if the Heat play the Lakers in the Finals, especially if it goes 7 games. Shaq, Wade, Bosh and LeBron vs Kobe and Phil, in Phil's last year would be must watch TV for many people.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Did I miss something, when did shaq go back to the heat?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Shaq?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone red repped me tonight because they didn't like my comment about how awesome it would be if Kennedy was captured and decapitated during TNA's tour of the Middle East.

Ban them Derek.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mcqueen you need to be carefull in that TNA section, they are some ruthless 12 year olds.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You know I can't do that.

But they are obviously a fan of his. Isn't that punishment enough?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

About Shaq I heard on another site that he is currently working out a deal with the Heat and most likely will sign with them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They said they wished it was me instead.

I laughed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> About Shaq I heard on another site that he is currently working out a deal with the Heat and most likely will sign with them.


:lmao X 4345437689783


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> About Shaq I heard on another site that he is currently working out a deal with the Heat and most likely will sign with them.


I think shaq would be more of a detriment to a team like that.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

He probably won't do much of anything other than promise a title to the Miami fans, and with the 3 big players they signed Shaq saying the Heat will win a title will give him a new nick name: Captain Obvious.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Could they even afford Shaq?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL just retire Shaq. We all need a long awaited sequel to Shaq Fu anyways.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did Shaq play some sort of genie character in a movie, or did I dream that?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^Yeah, he was in a horrible movie called Shazam or something, he played a genie in it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He was in another terrible movie called 'Steel', where he played a superhero.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KAZAAM is the greatest movie ever made you trash!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Come to think of it, Shaq has failed as an actor, a rapper, and his video game was so bad that people actually bought the game just to break it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KAZAAM!

That's the one.

I wonder if Shaq wishes that was one of my dreams?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I keep seeing this advertisement on Facebook about a show with Rob Corddry with clown makeup on and for some reason it scares the shit out of me. Worst thing the show is called Children's Hospital.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you on acid?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

If Shaq signs with the Heat... :lmao

They might win the title. But this will soon be followed by the most colossal breakdown in the history of sports.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I keep seeing this advertisement on Facebook about a show with Rob Corddry with clown makeup on and for some reason it scares the shit out of me. Worst thing the show is called Children's Hospital.


Yeah, I saw that. Looks weird. Which is about par for the course when it comes to Adult Swim.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Are you on acid?


No, seriously though I can see why you think so, but it really does creep me out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup Nick.

Was that Alice Eve in your sig?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no, the sig i had before this one was Sarah Wright. This current one is Cobie Smulders.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You have no sig at the moment (to me at least).

Am I the only person who realizes once you get rid of NPH (who's act does get old after a while) that HIMYM is a fairly crappy sitcom. Not anywhere Yes, Dear levels of shittyness but still a way overrated show.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah its still pretty awesome and saying the show would be bad w/o removing NPH is like saying Scrubs would be bad without Turk or Dr. Cox. Thats a pretty standard thing for a bunch of sitcoms.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ted & Robin aren't funny, Marshall is a whiny man child and I can't stand Alyson Hannigan in the first place. Barney is funny but only in limited doses.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Robin is reasonably funny as is Ted, Barney is awesome, Marshall is pretty funny and Lily isn't bad either.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't like the show and you aren't going to change my mind on this subject. I've seen it maybe 10 times or so and only enjoyed it once because the episode was so rediculous it was actually amusing (the one about Barney's black book of scams).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You need to watch the episode with Barney's brother to get a grasp on just how awesome the show is, tbf.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably won't, rather watch House.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Wayne Brady as Barney's brother was awesome.



McQueen said:


> I don't like the show and you aren't going to change my mind on this subject. I've seen it maybe 10 times or so and only enjoyed it once because the episode was so rediculous it was actually amusing (the one about Barney's black book of scams).


The Playbook is an awesome episode, b/c of the ridiculousness of it.

I absolutely hate House with a passion.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

House owns.

Can we just agree that CSI: Miami is the funniest show on TV for unintentional reasons.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Writing whilst listening to RHCP and Muse = ~!

I got some Indy DVD's delivered today too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What did you get DC?

There was an opening scene on an episode of CSI: Miami this last year that might be the funniest thing i've ever seen. First off for some random ass reason 2 of the CSI guys just happen to be at this total upscale black tie event for no reason whatsoever, then all of a sudden you hear a scream and some guy is dangling off a balcony where he proceeds to fall into, get this, a giant fish tank full of Jellyfish who proceed to sting the guy to death in front of all the people at the party. It was far and away the most rediculously funny thing i've ever seen on a TV show.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Too many to me mention.

I got a few PWG, a magnitude of ROH and some other general stuff. 

I'll be putting it all up in the Indy DVD thread once I make my way through it, which will take about ten years with work being so fucking manic at the moment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have stuff i've had for like 2 years that I still haven't watched. Yeah you IWA: MS TPI 2008 and ROH: TIME TO MAN UP.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Me too. You're probably the same as me. You tell yourself you are going to sit down and watch it and never do for months afterwards. What soon follows, for me, is the ever annoying "WHERE THE FUCK DID THAT GO?!" and you spend the day, set aside for watching the stuff, trying to find it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I moved about a year ago and just resently just sorted through all of my DVD's (I think I legit have over a thousand) and found a bunch of stuff still in the plastic, or stuff in paper sleeves I completely forgot about. It was pretty bad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> What did you get DC?
> 
> There was an opening scene on an episode of CSI: Miami this last year that might be the funniest thing i've ever seen. First off for some random ass reason 2 of the CSI guys just happen to be at this total upscale black tie event for no reason whatsoever, then all of a sudden you hear a scream and some guy is dangling off a balcony where he proceeds to fall into, get this, a giant fish tank full of Jellyfish who proceed to sting the guy to death in front of all the people at the party. It was far and away the most rediculously funny thing i've ever seen on a TV show.


*The Caruso one liners that open every show are hilarious.


Opie and Anthony did a bit on it that's hilarious. 





*


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

HIMYM is awesome.
House is awesome.

But, House is pretty much the same shit over and over, HIMYM does have it's lame moments but the show is fun to watch, and that's what I look for in a program.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: In the paper there is a story about a buddy of mine got busted for having a bunch of Child Porn. Gross.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What's his user name on here, McDreamy?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL He isn't on here otherwise you'd know him...

Oh wait you're 18 now, maybe not.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I'm 20 actually.  


And how cool would it be for someone on here to be busted for child porn. :lmao*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just give Sticksy a few weeks.

And Sabrina, i'm all the pervert you'll ever need.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*McDreamy Swoons, you're all the pervert I want *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Get a room.















and if you stay at the hotel I work at, I'll give you a good rate.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth - Mowed the lawn and just got outta the shower

Truth - I'm exhausted.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mission Accomplished then.

By the way don't pay any attention to the 4th tree to the left of your bedroom window about 20 feet up, or the creep in the makeshift treehouse. It's just me.

Not that I want to visit Boise but thanks for the offer D-Man.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Stay away from that creep, LC. His friends look at kiddie porn.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Not that I want to visit Boise but thanks for the offer D-Man.


You just shot down a free continental breakfast. You stupid bastard.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Well I dunno Cerbs, you seem to have a kinda bondage thing going on in your sig, so...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just one. That I know of at least. And at this point its "allegedly" in possession of kiddie porn.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That really makes me wonder exactly how many "WWE PG codes" Danielson would have violated if he tied that motherfucker to table, gagged him, and beat the shit out of him with a whip. No wrestler ever killed his wife that way, so maybe it would've flown.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Baby Croft you mise well make that Victory Road thread the discussion thread unless it is already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't believe I missed David Caruso talk. Left out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Baby Croft you mise well make that Victory Road thread the discussion thread unless it is already.


*That's what I had planned to do.  this is the first one of those I made. I guess I didn't make it clear. lol



Mr. Mister, you in Caruso sunglasses would fucking rock.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah but I'm not as awesome as the man.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah but I'm not as awesome as the man.


*Again, you're a Cowboys fan, we know you're not modest, stop trying to fool people. 


All you have to do is start quipping sharp one liners and you're just as cool as Caruso.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you seen the way Caruso walks? How he stands? How intimidating he is?

Yeah, there's no way any man can live up to such a standard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Have you seen the way Caruso walks? How he stands? How intimidating he is?
> 
> Yeah, there's no way any man can live up to such a standard.


*Well that's hard to argue with... I bet he's a Cowboys fan.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No, the Cowboys are fans of his.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> No, the Cowboys are fans of his.


*:lmao touche`*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Forrest Griffin praises Caruso for not having anything going for him but being a complete badass because of his swagger in his book.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Forrest Griffin is my favorite MMA guy simply because he pays strippers to punch him in the face.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought you had a thing for dudes with large gnarly ears.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have no idea who Forrest Griffin is but he sounds awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MMA Fighter.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he is both a UFC fighter/Dungeons and Dragons monster.

Derek you played Magic right? Was there a Forest Griffin card?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

But who hasn't payed a stripper to punch them in the face... I mean what?!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just call up Sabrina, she beats me for her own personal pleasure.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Derek you played Magic right? Was there a Forest Griffin card?


Still play (fucking nerd), and there is no Forest Griffin card. There are Forests and there are Griffins, but nothing combining the two.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'm pretty sure he is both a UFC fighter/Dungeons and Dragons monster.
> 
> Derek you played Magic right? Was there a Forest Griffin card?


DnD and Magic references in the same post. I'm impressed good sir.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I got mad when I was 10 because I spent like 15 bucks on a bunch of Magic cards and then got in trouble a week later and my mom took them away and I never saw them again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I've heard stories from people who's parents threw away their cards because they were evil.

Some of those cards that were destroyed probably would have helped put them through college years later.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I have no idea who Forrest Griffin is but he sounds awesome.


*Listen to all five parts of this and you'll see why Forrest Griffen rules.


He also talks about losing one of his balls.







*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i lost one of my balls once, but then it turned up again. i was freaked.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm almost afraid to ask *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought my balls were missing once but then I realized they were in my girlfriends mouth, oh snap!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

mine just crawled up into my body, other things were going on so i wasn't really concentrating.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's like an hour of listening if all parts are 10:30 Sabrina. It better be worth it.

And Magic was the greatest overly complicated game I've ever played. Dumb people cannot play this game. The rulebook is like reading a legal document.

EDIT: Role Model your balls have legs? Weird.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm far too stupid to play Magic... I've tried.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Everytime I watch the movie The Blues Brothers I wonder 2 things:

Why Carrie Fisher decided she feels the need to have a mans haircut the rest of her life and how the first one can own so much and the 2nd can fail so much seeing as they're the exact same movie minus the Illinois Nazi's.

I've heard about that happening to people Rolly. I'm sure any male would freak out in that situation.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm far too stupid to play Magic... I've tried.*


It was the tapping of mana that got you didn't it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its not for everybody. But the more you get into the game, the more complicated the rules actually become.

What I find funny is that the people who play it casually are usually the nerds, while the people who play it more frequently are usually well balanced people with jobs and social lives.

Its also becoming an increasingly more expensive game to play.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I played once and got wiped out by some nerdy kid after only one turn. I think he probably cheated.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He probably did.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> It was the tapping of mana that got you didn't it.


*I was reading the rules and I got to the one that said, "if you're blonde you're too fucking stupid to play" so I went into my room and cried.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it true Blondes have more fun ignoring me Sabrina?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm actually going to tournament tonight. A couple of weeks ago I was in a qualifier torunament for a Pro Tour event (winner of that event gets 40K), but I scrubbed out in the quarterfinals.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Derek said:


> Its not for everybody. But the more you get into the game, the more complicated the rules actually become.
> 
> What I find funny is that the people who play it casually are usually the nerds, while the people who play it more frequently are usually well balanced people with jobs and social lives.
> 
> Its also becoming an increasingly more expensive game to play.


Yeah if you actually play by the rules, the game is complicated. And it's actually more fun. It has a very high learning curve is all. Once you grasp it, it's easy.



LadyCroft said:


> *I was reading the rules and I got to the one that said, "if you're blonde you're too fucking stupid to play" so I went into my room and cried.*


Yeah the blonde rule was added sometime around 98. Sucks. Sorry about that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Is it true Blondes have more fun ignoring me Sabrina?


*I don't see how that could be possible. I know I'd never do such a thing. I'm depending on you covering my ass when the zombies attack. 


It is true, however, that blondes are easier to see in the dark.




Derek, wow! I didn't know you were into it big time like that! Congrats on getting so far!*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Thanks.



MrMister said:


> Yeah if you actually play by the rules, the game is complicated. And it's actually more fun. It has a very high learning curve is all. Once you grasp it, it's easy.


Indeed.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I once broke a Goat's leg whilst playing golf.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't see how that could be possible. I know I'd never do such a thing. I'm depending on you covering my ass when the zombies attack. *


Are Zombies manditory for me to cover your ass. 

Derek you're like a Nerd Superhero, and as a fellow nerd I mean that as the worst compliment ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Derek you're like a Nerd Superhero, and as a fellow nerd I mean that as the worst compliment ever.


Thanks?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

THE SATELLITE TV CRAPPED OUT ON ME FOR NO REASON AND I MISSED THE WHOLE FUCKING CAR CHASE IN THE BLUES BROTHERS! SO MAD!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Are Zombies manditory for me to cover your ass.


*absolutely not.. and there's plenty of it to cover. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think that's my cue to due some covering.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> THE SATELLITE TV CRAPPED OUT ON ME FOR NO REASON AND I MISSED THE WHOLE FUCKING CAR CHASE IN THE BLUES BROTHERS! SO MAD!


*





*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> THE SATELLITE TV CRAPPED OUT ON ME FOR NO REASON AND I MISSED THE WHOLE FUCKING CAR CHASE IN THE BLUES BROTHERS! SO MAD!


That is bullshit. You should sue. Its like the best car chase seen in movie history.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My Dad saw the giant freeway crash in person since he was working right where they filmed it. And I think the Bullitt car chase might still be a little bit better than the Blue Bros one even though the BB one has a bunch of crashing in it.



LadyCroft said:


> *absolutely not.. and there's plenty of it to cover. *


I'll make sure its my duty to make sure no Zombies bite that booty.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So I totally just got fired.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMister said:


> So I totally just got fired.


That blows. What happened?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Really? That sucks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not literally. It was a joke. Albeit an inside joke with no one here in on it, so it was kinda pointless to post.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You mean you made me feel empathy and IT WAS FOR NOTHING?


YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

My douchebaggery knows no bounds.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I missed it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sup?.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Child porn,Forrest Griffin,Magic the Gathering, David Carusso,Blues Brothers, and Tie exfixiation, and I missed all of it.

Here is what Forrest Griffin is good at, he's the one getting his ass kicked


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good to put a (knocked the fuck out) face to what I've heard about him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Mr.Mister, Cliff Lee is going to the Rangers... you owe me a dollar thirty-three.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I seriously must've been drunk when I made that bet. Did you take advantage of me?

Check's in the mail.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Edit - NM I don't care anymore


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I never saw a sig there. Just some IMG tags and a link.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah I change it a couple times in the matter of minutes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*...huh?*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *...huh?*


Shouldn't you be whoring it up somewhere else


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

At least you're subtle Myers.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Reuters provided the most awesome news headline ever today:










And yes, it's real: http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6622I420100703


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Two unfortunate names right there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao that is great.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Just give Sticksy a few weeks.


fuck you ya [email protected]


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That don't make him a bad person though...
*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

@ will94: Wow, that's just sad. Wrong place at the wrong time. :lmao

Truth - Machete trailer owned. Can't wait.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey LC, sup?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not a lot, Nick. How the hell are you? 


--- truth--- I hate it when there's no alcohol to steal.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Caesar WCWR said:


> @ will94: Wow, that's just sad. Wrong place at the wrong time. :lmao
> 
> Truth - Machete trailer owned. Can't wait.


More Truth - Danny Trejo is awesome. Everyone knows this though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> fuck you ya [email protected]


I'm about 10 years older than your personal preference, right gender though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not bad, my football game got called off which is alright seeing as i'm meant to be out for 2 weeks injured anyway. just really bored now and tempted to go to the gym.

you're 28/f/ and living in Sydney McQueen? thats awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How did you get injured, Nick? And what type of injury? Need some steroids?... I know a guy*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

25/M/U.S. 

Sorry bro.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *How did you get injured, Nick? And what type of injury? Need some steroids?... I know a guy*


injured it playing football. damaged my anterior talofibular ligament about 4-5 weeks ago but i've been playing every week so it hasn't healed properly.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

MrMister said:


> More Truth - Danny Trejo is awesome. Everyone knows this though.


Fuck yeah.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I forgot about Machete coming out. When is the release date?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

September 3th, I believe. I kind of forgot about it as well until the trailer was released. I'm looking forward to it and The Expendables.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is Danny Trejo a Mexican or a Mexican't?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Is Danny Trejo a Mexican or a Mexican't?


Have you been watching George Lopez? :side: He's a Mexicandowhateverthefuckhewants.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> Stay away from that creep, LC. His friends look at kiddie porn.


She is old enough to make her own decisions!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I haven't heard of Machete  but I'm looking forward to Salt.



EDIT: lol I feel safe around Nicky!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No Johnny Depp said that to him in the sequel to Desperado.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> She is old enough to make her own decisions!


and Cerbs is old enough to give fatherly advice. oyeah, what now? ;D


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No Johnny Depp said that to him in the sequel to Desperado.


Once Upon A Time In Mexico? I preferred Desperado, TBH. Once Upon A Time was good, but Johnny Depp was too much in the foreground. Antonio Banderas took a damn backseat.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I haven't heard of Machete  but I'm looking forward to Salt.
> *


Yeah you have. Caesar and I are talking about it. It's a Robert Rodriguez movie, so there's going to be tons of explosions and graphic violence. You'll love it.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> and Cerbs is old enough to give fatherly advice. oyeah, what now? ;D


:lmao GOOD ONE! He is 26 after all!

LC, I thought you were my age. I'm surprised that you're only 20!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah you have. Caesar and I are talking about it. It's a Robert Rodriguez movie, so there's going to be tons of explosions and graphic violence. You'll love it.


Don't forget sex. LC is quite the promiscuous one, so of course she'll love it!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love sexy things! 


And I love Rodriguez! Didn't he do Desperado? 



Gee, how old are you? I thought you were around 20! I turn 21 next March... and then I get my carried concealed permit... Yeah baby!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Once Upon A Time In Mexico? I preferred Desperado, TBH. Once Upon A Time was good, but Johnny Depp was too much in the foreground. Antonio Banderas took a damn backseat.


Same, i'm not a huge fan of Depp tbh. He is a great actor but he in a lot of movie I don't care for.



Sticksy said:


> and Cerbs is old enough to give fatherly advice. oyeah, what now? ;D





Caesar WCWR said:


> Don't forget sex. LC is quite the promiscuous one, so of course she'll love it!


I'm almost 26 and its ok if Croft calls me Daddy. In a completely creepy way.

Gee, did you buy Cerbs his Habs shirt or is he kissing your ass.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what? you turn 21 in March Crofty? what date?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm 23 at the moment!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah RR did Desperado among other things like Sin City.

Planet Terror is kinda awesome too.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Gee, did you buy Cerbs his Habs shirt or is he kissing your ass.


I bought him a Habs and Joker t-shirt for our one year anniversary. He has gotten into the Habs a lot because of me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> what? you turn 21 in March Crofty? what date?



*30th *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I loved Desperado and Sin City.  *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

haha, i turn 21 on March 20th. I believe that Shannon turns 22 on March 20th as well.

23? you old bitch Gee :side:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> haha, i turn 21 on March 20th. I believe that Shannon turns 22 on March 20th as well.
> 
> 23? you old bitch Gee :side:


My birthday is on April 20th. 

I'm reaching my prime. :side:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Am I the youngest here?  Just turned 19 a month ago.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I still wanna hear the answer to the Habs shirt question, Gee *


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Scroll up and you'll see my response!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you all for making me the old man in this thread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ahh it was on the last page... I hate it when I have a post that's the last post on a given page. 


I even rooted for the Habs, Gee simply because I know how much you love them.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel old as hell now, I won't say my age but... *coughs* 27 *coughs* I feel a little old now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you're the old man in every thread unless Troy or Rajah is around...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Older is a good thing. 


*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I feel old as hell now, I won't say my age but... *coughs* 27 *coughs* I feel a little old now.


*If you were a rock star this would be a good year to die.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Older is a good thing. *


Younger is most certainly better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Younger is most certainly better.


Stop getting mad at me for outing you as a Pedo and then turn around and say shit like this.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Ahh it was on the last page... I hate it when I have a post that's the last post on a given page.
> 
> 
> I even rooted for the Habs, Gee simply because I know how much you love them.*


Awwww that's sweet of you!  

I have to agree with LC. Older is definitely better as long as I don't see any white hair.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - I'm entertained right now reading this thread.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *If you were a rock star this would be a good year to die.*


Oh yeah I just remembered Jim Morrison, Hendrix, and Janis Joplin all died at that age. Shit I could die soon too, though dying young does sound cool. If I had to pick a time to die it would be young and in my prime. Could this year be the end of Jack Donaghy?!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Stop getting mad at me for outing you as a Pedo and then turn around and say shit like this.


haha, i knew you'd make a comment. Younger is better up to a point, then it just gets creepy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd mark.

I'm going out in a blaze of glory, and yes Bon Jovi will be playing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Oh yeah I just remembered Jim Morrison, Hendrix, and Janis Joplin all died at that age. Shit I could die soon too, though dying young does sound cool. If I had to pick a time to die it would be young and in my prime. Could this year be the end of Jack Donaghy?!





Brian Jones, Kurt Cobain, and Peter Ham. 27 is trendy.




~Fallen Angel~ said:


> My birthday is on April 20th.
> 
> I'm reaching my prime. :side:




B-Day on 4/20 huh?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Awwww that's sweet of you!
> 
> I have to agree with LC. Older is definitely better as long as I don't see any white hair.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope I don't die for a long time but remember at my funeral if you have a long face I'll NEVER speak to you again! Just keep that in mind everyone. But seriously dying young would suck, I'd only want to die young if I lived a horrible life in some 3rd World country where I was forced to be in a army that included 3 year olds who knew how to fully operate a AK47, than I'd want to die, quick.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sticksy said:


>





What, no Mr. Rogers?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sabrina we need to hit that bank, Bon Jovi needs to play my funeral.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> B-Day on 4/20 huh?


Yup! Hitler's birthday and National Pot Smoking Day. I was destined to be an oddball. 




Sticksy said:


>


I was thinking more along the lines of.....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Most importantly -Mystery's- Birthday.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

His birthday is on 4/20? I didn't know that. I' m clearly more important!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Those are actually the same guy Gee. He's just got makeup on in the lower picture.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Those are actually the same guy Gee. He's just got makeup on in the lower picture.


:lmao


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't do this to me! DO NOT RUIN JOHNNY DEPP!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WINONA FOREVER!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Hahahaha yeah! That was hilarious. I don't like the idea of couples getting each others' names tattooed on their bodies. Look at what happens if you break up; it looks silly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to bed, later all.

Stay 500ft from playgrounds Nick. Or i'm sorry 150m


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah! gotta love working till 1am. I'm fucking tired.

That Machete trailer was badass, and if anyone was wondering, I turn 25 in November.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hooray Myers is my age.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

mcqueen man hai


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG INTERNETGASM FOR KING KENNY!

Sup man?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Internetgasms are pretty much a given whenever Kenny steps in.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kenny drips machismo... how can anyone be blamed for it?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

best part of getting home at 3:30am was that it was only an hours wait until the most useless game of the WC, the 3rd place playoff. been good thus far though, should've already had a red card.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

On Uruguay I'm guessing?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> best part of getting home at 3:30am was that it was only an hours wait until the most useless game of the WC, the 3rd place playoff. been good thus far though, should've already had a red card.


*It's amazing when both teams actually try to win this game or even care about it.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah it was a German bloke, studs up got the Uruguayan in the shin.

3rd place playoff games are usually pretty good b/c the teams relax and don't defend as much as they do when there's something on the line.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol good point. High scoring games are fun to watch.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not just high scoring but the players are free to be more creative which is always good to watch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Defense > all. That is all. Exhibitions are for children.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

free flowing football > dour defensive struggles.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh shit we're talking about _that_ football. Yeah I don't jack about that sport.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, the proper football. none of your american nonsense which would be #4 on my list of 5 favourite football codes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love my American nonsense.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

sup sticksy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, just watching the world cup. sup with you X?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

not too much, listening to some music.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

McQueen said:


> OMG INTERNETGASM FOR KING KENNY!
> 
> Sup man?


Not much man, on holidays (break from uni), been a while since I've been in here.

much <3 for you, Evo and LadyCroft =]


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> not much, just watching the world cup. sup with you X?


Only [email protected] watch Soccer.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hooray for tied games!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers, what is your gang affilation.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't have one, unless my gang is the WHITE MAN!!!! It's funny, gangs don't really mess with any of us here. I live in the good area of Long Beach, so we hardly get any trouble. They also know that most white people aren't affiliated with anyone. The only time we got harassed was one time at a bar this drunk Samoan guy came up to me and told me to take off my red hat because it disrespected the samoan crypts in the area. He then showed me his gun and I took my hat off, good times.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I THOUGHT YOU WERE BLACK BECAUSE OF YOUR AVATAR AND ASSUMED YOU WERE IN A GANG.

You're a member of BooBaBa, the most badass motherfuckers on the planet.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have already had this discussion with that skank ladycroft, I'm as white as can be. I have a credit score of 830 to prove it. I should change my avatar eventually.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao I know I was fucking with you. The Credit score bit was pretty fucking funny though.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

AHH you got me, I always fall for that one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember someone saying that they thought you were black cause of the Silva avatar about a month ago. I remember your CM Punk cartoon avatar though (not that it has anything to do with your skin color).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- I like the long shots...and the left out lost causes. Hanging in the back of the pack with the dark horses. I run the wrong road just as fast as I can. Lord knows there's no one else to blame... sometimes I think I get off on the pain.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah that cm punk one was when I was a huge mark, it's to bad his current storyline kind of blows.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth- I like the long shots...and the left out lost causes. Hanging in the back of the pack with the dark horses. I run the wrong road just as fast as I can. Lord knows there's no one else to blame... sometimes I think I get off on the pain.*


Goddammit shut up


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Quit double posting, fair weather Punk fan. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He called you a skank. I think you two should fight for my amusement. Winner gets to sex me up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He loves my skanky side... most black guys do.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll do what I want. CM Punk just needs this faction to actually lead to something.Ever since he has had the mask, they haven't done one thing relevant.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> He called you a skank. I think you two should fight for my amusement. Winner gets to sex me up.


In that case I'll let her win. It might take a while because she's a girl and everything.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your a true pal Myers thanks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He's one of the cool brotha's.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I figured I would throw you a bone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need all the help I can get lately.

I've decided to become a Blue Guitarist since my life is one big Blues song.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How about a blue Blues guitarist?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It looks like I just "Blue" myself for no reason.

Dr. Tobias Funke for the win.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

as long as you're not an emo guitarist


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, emo is a teenager thing and i'm convinced current teenagers are all a bunch of ...gots.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I've noticed you like to call lots of things [email protected]


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I must be subconsciously channeling AJ Styles. I have said it a lot lately but to be fair Sticksy, the show Glee and emo teenagers are all pretty ...goty.

One more but Fall Out Boy are a bunch of [email protected] too.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

AJ called someone a [email protected]? That's great. I agree that all of those things are a form of [email protected]


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

What's ...goty to me is not even being able to spell out [email protected] You can say "gay", "queer", "****", "chode smoker", or any other word/insult meaning homosexual but not "f a g" or "*******". Look, f,ag has actually grown into more than just a juvenile insult, but an essential piece of our vocabulary.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah Myers, in the indies its quite common to hear AJ yell out "You little ...got" in his matches unless he is wrestling one of his buddies.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I think this thread would be a better hit if Ladycroft's avatar was the picture of her ass. I am speaking for the Rants community here, I am just a messenger.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think at one point it was her ass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol it was. But I got shit on for that... perhaps that's apropos now that I think about it.... or ironic.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I should make a shrine to your ass Sabby. Just to be as creepy as possible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Spank it like you own it *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kinky.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I hope nobody reps me anymore for a long time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its slowed down conciderably for me but asking for rep is sad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

entering the thread to see McQueen call me a [email protected] and talk about LC's ass. must be fate :hmm:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't rep you again just yet McDreamy but it's coming.


Edit for Nick: Hey Nick!*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Its slowed down conciderably for me but asking for rep is sad.


*Rep 4 Rep? :$ *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey Sabby, supwitchugirl?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

sup guys?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not much Nick. Trying to be a good girl. It's harder than one might think.  How are you?


Edit: Hey TKOK! How are ya?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sabby I encourage you to be a bad girl.

TKOK we must battle!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What the fuck is this a gathering place?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not bad, i'm bored and just waiting around until i have to go to work.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Kicks down the door and points gun at everyone* Give me all your fucking money! ...I always wanted to do that. Hello to all.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Not much Nick. Trying to be a good girl. It's harder than one might think.  How are you?
> 
> 
> Edit: Hey TKOK! How are ya?*


Pretty good, kinda bored though



McQueen said:


> Sabby I encourage you to be a bad girl.
> 
> TKOK we must battle!


 Not that i need a reason to kick your ass, but what are we battling over?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hello Cap'n Jack!

You really need a Jack Sparrow avatar.



McDreamy, Bad is certainly more fun!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We're fighting over the concept you can kick my ass TKOK. I'm a dangerous man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> *Kicks down the door and points gun at everyone* Give me all your fucking money! ...I always wanted to do that. Hello to all.


This killed me.

Success is TKOK's only option. Watch out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ thats aimed at you McQueeny.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> This killed me.


If needed, I can call upon Puggle to take care of that guy for you. He is currently 1-0 in fights on WF. 

He's like Goldberg, but Catholic.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> We're fighting over the concept you can kick my ass TKOK. I'm a dangerous man.


Prove your dangerous.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damnit I'm starvin' .... we got any pancakes over there, Mr.Mister?*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I can take everyone here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Goldberg is a Jew and that makes me like him even more because Andy Botwin is a fictional Jew.

I think the fact I cyberstalk Sabby is proof enough of my dangerousness and ability to arrouse crazy chicks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™;8606467 said:


> If needed, I can call upon Puggle to take care of that guy for you. He is currently 1-0 in fights on WF.
> 
> He's like Goldberg, but Catholic.


It killed me in a good way as in it made me laugh.

Puggle is God. He's replaced Clapton.

EDIT: Yeah Croft, I'll get Jeeves to make you some. He's to pancakes like Bernie Kosar is to chicken marsala.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jeeves is my hero. 




Number 293 of things you'd rather not hear at a party. - "I've got good news and bad news. The good news is there's one more line... the bad news is you're doing it off of my cock."*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Hello Cap'n Jack!
> 
> You really need a Jack Sparrow avatar.
> 
> ...


Jack Sparrow, hmmm I would but I always hated those movies he's in, but if you think it would make a good Avatar, I'll look into one. Pass the syrup someone, anyone?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Goldberg is a Jew and that makes me like him even more because Andy Botwin is a fictional Jew.
> 
> I think the fact I cyberstalk Sabby is proof enough of my dangerousness and ability to arrouse crazy chicks.


Nah that just makes you creepy. if you were to say you've knocked bitches out, i'd consider you dangerous.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No, not you Jack!!!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"Hey Charlie, want to do a line off my boner?"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

so by knocking bitches out he becomes dangerous to other bitches, right? so in a roundabout way you just called yourself a bitch.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> "Hey Charlie, want to do a line off my boner?"


That reminds of something i read in Ozzy Osbourne's autobiography, dunno why cause i don't remember reading anything about a guy's boner. plenty of stuff about doing lines.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You know You've hit the big time when you do a line off a hooker's ass.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Goldberg is a Jew and that makes me like him even more because Andy Botwin is a fictional Jew.


WEEDS FTW!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *No, not you Jack!!!!*


Damn, I was in the mood for some pancakes too. Food Network will do that to me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Weeds is coming back soon. they've been running non-stop promo's for it on showtime.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Senor Doug and El andy are my heroes. Moreso Andy because he got to cater for Lexington Steele.

Sabrina, we're goin to a classy meal at Denny's, get in the car bitch.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My sister came to me today and was pissed about how bad Employee of the Month is... I had to laugh. 

I mean that's like coming to me and saying I fucked a really thin African boy that's a heroin user, and saying now I feel like I'm getting sick. If you don't fucking know walking into Employee of the month starring Dane Cook and Jessica Simpson that it's going to be the worst fucking film of all time I don't know what to tell ya.

My sister likes Dane Cook for some reason... I don't think he's funny at all though.*


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Nancy Botwin is a MILF.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dane Cook is shit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop is the worst fucking film of all time. Get yo facts straight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I've only seen one Dane Cook movie.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Denny's is about as classy as it gets around these parts, so I'm all in!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How long do you think it took Bruce Buffer to come up with "It's Time!"?

EDIT: Jeeves is insulted but whatever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Call me, we'll get a Grand Slam.

Dane Cook sucks but the movie Mr. Brooks was ok.

Mary-Louise Parker is a MILF x10000. she looks fucking fine for being 45 years old.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> I've only seen one Dane Cook movie.


*Consider yourself lucky.




You and Jeeves are going with us, Brek.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The worst movie of all time is troll 2.

Bruce Buffer > Michael Buffer

I have never watched weeds


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never seen a Dane Cook movie and only watched about five minutes of his stand up.

Myers you think "It's Time!" is awesome don't you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Weeds is alright. Andy & Doug make it worth watching.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Call me, we'll get a Grand Slam.
> 
> Dane Cook sucks but the movie Mr. Brooks was ok.
> 
> Mary-Louise Parker is a MILF x10000. she looks fucking fine for being 45 years old.


I marked when they started showing her titties.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Everyone's going to Denny's without me, ok cool I'll be eating a 20 piece nugget at McDonald's ALONE, again I guess. Thank's a lot you bastards! *storms off*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Do you guys think you could deliver a baby in an emergency?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bruce Buffer is awesome, anyone hating on the man will invoke my wrath.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Everyone's going to Denny's without me, ok cool I'll be eating a 20 piece nugget at McDonald's ALONE, again I guess. Thank's a lot you bastards! *storms off*


*Chicken Nuggets used to be my favorite munchies food after parties. 



And are you going to only invite people with small faces to your funeral?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Do you guys think you could deliver a baby in an emergency?*


Yeah, i reckon i'd do a decent job of it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah another "It's Time!" fan.

Yeah, I could deliver a baby. Easy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Everyone's going to Denny's without me, ok cool I'll be eating a 20 piece nugget at McDonald's ALONE, again I guess. Thank's a lot you bastards! *storms off*


Fuck that, we live in Jersey.... let's just go to Wawa and chill on the boardwalk...


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

"It's time" is awesome, but only Mr. Buffer can truly pull it off.

I can deliver a baby, it's not that hard. You just have to get past the vagina opening up like a venus flytrap, that's fucking gross.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> *Yeah, i reckon i'd do a decent job of it.*


*

Really what is there to it? You yell, "push, push!!!" and then you bite off the umbilical cord...*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i take it you're not a UFC fan MrMister?

^^^ its more about making sure the mother-to-be is calm and relaxed.

now i'm off to work.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

GD™ said:


> Fuck that, we live in Jersey.... let's just go to Wawa and chill on the boardwalk...


I'm with you man, let's do it! I love the boardwalk. Jersey 4-Life!

And yeah LC, only those with small faces can come to my funeral. Anyone with a face longer than 3 inches will be barred from entering, no one with a long face will be able to sneak in, they'll be a man with a ruler to measure at the entrance.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Right. It's easy shit. Cakewalk with eyes closed.

That's actually a good point Myers. He actually does pull off saying something completely retarded. And yet it doesn't sound _completely_ retarded.

EDIT: @Sticksy I like MMA/UFC whatever it is. I'm just messin around.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I'm with you man, let's do it! I love the boardwalk. Jersey 4-Life!
> 
> And yeah LC, only those with small faces can come to my funeral. Anyone with a face longer than 3 inches will be barred from entering, no one with a long face will be able to sneak in, they'll be a man with a ruler to measure at the entrance.


*A man with convictions... I like that. 




....and no I'm not talking about misdemeanors or felonies.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

As for delivering a baby I don't think I could do that. Under my hardened exterior is a very squeemish man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not heart surgery Jack.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah but there's blood, ambillican chords and a strange woman pushing 7+lbs of human life through her lady parts. I don't think I could take all of that.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Yeah but there blood, ambillican chords and a strange woman pushing 7+lbs of human life through her lady parts. I don't think I could take all of that.


Is anyone else turned on by this?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Only [email protected] watch Soccer.


I am hurt, and even though this was a few pages ago, I cannot seem to let it go.

YOU HAVE SPINEBUSTED MY FEELINGS.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Yeah but there blood, ambillican chords and a strange woman pushing 7+lbs of human life through her lady parts. I don't think I could take all of that.


Sound like a Lexington Steele scene to me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw a video of a girl giving birth and remember 2 things.

1) she needed a trim, half expected Tarzan to come out.
2) looked like she was taking a gigantic dump.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmmm...the miracle of life affects us all in many different ways.

Praise be to Puggle.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- If I punched you in the face you'd have to fight the strong urge to thank me... I am the most interesting man in the world. Stay thirsty my friends!

Anyone else like those commercials?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- If I punched you in the face you'd have to fight the strong urge to thank me... I am the most interesting man in the world. Stay thirsty my friends!
> 
> Anyone else like those commercials?


I don't always drink beer, but when I do, I beat my wife. Stay thirsty my friends.



To answer your question, yessir.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^I should get AV of the guy from the commercial it could say "Stay thirsty bitches!"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Greatest ad campaign in all of the history of mankind.

So yeah, I'm a fan. It's still not old for me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This might be the funniest video ever. How this guy did not become a star is beyond me.






*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- If I punched you in the face you'd have to fight the strong urge to thank me... I am the most interesting man in the world. Stay thirsty my friends!
> 
> Anyone else like those commercials?


*He can hold his breath under water for three hours.... while smoking a cigar.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I also like those Gieco Commerical where the guy is like"Does geico save you 15% on your car insuracne, doe______ do_______"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My favorite is the Charlie Daniels one...but I'm a mark.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

"He is the life of parties he has never attended”

“If he we’re to punch you in the face, you’d have to fight off the urge to thank him.”

“Sharks Have a week dedicated to him.”


"Police often question him, just because they find him interesting"

And LOL at the video, that guy needs to become a star!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

"He is the life of parties he has never attended”

That's the gold of those you have there Jack. 

Audition guy rocks Sabrina. You know this though.

My favorite might be.

"He can speak French...in Russian."


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My favorite is the Shark Week on.


Might have a sig/avy change to him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol @ speaks french...in russian :lmao


--- He has four hour erections...and does not call the doctor.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^The speaking French in Russian is my favorite one too, the worst commercials though are the E*Trade baby one's. I just don't find them funny, the only one I laughed at was the Milkaholic one. And that was only because of Lindsay Lohan's over reaction to it. But she doesn't have to worry about offensive commercials where she's going.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My favorite E-Trade baby commercial is the shocked face one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hate the etrade baby. Hate him.

Nothing to see here anymore. Just juvenile depravity.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember reading that 20th Century Fox is developing a E*Trade baby movie. Can anyone believe this shit? How are you going to make a movie based off a commercial, where the lead character shits themselves. I mean it would b the same situation as the "Where's The Beef?!" lady, but she had charisma.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well they tried a TV show about the Cavemen that went over huge...



*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was a big fan of the Caveman Geico bit, but holy shit that sit-com was beyond bad. I can't even joke about it being bad either. It was that bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> the worst commercials though are the E*Trade baby one's.


There's no way they could possibly be worse than the old GAP commercials.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol yeah it was brutal. 


Good news though. Raptor Island is on SYFY right now... Break out the popcorn motherfuckers!*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah that Geico Caveman show sucked and not in the "so bad it's good" way, but we all knew it would suck, so I wasn't shocked by how bad it was.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> There's no way they could possibly be worse than the old GAP commercials.


How old we talkin here? And they were pretty varied. I pretty much hated them all though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I never found the Cavemen commercials that funny.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Best.Theme.Ever, TKOK.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Pyro™;8606752 said:


> There's no way they could possibly be worse than the old GAP commercials.


I actually hate the newer one's more with the people dancing it was on around winter time. They were dancing and singing, and it came on every 2 seconds, I hated that damn commercial.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMister said:


> How old we talkin here? And they were pretty varied. I pretty much hated them all though.


Old enough that The Rock was still in the WWE. That's about all I know. There was one that drove me into insanity. It would come on during every Raw commercial break, and I got literally PISSED. It was that annoying. When I saw that commercial, I wanted to hurt people.

Although I just saw a GAP commercial from 2009 and good lord, that was AWFUL. That company's commercial makers can go straight to Hell.



> I actually hate the newer one's more with the people dancing it was on around winter time. Oh wait nevermind I was thinking of a Old Navy commercial, but yeah those old GAP commercials did suck.


Ugh, the Old Navy's ones are equally as bad. In fact, in one of the GAP commercials I was thinking of, it was actually an Old Navy one. I just did a search and it popped up. I did not need to see that again.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The old spice commercials are great too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The best.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*--- he once had a heart attack but was able to counter attack and keep drinking.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Myers said:


> The old spice commercials are great too.


Are those the one with super buff guy punching shit?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

They say the hardest thing about rollerblading is telling your parents that you're gay.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The best commercials of all time are the Terry Tate: Office Linebacker commercials that Reebok aired during the Superbowl. Those fucking ruled.

Oh, and this one


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm on board with the greatness of the Old Spice bits. The one with the black guy is pretty f'n funny.

Terry Tate did indeed fuck shit up.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> Are those the one with super buff guy punching shit?


No


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^lol those Terry Tate one's were funny as hell! I just remembered one I hate with a passion- The Shamwow one. I found it funny when I heard the Shamwow guy got arrested for beating up a hooker.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He once had a awkward moment, just to see how it feels.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The best.


*:lmao I hadn't seen that one.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He's not a gynecologist...but he'll take a look.



----- stay thirsty my friends. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Myers that's the one. Funny stuff.

Vince with Shamwow and Slap-Chop is awesome.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was thinking of these Old Spice commercials


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, this is serious.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

"He looked for his doppelganger and found Jesus"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I'm on board with the greatness of the Old Spice bits. The one with the black guy is pretty f'n funny.
> 
> Terry Tate did indeed fuck shit up.


He's awesome, and what makes it even better is that the actor who plays Terry is also the guy who plays Cole Train in the Gears of War series. That's like a double whammy of awesomeness.






:lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah, this is serious.


*I'm pretty sure that's banned in Alabama*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> I was thinking of these Old Spice commercials


I have never seen that one, that is awesome. EXPLOSION!!!! :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha, that Old Spice commercial is great. Who is that guy? I know I've seen that guy a ton of times....


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

He's been in a ton of movies, basically playing the same character. He is also going to be in that movie "The Expendables" which is going to be fucking great.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Expendables. Yeah there's no way this movie will suck. Even if it sucks it'll be awesome.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The guy in the Old Spice commercials is Terry Crews. He's been in several movies.

I love those commercials, especially since Tim and Eric from [adult swim] created them.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Expendables. Yeah there's no way this movie will suck. Even if it sucks it'll be awesome.


Oh I'm sure the movie won't be any good, there really isn't a good actor in that group (maybe Jet Li and Mickey Rourke) but it's still going to kick some serious ass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's pretty much what I meant.

Stallone also wrote it. And he wrote Cobra. So yeah, it could be a shit storm of awesome.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Also wrote The Rocky Series, and 3 rambo's no way that will suck. Well maybe if he goes into Rocky 5 writing mode.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh man, I want one now. Or a Magnum.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


>


Yummy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Golden Gaytime must be banned in Texas. I've never heard of it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It's Australian apparently. So this may have hit home for Hulky.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I see the truth in it. Kenny wants that GG goodness too it looks like.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> It's Australian apparently. So this may have hit home for Hulky.


Yeah1993 told me he has it every day.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> It's Australian apparently. So this may have hit home for Hulky.


Me too. it's nice.

but magnum owns it:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Magnums with the chocolate or caramel centre are the greatest things ever.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'm sold on Magnums being awesome even though I've never tasted one.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You can trust in us man.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- I miss the show Beyond Belief: Fact or Fiction.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love the show Cops...but I hate it when they do prostitution busts... unless the prostitute is really a man and the john doesn't know it... now THAT can be entertaining.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Doesn't beat the time on Tosh.o he had a clip where the Cops busted a Whore House and the prostitute actually posed for the cameras and began to wave at the cameras for her family. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol those crack whores are something else... it's almost like they aren't even human any more. It would be sad if it wasn't so damn funny.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I love the show Cops...but I hate it when they do prostitution busts... unless the prostitute is really a man and the john doesn't know it... now THAT can be entertaining.*


LOL I love to watch some John on Prostitute action, I almost forgot about COPS. I started to think it was scripted like most reality shows, I hope it isn't.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Naw, that stuff is as real as it gets. 

The idiots on there are priceless. COPS might be my favorite show of all time.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The people on it are indeed idiots, but that's what makes the show so damn fun to watch. If I was ever on COPS, which I'm sure I never would be, my criminal alter-ego name would be Jack Bandit. That sounds like a good criminal name to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I love the show Cops...but I hate it when they do prostitution busts... unless the prostitute is really a man and the john doesn't know it... now THAT can be entertaining.*







A bit on this exact subject (mid video it happens, but the entire video is GREAT). One of my favourite comedy bits of all time, from one of my favourite comedians of all time. 

A masterful bit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Pyro.. that is pretty damn funny.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agreed. 

Now I have to watch the other 3 parts of the special, because I've seen that bit but that's the only special of his that I could never find until now. Gonna take advantage.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Patton is a very funny tiny man. 

I like the cops that act all tough and shit, like the cop telling the story in Reservoir Dogs. And by like I mean I make fun of them any chance I can get.

"Stupid fuckin citizen didn't know close he came to gettin his head blown off...THAT CLOSE MAN!"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol those types of personalities are automatically drawn to that occupation... it's natural. And hilarious to watch as long as it's not being taken out on you *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I've been taken to jail by one of these douches. It totally sucked too, but was actually kinda funny on some level. Looking back on it, it's nothing but laughs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What were you arrested for?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

One was a civil disobedience type deal that would need a story I'm not going to tell here. That cop was cool.

The other was merely tickets that turned into warrants. That cop was a douche.

So yeah, nothing serious. Let's just say being held for the warrants, being in a cell with around twenty of the dumbest people I've ever met, showed me that I never wanted to come back. Not under any criminal circumstances that would keep there for any length of time anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cops always have that disorderly conduct card they can play at ANY TIME... it kinda sucks  

You don't want to answer their questions and you actually have a right not to answer them? That's okay, they'll just take you in for disorderly. 

A cop tells you to come over to them and you keep on walking... Disorderly.


Cop pulls you over and doesn't like the way you look but has nothing on you.... Disorderly.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I detect some venom in those words Sabrina.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You detect correctly.  

I just hate that they have a trump card no matter if you haven't done a damn thing wrong... *


other than robbing a liquor store....


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

there was a lady cop at work the other day, fuck me i reckon she'd be up for it rough, but not the good kind. The kind of rough where she is the one doing the shafting which isn't cool.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I almost got arrested for tresspassing on a puplic school once.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Nick  Can use that nighstick can she? 


My new favorite Geico commercial




*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice.

.............................perhaps a little...

Abe you rule.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Abe was not to be messed with...


....well except that one night in the theater.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hai hai hai


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao Nick  Can use that nighstick can she? *


she certainly looked like she could, with a smile on her face as she did it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Howdy King Kenny!



Nick, you'd be walking bowlegged for a month. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

is that how long it took you to recover?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hows things sabrina?

nickkkkkkky


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> is that how long it took you to recover?


*I'm still an anal virgin for that very fear.. 




Kenny, I am rolling. how the hell are you? Have you met sheriff Behan?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well then, have i got a 21st birthday present in store for you...

sup kenny, you watch spain/netherlands this morning?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm pretty tired. Drank alot before the big game, small nap, and watched the game, SPAIN  (as i predicted at start of tournament). Its 830am over here in Sydney ahhh. 

might watch tna victory road seeing as im up.

who?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm looking forward to it Nick... I'll soon be too old for ya.  Woe is me.






Kenny, I was quoting Tombstone.  The proper response to, "have you met Sheriff Behan" would be... "Piss on you, Sabrina" 


*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Abe was not to be messed with...
> 
> 
> ....well except that one night in the theater.*


Shot by a coward yes. Unfortunate half the country hates you, one coward will wind up killing you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Shot by a coward yes. Unfortunate half the country hates you, one coward will wind up killing you.


*The dirty ol' coward that shot Mr. Howard


.... oh wait, wrong coward.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *The dirty ol' coward that shot Mr. Howard
> 
> 
> .... oh wait, wrong coward.*


I didn't get this reference. How is this possible?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I didn't get this reference. How is this possible?



*You're a Texan so fuck if I know...


it's the Jesse James song.  



Have you met Sheriff Behan?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm looking forward to it Nick... I'll soon be too old for ya.  Woe is me.
> 
> 
> 
> *


you'll never be too old for me. providing you keep your figure :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

are you going to watch victory road?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

think its about time to have a shower or get some sleep. its weird going to bed at nearly 9am but w/e


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I only watched PPV's when I got them illegally for free.


EDIT: G'night Nick*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *You're a Texan so fuck if I know...
> 
> 
> it's the Jesse James song.
> ...


Piss on you, Sabrina (in Doc voice)

And I thought it was Wyatt asking Behan if he'd met Doc. Meh, same difference.

You'll have to sing that song to me. Tune up the gee-tar.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Piss on you, Sabrina (in Doc voice)
> 
> And I thought it was Wyatt asking Behan if he'd met Doc. Meh, same difference.
> 
> You'll have to sing that song to me. Tune up the gee-tar.


*Holy shit, I think you're right about the order of that quote! 

The piss on you part is correct though. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it still ends the same with Doc being awesome. That's all that matters.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brek, have you seen, The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. Starring Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck, Sam Sheppard and a cast that just goes on an on? 

Great flick and an amazingly good performance by Casey Affleck.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'll be streamin' it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heh, Travis Bickle shills that film to me all the time. Well not all the time, but more than once.

No I haven't seen it yet. It's on the the "to watch" list though for sure.

Funny how Casey developed into this competent actor and his big brother still sucks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think you'll really like it, Brek. You don't get to see a western done in such an artsy way. It's pretty unique.


I've tried streaming before, Kenny, but I can never find a dependable stream.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh yeah..and Ben certainly does suck lol. But I thoroughly enjoyed him being the asshole in Dazed and Confused. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ben has his moments, he does comedy alright. The more serious the role though, the worse he gets.

Did you ever watch Once Upon a Time in the West?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nope but they have it at WalMart for five bucks and I'm getting it next time I go to Hazard. 


Behind every great man there's a woman... and that woman was Martha Washington, man. And every day George would come home and she'd have a big fat bowl waiting on him, man...when he'd come to the door. She was a hip, hip, hip lady, man.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought you had requested Once Upon a Time here. Download must've sucked. Meh.

Dazed and Confused is the only movie I like Matthew Mcyeahican'tspellhisname in. I don't really know Dazed and Confused enough to quote it, save Matt's awesome line about high school chicks.

I like Slacker better though. Have you seen Slacker? It's an early Linklater (dude that did Dazed) film.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I thought you had requested it here. Download must've sucked. Meh.
> 
> Dazed and Confused is the only movie I like Matthew Mcyeahican'tspellhisname in. I don't really know Dazed and Confused enough to quote it, save Matt's awesome line about high school chicks.
> 
> I like Slacker better though. Have you seen Slacker? It's an early Linklater (dude that did Dazed) film.


*I can quote Dazed all day long. And that line you like.... 


"that's what I like about high school girls. I get older but they stay that same age..."


what a creepy character... and I love it 


Haven't seen Slacker yet though. haven't even heard of it.  But I did see the Machete trailer... that looks awesome.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep that's the line. Slater was another great character in that movie, the guy you quoted. I can't remember any of the names, but the characters were all pretty good. 

Slacker is cool. It follows various characters around Austin, kinda like a stream of consciousness. Basically the camera follows one character around, that character meet up with someone, those characters will bullshit then depart one another's company. Then it'll follow around the previously introduced character. It then continues this cycle the entire film. I'm not sure that makes any sense but it's more interesting than I'm making it sound.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That sounds awesome! lol 

I gotta see that.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah baby, you'd dig it the most.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth - Man on Fire might be my favorite vengeance movie of all time. Denzel fucking shows NO mercy in that movie. 


It turns me on. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Speaking of vengeance, I need to see Taken.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nah, Taken wasn't that good. Man on Fire > Taken... seriously Denzel is one of those brothas you just don't fuck with, like Samuel L. Jackson. Except in GTA San Andreas because Samuel L is just a bitch ass in that game. 

But seriously, don't cross Denzel. He was the baddest mother fucker in Man on Fire, American Gangster, and my all time favorite, Training Day.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Does Denzel cry in Man on Fire?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Does Denzel cry in Man on Fire?


I do not recall, but he did cry in Taking Pelham 1,2,3 however his characters name, Walter Garber is easily the greatest name I have ever seen. I am going to be naming my next two pets Walter and Garber.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I watched some of a old Denzel Movie before he got reaL famous, you would have never expected that he would be such a good actor from that watching the movie.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> I watched some of a old Denzel Movie before he got reaL famous, you would have never expected that he would be such a good actor from that watching the movie.


If you haven't watch Glory, it was his big break through performance. He was so great in that movie. The scene where he gets beaten and whipped is one of the most moving and powerful scenes I have ever seen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- having to work 7 days in a row sucks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™ said:


> If you haven't watch Glory, it was his big break through performance. He was so great in that movie. The scene where he gets beaten and whipped is one of the most moving and powerful scenes I have ever seen.


And he cried (not form the physical pain of course). And it was great.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

GD™ said:


> If you haven't watch Glory, it was his big break through performance. He was so great in that movie. The scene where he gets beaten and whipped is one of the most moving and powerful scenes I have ever seen.


Nah it was a movie that was way before Glory. it was a movie where he is the son of this white guy( the guy had a relationship with Denzel's movie mom) and the scene i saw was when they were playing basketball for some reason. Denzel's charecter playing Basketball made me look like Jordan. and Denzel also drove a car not even the Pimp My Ride guys could fix.

Found it's imdb page. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082138/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So it's Diff'rent Strokes but with Denzel instead of Gary Coleman. Lame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

R.I.P. Gary


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> So it's Diff'rent Strokes but with Denzel instead of Gary Coleman. Lame.


Pretty much.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

haaaiiiii there buddiesss.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sup Kenny?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, I just found out that Karnivool is playing at a small club around me in August and tickets are just $12. Totally stoked now that I can finally see them in concert.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Denzel gets a lifetime pass from me for Glory and Training Day*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No one's knocking Denzel. He's obviously awesome.

But duly noted.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was just sayin'....


and after watching Man on Fire again tonight it's put me in the mood for Training Day. That'll be my bedtime movie.  

I've noticed he dies alot in movies *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eva Mendes is the one who made Training Day.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Eva Mendes is the one who made Training Day.


*EVA MENDES AINT GOT SHIT ON ME!!!!




....or King Kong.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Eva Mendes is the one who made Training Day.


No, Denzel's 5 minute speech towards the end makes that movie.





TKOK™;8610150 said:


> Nah it was a movie that was way before Glory. it was a movie where he is the son of this white guy( the guy had a relationship with Denzel's movie mom) and the scene i saw was when they were playing basketball for some reason. Denzel's charecter playing Basketball made me look like Jordan. and Denzel also drove a car not even the Pimp My Ride guys could fix.
> 
> Found it's imdb page.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082138/


/passes up on a Lebron's Mom/Delonte West joke.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was joking about Eva GD. Denzel is indeed the vehicle of awesome in Training Day.

Truth - Eva Mendes ain't got shit on Sabrina.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I was joking about Eva GD. Denzel is indeed the vehicle of awesome in Training Day.
> 
> Truth - Eva Mendes ain't got shit on Sabrina.


Eh sooner or later I'll catch on when you are joking or not, lol. 


I may as well give a truth since I don't think I ever have. I just bought aviators to go with my first car. I'm feeling some Jersey Shore action is needed soon.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

shit, i can't wiat for that show to come back on.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

About to watch the new episodes of true blood and entourage


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

That show was pretty entertaining but its made things so much worse at the Jersey Shore. The place where they stayed at, Seaside Heights, it was sleazy before, and now its just filled with orange people and people trying to be a guido. I have seen Indians with their hair all spiked up with the headbands down there, doing the fist pump and shit.

:no:


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

Sadly I'm watching Becker. And loving it!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sledge. said:


> Sadly I'm watching Becker. And loving it!


I really hate that show... it really fucking sucks!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

The fact that Becker is being mentioned on the same page as Entourage is rather embarrassing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Myers, for some reason i keep thinking that, that yellow ball is going to hit Liddel in the head and KO him.


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

Curb Your Enthusiasm 
Entourage
Mad Men
Becker

One of these things doesn't fit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think Sledge. is pretty funny.

The answer is Curb though.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> Myers, for some reason i keep thinking that, that yellow ball is going to hit Liddel in the head and KO him.


Well it doesn't take much anymore to knock him out.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, that's why i was thinking that.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Pop Up Video was the unchallenged greatest show in VH1 history. And yes that includes Flavor of Love, Rock of Love and the god awful Scott Baio Is 45 and Single. Why was he single anyway, you're telling me even Joanie didn't want him?

Pop Up Video facts could make a bad video watchable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I Love the 80s/90s gives Pop Up Video a run for its money. PUV was great though for sure.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the I Love The... series too, but Pop Up Video slightly edges it out for me. I fear Michael Ian Black and Mo Rocca would be very unhappy with my decision.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think I'm gonna agree with you now. That show really could make a Richard Marx song suck less. That's an impressive feat. Mo and Mike will get over it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Do i need to have my man card taken away cause i had a Richard Marx song on my MP3 player, granted it was the only song anybody every cared about from him.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I find out the most interesting facts on PUV, like that Rosie O'Donnel was her class president in 1980. And Richard Marx did suck, I always thought Groucho and Harpo were funnier... wait I'm thinking of something ENTIRELY different, nevermind then.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

PUV made it possible for me to sit through a The Cure song.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did it ever tell you why the fuck that guy wore makeup and had his hair like that?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No. but i found out that they applied their own make-up. Also found out that the directer of the video for Love song kept directing them to look happier.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And they were having none of that shit I'm sure. Happier? Fuck that...we're The Cure.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Was the most depressed looking love song ever.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Had the craziest weekend of all time at All Good. Raged out so fucking hard, it was like the laws of the US didn't apply on that mountain top all weekend. So chill...so good.

Just took some vitamins since I slept like 10 hours the last 4 days and lost 10 lbs and probably ate like one regular days worth of food. But it was all well worth it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

3 days down, 4 to go.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Until what, Derek?*


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

What's going down for ya in 4 days if you don't mind me asking?

*Truth:* I feel like a normal person today and no longer smell like ass. Which was okay before because most of the hippies on the mountain probably already smelled worse than me from the jump.

*Truth:* I had an ecstasy testing kit with me, and tested a bunch of pills people were offering. This one dude had like 4,000 of these fake white 420 pills and was so bummed when I told him they were fake. I kind of had to lol because a tester is like $35 and this dumbass was amazed that it even existed. But I'm not eating no fake shit like some people, gotta do it right.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

One of my co-workers is on vacation, and since I'm the only other person whoworks the morning shift, I have to take all of his shifts this week, so I'm working 7 straight days in a row.

Today was day 3, I have 4 left. The worst part is that our work week just started over today, so I'm probably not going to be getting any overtime.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You going to get a lot of overtime out of this, Derek?


Super Delfin, I can't hang with hippies for that very reason. The smell. I've tried to do some partying with them it just don't work for me.*


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Some of them were good people, some of them were trying to rip off people who didn't know any better though. It was a weird scene for sure.

That sucks, employers will actively work to make sure that they don't pay OT, definitely happened to me getting my schedule shifted around at times in the past. Kind of annoying.

Had to work the entire month of May two years ago, shit was god awful so I feel your pain. And that was agricultural work so my 100+ hour check was like $600 since there was no OT. Fuck that greenhouse now that I think about it, they had a few herbs and spices just so they could be 'agricultural' and not pay OT but that wasn't where their money was coming from.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Most likely not getting any overtime. My shifts are just short enough that I won't be getting any overtime.

Usually I work 8 hour shifts, but they've been cut to 7 hours over 5 days, so no overtime for me.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

You think Hippies smell bad? Try Gypsies. They smell awful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Gypsies are just hippies with a purpose. 



Derek, that sucks that you aren't even going to get overtime. 




Delfin, all the hippies I know are really good people. I just can't stand to be around them.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> Super Delfin, I can't hang with hippies for that very reason. The smell. I've tried to do some partying with them it just don't work for me.*


The smell? Says the hillbilly. 

And....I'm sorry now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The smell? Says the hillbilly.
> 
> And....I'm sorry now.


*You're on my fucking shit list now. 


We have soap...and outhouses you know.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

This isn't where I parked my car! (again something I've always wanted to say) Oh well, while I'm here might as well chat with you fine folks, hello everyone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hello Jack.... Sheriff Behan, have you met Doc Holiday?*


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Nearly made the decision to buy a PS3 today, but my deposit has to show up first. That will happen in 40 minutes.

Swing my vote.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *You're on my fucking shit list now.
> 
> 
> We have soap...and outhouses you know.*


I fear your fucking shit list. What company do I keep on such a dreaded thing? the outhouses bit cracked me up btw


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Shit what if I'm on the list, it would be worse then being in a Mexican Standoff (MrMister knows what I mean)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I fear your fucking shit list. What company do I keep on such a dreaded thing? the outhouses bit cracked me up btw


*You're the only living member...



Evo, at least the PS3 has a blueray player.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The PS3 IMO has better exclusives. I would recommend getting Uncharted I and II along with Metal Gear 4.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *You're the only living member...
> *


That's scary on at least two levels. 



Nope just thought of a third one.


Uncharted 2 is a pretty amazing game. I'm a fan of the newest Resident Evil too whichever number it's up to now...5? But that's not exclusive I don't think...but certainly don't know.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

EvoLution™ said:


> Nearly made the decision to buy a PS3 today, but my deposit has to show up first. That will happen in 40 minutes.
> 
> Swing my vote.


Be different, get a Wii.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

MUSIC FESTIVALS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Star Wars episode IV summed up.






*


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

That video was adorable.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Insanely cute.

It's just hit me that in the last 96 hours I saw Jay-Z, MUSE, Eminem and 16 other acts live...

Holy Shit.

It's weird how you don't think about it too much when you're actually there :lmao.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The forest for the trees or something like that Craig.

And when/if I ever have a daughter she will completely own me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

SPRINGSTEEN QUOTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

RAGE!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Craig said:


> Insanely cute.
> 
> It's just hit me that in the last 96 hours I saw Jay-Z, MUSE, Eminem and 16 other acts live...
> 
> ...


All in one night? Lucky mofo.

Truth: just posted a picture in pic thread


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Evo is now an official owner of a PS3. And for those that brought it up, Uncharted came with it (and so did Little Big Planet). I added on GTA4 and FIFA '10 just for the lulz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Congratulations, Evo. PS3 rules. 

Get the God of War collection, and God of War III. Get GTA: Episodes of Liberty City to go along with GTA IV as well. Not only are they both amazing games, but EFLC ties up all the loose ends from GTA IV, it explains the rest that GTA IV doesn't.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Uncharted will not disappoint. I second the God of War series too. GoW III is the only actual PS3 game of the series though. All three are great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The one drawback to the PS3 is it doesn't have Mass Effect. 

Mass Effect 2 absolutely crushes any game that I've ever played.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, Gord. I don't know too much about this super advanced stuff so it'll definitely be a learning experience. I probably won't buy God of War just yet but I'll definitely write that down. The Liberty City thing, too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Mass Effect 2 doesn't do a whole lot for me. I enjoy playing it but I don't find it to be anything special.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks. It's not really complicated. If I can do it, you can definately do it.

I can recommend several other games as well if you want, but unless you have really good finances, you won't be able to get them anywhere near each other. If you're open to renting them, that's a great option to get through a list.



> Mass Effect 2 doesn't do a whole lot for me. I enjoy playing it but I don't find it to be anything special.


BLAAAAAAAAAAASPHEMY!

Mass Effect 2 is staggering. The scores it's gotten are amazing and rightfully deserved. I can understand if it's not your cup of tea, but I can't understand why it wouldn't be.

Have you even played 1? A big part of playing 2 is playing 1 and importing your Paragon/Renegade stats/choices/etc, as well as understanding pieces of the storyline.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I have an Xbox 360. Have had it for a while but I haven't had much time at all to use it. When I have used it, it's been Fifa 10. 

When I'm able to gather some money (after some debts/fees are paid off), what do you recommend?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nah, Gord, I didn't play 1 so that might have something to do with it. But like I said, I really enjoy playing it. I think it's fun and well worth a buy, it just doesn't do for me what it does for you. I like Red Dead Redemption better. But I absolutely suggest he give it a try if he likes those types of games.

Has anyone played the new RPG game Alpha Protocol? I'm wondering if that's worth a buy. *I can't rent games where I live**


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> I have an Xbox 360. Have had it for a while but I haven't had much time at all to use it. When I have used it, it's been Fifa 10.
> 
> When I'm able to gather some money (after some debts/fees are paid off), what do you recommend?


*I loved playing football *soccer where I live* in high school but I've never played a football game like Fifa or anything for XBox... I bet I'd really enjoy it. *


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I reckon you'd like it.  FOOTBALL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I see. Yeah, 1 is a big part, a really big part. Well, if you think it's well worth a buy, I guess that's all that matters. I thought you were saying it was just an ordinary, average title and it clearly isn't.

Red Dead Redemption is unbelievable and I have to say that it's probably the runner up for Game Of The Year. Rockstar did more with a Western title than has ever been done in video games, they went above and beyond, but there's no way I'm putting it above Mass Effect 2. When you know Mass Effect in it's full context, it's just WAY too deep. Im fact, it's actually the highest rated 360 game of ALL TIME.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nah I can see where LC is coming from, I had the first Mass Effect and that game blew dick. Sold out just a few days later because I hated it. Same with Fallout 3, don't see why everybody loved that game, fuck that game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I didn't like Fallout 3 either....funny thing is though, I could watch my sister play it for hours. Just never liked playing it myself.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't really play that many games but Mario Kart 64 is one of the greatest games ever, as are all Mario games. Sorry to sound simple and basic, but Mario games are greatness.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Thanks. It's not really complicated. If I can do it, you can definately do it.
> 
> I can recommend several other games as well if you want, but unless you have really good finances, you won't be able to get them anywhere near each other. If you're open to renting them, that's a great option to get through a list.


Yeah man, I'm a smart consumer but also a very timid one. I don't spend unless I'm getting a good deal (and not necessarily always in price, but also in value). Today, I had a friggin' good opportunity and that's what got me to finally cave in.

I don't expect to buy a ton of games as I hardly have the time to play them anyways, but I will certainly listen to your recommendations and such.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sinistar...greatest game of all time.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

No I am sorry, but Nintendo 64's 007: Goldeneye, hands fucking down, end of discussion, best video game ever. Reminiscing back to the days I was 5 and 6 shooting up Commies, good ol' days.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm not a huge first person shooter fan.


Brek, have you played Red Dead Redemption yet? 


...and comment on the last video I sent you please. 




*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not a subjective thing. Sinistar is objectively the greatest game ever made.

EDIT: Yes I have Sabrina it's kinda a big deal. Me comment?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallout 3 indeed sucks.

Mass Effect 2 makes Mass Effect 1 look like a piece of shit. Mass Effect 1 is a little tough to enjoy at certain points. The Mako (vehicle/tank thing) missions are HORRIBLE. They cut those completely out of 2. It doesn't play as good, it doesn't feel as epic, etc. The only thing about Mass Effect 1 that's better than 2 is Wrex, although Wrex shows up in 2 briefly providing a certain process (won't post spoilers).

I can see why playing Mass Effect 1 wouldn't appeal to someone. I don't agree but I can see why. I can't see why 2 wouldn't. 2 completely eliminated 1's problems. Go out and rent 2, I'd be amazed if you don't love it. Some people have said they didn't like 1 and loved 2.

Mass Effect 1 has a scene as amazing as anything in 2, though. Just 1 scene.






This scene is so deep and amazing, it has to be seen by anyone who hasn't seen it. Some of the best dialogue of all time.



Evolution said:


> I don't expect to buy a ton of games as I hardly have the time to play them anyways, but I will certainly listen to your recommendations and such.


Best recommendation I can give is Red Dead Redemption. It's made by Rockstar, the GTA guys. It's like GTA set in the old west, but it's not completely like GTA. There are some things that are very specific to Red Dead. It's gotten extremely high reviews.

Assassins Creed II as well. Very good game based in Italy during the Renassainance. You play an assassin trying to avenge his family who was killed by a major underground order. The main character is actually you in present day, but you're living out your ancestors life through a virtual machine, trying to piece things about what happened together because that organization is still out there today. It's a complicated back story, I can't explain it. You may want to wikipedia the very first Assassins Creed and read up on it. The first one isn't worth playing, but the second one is. There's also a direct sequel to AC II called AC: Brotherhood that comes out in November. I've seen it, it looks like AC II. I'd recommend that.

Not as good as the first 2, but I'd also recommend Darksiders. It's a game centered around one of the 4 Horsemen of the apocalypse. The end of the world was triggered prematurely and you get blamed for it, so you have to be sent back to Earth to clear your name 100 years later and unravel the conspiracy behind it. Extremely good, just not as good as the first 2.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> It's not a subjective thing. Sinistar is objectively the greatest game ever made.
> 
> EDIT: Yes I have Sabrina it's kinda a big deal.


I am Sinistar, beware I live, run, run, run?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> It's not a subjective thing. Sinistar is objectively the greatest game ever made.
> 
> EDIT: Yes I have Sabrina it's kinda a big deal.


*Yeah I know... but I've never seen you mention it so I was curious....



EX-------CUSE ME!



*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao yep that's the one GD.

I HUNGER!

So great.

@Sabrina. LoL silly woman. Yes Red Dead Redemption is awesome. Easily one of the best games I've ever played. I haven't played it all the way through though yet.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> :lmao yep that's the one GD.
> 
> I HUNGER!
> 
> ...


Yeah thats got nothing on James Bond owning Russians and driving tanks and shooting that crazy bitch in the Cuban Jungle.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> I have an Xbox 360. Have had it for a while but I haven't had much time at all to use it. When I have used it, it's been Fifa 10.


FIFA 10 is the best. Especially when it's on PS3. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™ said:


> Yeah thats got nothing on James Bond owning Russians and driving tanks and shooting that crazy bitch in the Cuban Jungle.


C'mon man, Sinistar came out in the early 80s. That game is incredible for its time. Goldeneye is the shit, I won't knock it. Sinistar is better.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> C'mon man, Sinistar came out in the early 80s. That game is incredible for its time. Goldeneye is the shit, I won't knock it. Sinistar is better.


Early 80s? Way before my time, I grew up on N64, my loyalties stick with James Bond and NBA Jam even though I'd always lose to Shaq and Kobe since the AI would always be the Lakers. That game was fucking rigged.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shit Sinistar is before my time too, but so is Led Zeppelin and The Allman Brothers. I know greatness when I see and hear and smell it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Shit Sinistar is before my time too, but so is Led Zeppelin and The Allman Brothers. I know greatness when I see and hear and smell it.


Not to mention, I see your a fan of Bruce. I got to drive by the Stone Pony in Asbury Park where his career got started. Some good shit, one of the few good things about the Jersey Shore.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm jealous I'll have you know. The Boss is a big deal for real.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Bruce Springsteen is the one person or thing from NJ who NO ONE makes fun of, a rare show of respect for the Garden State.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Let me just say, The Boss is one of the few positive things about this state. Bon Jovi, eh, could care less about that shmuck but Bruce my friend, you are right. He is the real deal. 

Oh and the Sopranos, yeah they're the real deal too. Had a scene from the show filmed down the block by my house, was actually in the final episode if you watched the show. See, all of us Jersey people aren't like those depicted in that scumbag show Jersey Shore.

Anyways since I am trying to get to know some people here, what are your names, because right now I am confused as fuck as to who is who.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

My name is Brek.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Well my birth certificate says Blake, but I fucking hate that name. So I rather have people here call me Jack.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My name's Reid.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> My name is Brek.


I am going to take a longshot and say that you are of European Background?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Well my birth certificate says Blake, but I fucking hate that name. So I rather have people here call me Jack.


Blake's a badass name tbh.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I knew a girl named Blake.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™;8615072 said:


> I am going to take a longshot and say that you are of European Background?


You lost that longshot sorry. Born and raised in Texas.

My dad's just a weird dude I guess heh. I get it from him.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^ BKB,I always thought it sounded a little too preppy, like it would be the name of someone who wore an Ascot. And the fact that there are girls with my name (like Blake Lively) makes me like it even less.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That would be a name like Thurston or Conrad. Not that there's anything wrong with Thurston, Conrad, or Blake for that matter.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> You lost that longshot sorry. Born and raised in Texas.
> 
> My dad's just a weird dude I guess heh. I get it from him.


Texas? Jesus Christ and I thought New Jersey was bad. 



Kidding.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™ said:


> Texas? Jesus Christ and I thought New Jersey was bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding.


I laughed.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I am Sinistar!
Beware, I live!
Run, Run, Run!
Beware, Coward!
Run, Coward!
RAWWWAAAARRRGGGGHHH!
I hunger.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone who has played that game knows how awesome those words sound.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Truth - I've never played that game and just looked it up when you mentioned it on youtube and that was the result I got, and because of that, I will give you props for saying thats the best game of all time.


I think Sinistar took those words however from Puggle when he faced off against Punk 4 Lyfe or whatever that guys name is.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It could be worse, you could be named Sherry... that wouldn't go over for a guy very well... unless he's French...then it would sound just gay enough.*


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> FIFA 10 is the best. Especially when it's on PS3.


I've only played some on the main practice screen and one "quick game," which I happened to win by a lucky goal, but so far I definitely agree, 'tis very awesome indeed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really need to get a football game!*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fifa can suck my dick for all I care, the video game and the actual association. Dicking us over in that 1 game against Slovenia. Fuck them.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Hey, who got to the next round? Was it Slovenia? No?

Yeah, stop your goddamn crying and instead stay happy that you actually didn't lose to England.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

EvoLution™ said:


> Hey, who got to the next round? Was it Slovenia? No?
> 
> Yeah, stop your goddamn crying and instead stay happy that you actually didn't lose to England.


Eh, we've had enough victories over England anyways... American Revolution comes to mind.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - Raw fucking sucked, I need to stop DVR-ing it and just read the results.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jack Donaghy said:


> ^ BKB,I always thought it sounded a little too preppy, like it would be the name of someone who wore an Ascot. And the fact that there are girls with my name (like Blake Lively) makes me like it even less.


Blake is a better name than Jack imo. Jack is way too common.

ps Blake Lively is great, anything you have in common has to be a good thing :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™ said:


> Eh, we've had enough victories over England anyways... American Revolution comes to mind.


1812 the sequel wasn't as decisive but we're still here. Victory.

And you know someone is a moron when they can't tell you when the War of 1812 began.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> 1812 the sequel wasn't as decisive but we're still here. Victory.
> 
> And you know someone is a moron when they can't tell you when the War of 1812 began.








Now those are morons.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Well my birth certificate says Blake, but I fucking hate that name. So I rather have people here call me Jack.


I approve of your decision.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Truth- I need to stop drinking. Serious repercussions


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Picked the wrong week to quit amphetamines.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You've got the ADD Evo?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> Picked the wrong week to quit amphetamines.


*You might start gaining weight now that you're off the amph's... 


My diet plan goes like this.... Wake up, bump a rail... and do bumps every 15 minutes after that. 

*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™ said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.


This was the same Airplane line that popped into my head after reading Evo's post as well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hai yo. 

whats cracklacklin yo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Howdy Kenny!



Truth- I got two turn tables and a microphone.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> This was the same Airplane line that popped into my head after reading Evo's post as well.


Well, great minds think alike, yessir.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> Truth- I got two turn tables and a microphone.*


Truth - I've been driftin along in the same stale shoes.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- This season of The Real World (in New Orleans) is better than I thought, yeah Mother Fuckers I still watch that show!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hows it hangin sabrina

hello mrmister, GD, everyone else


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Truth - I could be booking a wrestling event soon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sup Kenny. You ever get that Magnum?

EDIT: Jack I didn't even know that show was still on. That show's been truckin along for a long time now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- This season of The Real World (in New Orleans) is better than I thought, yeah Mother Fuckers I still watch that show!


Thats actually a secret of mine, a guilty pleasure perhaps. That show entertains the shit outta me like those VH1 shows, especially I Love Money. If you know about Mr. Boston and The Entertainer, then you already knowww! 


Nah but this season of the Real World is pretty good. At first Knight seemed like a douchebag but now that gap toothed fuck is pretty funny. 


And yo kenny was good


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Sup Kenny. You ever get that Magnum?
> 
> EDIT: Jack I didn't even know that show was still on. That show's been truckin along for a long time now.


Yeah man, last week, the almond one. 

yo gd, yeah man just got alot of shit to do atm (like most days), then off to work soon.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

daman077c said:


> Truth - I could be booking a wrestling event soon.


*congrats if you get the gig! 



MrMister, with the rerun shows and the cocaine nose-job
The daytime crap of the folksinger club*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

GD™;8618196 said:


> Thats actually a secret of mine, a guilty pleasure perhaps. That show entertains the shit outta me like those VH1 shows, especially I Love Money. If you know about Mr. Boston and The Entertainer, then you already knowww!
> 
> 
> Nah but this season of the Real World is pretty good. At first Knight seemed like a douchebag but now that gap toothed fuck is pretty funny.
> ...


Knight is funny, my least favorite cast member though is Ryan. He's such a douche, I think he has ADHD or something. And Jemmey (pronounced Jimmy for those not in the know), sounds almost exactly like Paula Deen from Food Network.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Yeah man, last week, the almond one.
> 
> yo gd, yeah man just got alot of shit to do atm (like most days), then off to work soon.


*If you're saying you got a Colt your coolness factor just went up 10 fold.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Knight is funny, my least favorite cast member though is Ryan. He's such a douche, I think he has ADHD or something. And Jemmey, sounds almost exactly like Paula Deen on Food Network.


Yeah Ryan is an annoying little bitch, but I'll give MTV this, they got some hot girls this season which makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> MrMister, with the rerun shows and the cocaine nose-job
> The daytime crap of the folksinger club*


High Five more dead than alive. Rockin the plastic like a man from the Catskills!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *If you're saying you got a Colt your coolness factor just went up 10 fold.*


Is it really possible for my coolness factor to go any higher?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> High Five more dead than alive. Rockin the plastic like a man from the Catskills!


Catskills only a short ride away from my house, pass it all the time when we drive to Cooperstown for the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

GD™ said:


> Yeah Ryan is an annoying little bitch, but I'll give MTV this, they got some hot girls this season which makes it all worthwhile.


That's true, the best looking one is Ashley. Aka the one with the Angelina Jolie lips, and she's a Jersey girl too! Sahar is the 2nd best looking, then the blonde (I always forget her name) and Jemmey.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™ said:


> Catskills only a short ride away from my house, pass it all the time when we drive to Cooperstown for the Hall of Fame.


I need to get to Cooperstown and Canton one of these days.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Never been to Canton but after hearing Chris fucking Berman is going to be honored in the Football Hall of Fame or some shit like that, I may skip out on it. One of the most annoying guys in Football being honored, yuck.

You gotta go to Cooperstown though my friend. I'm only 17 but I've been there about 10 times already, its like a tradition I have with my father and my godfather. Great time, but bring some cash because they have some great memorabilia shops around.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Is it really possible for my coolness factor to go any higher?


*Yes, if you bought a Colt.*



MrMister said:


> High Five more dead than alive. Rockin the plastic like a man from the Catskills!


*Keep on trucking' like a novacane hurricane...blowing static on the paranoid short-wave*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Chris Berman is terrible.... fucking terrible.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

BACK...BACK....BACK...BACK...BACK..GONE! THANK YOU CHIRS BERMAN, A HOMERUN AT THE HOMERUN DERBY? NO FUCKING WAY :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™ said:


> Never been to Canton but after hearing Chris fucking Berman is going to be honored in the Football Hall of Fame or some shit like that, I may skip out on it. One of the most annoying guys in Football being honored, yuck.
> 
> You gotta go to Cooperstown though my friend. I'm only 17 but I've been there about 10 times already, its like a tradition I have with my father and my godfather. Great time, but bring some cash because they have some great memorabilia shops around.


I'm not a fan of Berman's at all either. In fact he's a big reason why I don't watch ESPN during football season. That and NFL Network completely destroys anything ESPN tries to do.



LadyCroft said:


> *Keep on trucking' like a novacane hurricane...blowing static on the paranoid short-wave*


You only got one finger left and it's pointin at the door.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> You only got one finger left and it's pointin at the door.


*Got some rum, longhorn drums...detonate with the suicide gate*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris Berman annoys the hell out of me,it seems like he only shows up for special events now. The guy I want to come back to ESPN is Sean Salisbury, he might have been some what of a dick (especially to poor John Clayton) but he made me laugh.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I'm not a fan of Berman's at all either. In fact he's a big reason why I don't watch ESPN during football season. That and NFL Network completely destroys anything ESPN tries to do.


ESPN destroys NFL network in 2 things:


1. Having a 1 hour special on the biggest star in a sport about their decision of where they want to play, and then sucking his cock for the other 59 minutes.
2. BOOYAH


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Salisbury and Clayton were great together. I also like Tom Jackson. Not crazy about many other guys on ESPN at all.

GD that BOOYAH! cracked me up.



LadyCroft said:


> *Got some rum, longhorn drums...detonate with the suicide gate*


If we could learn how to freeze ourselves alive, we could learn to leave these burdens to burn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm not gonna lie, the "Come on Man" stuff is funny.*




MrMister said:


> If we could learn how to freeze ourselves alive, we could learn to leave these burdens to burn.


*There was no one nothing to see..the night is useless and so are we.

Cause everybody knows..the fabric of folly is fallen apart at the seams.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Salisbury and Clayton were great together. I also like Tom Jackson. Not crazy about many other guys on ESPN at all.
> 
> GD that BOOYAH! cracked me up.


Yeah TJ is pretty good but why do they have him partnered up with that annoying fat piece of shit?  

Clayton annoys me the way Peter Gammons annoys me, they are both old and won't shut up. They should take a page out of Woody Paige's book on how to be old but cool.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm not gonna lie, the "Come on Man" stuff is funny.*


But Keyshawn is a part of it so I'm out. But yeah it's actually a good bit.



> *There was no one nothing to see..the night is useless and so are we.
> 
> Cause everybody knows..the fabric of folly is fallen apart at the seams.*


(I had never heard that one.)

On a riptide, freaks ride sleep inside a parasite's appetite.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I think we can all agree that Colin Cowherd and Skip Brainless... err I mean Bayless are the best the most thing that have ever happened to ESPN, who's with me?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™;8618251 said:


> Yeah TJ is pretty good but why do they have him partnered up with that annoying fat piece of shit?
> 
> Clayton annoys me the way Peter Gammons annoys me, they are both old and won't shut up. They should take a page out of Woody Paige's book on how to be old but cool.


I think TJ is great. One of the best football guys out there. Fantastic insight by him. I'm pretty sure he wants to kill Keyshawn though.

@ Jack: And like TJ wants to kill Keyshawn, I want to kill Bayless. Well not kill but break his nose.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Eh, I kind of made a pact to myself and that is to never watch NFL Live or any NFL show on ESPN until Bret Favre drops dead.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't mind NFL Live as long as Trent "I'm the reason Baltimore won that SB" Dilfer isn't on the show. Since he's on it a lot, I don't watch it often.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^^They do over do the Favre talk on ESPN, but does anyone else watch that show called Sportsnation? It's ok but the female host Michelle is really irritating at times, I really only watch because I think Colin is funny. The idiots laughing and shouting things in the background are really distracting too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I abhor Sportsnation. Really it just annoys me so I never watch it. Around the Horn is probably the only show I'll watch and always like.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Kornheiser and Wilbon on PTI > Around The Horn 



Truth.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well that's like...your opinion man.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I love sportsnation. Probably cause of the videos they play.

I like ATH, i just don't watch it that often. 

I used to watch 1st and 10/ first take a lot, but it made me angry.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I think PTI is the best ESPN show too, I even like when Dan "BAM!" LeBatard is on.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I only watch ATH and PTI on ESPN. Although I do like their 30 in 30 documentaries as well. I think the greatest invention in the history of the NFL is the Red Zone on NFL sunday ticket.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Only show i watch on a regular basis is SportsCenter, get all my sports news and highlights in 1 hour.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Myers said:


> I only watch ATH and PTI on ESPN. Although I do like their 30 in 30 documentaries as well. I think the greatest invention in the history of the NFL is the Red Zone on NFL sunday ticket.


Only 30 in 30 I've seen so far is the Ricky Williams one and that was pretty damn good.

Sunday Ticket is the greatest invention in the history of mankind. The Red Zone was a great addition.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The Ricky Williams 30 for 30 was really good, I can't tell if he's sane or insane. But he is fascinating as hell to watch.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Only 30 in 30 I've seen so far is the Ricky Williams one and that was pretty damn good.


You should ckeck out "Straight outta Compton" the story of the NWA and the Oakland Raiders in Los Angeles during the early 90's. The documentaries about Reggie Miller against the Knicks and Gretzky's exodus to Los Angeles are very good too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wasn't there recently one about OJ?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Myers said:


> You should ckeck out "Straight outta Compton" the story of the NWA and the Oakland Raiders in Los Angeles during the early 90's. The documentaries about Reggie Miller against the Knicks and Gretzky's exodus to Los Angeles are very good too.


Straight Outta Compton sounds good. And there's one on the Miami Hurricanes too I think...called The U?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The U was pretty good.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Colin Cowherd is a piece of shit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

what the hell's happened to Rants? it's actually embarrassing now and the worst i've ever seen it in all my time here.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I blame Ritz,azza,Mr. Styles,puggle, and Taylorfitz. I have not seen them post an interesting thing in that section yet they continue spewing diarrhea from their mouths.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm annoyed i jumped on the Puggle bandwagon early. too many douchebags now


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't see the problem with Puggle. Guy is amusing. Most of the douchebags seem to be going against him anyway.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

puggle's ok. Don't see him as a saviour or anything though. Cerbs' was 500000x the saviour of rants that he'll end up being.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cerbs is a rants douche and not a savior.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

moreso than Puggle, even if you think that way.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 is jealous cos Puggle has more hype than him.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't dislike puggle at all, ya idiot.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Never said you did, ya idiot.

(clearly jealous)


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> puggle's ok. Don't see him as a saviour or anything though. Cerbs' was 500000x the saviour of rants that he'll end up being.


cmon Yeah1993, Rants is something that can be saved (or needs it), it's a cesspool with mostly bad posting and the occasional funny/interesting thread.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i just don't get it anymore, whole section doesn't do anything for me. it's not funny, and that's the whole point of it. way too many try hards bringing nothing to the table. doomed.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its a bunch of kids attempting to bring some joy to their lives by creating a gimmick on a website that will get them nowhere in life. This forum's always had it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it has to an extent, but they were never so many at once, and they weren't being celebrated nearly as much as the mongs that are pathetically, and seemingly running the asylum.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

True. I attempted to make a post in rants about it but all I got was a gimmick reply and everyone jumped on his dick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i did find it amusing at the kid who got upset at his sig being removed for being slightly over the limit when mine is clearly too big


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I can sense BKB's envy of Puggle and all, since puggle is Backlund approved.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

save_us_ben

either one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

recently every time i go to post in rants, i sigh and close the tab.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Whatever happened to Tom Ormo? And Ste? And KME? Ben I need answers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

all left pretty much around the time you did, KME (or shit ben if you prefer) i speak to on msn loads and pops by on here once in a bluemoon.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KME disappeared. I use to talk to him now and again though recently. The rest I'm not sure of.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> all left pretty much around the time you did, KME (or shit ben if you prefer) i speak to on msn loads and pops by on here once in a bluemoon.


convince him to come back please, if you tell him i'm here and sexier than ever then it will be difficult for him to stay away much longer. the rest will follow. i imagine.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

is it worth it? i'm using the sports section on here less and less


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

true, it'd be alright if we had the SUPER ANDERSON!!!1! thread.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it'd be alright if we had super anderson.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

true :side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Meh, at least Rants is not all about those 2 clowns anymore... thats a start.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

no, it's just about a load of clowns now. it was better off before.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Someone needs to fumigate the rants section.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*a fumigation would probably help. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> no, it's just about a load of clowns now. it was better off before.


Oh yeah it was much better off with Mr. Styles and Jupiter and azza and RITS...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah blah


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> blah blah blah blah


*in your car car car ....


*or as she says it* 


Cah Cah Cah*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Who says that?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

GD™ said:


> Oh yeah it was much better off with Mr. Styles and Jupiter and azza and RITS...


now its you, Mr. Styles, Jupiter, azza, RITS and that puggle creature. 

GREAT


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> now its you, Mr. Styles, Jupiter, azza, RITS and that puggle creature.
> 
> GREAT


Thank you, thank you. Far too kind.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MAYBE YOU SHOULD MAKE A RANT ABOUT ROLE MODEL.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nah not worth my time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Who says that?


*my little cousin.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

i would endorse it. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *my little cousin.*


Oh.


Truth- Some old guy at work accused me of trying to double charge his credit card. Pissed me off. Almost had to stab him with my lunch fork.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i haven't had a proper rant on me for about 4 years  i think i was mentioned in one recently which made me smirk really hard, and i don't think it was ever established who started it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sometimes the customer is simply not right... I hate dealing with people like that. *


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Derek said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> Truth- Some old guy at work accused me of trying to double charge his credit card. Pissed me off. Almost had to stab him with my lunch fork.


Well you shouldn't have double charged him :side:



Role Model said:


> i haven't had a proper rant on me for about 4 years  i think i was mentioned in one recently which made me smirk really hard, and i don't think it was ever established who started it.


I'll make one.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Heh, I have lots of customers that are like that when I try to do the credit card machine for them because you know, people driving all these Beamers and Porsche's don't know how to operate a credit card machine.

Had an annoying lady at work today too, she always picks the "beat up" produce, like green beans that have some brown spots in them and then tries to say that she should only pay half because they are beat up. Now, what she fails to realize is that she's tried to pull this stunt with me several times and each time she fails. So I told her go to fuck herself as she was leaving.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i was mentioned in the opening post of a rant made by Nitema, a rejoiner, who addressed me by name. the scamp.


alex you bringing your MJLD posting style here? god help us all.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

heyyyyy THATS HOW I ROLL. get yourself promoted ffs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Well you shouldn't have double charged him :side:


I didn't. This time.




LadyCroft said:


> *Sometimes the customer is simply not right... I hate dealing with people like that. *


I've found that the customer is usually wrong, tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

slowly slowly catchy monkey. ONCE the season starts i'll post hardcore, and i'll prove to be a beautiful diamond in the rough.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

good, once the season starts my post count will ROCKET. although i posted like 1000 times in one week once and i've been the most active poster for weeks :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

and the most terrible. it's quite impressive.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> and the most terrible. it's quite impressive.


i pride myself on my quality posting.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the only pride you have my friend, is gay.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

only for you <3


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

that's what they all say, and then the next minute they're bumming Glen.






there is no glen.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

ben > glen


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ben > glen > pen but maybe not jen, but certainly > len.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ren & Stimpy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Astronaut


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

EvoLution™ said:


> Ren & Stimpy


Classiccccc


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Myers, what movie is that gif from?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Myers, what movie is that gif from?


It's actually from the latest episode of True Blood.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If only i got HBO.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It actually one of my favorite shows, probably my second favorite behind Dexter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

True Blood is great, though I haven't been able to see any of this season yet.

So is that Sookie?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah it's her, I wanted to make a larger GIF but I keep getting those gay profile infractions becuase of Sig limits


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How does this season stack up so far to the other two?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Do they like do it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

So far it's been good, granted they have only had 4 episodes so far. This season deals with a king from mississippi who has control of the local werewolves. He supplies them with Vampire blood and they do his bidding.



> Do they like do it.


If you are talking about in my GIF, then no. It's a dream sequence. However, Anna Paquinn has sex multiple times on the series and it's very graphic. They don't fuck around with the sex scenes, it's like softcore porn on that show.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Werewolves or warlwoofs?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

what are warlwoofs?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a dorky MST3K reference. They watch a movie called Werewolf and there's a chick in the movie that pronounces the werewolf all fucked up. Warlwoof or Wurlwoof.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- There are only 10 days left until the best show on TV returns.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Truth - Having fun with my new PS3. On FIFA '10, using Chelsea, I just defeated rival Arsenal 22-0. 

I think it's time to turn up the difficulty level. :lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- There are only 10 days left until the best show on TV returns.


Dexter doesn't return till september


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Myers said:


> Dexter doesn't return till september


This man is right, the schedules I've checked all say the same thing, September 26'th. I don't know where his info came from.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Truth - Having fun with my new PS3. On FIFA '10, using Chelsea, I just defeated rival Arsenal 22-0.
> 
> I think it's time to turn up the difficulty level. :lmao


You playing manager mode?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

He was talking about mad men, which is still a very good show. The problem is that Dexter is currently the best television show, and there is no way anyone can change my mind. I get a boner just thinking about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao I know what he was talking about. I've heard his views on it extensively.

And for the record, I can't stand that show. It's well acted, I'll admit, but it's boring tripe. The premise of the show grounds it from the very beginning and isn't allowed to take itself anywhere even remotely exciting.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I agree that the show is somewhat overrated. I like how it gives you great picture of how america ran in the 50's. You can see how somethings have changed drastically and also in many ways we haven't learned from our mistakes as a nation. Whether it's equal rights amongst women and minorities, smoking, monogamy, and religion. Also I am stickler for good acting performances and it tends to deliver too. 

I would put it on a short list along with The Wire,True Blood,Breaking Bad,Dexter and Lost as one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The 60's, not the 50's. 

I don't care how well it portrays anything, I watch tv to be entertained and you CAN'T make a show interesting to me if it's like Mad Men, there's just no way it's happening. The topic of the show is so dull and uneventful. I like shows that portray topics well, don't get me wrong, but I want good topics. I feel the same way when I watch Mad Men as I do when I'm reading a book. 

Agree about the other shows. The Wire is fucking amazing, Dexter is my favourite drama, full stop, Breaking Bad is amazing, Lost was great in season 1 but I just never continued it for some reason. I have the access to do so, but I've got so many other shows to run through. I never saw True Blood, I've been meaning to do it. As soon as I'm done with Sons of Anarchy (amazing), I'm putting it on my list.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> You playing manager mode?


Nah, I was "trying it out" with Tournament Mode first.

Now I'm just wondering when this "tournament" is gonna end, lol.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I just found 13 episodes of Family Guy I recorded at some point on Sky+ and have yet to watch. Win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jackpot.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

They banned a new episode of family guy in the US called "Partial terms of endearment" about lois getting an abortion. They recently aired it in the UK and it was fucking hilarious.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> The 60's, not the 50's.
> 
> I don't care how well it portrays anything, I watch tv to be entertained and you CAN'T make a show interesting to me if it's like Mad Men, there's just no way it's happening. The topic of the show is so dull and uneventful. I like shows that portray topics well, don't get me wrong, but I want good topics. I feel the same way when I watch Mad Men as I do when I'm reading a book.
> 
> Agree about the other shows. The Wire is fucking amazing, Dexter is my favourite drama, full stop, Breaking Bad is amazing, Lost was great in season 1 but I just never continued it for some reason. I have the access to do so, but I've got so many other shows to run through. I never saw True Blood, I've been meaning to do it. As soon as I'm done with Sons of Anarchy (amazing), I'm putting it on my list.


Just wondering, are you a fan of The Office?



EvoLution™ said:


> Nah, I was "trying it out" with Tournament Mode first.
> 
> Now I'm just wondering when this "tournament" is gonna end, lol.


Ah. I never even knew the game had a tourney mode, so I guess that shows how much attention I pay to the features outside of the manager mode.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm a huge fan of The Office. A HUGE fan. The US one, anyway. I saw a little of the UK one, and parts of it were mildly funny, but it didn't click with me. However, I know why, so I'm not knocking the show. If I was British I'd be laughing my tits off.



Myers said:


> They banned a new episode of family guy in the US called "Partial terms of endearment" about lois getting an abortion. They recently aired it in the UK and it was fucking hilarious.


Yeah, I heard about that. It's coming out on DVD here anyway.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome. Wasn't sure if you'd be a fan of the setting, which is rather bland, but the humour is too fucking good. Haven't really seen the UK one, so I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, I guess you were responding to my comment about Mad Men having a bland premise. I have no problem with the bland setting in The Office, because it's a comedy, and all bets are off in a comedy. If a premise is bland but they warp the setting and make it rapidly funny, then the setting really doesn't apply anymore. If it was just people sitting down doing paperwork all day, then yeah, it wouldn't be good.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> Ah. I never even knew the game had a tourney mode, so I guess that shows how much attention I pay to the features outside of the manager mode.


Yeah, I think I'll finish up this tourney (if it ever ends) and probably start up manager mode next week, when I have more time.

Haven't even opened GTA4 yet. Way too much to do this week, and none of it would get done, I guarantee you, if I pulled out GTA4.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

When I play GTA4 I just get in my helicopter, jump out and try and land on cars. I also like to drive in first person just to watch people hit the windshield.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn right it wouldn't get done. 

You're in for a treat, it's one of the best games of all time.










I love this guy. He's easily the best character in the GTA IV universe until you get to TBOGT during Episodes From Liberty City and Yusuf Amir shows up.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, GTA has always been my favorite series of video games. Granted, I'm not a video gamer, so I haven't played a ton of stuff, but still. I always wanted a PS3 so badly just for GTA4. Never was in the position to get one until recently. I'm happy I have it and I've enjoyed looking at the still-plastic-wrapped game, knowing it's mine now, haha.

What was that other game I'm supposed to get after beating GTA4?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8621385 said:


> Yeah, GTA has always been my favorite series of video games. Granted, I'm not a video gamer, so I haven't played a ton of stuff, but still. I always wanted a PS3 so badly just for GTA4. Never was in the position to get one until recently. I'm happy I have it and I've enjoyed looking at the still-plastic-wrapped game, knowing it's mine now, haha.


I play a lot of games and it's still in my top 5 series, probably #1 or #2, it's excellent.



> What was that other game I'm supposed to get after beating GTA4?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Understood. I'll keep an eye out for that when the time comes... whenever that is.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's imperative that you get God of War 3 too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Understood. I'll keep an eye out for that when the time comes... whenever that is.


Here's a trailer for each game in that game to wet your appetite













Myers said:


> It's imperative that you get God of War 3 too.


Yes. The GOW collection has to be played too, though. Rent it or something when you get the opportunity.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Agree about the other shows. The Wire is fucking amazing, Dexter is my favourite drama, full stop, Breaking Bad is amazing, Lost was great in season 1 but I just never continued it for some reason. I have the access to do so, but I've got so many other shows to run through. I never saw True Blood, I've been meaning to do it. As soon as I'm done with Sons of Anarchy (amazing), I'm putting it on my list.


glad to see you continued with The Wire. I remember reading you not liking the Pilot that much, over on wcf. It's fantastic though. S4 of the wire is probably the best season of any tv show ever.

You should check out Oz too, it's really good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck, now I want a ps3 . I have GTA4 on pc but dont have the episodes, wouldn't mind getting them all of them. Do they come in a set?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lostfap said:


> glad to see you continued with The Wire. I remember reading you not liking the Pilot that much, over on wcf. It's fantastic though. S4 of the wire is probably the best season of any tv show ever.
> 
> You should check out Oz too, it's really good.


Yeah, I gave it another chance not long ago and it came off much better. (and if anybody is going to suggest I do the same with Mad Men, don't bother. I've given it many, many chances, even recently) The writing is amazing.

I might check out Oz, but I've got so many shows to look up I might not feel like it for a long time.



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Fuck, now I want a ps3 . I have GTA4 on pc but dont have the episodes, wouldn't mind getting them all of them. Do they come in a set?


They come in a game called Episodes From Liberty City, or, you can download them individually onto your console, but to download it on your console, you need the GTA IV disc on that console. You do on 360 anyway, I don't know about PS3 because I bought EFLC on PS3.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

need to check out the Wire, Mad Men and Dexter.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I gave it another chance not long ago and it came off much better. (and if anybody is going to suggest I do the same with Mad Men, don't bother. I've given it many, many chances, even recently) The writing is amazing.
> 
> I might check out Oz, but I've got so many shows to look up I might not feel like it for a long time.


yeah, I don't really have any interest in Mad Men. Watched a few episodes and while I can see the appeal, meh.

I want to watch 6 feet under (michael c hall), finish Oz and get through Deadwood which I've watched the first 3 episodes of and was very impressed.

yeah @ sticksy, The Wire and Dexter are both great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> need to check out the Wire,


Good move.



> and Dexter.


Good move +1.



> I want to watch 6 feet under (michael c hall), finish Oz and get through Deadwood which I've watched the first 3 episodes of and was very impressed.


Deadwood is fucking awesome, I love it. Al Swearengen is one of the most entertaining tv characters ever. I became a Swearengen junkie as soon as I started the series, he's too good. :$


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Mad Men has the best looking lead actresses (Christina Hendricks and January Jones)

And I'll agree that DEXTER is a great show, I haven't seen much of The Wire and didn't like Deadwood.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't watch dramas, no matter how good people thell me they are.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> I don't watch dramas, no matter how good people thell me they are.


They are really good... did that change your mind?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Theres nothing on the TV, nothing on the radio, that means that much to me
Theres nothing on the TV, nothing on the radio, that I can believe in


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Myers said:


> They are really good... did that change your mind?


No. But I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> No. But I appreciate the effort.


Well then I have tried everything, you are just a lost cause.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

You can't be a lost cause Mad Men is epic, a show everyone can believe in,I won't try to change your mind but there has to still be hope for you!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just made some Pork Tenderloin for dinner and to my amazement it was pretty good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fine I suppose.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed she is. I mean... ah whatever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good to hear.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I've been feeling super positive the last few days. I think I needed to blow off alot of pent up steam at the music fest last weekend. Long time coming I guess.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey Bubsy.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Was thinking of buying Little Big Planet since I heard it's fun and looks kind of weird. Think I'm gonna watch a youtube video or two to get a better idea.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've heard mixed reactions.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I played a little bit of it with the new PS3 (it came with it). It's surprisingly sort-of addicting. I haven't gone back to it because I've been hooked on FIFA '10, but it's a fun little game I think. Probably a great game to play if you're bored, too.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I like Little Big Planet.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Inception was fucking amazing


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I need to go see that, the trailers alone make it look epic.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I just ate KFC that was brought into the office by a co-worker.

The guy's a legend now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth - Went to see the uni I want to go to next year today with school. Place is scary big, but I like it so much better than I do school already. Now I just want year 12 to end. :\


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Have you not heard that Uni is pointless in the current economic climate? Graduates can't get jobs.

Only joking. :side:

I can't say I ever went to Uni. Had the skills too, but never felt the need. Plus, I walked into the job I am currently in which is working in sports coaching with kids and adults and able to carry out seminars and all that fancy stuff. Very cool that I can do this without a sports degree. I basically got the job through my school grades and worked my way up.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucky bastard. I do coaching too, but it's only a summer deal since I only coach juniors for cricket. I've got some accreditation, but I don't think I'm going to do it this year. I'd grown a bit sick of playing by the end of last year because the selectors seemed to have something against me - took six wickets one week, then four the next and still couldn't get a fucking promotion up. I ended up having to bat up at three, which is horrible considering I'm a tailender, so with all of that being a pain in the ass, I'm thinking I'll probably just take a season away from the club.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Lucky bastard. I do coaching too, but it's only a summer deal since I only coach juniors for cricket. I've got some accreditation, but I don't think I'm going to do it this year. I'd grown a bit sick of playing by the end of last year because the selectors seemed to have something against me - took six wickets one week, then four the next and still couldn't get a fucking promotion up. I ended up having to bat up at three, which is horrible considering I'm a tailender, so with all of that being a pain in the ass, I'm thinking I'll probably just take a season away from the club.


haha, i started the season moving around my batting lineup before we started the midseason One dayers when i moved to opener and then stayed there for the rest of the season. Still played fucking rubbish 148 runs @ 14.8 with a high score of 38. Better improve next season  Although looking through my stats in the seniors - 20 catches, 1 stumping in 39 games is a fair improvement on my keeping in the juniors.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I swear you guys. One day you're going to talk about cricket and I'm actually going to understand it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nah man. It's just like the little creatures. They only make for awkward situations.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fuck you Belgium, you provide next to nothing to the world or sports.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

We have the best tennis players ever man.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Federer is from Switzerland, Nadal is from Spain, Sampras was from the USA as was Conners, Laver was from Australia and womens tennis just doesn't count :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Cricket doesn't count. Neither does AFL. :flip:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i don't like AFL and cricket is awesome. Don't force me to tell you why, just accept it and move on.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm forcing you..I will never accept!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

but i don't want to now, i need sleep.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Your weak just like your favorite sport 8*D


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*You're

Sorry, Alco, mah mahn!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I stand by what I said.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I love nappy naps


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- The bird is the word.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Truth - Jack Donaghy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

HELLO TELL THE TRUTH


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sup?.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stay thirsty my friends.

Hey TKOK.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Ghostbusters.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How'd you do in that Magic tournament Derek? Or have you played in it yet? Can't remember the specifics.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I went 2-2 and then dropped from the tournament. The crappy prizes I could have won weren't equal to getting another hour of sleep before work the next day. Speaking of....

Truth- finally ended my 7 straight days of work. Sore as hell, but I survived.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Stay thirsty my friends.
> 
> Hey TKOK.


Sup MRMister.



Derek said:


> Truth- watching Ghostbusters.


Have not watched that in a while.


Derek said:


> I went 2-2 and then dropped from the tournament. The crappy prizes I could have won weren't equal to getting another hour of sleep before work the next day. Speaking of....
> 
> Truth- finally ended my 7 straight days of work. Sore as hell, but I survived.


I remember i used to play magic, i remember one of my good buddies in high school refused to play with me after i failed to notice that he was setting up a water based attack and i used the Wreath of God card. we were playing some sort of 2 on 2 game with his brother and another friend.

What job do you have?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Some people take casual games a bit too seriously.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I work front desk for an inn. The only real hard part with my job is that I have to clean the breakfast area and the lobby. People are fucking messy when they know they won't be there tomorrow.

I used to play with friends in High School, and they'd build fun little decks. Then I'd bring my tournament decks and crush them. They didn't like to play against me after a while.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm kinda mad TKOK thought of that theme before me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's just mean Derek. I will say that lock down decks are a complete fucking bore to play against. Once the lock is in place it's like solitaire for them. Not sure how effective that strategy is anymore though of course.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I did used to play a lock down deck, but not for very long. It was the fast decks that pissed them off.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> I work front desk for an inn. The only real hard part with my job is that I have to clean the breakfast area and the lobby. People are fucking messy when they know they won't be there tomorrow.
> 
> I used to play with friends in High School, and they'd build fun little decks. Then I'd bring my tournament decks and crush them. They didn't like to play against me after a while.


I used to be really big into all the card games from like 3rd grade to like 7th. i even fucking owned digimon cards.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Derek said:


> I did used to play a lock down deck, but not for very long. It was the fast decks that pissed them off.


Yeah the hyper aggressive decks kill shit dead fast. That's the style/strategy I preferred when I played.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had the DBZ cards for a while and would play like 3 or 4 of my friends. Not afraid to admit i'm a huge dork. Actually I had one of the Ultra Rare Goku character cards that was worth a bit bit of money appearently, wonder what happened to it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ I played that game, too. Was fun.

The rise of the internet and online MMOs has actually stolen away the young teen demographic from card games. Most that come out don't last more than 9 months to a year.

The only people who still play (for the most part) are people who got hooked when they were kids.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I still have my yu-gi -oh cards, been trying to get rid of them forever though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats crossing the line TKOK.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Thats crossing the line TKOK.


For real havn't played with them in like 7 years though. damn seems like much longer.

Has anybody heard Mel Gibson's rants on his wife?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Liar.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> Has anybody heard Mel Gibson's rants on his wife?


A little bit.

Dude just doesn't know when to shut the fuck up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A bit. I haven't heard the whole thing. I heard the bit about her fake tits and how if she gets raped by a pack of (yeah he said that word) it'd be her fault. He actually used the word "pack".


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No seriously i haven't.

Truth- for whatever reason it says i have to spread the rep before giving it McQueen. i haven't repped anybody in weeks iirc.

Edit- that's not even the best rant, the best one is when he keeps going " WHAT......WHAT" and say "YOU SHOULD JUST SMILE AND BLOW ME!!!!!!".

They are all on radar online.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL. Yeah my sister told me about the screaming for a blowjob rant. I do need to listen to that and laugh.

And consequently his agency fired him. He won't work again most likely.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

go to radar online.com. He also pretty much says he did indeed hit her.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mel Gibson is proof all Australian's are biggots and sex offenders.

Well not all but at least Sticksy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eight year olds Dude.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I'm going to head out to the park for a while to see if any of my friends are there, since nothing else seems to be going on. so i'll either be back in a couple hours or tommorow.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Laughable man HAAA!

Nobody fucks with The Jesus!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We don't want Mel Gibson. He was born an American and he can stay an American.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You get Mel Gibson or you get Paul Hogan, its your choice man.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Mel Gibson isn't having a very good week.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aye this is the way it ends for douches sometimes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Admit it Sabrina you got hot when you heard how forceful Mel gets.

Edit: OMG I just scored the funniest fucking goal in NHL 09 ever. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - I watched TNA for the first time in my life this week. I am insane now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sorry man. Its awful isn't it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's worse than that. Actually I didn't hate the Pope, Beer Money, and Motor City, but the rest was god awful.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Beer Money and MCMG are alright. In fact the problem with TNa has very little to do with the talent in the company its just how rediculous the shit they come up with is/execution of the product.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister, if you want a good laugh, go to the TNA section. Its quite fun trolling there no lie.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Beer Money and MCMG are alright. In fact the problem with TNa has very little to do with the talent in the company its just how rediculous the shit they come up with is/execution of the product.


Yeah that problem was evident to me immediately. It's very chaotic and incoherent in the worst way.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GD seriously what the fuck was with the rep pic?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Which pic did I send you? I sent a few to others I think.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Some kid. I just thought it was really fucking random.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Eh, I am a very random person, besides I WAS SO OFFENDED when you called me a sexy beast. I am no beast.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sexy Beast is a compliment man. A compliment.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

So after crushing so many teams on the basic level on FIFA '10, I went up two levels and tried that. Still won 5-1. Then I went to the hardest difficulty, and tried my luck against a five-star team just for the hell of it.

...I lost in stoppage time. Fucking hell. Arsenal's winning goal was deflected by my goalie into the crossbar, and then into the back of the net. Panicked, I made a valiant drive and some crazy passing, hit their crossbar, and then the whistle blew. 3-2. I swear, I was so crushed. 

DAMN YOU, FABREGAS! :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They actually sell FIFA 10 in the US?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Try playing in the snow, Evo. It annoys the absolute shit out of me. Makes it far more difficult.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It doesn't snow in 3rd world countries that play soccer.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, they sell it. It probably doesn't sell as much as the other games, but it sure as hell is the best sports game I've ever played (partly because I'm biased of course).

Playing in the snow? Haven't tried that yet. I'll have to though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've put far more time into NHL '09 than any other sports game i've ever played. Looking forward to an NHL '11 update though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Haven't played an NHL game since the N64. Figured if I was just going to get a fighting game I would get UFC for PS3. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The fighting is the worst part of NHL 09, otherwise the game is great.

Supposedly the fighting is the one thing they updated in NHL 10, otherwise pretty much the same game.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Madden is still the best of all sports games.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd rather play Tecmo Bowl than Madden, but Madden is still fun. It is getting overly complicated though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Too bad Madden is based around a crap sport. ;D


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Well I would rather play super tecmo bowl then anything on PS3 or Xbox.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, you watch Soccer ...got.

No offence Evo.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

"Buy a Scoreboard" :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Daniel Tosh is awesome


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Haha, no offense taken.

I've played Madden though and I've gotta say, I don't enjoy it nearly as much as FIFA '10. Again, personal bias, but I don't care.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao

Not sure why eight seconds at a time is a good thing tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Obviously you've never been with a woman then.

Not surprising, Backlund doesn't approve of virgins.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

NASH approves of pimps, and I'm NASH approved.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NASH is an old cripple with lusterous hair.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

HEY GUYS


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It always bothered me Hulk chose to be "Nash approved" he could have at least pick someone that doesn't injure themselves trying to tag in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He also picked the one guy to have a shitty HIAC match with HHH and i'm not much of a fan of HHH.

Actually the 6 man HIAC sucked too and HHH was in it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The 6 man HIAC was just one big clusterfuck and ended to abruptly. The highlight had to be The Rock getting Pedigreed on the car.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> NASH is an old cripple with lusterous hair.


:lmao



Myers said:


> It always bothered me Hulk chose to be "Nash approved" he could have at least pick someone that doesn't injure themselves trying to tag in.


I didn't choose to be NASH approved man. NASH chose me. The X Division pioneer sees something in me.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao
> 
> I didn't choose to be NASH approved man. NASH chose me. The X Division pioneer sees something in me.


You could have just said no.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought the whole match was crap. Honestly I got the most enjoyment out of watching HHH pause for that second as he started to climb down the cage, listen to the fans boo and then realize he didn't give a shit regardless.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Why would I reject such an offer?

Have yet to see the six man HIAC. Don't plan on seeing it either.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Probably a wise decision, Hulky.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

The only good thing to come out of that match were The Rock's hilarious promos.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Scored a goal today, even though we lost 4-1 i'm happy with it ;D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Selfish man.

What position do you play?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I usually play in the midfield, generally in the centre but i was playing left back for the first half when i scored.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Assuming you're talking about the real football side playing in goal is the best place to play, you can just blame everything on the defenders in front of you.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, talking about soccer. ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Nah, talking about soccer. ;D


which is the real football son, don't make me slap you.

Hated being goalie,trouble was i was really good at it. Last time i played in goals i was in the Under 8's and we went an entire season with 0 wins, 3 draws and a bunch of losses so my dad who was coach wanted me to stay in goals. Try telling a kid who spent the previous 2 years getting a $1 per goal and cleaning up from that deal to play in goals ;D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Real men go FIFA style and run out of goal anyway.

(soccer)


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, fuck soccer. It's football. The type that is actually played with your damn foot.

This ain't handball. 

:side:

---

... is writing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

bloody australians!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - NFL (real football) starts very soon. As in like less than a month for preseason.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Real footy is up to round 16 tbf.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Enigma said:


> bloody australians!






MrMister said:


> Truth - NFL (real football) starts very soon. As in like less than a month for preseason.


nfl isn't real football. Now that i've pointed it out, you can go back to your usual american ignorance ;D



BkB Hulk said:


> Real footy is up to round 16 tbf.


afl is garbage.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm American and even I'm well-aware that real football *ISN'T* that crap they play here in the NFL.

That should end the debate tbh.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

About to go to the casino to win thousands of dollars (possibly billions).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The NFL is as real as it gets. And it's called football. I'm not seeing the problem here.

Hope you win billions Super Delfin.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah its real, aside from the fact they use their hands the majority of the time and they're fucking pussies with a bunch of shoulder pads and helmets.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> yeah its real, aside from the fact they use their hands the majority of the time and they're fucking pussies with a bunch of shoulder pads and helmets.


And I guarantee you we put you out on the field even with all the shoulder pads and helmets you'll still get hurt.

Or you can trip and cry like a little girl like all other soccer players do.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah thats what you think  On the contrary i played rugby for my school team ie. a tougher game than NFL by a long way + no padding.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And here I thought an intelligent conversation could happen about this subject.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I've always wondered why American football is even called football in the first place.

You only kick it with your foot on occasion, and even then, everyone on the defense is eligible to block it with their hands.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a terrible name, there is no doubt. I was just givin some shit when I said NFL (real football) because I know people piss and moan about it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rugby is played without pads because Australians are dumb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well it doesn't take rocket science to realize that pads protect you, and you can hit harder because of this.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lineman deal with something like 15 minutes of physical contact per football game, no way someone would make through a game or two without getting hurt without pads to protect them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The speed of the game also makes for bone crushing hits. Guys still break bones left and right. I'm not saying rugby isn't rough, I know it is, but the guys that play rugby aren't as fast as the guys that play in the NFL. Obviously the faster you go, the harder the collision.

Oh did I mention the NFL starts up in less than a month with preseason? Stoked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Actually I think Rugby is pretty cool but the whole concept of it being better just because they don't wear pads is pretty dumb.

I'm sure Chad Ochocinco would agree.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

MrMister said:


> And here I thought an intelligent conversation could happen about this subject.


i don't believe i've EVER seen an intelligent discussion result from the 'football' debate. you ask too much I think.

actually all things considered it didn't get too bad. people usually get REALLY mad about this whole thing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's either dumb or said to get a rise out of people. Since I know it's dumb it doesn't get a rise out of me.

Ochocinco is predicting ultimate victory for the Bengals this year. I laughed. He's funny.

@Lostfap: There is no question I ask too much.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ochocinco is so full of himself its awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude needs to show up when it counts the most though. Cinci kinda needed him do something vs the Jets. Oh yeah, Revis was playing corner. Never mind.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd like to hear some funky Dixieland... pretty momma come and take me by the hand.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought you wanted to play me some mountain music...

..like Grandma and Grandpa used to play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shit they oughtta give me the Wurlizter Prize for all the silver I let slide down the slot.

Come and dance with your Daddy all night long...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

andy kaufman in the wrestling match yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had to run away high, so I wouldn't come home low...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Now I get up around whenever, I used to get up on time, but that old man he's a real motherfucker gonna kick him on down the line.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You can never get to low when you're so damn high..... 

ohhhhhh been out rollin on the blessed hellride.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Here I am... your Rocket Queen... I may be a little young but honey I'm not naive.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I must admit I felt a little uneasy when she bent down to tie the laces of my shoe. Tangled up in blue.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*His fist is big, but my gun's bigger. He'll find out when I pull the trigger.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats the word, oh WORD UP!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's the Code Word.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Your daddy works in porno now that your mommy's not around. She used to love her heroin but now she's under ground. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So ya stay out late at night and you do your coke for free. Drivin your friends crazy with your life's insanity.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yesterday was Tuesday, maybe Thursday you can sleep.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth - I am slowly fallin' apart. I wish you'd take a walk in my shoes for a start. You might think it's easy being me... Ya just stand still, look pretty.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is love?

Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

On a warm summer's eve, on a train bound for nowhere...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sittin in the Bayou country... just me and my fishing line. Raised a lot of hell in the holler, sippin on that Kentucky moonshine... I know how to have a damn good time. 

I take my shots straight out of the jug...I like to get pure drunk in that Mississippi mud.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't do what ten people tell me to do. So I guess I'll remain the same.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The bottle's getting lower again my friend. So let's get damn loud and show the rebel within.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You're gone, but not forgotten and I see your smiling face. One day I'll be over you, dear... when I'm done living in this place. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Low Rider.... gets a little higher.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol McDreamy, I love that song! 




- take me, take me somewhere trouble don't go. Make me, make me, someone trouble don't know.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There...the crevasse! Fill it...with your mighty juice!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WONDERBOY! What is the secrets to your powers!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> There...the crevasse! Fill it...with your mighty juice!


*Well that's downright sexual. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Of course it LC, it's the fucking D!

WONDER BOY! Won't ya take me far away from the muckey-muck man?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Young Nasty-Man!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't believe none of us quoted Cherry Pie. I'm ashamed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Or ******* Woman, she ain't no high class broad.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Or IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

_*Or Broken Wings*_


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Or anything from Top Gun.

FIRE!!! HANGIN' WITH THE BOYS!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Or Don't Stop Beleivin'.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> _*Or Broken Wings*_






McQueen said:


> Or anything from Top Gun.
> 
> FIRE!!! HANGIN' WITH THE BOYS!


:lmao

or Winger (or not...they're too lame to even make fun of)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think its Kenny Loggins.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That Top Gun song is Loggins for sure.

I just meant we didn't quote anything from Winger either.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Highway to the danger zone.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I haven't been this active on this forum in a very loooong time. All of the original TTT lurkers are gone.  This thread used to be epic.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tempy, it's great to have you back. *


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*hugs* Good to be back.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Every rose has its thorn.

Truth - Top Gun is one of the gayest movies of all time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There is no question.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Myers said:


> Every rose has its thorn.
> 
> Truth - Top Gun is one of the gayest movies of all time.


Gay as in bad or gay as in homosexual?.....Not that the latter isn't bad..

I've never seen the film. ~_~


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Both really. But yeah even without that edited clip the Iceman/Maverick thing is gay as in homosexual.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Well it's not really a movie about fighter pilots that are ****'s, but there seem to be a few gay overtones in the film. The movie blows in general as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool. So, what else is interesting? :side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Honestly, I think Tom Cruise has done a gayer movie then that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Rugby is played without pads because Australians are dumb.


watch it son.



MrMister said:


> Well it doesn't take rocket science to realize that pads protect you, and you can hit harder because of this.


It also doesn't take much thinking to call them pussies b/c of the padding. You can hit slightly harder but the effect of that hit is far far less than in NFL.



McQueen said:


> Lineman deal with something like 15 minutes of physical contact per football game, no way someone would make through a game or two without getting hurt without pads to protect them.


Rugby League + Union = an 80 minute game of pretty much non-stop contact.

More contact is made through just the scrums in union than an entire game of NFL.



MrMister said:


> The speed of the game also makes for bone crushing hits. Guys still break bones left and right. I'm not saying rugby isn't rough, I know it is,* but the guys that play rugby aren't as fast as the guys that play in the NFL. * Obviously the faster you go, the harder the collision.
> 
> Oh did I mention the NFL starts up in less than a month with preseason? Stoked.


Nice to know you have no idea about the physical demands and abilities of rugby players. 



McQueen said:


> Actually I think Rugby is pretty cool but the whole concept of it being better just because they don't wear pads is pretty dumb.


Wasn't arguing that, just saying that NFL players are pussies b/c of that padding.



MrMister said:


> It's either dumb or said to get a rise out of people. Since I know it's dumb it doesn't get a rise out of me.
> 
> Ochocinco is predicting ultimate victory for the Bengals this year. I laughed. He's funny.
> 
> @Lostfap: There is no question I ask too much.


haha, I try and get a rise by mocking anything to do with the other blokes argument. I also know that Americans will never ever ever ever ever call 'soccer' the real football and will defend the NFL against everything else b/c thats the only football they know


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Soccer is real football. Also white guys are slower than black guys. That may or may not be a joke.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Soccer is the real football... it's just not the good football


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I have a tooth ache.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: just ordered the mitb PPV


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Even if I was at home for the PPV instead of at school, I don't think I'd purchase it. The card doesn't particularly excite me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- Well I've been saved by the grace of southern charm... I have a mouth like a sailor and yours is more like a Hallmark card.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - That doesn't really rhyme but she does have a mouth of a sailor so I guess it can be forgiven.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

card looks pretty good. and its $30, not much really.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Truth - I think I may've just broken my 360 in an angry rage. :$


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- I miss late 80's and early 90's show's, like Charles In Charge, The Cosby Show and Who's The Boss. Well not that last one.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Speaking of old shows, my sister was going through the channel and holy fuck, Dexter's Laboratory was on and fucking uh Ren and Stimpy and the old Rugrats. Kind of reminded me of my childhood in the mid 90s. God dayummmm good times.

Btw LC, aw marone, how do you deal with that TNA section...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

GD™ said:


> Truth - I think I may've just broken my 360 in an angry rage. :$


dude.

that's why they invented pillows.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GD™ said:


> Truth - I think I may've just broken my 360 in an angry rage. :$


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

360 is downstairs, no pillows in the room where its at.  


David Caruso is a great actor btw.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh, she said `Any way you want it. That`s the way you need it. Any way you want it`


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Update- The best show on TV is now only 1 week away! Anyone else excited for it's return?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Dammit Jack, I already told you that Dexter returns in September 

Seriously though, I can't wait for Mad Men.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

DEXTER returns in September? I didn't know that, I will definetly check that out as well. But my main TV priority is with the men and women of Sterling Cooper, I can't wait for it either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Serial killers > ad executives


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Ad executives can be really interesting, evident by the characters on Mad Men. 

Oh and Betty Draper and Joan Holloway > Most things on TV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh I'm beyond mad, I'm what some call a "Maddict" my rehab should start soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wish I had the tolerance for boring tv that you have, I really want to enjoy the show.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

It's the opposite of boring, and all of the cast members are great actors. I hate when people don't like great things, such as this show, perhaps you haven't seen enough episodes to get what's going on. There has to be 1 positive thing you have to say about it (and saying when it goes off doesn't count)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've already said it's well acted, but that *doesn't* matter. The premise is unsaveable. 1960's America is the most boring idea for a period piece I could ever imagine.

I've seen the entire first season. Gave it multiple chances, even recently. After that I stopped. I'm not picking it up again, I've even been told if I didn't like it by around the 6'th or 7'th episode, there was no way.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yawn.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^You just yawned on me, it's ok. Pyro I guess you never will like it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I could understand Pyro not liking the show. I didn't like sons of anarchy, and everyone I know likes it. However, I gave up on the show about six episodes in.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You don't like Sons of Anarchy? 

Geez. That show is awesome. Mad Men on the other hand, the only people who should legally be allowed to watch that are Guantanamo Bay detainees and Death Row inmates.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've enjoyed Mad Men the few times I saw it and I didn't even know what the fuck was going on.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You never know what the fuck is going


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love Sons of Anarchy *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I love Sons of Anarchy *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I just lost interest early on and decided to stop watching. It's nothing special but I liked the first season of Justified, it might help that I have a boner crush for one timothy olyphant.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The first 2 episodes of Sons aren't much to obsess over. Once it hits the 3'rd it picks up like a motherfucker.

Well.....at least the first 2 episodes didn't do a ton for me when I watched them. Maybe I ought to watch them again and see if now I can like them more, being madly into the show.

Haven't seen Justified, but Olyphant is good, so I want to get onto that eventually. He was great on Deadwood, although Ian McShane embarassed everyone else on that show.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

bought Batman Begins the other day cuz it was cheap...and i didn't own for whatever reason.

So course after watching it the other day, I have to watch the Dark Knight right now. Even though I've seen that several times, as well. (but TDK I bought on release date)

can't fucking wait for the 3rd and final one.

Dexter O-W-N-S. 

Mad Men...I've watched the first two episodes. Seems promising.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The 3'rd episode is the one that really turned me off to Mad Men. The first episode was actually mediocre, the second episode is straight bad, the third episode is like watching the Holocaust.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sons of Anarchy. Watched the entire first season. It was good. But toward the end, I lost interest. I dunno. I just couldn't be arsed to watch it. I hear season two was fantastic.

Justified is good. I love me some Olyphant. Dude does a tremendous job. The show is more slow-paced than I thought. But oh well, still solid.

Burn Notice is still the king of cable tv, though. :side:

And oh, Dark Blue returns in a few weeks. I like that show...despite what's his face. Dylan McDermott.

edit: Anyone watch Breaking Bad? I hear it's extraordinary.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Since Sons of Anarchy was brought up, I can't wait for the 3rd season to start. Need to get the second season on dvd.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

For some reason I can't get into the USA and TNT dramas like Royal Pains, Covert Affairs, Burn Notice,Hawthorne, The Closer. I like Psych though.

Breaking Bad has been very good so far, it sucks because the next season won't start till next July.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

From the two episodes of Dark Blue i saw it was good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> edit: Anyone watch Breaking Bad? I hear it's extraordinary.


Excellent show.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Myers said:


> For some reason I can't get into the USA and TNT dramas like Royal Pains, Covert Affairs, Burn Notice,Hawthorne, The Closer. I like Psych though.
> 
> Breaking Bad has been very good so far, it sucks because the next season won't start till next July.


probably because all those minus burn notice, suck.

royal pains a good following, but i think the show is boring. same goes with psych.

edit: still pissed at TNT for cancelling Raising the Bar. Great show, went before its time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the Closer and Burn Notice, Covert Affairs has only shown one episode but I liked it, haven't seen Hawthone and not into Royal Pains.

Breaking Bad fucking owns. 2nd best thing on TV behind Dexter.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> still pissed at TNT for cancelling Raising the Bar. Great show, went before its time.


Court shows are a thing of the past now. It's all about vampires, serial killers, ad men, and meth distributors


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And Police shows.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hai hai hai haaaaaaaiiiiiiii


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

From now on I demand to be known as Heisenberg.

Sup Kenny.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Not much Heisenburg, how about you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh just cooking....

Probably going to bed soon. Pretty fucking late here.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fair enough. 

I have a pretty big list of the new shows I need to watch when I get some time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alright talk to you later man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> From now on I demand to be known as Heisenberg.
> 
> Sup Kenny.


If I refuse to call you that, are you gonna stab me with that broken piece of plate?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth: Fuck writing essays.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

agreed. fuck 'em in their ass.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> agreed. fuck 'em in their ass.


YEAH! Air Tight! Air Tight!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> If I refuse to call you that, are you gonna stab me with that broken piece of plate?


No you get choked with a bike lock.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Make 'em sit on your fist.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You some sort of fetish pervert Sgt. Pepper?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, he is Queen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Do you frown upon this or do you welcome the suggestion?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ass fisting is a little extreme for my tastes but in general terms no.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

What may be extreme to you can of course be soft to others....


spot fest porno's are all the rage these days.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You nasty.

Man i'm going to have to go to the grocery store today.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I remember when I used to watch porn all the time. Good times. Good times.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go post in the favorite pornstars thread then. Or rather former favorites.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

what are you? Some kind of...porn...freak?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Go post in the favorite pornstars thread then. Or rather former favorites.


I really didn't have a favorite pornstar. I actually preferred amateur porn over professional porn. 



Sgt. Pepper said:


> what are you? Some kind of...porn...freak?


I used to be one back in the day.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

slick rick baby


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Switch Bitch Baby!

Amateur stuff is good.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, KS. I now live in your neck of the woods in Rhode Island.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

betrayal


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hey can i be unbanned yet


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Hey, KS. I now live in your neck of the woods in Rhode Island.


where u living now


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killswitch said:


> where u living now


I live in Newport near City Hall. I've been here for a few months now with my GF. I'm happy.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

if ur tryin smoke some weed and cruise the ocean drive ill pick u up


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killswitch said:


> if ur tryin smoke some weed and cruise the ocean drive ill pick u up


Alright, KS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome her.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Alright, KS.


im being serious i live like 5 minutes away from you


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

porn freak go over to killswitches house and threaten his life if he doesnt unban me


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killswitch said:


> im being serious i live like 5 minutes away from you


I didn't know that. Sorry. You live more towards the police station or the opera house.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

police station


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> betrayal


Why? Sup kid?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I live between the opera house and city hall. I bet you that we have passed each other a few times. While I have only lived here for a few months, I have been traveling back and forth from Newport for almost a year now.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i just seen ur picture so ill keep an eye out when i'm driving and walking around newport


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I feel left out.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Don't McQueen, I been to Rhode Island once... nothing to see there. Real boring place.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killswitch said:


> i just seen ur picture so ill keep an eye out when i'm driving and walking around newport


I'm not that hard to find. 



McQueen said:


> I feel left out.


Group hug. 

I just realized that LadyCroft just became a Super Mod. Congrats LC>


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would have been a Super Mod by now if I actually did anything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

GD™;8631516 said:


> Don't McQueen, I been to Rhode Island once... nothing to see there. Real boring place.


ya its pretty boring unless your 21+ and can fuck around in the bars every weekend


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

GD™ said:


> Don't McQueen, I been to Rhode Island once... nothing to see there. Real boring place.


If you go to Providence or Newport, it's not that bad. But yeah, Rhode Island isn't a fun place to live. But I'm still here. Why, I don't know.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

newport is wicked straight for a small town you can't beat livin here


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's a small city, KS.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

only negative is i tried looking for a girl to fuck for some money and i came up empty


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

But we do have a lot of drunks.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

and bums too i just wanna knock the fuck outta all those lazy fucks


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Switch.

Whats so fucking funny K?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That's very true. Speaking of which, last week, a guy hustled a nice looking girl. I went on the bus and I "guess" this guy needed some money for the bus. The girl gave him a couple of dollars and then when she left, he pulled out his bus pass, not the one you swipe or use for change card and smiled. What a fucking dickhead. I seriously wanted to give that girl her money back but I decided to stay out of it. It wasn't much about the money but it was just about a person helping out another person and then that person screwing the other person. That's why you do have to be careful down here with some of the people in Newport.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cause what you said is true.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I went to newport... besides killswitch if your 21+ anywhere is fun as long as there are bars...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

pf if u ever need a ride and i aint working ill give u one my cell is 8552894


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not a whole lot to do in Other Wrestling, especially since Platt was on whenever I was at work or sleeping. Not the busiest section at 3 to 6am.

And change my username to Heisenberg.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

ya queen thats what happened in WM and FE seabs was always doing all the work so i said fuck it and joined the forces of wcf


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alright, KS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Not a whole lot to do in Other Wrestling, especially since Platt was on whenever I was at work or sleeping. Not the busiest section at 3 to 6am.
> 
> And change my username to Heisenberg.


You had the WWE section too.:side:

Hey, at least you can stake claim to being way better than Mystery was. Ohhhh


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i would of asked lady croft for a nip slip if she wanted that smod spot


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

She knows she owes me........:argh:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Nah, should have asked to go topless.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You had the WWE section too.:side:
> 
> Hey, at least you can stake claim to being way better than Mystery was. Ohhhh


Not for very long though. There was actually stuff to do in there.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

the funniest days i had on this forum was when david gave me permission to be wwe mod for the day


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We should have a staff reunion day. Where everyone gathers in one big thread and talk about shit.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

the only thing id have to talk about is david saying he'd ban anyone who said "KS for smod" haha i guess i made some sort of impact during my glory days on this board


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Killy!*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

This is the longest time I have spent on the forum in a long time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It was a trend of the summer two years ago.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I remember when I was a V-Bookie back in the day. Good times.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

PF69 said:


> This is the longest time I have spent on the forum in a long time.


same here usually im on for 5 minutes then sign off because the boredom is unbearable


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh yeah and what makes you guys think I didn't already send him a topless pic?*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

<-------------------------- *points at avatar*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Killy!*


:shocked:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killswitch said:


> same here usually im on for 5 minutes then sign off because the boredom is unbearable


Yeah, I usually post a few in the entertainment and sports section and then leave.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i stayed a little longer this time because ive been going back and forth with rajah about getting my red bar back


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Lord Rajah.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

nah im bullshitting i got nothing left in this tank


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

i just felt like saying Lord Rajah.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got some more Disco Biscuits and Ween albums.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I might take a quick bike ride and then take a nap before work. Adios.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya Steel McNeil



LadyCroft said:


> *Oh yeah and what makes you guys think I didn't already send him a topless pic?*


Where is mine?

Seriously K, change my username to Heisenberg.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Singing "Wild Wild West" into my bluetooth while in a Modern Warfare 2 lobby fills my day with joy, tbh. Especially when someone picks up where I left off.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

sundays are gay might be time to smoke an L


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Solid plan, imo. I'm using this piece some dude randomly gave me last week as he was leaving this festival. He was saying "free pipe" out the window, and I couldn't pass up a free pipe. Probably a nice like $30-$40 pipe, nothing crazy but if it's free...


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Coughs* Why is there so much smoke in here?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wish I could McQueen.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Thinking of buying this guitar, mine is pretty crap at the moment: http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Epiphone-Les-Paul-100-Electric-Guitar?sku=518661


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

I fucked someones life up pretty bad last night.

My friends and I were at the liquor store, we're pulling out and some dude stumbles up to me asking if I could spare him a beer, I told him to fuck off at first but after a second glanse he just looked 23 year old guy who was partying at the Stampede and looked pretty desperate for a beer. I said hey why not and gave him a beer, he seemed pretty impressed with my generosity and decided he wanted to chill with us, so hes standing next to us while we're parked. My buddy lets me know we should probably roll if we don't want to keep some other peeps waiting, so I told buddy to have a good night and I back out. 

Next thing I know this drunk mess JUMPS in my FUCKING window when I'm driving out of the parking out, he's hanging on with his right forearm. BOOM I see it in my peverel vision, my other buddy in the back kicked this guy clean in the face with his boot. The guy falls face first on the pavement when I'm going about 15 mph. Out cold clean. I get out and look at the dude, out conscious but breathing, just looks like a sand bag laying on the pavement.

Pretty crazy story, don't know wtf the guy's deal was. He was either going to try to to rob us or he was just a drunk idiot who didn't want us to leave.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sounds hammered out of his mind. Wow.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Love at first sight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you happen to live in Scotland? It was probably Andy or Craig.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Most likely Andy....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*dude got what was coming, I reckon. You try to jump into a moving car and don't get shot...consider yourself lucky.*




TheBandisBack said:


> I fucked someones life up pretty bad last night.
> 
> My friends and I were at the liquor store, we're pulling out and some dude stumbles up to me asking if I could spare him a beer, I told him to fuck off at first but after a second glanse he just looked 23 year old guy who was partying at the Stampede and looked pretty desperate for a beer. I said hey why not and gave him a beer, he seemed pretty impressed with my generosity and decided he wanted to chill with us, so hes standing next to us while we're parked. My buddy lets me know we should probably roll if we don't want to keep some other peeps waiting, so I told buddy to have a good night and I back out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

how did he determine he looked 23


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I got my exercise for the day. Biked for about 40 minutes and mowed the lawn for about 20 minutes. I'm pooped. I will need to take a mini nap soon before work.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> how did he determine he looked 23


*Once you hit 24 it's fucking obvious.











*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is that so?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It is, McDreamy...but the change is for the better. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good i'm glad you like dirty older men then. :lmao


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- July is national Ice Cream month.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I pushing the old ripe age of 27. :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WCW said:


> how did he determine he looked 23


This made me laugh.



Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- July is national Ice Cream month.


How the fuck did I not know this? Pissed.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^I'm here to educate the masses, thing's like national ice cream month are important fact's everyone should know.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just had a chocolate sundae a few hours ago. Heck, I eat too much fucking ice cream. Especially the Triple Chocolate Drumstick Cone. :yum:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Butter Pecan ice-cream friggin rules.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Ah I fucking love Drumsticks, the best frozen dairy treat ever invented says this observer. And don't worry it's not too bad being almost 27 PF69, I'm that age now and my therapist tells me I'm completely fine!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jack Donaghy said:


> ^Ah I fucking love Drumsticks, the best frozen dairy treat ever invented says this observer. And don't worry it's not too bad being almost 27 PF69, I'm that age now and my therapist tells me I'm completely fine!


What sucks is that I usually can't find the Triple Chocolate Drumsticks in markets. I have to go to a local store to get one. And as for my age, I was just joking. As you get older, you get wiser. I like that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Butter Pecan ice-cream friggin rules.*


I still need to try this flavor. It better be better than Cotton Candy (cotton candy is disgusting).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dog biscuit ice-cream would be better than Cotton Candy ice-cream*


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Butter Pecan ice-cream friggin rules.*


I agree, but it gives me a terrible stomach ache.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Dog biscuit ice-cream would be better than Cotton Candy ice-cream*


Ya know, I bet dog biscuit ice cream does exist somewhere in California where some dogs are treated better than human beings in Africa.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I fucking hate Ice Cream.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bet you'd hate fucking ice cream as well, Craig. It would be pretty damn cold.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Congrats on the Blue Bar, LC. You've definitely earned it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lady croft moving up the food chain


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Craig's sig reminds me of Oxegen.

Faithless were fucking great there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sup guys?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Lostfap said:


> Craig's sig reminds me of Oxegen.
> 
> Faithless were fucking great there.


I saw them 2 days before you at T In The Park...

I always forget Oxygen and TTTTTTT share almost the same line-up...did you go see Eminem?

OH MY GOD SABRINA IS A SUPER-MOD PARTY TIME!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> Sup guys?


Dude.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I only smoke weed when I need to
And I need to get some rest
I confess it was me, I burnt a hole in the matress

Oh if only I could get some SLEEP.


(Yeah I missed out like half the verse but at this exact moment I can't remember the full thing bar that bit and "Made my wat to the refridgerator, one dry pota-ta" line and I'm too lazy to look it up online... so instead I'm just watching the performance of it I saw:





)


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I should of grabbed a honey dutch while I was out.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Tical


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ohay there all. 

i preffered you looking red, but nice work on achieving blue status.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats the frequency Kenneth?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wtxz4yV_-3g


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You still didn't answer.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth-^Was the most bad ass TV character from the 60's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

60s Adam West Batman is pretty awesome too.

And there's also Captain Kirk.

Jeannie was the hottest though.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^Those are good choices too, but how can anyone top Eddie Haskell? The guy just oozed heel charisma.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, I'm not disputing Eddie's greatness at all. Just had to give Batman and Kirk a mention. I'll just say Batman and Kirk have made me laugh far harder than Eddie did.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Kirk is funnier then most comedians these days. Seriously, Dane Cook, Silverman, Mencia, they all have nothing on Kirk.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

David Caruso is a Shatner that refuses to make fun of himself. That's why Shatner, if I can be serious for a second, fucking rules.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dane Cook is terrible so that's not saying much *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Agreed.

MrMister what did you think of Sister Sister.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not a fan. Like at all. I can't even joke about liking it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*how about Twisted Sister?
*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Sister Sister was a legit show, don't hate on it.


That show helped me become the brotha I am today. It had the soul power.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

But they were twins! Separated at birth but reunited! How is that not sitcom gold.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *how about Twisted Sister?
> *


No. But Dee Snider is pretty awesome.



Heisenberg said:


> But they were twins! Separated at birth but reunited! How is that not sitcom gold.


That's a pretty good point. I'm still not convinced though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I would make a "soul sister" joke but we've already had the Train conversation. 


*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Metallica gave a special thanks to "Twisted Fuckin' Sister" in the Ride The Lightning album jacket.

Sabs you like Trains?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*McDreamy, only if they are on the tracks. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - My cousin is a fucking millionaire off of Train.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well shit then, there goes my next question....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brek, good for her.  I hope they have many more hits just for her  




Truth- Watching Shaun of the Dead ..... god i love this movie.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a good one. I still need to see the end of Zombieland.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- I just banged my foot thus cutting it open and am bleeding. I'll try to soldier on though, I'm tough like that. Oh shit I see blood *faints*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol McDreamy I can only guess what the next question would have been.



Brek, how did you not see the end?




Jack, if you wanna take your mind off of that pain...break your finger.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The dvd I rented was all fucked up. They didn't have another copy. It stopped when the sisters went to the amusement park. Yeah it was probably about to get more awesome than I can imagine. One day soon though...

I did get to see Bill Murray though. Ruled.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I bet you don't but it doesn't matter now i'm finished crying.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The dvd I rented was all fucked up. They didn't have another copy. It stopped when the sisters went to the amusement park. Yeah it was probably about to get more awesome than I can imagine. One day soon though...
> 
> I did get to see Bill Murray though. Ruled.


*You saw the Bill Murray part? Damnit, I owe McQueen 3 dollars.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

congrats on the blue bar Sabby.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Typing with a broken finger hurts like Hell.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks, Nick 

How is it possible to get as skinny as the girl in your sig? *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- Typing with a broken finger hurts like Hell.


You did break the pinkie right?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- Typing with a broken finger hurts like Hell.


Try typing when you have a broken nose..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I typed with a broken elbow once. No lie.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

MrMister said:


> You did break the pinkie right?


Oh no I didn't really break anything I was just joking, LC said if I want to forget the pain of my foot (which I cut open earlier) that I should break a finger to forget the pain. I could never deal with breaking a finger, it stops you from doing a lot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Thanks, Nick
> 
> How is it possible to get as skinny as the girl in your sig? *


Lots of seafood but no eat-food. see what i did there?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i've never broken a bone. i'm indestructable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Oh no I didn't really break anything I was just joking, LC said if I want to forget the pain of my foot (which I cut open earlier) that I should break a finger to forget the pain. I could never deal with breaking a finger, it stops you from doing a lot.


I going along with the joke and "making sure" you broke the pinkie finger.

@Sticksy: That's a badass super power.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Oh no I didn't really break anything I was just joking, LC said if I want to forget the pain of my foot (which I cut open earlier) that I should break a finger to forget the pain. I could never deal with breaking a finger, it stops you from doing a lot.


Pretty sure he was joking.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh wait he was joking, nevermind then...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> i've never broken a bone. i'm indestructable.


Wanna test that theory boy?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

go for it son.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stop being a pussy then and come to the U.S., I don't have a valid passport.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not valid because you let it expire or not valid because they tore it up to make sure you're not a flight risk?

regardless if i was going to the States then i'd go to a place much better than Minnesota.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Minnesota is quite nice actually.

Well I don't have a passport because I don't have an original copy of my birth certificate.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

mcqueen.

did u know there was a porn convention in chicago this weekend?

way to keep me abreast of that...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

im sure it was titillating


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

cock n pussy


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had no idea. I don't keep track of that kinda stuff.

...but I probably should.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

really. you should have.

i could have banged bree olsen. follwing the .... on twitter. one day, i'll "run" into her on "coincidence".


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

They had a special on a porn convention on the G4 network.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> cock n pussy


I like the wordplay in this post.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i try.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bree olsen's twitter is rather amusing. someone should stalk her to find out if she isn't bullshitting. Mike, you want the job?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bree Olson sounds like she fuck anyone. WAIT that means I actually have a shot!

TKOK are you talking about the one with Sasha Grey in Australia?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah I doubt thats her. :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pretty sure she is bullshitting.

i mean. if she is not, she must have about seventeen different venereal diseases.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

by the by, disappointed that no one joined in my pun porn fun. for shame, tee-three.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i didn't want to whip it out and show you up Mike.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Bree Olson sounds like she fuck anyone. WAIT that means I actually have a shot!
> 
> TKOK are you talking about the one with Sasha Grey in Australia?


If it's the one where they had a big ass poster of buttwoman vs slut woman then yeah.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't see that, I only watched it for like 5 minutes and then was dissipointed when I realized I wouldn't be seeing any nudity I changed the channel.

Slutwoman (Kristina Rose) all the way. I'm not too attracted to Alexis Texas.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alexis Texas > Kristina Rose


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah I disagree but both over Ava Rose x1000. I think she's ugly.

But I still would of course.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I still have yet to watch to see Butt Woman vs Slutwoman.

iirc in that porn convention i saw, they had a line of fleshlights(or some other toy)that they made from the cast of actual porn stars lips. so it was supposed to be like they are actually giving you a bj.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

not a fan of ava rose, as well.

meh face, no tits, and a big ass. 

she's no tori black, that's for damn sure


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> I still have yet to watch to see Butt Woman vs Slutwoman.
> 
> iirc in that porn convention i saw, they had a line of fleshlights(or some other toy)that they made from the cast of actual porn stars lips. so it was supposed to be like they are actually giving you a bj.


I bet you have 4 of them TKOK.



Mikey Damage said:


> not a fan of ava rose, as well.
> 
> meh face, no tits, and a big ass.
> 
> she's no tori black, that's for damn sure


In terms of sheer beauty its pretty hard to beat Tori Black these days. Maybe Ashlynn Brooke or Kayden Kross who kinda looks like she be a bitch because she knows shes hot. IMO


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nah i don't have one.

Sunny leone is pretty hot. As was this girl i saw in a vid with Jenaa Haze, forgot her name though. It was Amber something.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't like Jenna Haze's face. What a shame

Forgot about Sunny Leone.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think Teagan Presly is pretty hot.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, but not as hot as the others IMO.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sasha grey is actually doing real movies now. I was looking up movies on showtime and one of them had her in it. She played a hooker.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

lies. showtime movies don't count.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Actually I was flipping through the channels a week back or so and saw the same movie. Didn't watch it though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

it was a actual movie i guess, like some indy movie.

Showtime nees to show more movies i have actually heard of. it's not like HBO where you can watch The Dark Knight Followed by like Monsters vs Aliens. they show a bunch of stuff that's like 3 or 4 years old then the last Punisher movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

But they have Weeds (ANDY BOT FUCKING TOTAL 'WIN is in that show) and Dexter. Otherwise yeah i'd rather have HBO.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WEED's is coming back in like a month.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not happy since it sounds like Esteban isn't going to be around for awhile. What a shame, that guy owns.

Although its also Celia's supposed last season which i'm glad about since she doesn't really fit in with the show anymore.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

only show i really watch on Showtime is Penn and Teller's Bullshit.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Teenagers are rarely played by actual teenagers in movies or TV shows. I think the "kids" in Grease all got social security checks while filming. Is it that hard to get actual teens?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bullshit is an awesome show. 


I think Hilary Duff can still play a teenager  *


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah I guess Lizzie McGuire could still play a teen, I don't think someone like her former arch enemy Lindsay Lohan could anymore. There are few non teens who could pull off playing one. Justin Bieber could play a Elementary schooler and no one who think anything was wrong about it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Justin Bieber and I (I call him Da Biebz) are tight yo!

Next we we gonna kick it at the mall! Fo' sho.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger does not approve.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kinda makes me mad a 12 year old kid will get 1000x more pussy by the time he's 18 than I will in my whole life.

If only I had money, or talent.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Teenage actors suck for the most part. You have to get older people that don't suck to act in your movies. It's an ugly truth. It is funny to see 30 year olds play teenagers though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Kinda makes me mad a 12 year old kid will get 1000x more pussy by the time he's 18 than I will in my whole life.


We can always hope he'll end up dead before 30 like so many teen idols before him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

thats a terrible thing to say derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, it is. I apologize to anybody who was offended.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I laughed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Yeah I guess Lizzie McGuire could still play a teen, I don't think someone like her former arch enemy Lindsay Lohan could anymore. There are few non teens who could pull off playing one. Justin Bieber could play a Elementary schooler and no one who think anything was wrong about it.


I'm not even sure I'd buy Lohan playing a 30 year old these days. That girl is tore up from the floor up. Drugs are very bad for you.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Lindsay Lohan makes CM Punk cry at night.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I want Lindsay Lohan to be this Lindsay Lohan again:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was never attracted to Lohan. I just laugh at her for being a stupid skank.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I want Lindsay Lohan to be this Lindsay Lohan again:


We all do, but there's nothing we can do about it now.

edit- except for Eric.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Lindsay use to look good, then I guess she got mixed up in a very bad "Truth or Dare" game where she was dared to do a Scott Hall impression for the rest of her life. It's quite a shame actually. But at least it shows her acting skills are still here, she's doing a GREAT Hall impersonation, she has it down to a science!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, so there.

Whats wierd is I normally like redhead just never been into her.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd still go Lohan now tbh :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know if anyone here watches the show The Closer but I was just reminded how AWESOME the character of Bill Crolick is. What a slick ass motherfucker, shame he's only been on the show twice.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I only caught a couple episodes of it, wasn't a fan so I stopped watching. 

Truth - I could really go for some lucky charms cereal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like it (haven't seen it in years till now so i'm getting caught up) but I can see why people wouldn't like it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching 'Always Sunny'. Good episode.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The number one reason I can't watch The Closer is Kyra Sedgwick. I can't stand this woman's acting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I find her somewhat charming.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Someone besides Kevin Bacon needs to I suppose.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

kevin bacon just landed a role in a future blockbuster movie.

can't remember which movie, though.

green lantern with ryan reynolds? x-men prequel?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I used to have an inexplicable hatred of Kevin Bacon as a kid, I don't know why. Now I rather enjoy the man's work.

X-Men I think.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

X-Men I think. He's the unknown villain last I heard.

I disliked Bacon because of Footloose when I was young. Now I like him because of Footloose. That's a funny fucking movie...unintentionally of course.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's supposedly playing Sebastian Shaw in X-Men: First Class.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah it is Sebastian Shaw is it? Yeah that's gonna suck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kevin Bacon with mutton chops = BLOCKBUSTER.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sebastian Shawn is a gay name


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sebastian is a badass though. Kevin Bacon was Hollow Man...the opposite of badass. I guess it might be unintentionally funny.

Sebastian might be gay, he does wear colonial style clothes in modern times.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kevin Bacon was really badass in the movie Trapped. I was totally routing for him.

Actually I think thats when I stopped hating him for no reason.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Kevin Bacon's best role was in Animal House.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah Tremors. I just remembered that's seriously when I stopped hating him.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Ah Tremors. I just remembered that's seriously when I stopped hating him.


Tremors was fucking awesome. The first thing I always think of was him getting killed in friday the 13th


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wasn't he the guy who got the arrow to the neck?



GD™;8640378 said:


> Kevin Bacon's best role was in Animal House.


Did he even have lines in that movie?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Wasn't he the guy who got the arrow to the neck?
> 
> 
> 
> Did he even have lines in that movie?


"Thank you sir may I have another"...I think.

And yeah Myers, Tremors is fucking awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He tried to get a blowjob from Charlize Theron after he kidnapped her in Trapped. What an epic sleazebag.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

And the last scene where he's shouting that everything is under control at the parade. So he had maybe 2 lines in the movie, which is exactly why its my favorite Kevin Bacon movie.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mystic River was a fantastic fucking movie though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> He tried to get a blowjob from Charlize Theron after he kidnapped her in Trapped. What an epic sleazebag.


I'd fear the teeth if I was him, but I guess he was the badass you say he was in Trapped.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah even better she pulled a scalpel and threatened to cut his dick off. Seriously go watch that movie its so fucking rediculous and Bacon knows it so he hams it up and its great.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

He is rumored to be in the next tremors movie.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well if Trapped is over the top terrible shit, it sounds like I would like it.

Next Tremors movie needs Fred Ward too. He's pretty old now though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I only saw the movie once and I wouldn't call it a "good" movie but I was entertained mostly due to Bacon being such a awesome sleazebag, but its also not really awful either. Just don't take it super seriously and watch it to enjoy it.

If you do watch it you going to have to tolerate looking at Courtney Love though which is pretty tough to do.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Next Tremors movie needs Fred Ward too. He's pretty old now though.


yeah he's also listed on IMDB to be in it too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Well I only saw the movie once and I wouldn't call it a "good" movie but I was entertained mostly due to Bacon being such a awesome sleazebag, but its also not really awful either. Just don't take it super seriously and watch it to enjoy it.
> 
> If you do watch it you going to have to tolerate looking at Courtney Love though which is pretty tough to do.


I'm out on Courtney Love. I can't stand this woman. Maybe I could just fast forward all the parts she's in. And I only take stuff seriously that needs to be taken seriously. The rest I can definitely roll with and enjoy most of the time.



Myers said:


> yeah he's also listed on IMDB to be in it too.


This is good news.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah Love is awful but shes not really in the scenes with Bacon (even though shes supposed to be his wife, which would explain trying to get a BJ from Theron) so a solid plan sir. I just looked and completely forgot Dakota Fanning was in the movie too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like Alice Eve is playing Emma Frost. That's a win right there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She's outta my league.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

not a fan of tremors. they creep me the fuck out.

hollow man was shit. if i was hollow man, i'd be a total pervert. fuck the killing shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A real pervert doesn't need to be invisible.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

go on...

*preps notebook*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure i'd be the greatest teacher without you observing my every movement. It's a natural thing with me, its my one skill in life.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek why haven't you bumped this thread all day.

Oh man there is a sale on shit on NHL.com. Now I want to buy stuff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Didn't feel like it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're full of shit man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

hey gays. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am going to UFC 121 in october, Lesnar is going to dismantle Velazquez.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

For some weird reason i had a dream about that match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you taking me as your date Myers?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

only if you are putting out afterwards


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I don't see why not...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Can I tape it?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Can i distribute it?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Only if you put the video on youporn for everyone else to see. 

Truth - I always wanted to tape me and my GF and then put it on one of those porn sites, but I never have the balls to go through with it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No balls = lesbian porn.

TKOK I always knew you were a fucking pervert! We split that shit 50/50 man.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

TKOK sadly no, I know of a legitimate buisnessman who has a proper DVD making machine that churns out hundreds of DVDs an hour.

Eric and Myers will get a cut depending on whether or not I get a money shot.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You're quite the businessman craig... and your sig creeps me out a little bit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You are going to have to lay down Craig, you are way too tall for me to hit otherwise.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Myers said:


> You're quite the businessman craig... and your sig creeps me out a little bit.



That I am, it runs in the family.


Are you insulting Sister Bliss and Maxi Jazz?

You've pissed them off now










RUN!



Why would you want to hit loveable old me Eric? Just because I want a good close up of some penis on anus action?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You said you wanted a money shot...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm kinda upset that isn't Max Weinberg.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WHERE IS SEABS!?!?!?!?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 what's your favorite scene in scarface


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Where is the Yeah1993?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Scarface is a disgrace to us Cubans.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GD you are Cuban?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Only half.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

scarface was all cuban


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Still a disgrace to all Cubans.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Eva Angelina is Cuban, thats all that matters.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I prefer Francesca Le.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW you referred to me as a pretentious prick so I'm not answering your questions


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What's your favorite Tom Petty song assuming you have one Yeah1993?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Free Fallin' or American Girl IMO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed there McQueen. I lean a little toward American Girl though. I'm a pretty big fan though so I like pretty much all his stuff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I like him too. One of the few musical acts I can listen to with my parents and not get annoyed, the other notibles being Clapton, The BOSS or BB King.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Free Fallin is my favourite petty song. by a long way.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If you don't think Free Fallin' is the best Tom Petty song. I will fight you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm pretty partial to You Don't Know How It Feels. Yeah Free Fallin is greatness Sticksy.

I'll meet you at a Rocky Mountain peak of your choosing TKOK. We'll throw down.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm pretty partial to You Don't Know How It Feels. Yeah Free Fallin is greatness Sticksy.
> 
> I'll meet you at a Rocky Mountain peak of your choosing TKOK. We'll throw down.


It's on.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I do enjoy Free Fallin' the best out of his songs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll document said occasion.

Whats up Nick?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Move west down...Ventura Boulevard.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, just watching some How I Met Your Mother. you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing at all. I was watching a somewhat sub par episode of Rescue Me earlier and then watched the second episode of that Covert Affairs show. Now i'm not too sure what i'm going to do.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

damn, where's Mike when you need him? Got to spread before repping him again so i can't reply to his rep comment with a rather witty (not really) comment of my own.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

MrMister said:


> What's your favorite Tom Petty song assuming you have one Yeah1993?


don't have one


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993's favourite wrestler is NASH.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You are crossing the line you fucking punk.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek ban BkB Hulk.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Redheads, blondes, or brunettes? Oh and raven haired.

All of the above for me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Derek ban BkB Hulk.


Not yet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek to be the MAN act like a fucking MAN!

Agreed with Mr. Mister.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Instead of being a good guy or a bad guy, just be the man


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers gets it. Why don't you Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't 'get' things.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Or laid.... :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe I should ban you


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You don't have the balls to ban me!

Please don't...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

If he banned you, I'd have to go around saying that he Spinebusted yo' punk ass.

You know that, right?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not afraid of Derek anyways.

Truth: I just saw a adversement for Iowa Tourism. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Iowa: We're not Siberia.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Iowa: We're not all the states to the West of us.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

C'mon Seabs, C'MON.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its *Seabs* the Yeah1993.

Why are you looking for him anyways?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sent *him* a PM about a match listing like four days ago.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Seabs* died 3 days ago.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope you didn't take that terrible news too badly Yeah1993.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

'the Yeah1993'


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh is it proper to put a "the" before his name?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I did it once unintentionally and I enjoyed it so now I always do it.

Same way I always *Seabs* with the bold.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, I was thinking maybe Yeah1993 might have been nobility or some shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As far as this forum goes he might be.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not really.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shut your fucking mouth Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes sir.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Please come back Derek, i'm sorry, i'm sorry!!!!!

I think I want to go see that Salt movie this weekend. Still need to see Inception though, probably on the agenda for tommorow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't imagine Salt being good. Inception on the other hand I need to see sometime soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Salt at the very least looks fun. Who knows it could be the next Bourne.

And Chewejllajkaja Ejioforakhjdsiasdor? however the fuck you spell his name is in it. That guy is mint.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Inception is probably the best movie of the last 5 years.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

RIP Seabs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dammit man its *Seabs*.

Thats high praise even if most stuff that comes out these days is shit. Like that Cats & Dogs movie coming out, i'm not sure i'd let me kids see such retarded shit if I had any.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have no idea who Chewejllajkaja Ejioforakhjdsiasdor is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chiwetel Ejiofor

See why I couldn't remember how to spell his name.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes I do. He sounds like an elf from Lord of the Rings. I looked him up and still have no clue who he is. He's definitely not an elf though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmm never seen Serenity, Inside Man or American Gangster?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

American Gangster is the best of those three, but I think it's close to 3 hours.

So why did seabs crossover to the great beyond?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've seen American Gangster, but don't remember it that well. I did like it alright though.

I'm gonna watch Serenity once/if I ever get done watching Firefly...which is greatness for the record.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw the movie before I ever even saw the show. Anyways he was the "bad guy" from Serenity.

AG is my least favorite of the 3, and the only one I don't own.

My theory is everytime you don't bold his name he dies a little and someone finally killed him. I know it wasn't me.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - I should take over as media king for *SEABS*

Oh and does that mean Ladywhore took his spot as supermod?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You really don't like her huh?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

She's alright, I just kept a running joke about calling her a whore. She could lose the typing in dark orchid gimmick though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

McQueen I'll call Seabs *Seabs* if you call Invi "Hohenheim of Pickles".


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I call him "elitist motherfucker who can't enjoy Kobashi/Kikuchi vs Can-ams for the ***** match that is is for a bullshit reason"

Well not really but its a running rivalry between us. But you have a deal the Yeah1993.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

He gave Benoit/Finlay ***. That upset me. 

Anyways, Naked Gun 2 1/2 was disappointing :/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Was OJ in in 2 1/2? I've never seen that movie.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

OJ Simpson was great in the Naked Gun, I wonder what ever happened to him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Drives around a White Bronco.

Yeah I think he was in all 3 of them MrMister. I'm pretty sure they were all pre-Murder OJ.

Ironic fact OJ was concidered for the role of The Terminator.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He was a hell of a running back too at one point. Yeah, he just kinda disappeared. Weird.

Truth - Terminator would've been a great comedy with OJ in the title role.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

he was in 2 1/2 but I struggle to think of anythign memorable he did in it  He was awesome in the first though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I guess Cameron wanted Arnold for the Kyle Reese role but Arnold convinced him otherwise.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah he was Yeah1993. They came up with so many random awesome ways to fuck him up.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You would think if someone got away with murder they would try and lay low, but not OJ. He doesn't give a fuck, he'll do what he wants.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

5th Amendment baby. All Day OJ's Way!

I legit felt bad when someone else bought OJ's heisman trophy in an auction, but then didn't he get popped trying to steal it back?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

truth; LESLIE NIELSON was also quite awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OJ's in jail as I type this as far as I know. Not for murder of course. For being a fucking moronic arrogant douchebag.

Have you seen Nielsen's fine work in Airplane Yeah1993?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Found this on Wiki, first line made me laugh really hard.



> Orenthal James "O. J." Simpson (born July 9, 1947), nicknamed "The Juice", is a retired American football player, football broadcaster, spokesman, actor, and convicted felon.
> 
> In September 2007, Simpson was arrested in Las Vegas, Nevada, and charged with numerous felonies, including armed robbery and kidnapping. A jury found Simpson guilty of all charges on October 3, 2008; and he was sentenced on December 5 to at least nine years in prison. He is currently serving his sentence at the Lovelock Correctional Center in Lovelock, Nevada.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Airplane is his finest performance if you don't count his role in creepshow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah The Juice is funny nickname.

Seriously though the "and convicted felon" was funny.

Wow, I forgot Creepshow existed.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

OJ is probably getting the juice in prison right now


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao You think he braggs about getting away with Murder for Prison Cred?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Random appearance # 1,283,283

Departing commencing in 3.2 seconds.. give or take a millisecond.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Speaking of *old* news, Hi Troy, bye Troy.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Speaking of *old* news, Hi Troy, bye Troy.


I forgot that I was going to depart until you reminded me, what ever would I do without your wisdom?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Be ordered around by orderlies like usual.

Thinking i'm going to go watch Green Zone now and satisfly my Matt Damon man crush. Scotty doesn't know, so don't tell scotty by the way.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Be ordered around by orderlies like usual.
> 
> Thinking i'm going to go watch Green Zone now and satisfly my Matt Damon man crush. Scotty doesn't know, so don't tell scotty by the way.


I'm only ordered around because I'm addicted to Texas Hold 'Em Poker on Facebook too much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey, its Slick.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

She's on her knees every sunday and scotty doesn't know


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek said:


> Hey, its Slick.


If I could hear the tone in your voice it would rate with listening to Ben Stein whippin' out the words, "Wow... Clear eye, dry your eyes." 

Long time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't believe hes so trusting, when i'm right behind her thrusting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My tone is never on Ben Stein levels.

How've you been?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I did her on his birthday... AND SCOTTY DOESN"T KNOW!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wow, average age of everyone in the thread just jumped like 15 years. ohey troy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You'd be more aroused if it dropped down to 15 years wouldn't you Nick?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, cougar is better than underage. 16 (which is legal down here), is better than a cougar :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hmmm. A Slick appearance.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

cougars. ftw. 

:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like cougars.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ah Mike, i couldn't rep you this yesterday but in reply to your rep of



> you and jenn could probably talk medical terms for hours. she's going to school for a nursing degree.


if jen and i were together for hours we wouldn't be talking but i would give her something to 'nurse' :side:

;D

sup?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah your ego.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ touche



Mikey Damage said:


> cougars. ftw.
> 
> :side:





McQueen said:


> I like cougars.


nothing wrong with them but i still prefer someone my own age.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

snap.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> ah Mike, i couldn't rep you this yesterday but in reply to your rep of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. yeah, bro, good luck getting her to stfu. trust me. ive tried.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - I have to go to some shitty bar tonight to watch my friend play in her shitty reggae band.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> lol. yeah, bro, good luck getting her to stfu. trust me. ive tried.


challenge accepted.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Myers said:


> Truth - I have to go to some shitty bar tonight to watch my friend play in her shitty reggae band.


You should boo the shit out of them then.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Nah she's cool, but I do let her know that her band is awful all the time. If they are lucky 30 people will show up.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

nothing worse than someone who thinks they can sing


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

kind of like how fergie thinks she is talented... that fugly bitch


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I went to see my friends garage band at a club when they opened up for a few other bands.

They were by far the best band that night, which is sad since they were some kids in high school who hadn't done too many shows and they had more energy than any of the other bands. I left half-way through the main act because they were so damn boring.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derek what are your thoughts on ponytails


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Derek has one.

Have fun Myers.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek said:


> My tone is never on Ben Stein levels.
> 
> How've you been?


Good, good, still kickin' on all four cylinders.. okay, maybe it's two and a half by now, but it's all good on this end. Whatcha been up to besides keeping peace and order around these parts? Who am I kidding, I meant causing chaos and destruction everywhere you move.



> wow, average age of everyone in the thread just jumped like 15 years. ohey troy.


Yeah, but the ladies still love the Slickster, so I take the good with the young... legal and tender of course, much like the money I spend bill collector's hoard.



> Hmmm. A Slick appearance.


Hey, yo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Just been working and (sometimes) keeping things orderly around here



WCW said:


> derek what are your thoughts on ponytails


I'm not a fan of them in general but there are some people who can pull it off, I guess.


No, I don't have one, Eric.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's shows like these I regret giving up alcohol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

2Slick said:


> Good, good, still kickin' on all four cylinders.. okay, maybe it's two and a half by now, but it's all good on this end. Whatcha been up to besides keeping peace and order around these parts? Who am I kidding, I meant causing chaos and destruction everywhere you move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you've had the same avatar/banner combo for like three years now. Classic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2Slick said:


> Yeah, but the ladies still love the Slickster, so I take the good with the young... legal and tender of course, much like the money I spend bill collector's hoard.


they only love you because you're the only person in the nursing home with 2 real hips.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And you love a mans hips right.

OMG K is here even.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> And you love a mans hips right.
> 
> OMG K is here even.


Damn I'm not that bad am I?:$ I'd like to think a WCW appearance is more exciting than mine.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

To me your like Black Superman K. Even though you still haven't changed my name to Heisenberg yet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I change your name, and the next day I have Rajah posting in the staff thread about the change. Same thing happened when I changed Mikey's, PHX and Hannah. Don't feel like hearing the old man bark.:side:

The worse part is Mikey's and PHX were modified right.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wait so Rajah actually posts somewhere other than making short posts in Rants these days? :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> wait so Rajah actually posts somewhere other than making short posts in Rants these days? :side:


Yup. Those two places are it. That's what old age does to ya.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oust him Black Superman.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I change your name, and the next day I have Rajah posting in the staff thread about the change. Same thing happened when I changed Mikey's, PHX and Hannah. Don't feel like hearing the old man bark.:side:
> 
> The worse part is Mikey's and PHX were modified right.


wat-wat?

is this when you changed me to role_model or from the time you changed it from NCIH Damage?

great username, the latter was.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Should I oust Platt as well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> wat-wat?
> 
> is this when you changed me to role_model or from the time you changed it from NCIH Damage?
> 
> great username, the latter was.


Both. Surprisingly he didn't realize your name was already NCIH damage the first time. That or he ignored it. 

And he said something when I changed Hannah's name to Role Model Fan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one will notice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shit lol. He notice everything. Must get name notifications.:argh:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Then change your own username to Black Superman and Platts to Spellcheck.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i don't see many of the staff on here anymore. Benny, Mike, LC, Derek and K are about it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

and i dont even do shit.

though, i really want to ban someone for trolling/spamming from my rant.

im highly emotion, and un-rationale right now. shouldnt eff with me...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> i don't see many of the staff on here anymore. Benny, Mike, LC, Derek and K are about it.


And all I do is make 2 discussion threads and close a few threads per week. I think I've banned maybe 3 people in the past month.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek, K and I should rule this forum with an iron E fist.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rest of the staff don't matter Sticksy


Mikey Damage said:


> and i dont even do shit.
> 
> though, i really want to ban someone for trolling/spamming from my rant.
> 
> im highly emotion, and un-rationale right now. shouldnt eff with me...


Do it. Seriously.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

damn right they dont matter. the fabulous five!

i'd do it. but then i gotta type out the reason...eff it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I would demand that Liger tribute threads would be made daily.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> and i dont even do shit.
> 
> though, i really want to ban someone for trolling/spamming from my rant.
> 
> im highly emotion, and un-rationale right now. shouldnt eff with me...


I should have my very first emotional outburst and have myself banned repeatedly into an early grave.

Nah, five years and counting without a moment, I think I'll wait until my tenth anniversary.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Liger Approved Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope that some day you get that as a full back tattoo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Maybe.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

If you do it, I'll get one of LA Park.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe i'll get Ebessan then.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Derek ban BkB Hulk.


:sad:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Maybe i'll get Ebessan then.


Only if I get Ebestan Hansen!

I'm just watching Eastbound & Down for the first time... Kenny Powers is a god!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

fucking MOTHS


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't find a turkey baster that isn't made out of plastic and am not sure where to get a real pipette around here. 

Fuck it, I'll just get a plastic one. Should work I think.

*Truth:* I was going to post about this dude OD'ing on coke and trying to fuck a couch in the alcohol thread but decided it isn't really on topic.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Today felt like a loooong day.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

today has been really short. Only got up an hour ago (should point out that it's now 3:18pm )


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah i've been doing that all week. I'm so fucking lazy these days.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I just fucked that giant snake from FF7 up. 

Take that snake!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This guy may be God in human form. 






I was almost convinced until he had to tune his guitar... other than that the guy is fucking genius.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That doesn't look like a Youtube link to either an Evan Stone porn scene or a Bob Backlund match to me Sabrina.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That doesn't look like a Youtube link to either an Evan Stone porn scene or a Bob Backlund match to me Sabrina.


*Listen to that and you can thank me later. 







*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

thats not justin bieber. 

wtf.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think that dude's pretty damn good. I'll hold out and see what kind of wizardly powers he has until I'll agree he's God or not. Time travel or flight would work.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He's practically unknown... and he has one more Oscar than God though... so he might indeed be better. 





*


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey LC


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ben Affleck has an Oscar so I'm not sure that's a great accolade these days.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oscar smoscar.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i stopped caring about the oscars in 1977


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Ben Affleck has an Oscar so I'm not sure that's a great accolade these days.


He should have been forced to return that Oscar when he ruined Daredevil.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did Star Wars losing shatter your spirit WCW?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> He should have been forced to return that Oscar when he ruined Daredevil.


that wasnt his fault



MrMister said:


> Did Star Wars losing shatter your spirit WCW?


nah taxi driver


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> that wasnt his fault


Maybe, but I will still use him as a scapegoat.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WCW said:


> nah taxi driver


In all seriousness, that had to have been a pretty spirit shattering event.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Taxi Driver friggin rules. I'm just sayin'. 



*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Maybe, but I will still use him as a scapegoat.


have you ever seen the directors cut its supposedly like a completely different film apparently the studio butchered it


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek why the fuck you gotta ruin everyones fun man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WCW said:


> have you ever seen the directors cut its supposedly like a completely different film apparently the studio butchered it


Does the director's cut still have the Affleck/Garner "fight" scene at the playground? If so, I'm still...out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Does the director's cut still have the Affleck/Garner "fight" scene at the playground? If so, I'm still...out.


no it cuts out almost all of the elektra stuff. the ridiclious sex scene is gone as well

apparently the studio wanted to make that awful elektra movie and they forced the director to cram an elektra subplot into the movie


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry Eric.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WCW said:


> no it cuts out almost all of the elektra stuff. the ridiclious sex scene is gone as well
> 
> apparently the studio wanted to make that awful elektra movie and they forced the director to cram an elektra subplot into the movie


Officially intrigued.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Officially intrigued.


It's supposed to more violent too. I've never actually seen it but everyone I know that has has said it's a GIANT improvement (which is kind of rare in a director's cut).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not hard to improve on the theatrical Daredevil, but I get where you're coming from.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw a few clips of the Director's cut on FX. From what little I saw, it seemed better than what was actually in the movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

elektra didnt get a directors cut


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My friends wanted me to see Elektra, but I had to work that night.

Pretty sure I had the better night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I kinda want to see this Directors cut now if all of this is true. I did enjoy the cheesyness of Colin "I'll fuck anything" Farrell as Bullseye.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I kinda want to see this Directors cut now if all of this is true. I did enjoy the cheesyness of Colin "I'll fuck anything" Farrell as Bullseye.


He was the best part of the movie, imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"You're good baby, but i'm magic"

Loved that line.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you wish you were that smooth McQueeny


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> "You're good baby, but i'm magic"
> 
> Loved that line.


how do you kill a man without fear


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - going to comic con this weekend. I am going to sit in on the dexter panel and hopefully can get into the tron panel. The rumor is that they are Disney will show a trailer for the next pirates of the Caribbean after the tron panel.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

great just what we needed another pirates of the caribbean


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I forgot about Tron. That's not til December though I think so I'm sure I'll forget about it a few more times.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Make him watch Daredevil.

Maybe I am Nick, maybe I am.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

It's just struck me how rubbish The Simpsons is now.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The word "rubbish" always makes me laugh.

It's been a while since I have watched the Simpsons, it used to be my favorite show growing up.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I watched it for the first time when I was like 7 and they had a thing going where Homer was getting murderstalked by a clown robot thing. Scared the crap out of me and turned me off the show. Only watched like 10 eps since then and it keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Enigma said:


> It's just struck me how rubbish The Simpsons is now.


Haven't kept up with it for a few years. It simply got to the point where it wasn't worth it.



Yeah1993 said:


> I watched it for the first time when I was like 7 and they had a thing going where Homer was getting murderstalked by a clown robot thing. Scared the crap out of me and turned me off the show. Only watched like 10 eps since then and it keeps getting worse and worse.


Not at all surprised.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you only watched 11 eps of the Simpsons? you're dead to me now Yeah1993.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The actual number's like 8 1/2 but yeah.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I gave up on it years ago. Its been on since I was 4, it needs to end.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Things started getting really shit somewhere in between episode 200 and 300. There's still some odd gems in that range, but there's a whole lot of stuff that's getting trashy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

it completely died for me when they used Kesha's song in their opening.






truly shattering.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

RIP Simpsons


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll quote Phil Gould..."NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!"


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I really need to buy some of the old Simpsons stuff on DVD, tho I still want to get Seinfeld, King of the Hill, Frasier and Better Off Ted seasons one and two first. Possibly some Sunny too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You mentioning Seinfeld makes my liking for you go up 2%. 

*Seabs* came back from the dead and replied!!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't get Seinfeld.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's a show about nothing, so they succeed yet again!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The only thing I dislike about Seinfeld is Jerry's annoying smile when he's saying a line that's meant to be funny. Jason Alexander more than makes up for that tho.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't get it, then I watched an episode, and loved it. Great show.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seinfeld is alright but its majorly overrated and loved to the extreme by the prentious.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Who are the prentious...?

edit- oh I get it you misstyped prententious. :$ 

"Prentious" wpuld make a pretty cool word.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

"Wpuld" wouldn't.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

actually i misstyped pretentious. I'm watching Shutter Island and really not watching what i'm typing


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You should be watching the cricket imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i am now. I had cricinfo up giving me score updates throughout. really don't care too much for Pakistan.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Seeing Smith dismantling them and their horrible field placements is pretty enjoyable still.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

got to love Joe Rogan


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr. Joe Rogan is a funny man. I'm a fan.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

stoned Mayhem is awesome


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Enigma said:


>


At first I didn't get this so I just had to hit the button.

And I laughed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that is terrible....

and funny. really funny.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I woke up at like 1:45 myself, good times. Maybe will play Little Big Planet, it's fun and all but I don't really see why everyone thought it's some amazing game.

*Truth:* And I just shot a few pages forward into a totally different conversation. Hmmmmm...

I liked when Joe Rogan talked about DMT because that shit is insane(ly awesome).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you high Delfin?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Not yet, but I do have some amazing nugs in a mason jar I will get to later though. Probably going to get extra blazed during the Petty concert tomorrow. Never saw Tom Petty myself but everyone says he puts on a good show so I'm excited.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think you could get pretty blazed at a Petty show just from the contact high.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Delfin, I have a friend who saw his show last weekend and said it was amazing!

I'm going to the HullabaLOU Music Festival in Louisville tomorrow. It's supposed to be in the upper 90's so I'm dreading that shit.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tomorrow i'm playing football and then getting blasted at a friends 21st. should be a good day for all except McQueen.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I think you could get pretty blazed at a Petty show just from the contact high.


lol yeah my cousin I'm going with doesn't smoke (he'll probably be drinking for a bit) and said it was prevalent at the Petty show a few years back in the lawn seats. I'll just try to be safe and scope the scene but I should be able to toke on a number or two no problem.



LadyCroft said:


> *Delfin, I have a friend who saw his show last weekend and said it was amazing!
> 
> I'm going to the HullabaLOU Music Festival in Louisville tomorrow. It's supposed to be in the upper 90's so I'm dreading that shit.*


Sweet, I haven't heard anything bad about the shows yet so that's good to hear about his tour this year.

My skin on my arms and feet (damn sandals) is finally peeling two weeks later after All Good festival. You all might have a bit more to worry about than the weather in WV though I think though 

_Edited because I suck at geography_


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Delfin, I have a friend who saw his show last weekend and said it was amazing!
> 
> I'm going to the HullabaLOU Music Festival in Louisville tomorrow. It's supposed to be in the upper 90's so I'm dreading that shit.*


Awesome I better get my stalk on, thats a lot of ground to cover in 24 hours.

Sorry Nick, you're still too far away.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the further i am from you, the better it is for all concerned McQueer. anyway i should probably sleep soon.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Get your ass down here, McDreamy. 

Here's the schedule... I'll be going to the Saturday event.

http://www.hullabaloufest.com/hullabalou/schedule
*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well not like I have anything better to do but kinda short notice, haha.

Nah Nick, I can get you in your dreams dick.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

That site wasn't working for me so I found the lineup on another site. Is that Ben Folds the same guy from Ben Folds Five? Looks like it from what I'm finding. He's pretty good.

Truth: This Vevo shit on youtube is pissing me off. But I did find out it was apparently definitely the same person.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rockin the Suburbs?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

John Brown = King of Da Burbz










Truth: I'm not sure if it's funny or sad that this dude had national TV exposure and his youtube vids still only get like 2,000 views and my videos that took an hour to make get like 100,000 - 500,000 views.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dude looks like a badass.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

How the hell do some of these effortless videos get 100,000-500,000 views anyway? I never understood that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

People are stupid.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Troof - watched a pretty epic Johnny Cash at Folsom Prison documentary last night


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Make a video related to a popular video by editing it somehow. Or tag your video with shit that has nothing to do with it (ex: tits, nude, WWE, WCW, ass, sex.....). Or sometimes they just wind up getting popular because they are linked to popular sites I've noticed too.

I'd have to imagine he (John Brown) is either selling dope or just working a regular job because that music shit didn't quite work out, some youtube vids of his that are almost a year old don't even have 100 views lol. 50 of them were probably him checking his vids at the library computer or something.

*Truth:* I want one of those weird "Air Multiplier" fans without blades that are just a ring. I don't know why, a regular fan works fine and all, but it's pretty cool looking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah that Air Multiplier seems pretty cool.

Watching a Hashimoto match. guy still fucking owns.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I was shocked to see that he won the NWA title in McKeesport in 2001. That's like 20 minutes from me I definitely would have gone to see him even though I wasn't really watching wrestling at the time. Of course I found out like 7 years after the fact, but still...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Might need to recreate my Hashimoto folder I used to have on my old computer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

in the words of derek; blah blah blah


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I feel that way whenever there is soccer talk in here.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I feel that way whenever there is soccer talk in here.


They just don'tunderstand the greatness of Hashimoto dropping people on their heads.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And getting pissed off when someone else starts stiffing him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That too. I need to re-watch his match with Hase again soon.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

rasslin'


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> That too. I need to re-watch his match with Hase again soon.


Which one? The awesome '93 G-1 Match or the IWGP match?

Youngboy Ohtani sighting!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IWGP match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Both are really good matches.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am more of a barry horowitz fan myself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who isn't? Did you see Dexter today?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Dexter was awesome! They had a trailer for next season and at one point Deb and the police show up and he has his son in his hands and he just looks at Deb and says " It was me, I killed her". The panel was cool, they didn't want to give much away. 

Today is star wars day :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

But did you see Tron guy?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Going to see Inception in about 20 mins.

Myers I would be mad if someone already hadn't spoiled the end of season 4 for me already, haven't seen the season yet.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Inception was great, I have already seen it three times.

I didn't see the actual tron guy, but there were many people dressed like him or characters from tron. The Tron panel was packed, they showed a ten minute preview. I didn't get to see it but I heard it looked very good.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I wish my guitar would teach me how to play it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Alright! It's been a while since I got a red rep, last time was when I pissed off raven ryder. I don't know about you guys but sometimes red rep is better because it feels like you accomplished something


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a great feeling to accomplish something. Good for you Myers.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks, for the longest time I thought I was just a waste of space and my life meant nothing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Inception was a great fucking movie.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bet it's not as good as Invasion U.S.A. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sucks that someone spoiled the end of season 4 for you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I was angry.

Crofty i'll take you to go see Inception, unless you plan on talking during the movie, then i'll have to smack you. Some teenage girls were in the theater with me and kept talking for the first 15 minutes of the movie but they shut up right when I was starting to get really mad.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I bet it's not as good as Invasion U.S.A. *


Nothing is this good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Step Up 3D might take that title...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Nothing is this good.


*Yeah, sorry for bringing up the obvious. 




Everywhere we go, everywhere we've been we leave a trail of ashes and a trail of sin.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No, there's plenty of people that don't know how great Invasion USA is. It needs to be shouted as often as possible. You did well.

Something about a chick in tight britches...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who wears short shorts?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

John Stockton?

Is Step Up 3D that dance movie in 3D?

Maybe that shit will end the fad. Or maybe it'll be so awesome 3D never goes away.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Something about a chick in tight britches...


*


Little gal in the skin tight britches... get up and get down to the front row..

I hope your boyfriend aint lookin... he wont get hurt by what he don't know.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep that's it. Need a few more listens before I can get that down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, the dance movie in 3D. I'll be there opening night.

I made the ticket taker laugh today when I told my friend right in front of her that we were sneaking into Ramona & Beezus after Inception.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"When you crawl back, suck my cock and apologize...and in that order!"


Mel Gibson is awesome







*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was my serior yearbook quote.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mel is fucking insane. For real.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao McDreamy


Brek, he absolutely is. It's amazing too. I wouldn't have believed it if these tapes didn't exist. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

im on mels side in this case


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> *Brek, he absolutely is. It's amazing too. I wouldn't have believed it if these tapes didn't exist. *


That he's crazy? It was pretty obvious he was batshit nuts for awhile. I think he thinks he's Mad Max. He wants to cuff the world's ankle to the axle and set the rig to blow up. We have to hack our ankle off to survive...if we're lucky.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think this is all viral advertising for Mel's next movie.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> im on mels side in this case


*well he does want her to get raped by a bunch of "nig**rs" ... It's hard not to root for the guy.



lol Brek. I knew he was a little off but I figured it was like 9 out of 10 people you might meet. I didn't know he was THIS bad. He's worse than my late uncle.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Raped by a pack of n'ers. A fucking pack he says.

Have a nice day WCW? heh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*ahh yeah, it was a pack.. :lmao what a fucking douchbag. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey whats up people


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Raped by a pack of n'ers. A fucking pack he says.
> 
> Have a nice day WCW? heh


they move in packs


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey GD. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WCW said:


> they move in packs


And hunt too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Patriot and Braveheart just wont be the same anymore. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao WCW

Sup GD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *The Patriot and Braveheart just wont be the same anymore. *


I don't know Sabrina, The Patriot might be watchable now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Chillin... chillin but not looking forward to waking up early on a Saturday to go to work. :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I don't know Sabrina, The Patriot might be watchable now.


*:lmao 


touche`!*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

mel is crazy....awesome.

a takes a special kind of man to reach the level he's reached. 

also, never heard of invasion usa. i will google.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey you have to see Invasion USA. Even if the Chuck Norris schtick is tired and went to bed years ago.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> mel is crazy....awesome.
> 
> a takes a special kind of man to reach the level he's reached.
> 
> *also, never heard of invasion usa. i will google.*


*Chuck Norris, motherfucker!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Which is the better movie, the one about the Australian fighting for American Independance or the one about the Australian fighting for Scottish independance.

FREEDOM!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lethal Weapon is the shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Braveheart has Phillip the military "counsel". I'm surprised he wasn't a black jew actually knowing what I know now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Brek


How did Mel have a black partner in Lethal Weapon? *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a good fucking question. And for two sequels. At least I think there were three Lethal Weapons. He fought South Africans at one point too. He must've hated filming that movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There are 4 Lethal Weapons. And 4 is Mel and Glover vs the Triads/Jet Li.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah yeah...the "how'd he do that?" Lethal Weapon. I liked that one.

So what was 3? "They fuck ya with the cell phones"?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"Yo baby... OH BABY"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao Brek
> 
> 
> How did Mel have a black partner in Lethal Weapon? *


more importantly how did he work in hollywood for 30 years if it was run by jews


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol, good point! 



and :lmao at this thread http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants...ng-bored-same-old-storylines.html#post8654151*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i think hes on to something


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Those 30 years are clearly what drove the man insane. 

That thread is what drove me insane.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

you drove me insane mrmister


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's an unfortunate side effect.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- I put a bullet in my radio.. something just hit me funny, I don't know.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sabrina, you got No More Tears stuck in my head now.


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Sabrina, you got No More Tears stuck in my head now.


What, she used my finisher on you?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Off the top fucking ropes too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What you doooooo for a Klondike Bar?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I put a bullet through my radio too, because it was stuck on a station that played nothing but Miley Cyrus songs. BTW I'd put someone in a hour long sharpshooter for a tasty Klondike bar.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Sabrina, you got No More Tears stuck in my head now.


*Listen to Black Label Society's version of the song. Heavy as fuck...which is apropos for a song that evil.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If you lived in Minneapolis i'd say you are listening to KDWB (to Jack).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I put a bullet through my radio too, because it was stuck on a station that played nothing but Miley Cyrus songs. BTW I'd put someone in a hour long sharpshooter for a tasty Klondike bar.


*My god... that deserves a bullet for sure.*


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

I would still tap Miley.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

shes a talented young lady


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Listen to Black Label Society's version of the song. Heavy as fuck...which is apropos for a song that evil.*


That is a twisted fucking song no doubt. Does Zakk do a his sound alike Ozzy vocals or his own voice?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*His own.. changes some lyrics too. Instead of "how about a kiss before I leave you this way... your lips are so cold I don't know what to say" he does "how about a fuck before I leave you this way...your lips are so cold I don't know what to say"

A truly evil song lyrically.






*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know if any guy would have a realistic shot with Ms. Cyrus she might already be taken. By her dad?! That's right, remember when she was dancing on that pole at some awards show and her dad was clapping like she just won an Oscar. There might be something going on between those 2.


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I don't know if any guy would have a realistic shot with Ms. Cyrus she might already be taken. By her dad?! That's right, remember when she was dancing on that pole at some awards show and her dad was clapping like she just won an Oscar. There might be something going on between those 2.


imagine a 3 way with Miley and Hannah Montana.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Black Label Society's is darker sounding without a doubt. It's not the deceptive crisply produced sound of Ozzy's that's for sure.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* I don't think Johnson & Johnson wanted to use that version in a commercial. 

I mean seriously, did they not know what the song was about? :lmao


Mr Tinkertrain, off of the same album is just as evil. lol*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

PWG Six said:


> imagine a 3 way with Miley and Hannah Montana.


That thought actually doesn't do much for me, since I'm not attracted to her and don't know if she's legal or not yet.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

PWG Six said:


> I would still tap Miley.


why tank u!

oh. you said miley. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It depends on what state you nail her in as to if it was legal or not.*


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Jack Donaghy said:


> That thought actually doesn't do much for me, since I'm not attracted to her and don't know if she's legal or not yet.


They always become sluts as soon as they turn legal so its better when she is around 17.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought Miley was considered a slut now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *It depends on what state you nail her in as to if it was legal or not.*


Whats the age of consent for cousins in Kentucky?


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Whats the age of consent for cousins in Kentucky?


As soon as she gets her first period.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Whats the age of consent for cousins in Kentucky?


*We don't ask...*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I thought Miley was considered a slut now.


shes confident in her bergoning sexuality and i think you're a little intimidated


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought that was West Virginia to be honest.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *We don't ask...*





And that doesn't touch Alabama's rule of thumb.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The age of consent here is once a girls age exceeds her shoe size, so if a girl has REALLY big feet no man around her will have a chance with her. I can actually sadly see this happening in some 3rd world countries.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *We don't ask...*


Fine be that way meanie!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> The age of consent here is once a girls age exceeds her shoe size, so if a girl has REALLY big feet no man around her will have a chance with her. I can actually sadly see this happening in some 3rd world countries.




If you catch Miley while she is in Europe, many age of consents are around 14.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sounds like Mississippi's consent law, Hotty.*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

14?! You hear that? It's the sound of Roman Polanski boarding a plane to Europe.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh Jack.

Dude lives there though doesn't he?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> 14?! You hear that? It's the sound of Roman Polanski boarding a plane to Europe.




I'm pretty sure Polanski has been living in Europe for decades. He currently lives in Poland.


And before you ask, it's 15 in Poland. 





LadyCroft said:


> *Sounds like Mississippi's consent law, Hotty.*




Mississippi has the worst reputation among Southerners from what I've seen. It has a strong history of bad education, tons of lynchings, and a pathetic lack of prominent sports teams either professional or college.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No wonder I stay the fuck out of Wisconsin.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, some countries don't even wait until you hit double digits lol.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

gotta wait until 21 in madagascar


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

That's right that creep Polanski is in Europe, but once he's free no girl under 15 will be safe from his Super Pedo powers.

That chart said the age of consent is 9 in Mexico? That's just sick!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Madagascar and Tunisia suck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> That's right that creep Polanski is in Europe, but once he's free no girl under 15 will be safe from his Super Pedo powers.
> 
> That chart said the age of consent is 9 in Mexico? That's just sick!




You would be surprised how many stories I've heard of people from California going down to Mexico to get some easy drugs and banging a 15 year old.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mexico is fucked up. For real.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

All of this Pedophile talk (never thought I'd hear myself say that) reminds me of a special ABC had on last year called "What Would You Do?" where people would be filmed on hidden camera, and witness actors play out what are usually disturbing situations and we see what the person being filmed would do. There was an episode with a grown man at a park trying to get some little girl to help him find his dog. Most people tried to stop him, but some didn't seem to care and let him lead the girl away. Kinda makes me lose faith in humanity when I see stuff like that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao at Mexico.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone see the new video Mexico made to attract tourists? It's narrated by former Price Is Right Announcer Rod Roddy and at the end he says: Mexico: "Wanna Fuck A 9 Year Old And Not Go To Jail? Come On Down!"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Seriously that would own.

Truth: Lady Croft thinks Rod Roddy is sexy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Who is Rod Roddy? Sounds pretty fucking gay.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Rod Roddy is dead


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah that does sound kinda gay, like a gay porn stars take on Roddy Piper's name... not that there's anything wrong with a gay pornstar making up names... RIP though Roddy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Rod Roddy is dead


Yeah, well maybe Crofty is a necrophiliac.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Which explains the zombie obsession. It all comes together now...


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yeah, well Crofty is a necrophiliac.


and a crack whore.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Myers don't you talk about my PIC like that.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't know you two had a thing. I'll back off if she means that much to you.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So just got back from a concert with some friends and there's a Rocko's Modern Life marathon on TV. It's like one awesome thing right after another tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Sorry, I didn't know you two had a thing. I'll back off if she means that much to you.


We steal shit.

Like Will94's dignity. Sup Will?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Not much Eric. Sup with you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was just thinking if I were a Chinese guy how awesome "The Macho Mandarin" would be for a username.

Just finished watching the Doc part of the Steamboat set. Other than that nothing much is going on.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

"The Macho Mandarin" is honestly one of the best monikers I've ever heard.

If you called your finisher the Satsuma, I swear I'd mark the fuck out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is that?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It's the most widely used form of mandarin orange i.e. the ones you see canned here in America.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Add Crush in Mandarin and you have yourself some gold by my reckoning.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Like I said, if only I was Chinese. DAMN YOU ANGLO BLOOD!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Never damn the white man's blood!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why? I don't get the option to complain about rascism because of it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Complain about fascism instead. You'll get over quicker.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah I wanna play the white guy race card. Our day will come.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sooner than later too. At least here in Texas.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

White People do this... Black People do that. When White people's electricity goes out they panic, when black people's electricity goes out they planned it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I read White people will be a minority in the country in something like 15 years. I can't wait till we can shove it in people like Al Sharpton's face.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've never seen it, but is Jersey Shore basically a show about some total douchebags? They look it. Am I right or am I right?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Excellente, good work McQueen.


Truth - I have the same amount of posts in here as Role 'I love Lupe' Model.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I have a shirt that says "Fist Pumping Like Champs" and I thought it was really cool, so I bought it. Then some girls were like "hey kewl jersey shore!!!1" and I was like "what's that?"

Then I look to the lower left corner of my shirt and see a Jersey Shore logo. "Oh, is that a TV show?" ... "DUH! liek u dnt watch jersey shore?!"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dis partaay get jumpin' when we start fist pumpin' bro!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Season 2 this Thursday, I'm pumped!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Drinking a glass of whiskey and coke that he stole from the party he was at....


GOOD SHIT.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm about to go out and get right myself...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fuck you AND your different timezone! Greenwich Mean Time MA LIFE.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Must be already fucked up...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Let me explain that:

The timezone I live in is called Greenwich Mean Time, it's 3am at the moment, and as such all the clubs are shut and due to my friends being BORING ....S I'm home, whilst in your timezone you're only just getting drunk righ tnow... so fuck you.

<3.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth part 2: Revisiting rants from March 2009... fuck I was a shit poster back then.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Craig said:


> Truth part 2: Revisiting rants from March 2009... fuck I was a shit poster back then.


still 50x better than what I was.

You gave me the link to D-man's site so I'll never consider you shit anyway ^_^


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 you were a great poster in March 2009 and July 2010


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> still 50x better than what I was.
> 
> You gave me the link to D-man's site so I'll never consider you shit anyway ^_^


Don't mention Ditch's site asshole!









































shit.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, Ditch, don;t you just love that guy? y'know cos he has.....like, great, um, tips on how to do stuff that's completely unrelated to wrestling in every way shape and form. 



WCW said:


> Yeah1993 you were a great poster in March 2009 and July 2010


what makes you say that, GENERAL ZOD?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

truth: went to kasabian last night. was fucking awesome.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: saw 3 songs of Kasabian's set at the music festival I went to 2 weeks ago... very.... very shit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

each to their own. i think theyre fucking amazing.

this vid...just yeah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Yeah, Ditch, don;t you just love that guy? y'know cos he has.....like, great, um, tips on how to do stuff that's completely unrelated to wrestling in every way shape and form.
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you say that, GENERAL ZOD?


your analysis is second to none


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Kasabian sound fine on record Kenny but every live thing of theirs I've saw (Video or actually live) just seems... dull.

Although considering the quality of everyone else I saw that weekend (bar Eminem (Lip synching bastard)) and the fact they were the last band I saw the whole weekend due to them running 20 minutes later than every other stage and that I'd just finished a Biffy Clyro/Jay-Z/MADNESS triple bill might have made expectations a bit too high.

I saw LSF, Fire and Club Foot and it was just... crap.

Also that video's kinda... coolish.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got back from a Tom Petty show. It was pretty rocking but I'll never go to another concert with the person I went with. They can't handle their booze without getting super-annoying and basically wandered off for a half hour at the start of the show without answering their phone. Not really fun being alone in a sea of like 20,000 people imo (maybe unless you're rolling or tripping or something). In any case it was a dick move and I told them that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I just ate a packet of McDonalds barbecue sauce because I'm hungry and didn't have any food around.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW said:


> your analysis is second to none


Andy & Feech are better.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I just ate a packet of McDonalds barbecue sauce because I'm hungry and didn't have any food around.


Truth - That's fucking gross. You need some food, dude. YOU NEED SOME DUDE FOOD. @[email protected]


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^ Capitals for emphasis (Y)


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*B*oo*B*a*B*a

imo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Truth - That's fucking gross. You need some food, dude. YOU NEED SOME DUDE FOOD. @[email protected]


Eh, it's ok actually. I found some food anyway, there's some chicken in the fridge.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Well, I didn't mean that the sauce itself is gross. I just wouldn't eat it by itself. And certainly not in the place of food.

But you're a good man. You've found some real stuff. That's what it's all about.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just came back from wil anderson. fucking hilarious comedian. loved it. got a pic, a signed dvd and chatted to him abit. 

ive had an awesome weekend yay


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Just read this:



> Facebook's population has just passed 500m. If it were a country, it would be the third largest in the world.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

watched Inception tonight. was a pretty awesome film.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Well, I didn't mean that the sauce itself is gross. I just wouldn't eat it by itself. And certainly not in the place of food.
> 
> But you're a good man. You've found some real stuff. That's what it's all about.


Yeah, I know. 

Truth ~ I've gotta see Inception.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have seen inception three times and I still want to see it again.

Truth - sticksy's avatar is fucking great.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still want to go inside Myers dreams....

That sounds pretty bad.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's actually quite boring, it usually ends up with me getting killed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I had a dream about a llama once.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There was an attractive girl in my dream last night but I can't remember why or what she looked like. I wonder how I thought her up, extraction team perhaps? Oh my gosh!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

marmite sandwich om nom nom


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- you know you're not very good at your job when your boss asks why you haven't quit yet.



I am not very good at my job.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

You should knock him the fuck out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've thought about it. But I'd like to get my next paycheck first.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

And then your next one... and then your next one... and then your next one... and then your n...


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - won over 500 at the casino today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - That's awesome.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Myers said:


> I have seen inception three times and I still want to see it again.
> 
> Truth - sticksy's avatar is fucking great.


yeah i want to go back and rewatch Inception. 

indeed. in fact the whole avatar, usertitle & location combination is awesome :side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fact- Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galatica.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Those aren't my favorite three B's, but that's an interesting point nonetheless GD. 

Truth - Dwight Schrute owns.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Beers, blunts, and bitches?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep that'll do'er.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i have a 4th B, which stands for beach. Its an essential B for anyone who's Australian.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Good call sticksy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty happy I found a book i've been looking for for 5 years now at a used book store today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What book was this?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keeper by Greg Rucka


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like some of Rucka's comic book work. I should check a few of his novels. So I assume Keeper is good shit then?

Or maybe it's a different Rucka?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^
no its the comic book one


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I thought so, but you never know. I'm not familiar with his work on novels at all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a pretty big fan of the character it introduces Atticus Kodiak, his best that i've read thus far was probably Critial Space (another Kodiak book). He has a few unrelated books too, Fistful of Rain was pretty good, and not as in love with his Tara Chase novels but they aren't bad by any means. The character is just too closed off for me to like her.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Atticus Kodiak? That name rules. I'm actually serious too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ironically he hates his name haha, his mom (or dad maybe, can't remember) was a Lit teacher named him after To Kill a Mockingbird. I think its pretty cool myself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I figured it was an allusion to Atticus Finch. I might need to check this out. What's the main concept behind it (the series that is)?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He is a Personal Security Advisor, basically a VIP Bodyguard if you are wondering what the books are about.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not shocked he's a big dude (assuming this actually) with a name like Atticus Kodiak. But he's gotta be smart too right?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, he's no giant like Jack Reacher (who owns even more) he actually a pretty normal guy. Says hes 6ft 190 or so, former Military though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Does he own more than Kevin Costner in Bodyguard?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Does he own more than Kevin Costner in Bodyguard?


*Hey baby, what's your name?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Hey baby, what's your name?*



*Dalton* (I'd totally post a picture of Swayze and his hair sprayed mullet if I was more awesome.)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dalton is a kick ass name 


I met this guy last night at HullabaLOU that looked exactly like Brad Paisley. He and his girlfriend set with our group for the main show. His name is Blaze... such an awesome name.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Blaze. Now there's a fucking (awesome btw) fake name if I've ever heard one.

Comic book characters are named Blaze...not real people.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol he says it's real... Now that I've looked him up... *holla!* it's spelled Blaise... he's a country music singer and looks just like Brad Paisley. His girlfriend was adorable as well. They would have beautiful kids, I reckon.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah ok...Blaise is much more realistic and believable. There are real human beings actually named this in the past.

I swear I would laugh in someone's face if they told me their name was Blaze (spelled that way) and were serious about it. Not really though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I would like to think I would have laughed too, Brek. He was too hot to laugh at though. My boyfriend was kinda pissed at me because I talked to him too much during the show.  But in my defense when I was talking to him I was also talking to his girlfriend as well. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth-Just got back from seeing Inception.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I would like to think I would have laughed too, Brek. He was too hot to laugh at though. My boyfriend was kinda pissed at me because I talked to him too much during the show.  But in my defense when I was talking to him I was also talking to his girlfriend as well.*


Don't think I'd have the "too hot" problem to laugh in his face. Unless he was like Depp hot. Nah I'd laugh in Depp's face too. I mean...Blaze. C'mon man. Blaise isn't funny though.

Truth - I'm gonna be the last person here to see Inception.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Truth - I'm gonna be the last person here to see Inception.


Nah, that'll probably be me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I won't ever see it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I watched Salt tonight. I was an hour late to see Inception.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WCW said:


> I won't ever see it


Why not?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Why not?


im finished watching 2 and a half hour pretentious christopher nolan movies


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WCW said:


> im finished watching 2 and a half hour pretentious christopher nolan movies


What if he does a three hour pretentious movie?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

id have to check the rotten tomatoes rating in that case


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Watched Donnie Darko tonight. Never gets old.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sick of watching 2 1/2 hour pretentious EvoLution strip teases.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WCW said:


> id have to check the rotten tomatoes rating in that case


Naturally. High five.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why hasn't anyone created Rotten Vagina's porn review site yet?

TKOK get to work.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope the 1/4 star rating system is used.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I hope the 1/4 star rating system is used.


Insextion- *** 1/4


Truth- listening to a Bobby Heenan shoot. Pretty damn great.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is he understandable?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, its from 9 years ago, so it was before he had the surgery that left him pretty much without a jaw.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a couple of the Heenan/Cornette shoots and they kinda suck cause you can handly understand Heenan. Shame since he is a guy I like listening to tell stories.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I'm sick of watching 2 1/2 hour pretentious EvoLution strip teases.


Why were you watching? 

Those were for a very special lady. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Didn't know Heenan had lost his jaw. That fucking sucks, as McQueen said, the dude was interesting to listen to.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This one is great because he tells so many great stories, and actually comes off as a really classy person. 


He has a great story about Andre where they were on a flight and an attendant asked Andre if there was anything she could get him. He said 'Screwdriver', (obviously meaning the drink) and she came back with an actual Screwdriver. Heenan was able to take the flight attendant aside and said "He's a 7 foot, 500 pound loaded man. What would you have brought him if he asked for Bloody Mary?"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

That's hilarious.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

or a white russian


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao that is great.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

For the record, Blaze is a really gay name.

Donnie Darko is one of my personal top five movies of all time.

Picked up another 260 at the casino today

And I read today that Liam Neeson tried out for the role of Fezzik from The Princess Bride, I think Andre the giant was a better choice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think i'd have to beat my wife if she named my kid Blaze.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's really too gay. There's no way anyone would ever call themselves that.

Neeson as Fezzik wouldn't work. It couldn't work. Andre is Fezzik.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Didn't Bret Hart name his son Blaze?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I thought it was Blade?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What a bastard if he did. I'd change that shit as soon as I could. Blaze Hart? Yeah...fuck that.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

When your last name is hart you have to keep the names simple. His son will get his ass kicked with a name like blade or blaze hart.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just looked it up, his kids name is Blade.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like the name Blaze.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The name Blaze would be fine if you were tiny and made out of plastic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I like the name Blaze.


Not DeBlaze or LaBlaze?

See the blatent racism in this post?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao awesome. 

Isn't the name Blaze suppose to be an urban nickname for something weed anyway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like we got a RAPPER on our hands in the yo mtv raps entertainment thread.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Looks like we got a RAPPER on our hands in the yo mtv raps entertainment thread.


Those were some dope lines he threw down :lmao

I am slightly disappointed because I would rather have a thread about Yo MTV Raps


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder if its KIF again.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I bet I could rap pretty damn well, anyone want to hear some of my rhymes? No? Oh thank God cause I would really suck.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Pffft, I'm being bashed for posting for the first two raps I ever wrote to see if anyone enjoyed them. I'm glad you guys got some entertainment out of it.

Elitist internet pricks make me a sad panda.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Really, you had to expect nothing less than that. It's just the way people are.*


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Welcome to the cold, cruel world known as the internet.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

bradk said:


> Pffft, I'm being bashed for posting for the first two raps I ever wrote to see if anyone enjoyed them. I'm glad you guys got some entertainment out of it.
> 
> Elitist internet pricks make me a sad panda.


I didn't bash your stuff. I'm only an asshole to people I know.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, but they didn't post in the thread I created to bash me. Besides Headliner, but his post is in that thread is irrelevant.

They had to e-sneak over to Tell The Truth thread and talk their badass e-shit here. I don't get that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't read your raps if it makes you feel better.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I didn't read your raps if it makes you feel better.


That's ok with me, McQueen!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

bradk said:


> Pffft, I'm being bashed for posting for the first two raps I ever wrote to see if anyone enjoyed them. I'm glad you guys got some entertainment out of it.
> 
> Elitist internet pricks make me a sad panda.


headliner is a cyberbully id just ignore him if i were you


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I actually thought your raps were good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm curious now.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I apologize for hurting your e-feelings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers go write a rap since you are e-Black.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You can refer to me as The Notorious HIV... or not.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

With a UFC avatar and a hot chick gif signature, I'm guessing his originality will be comparable to Carlos Mencia.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was fucking low. Low. Comparable to Mencia? Man.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Well I'm not the one posting rap notes on WF and then getting butt hurt. If you post shit on the internet, you're going to get shit on.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Someone seems to be butt hurt over my last insult. Such a sad state of affairs we're both in eh, Carlos?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I know what you mean, and to think this all would have been resolved if you would have just had a friend tell you that your rap sucks.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

They all actually thought they were pretty good. Sorry to ruin another one of your attempts at insulting me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Truth: laughing histerically over the book titled "I Am The Cheese".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Nah, he's no giant like Jack Reacher (who owns even more) he actually a pretty normal guy. Says hes 6ft 190 or so, former Military though.


jack reacher owns.



bradk said:


> With a UFC avatar and a hot chick gif signature, I'm guessing his originality will be comparable to Carlos Mencia.


son, shouldn't you be off your face on pills by now?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model listens to Justin Bieber.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Role Model listens to Justin Bieber.


When I met you girl my heart went knock knock
Now them butterflies in my stomach won't stop stop
And even though it's a struggle love is all we got
And we gon' keep keep climbing to the mountain top

:side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sticksy listens to Justin Bieber :side:


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> son, shouldn't you be off your face on pills by now?


Why would it matter if I was? I can still type a coherent sentence while under the influence of anything. It's not that difficult. Plus, your post is boring and irrelevant considering you have a UFC avatar and hot chick signature.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

oh no, thats cuts me deep. i'm being insulted by a pill popping, rapping white guy over the internet. what ever shall i do?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*





:lmao*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> oh no, thats cuts me deep. i'm being insulted by a pill popping, rapping white guy over the internet. what ever shall i do?


Release a diss record with the Bieber.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This whole brad thing is interesting.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Record a diss record with the Bieber.


actually that wouldn't be bad. would outsell a lot of the stuff out there.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I thought the Mencia insult was pretty funny tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats a pretty harsh form of insult though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Agreed, but I can't stand Carlos Mencia and completely knew what he meant when he referred to his lack of originality, so I couldn't help but eh oh el.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Katy Mixon might be my favorite white trash stereotype actress.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> oh no, thats cuts me deep. i'm being insulted by a pill popping, rapping white guy over the internet. what ever shall i do?


Make a sarcastic, Mencia like reply to hide your unoriginality.

Maybe in your next insult you can spice things up a bit. Like call me stupid for editing this post earlier!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I got yo back Sticksy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not in the way he'd normally like you getting his backside...


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Enigma said:


> I got yo back Sticksy.


He needs it, man!










He ain't funny and his dick don't work, man!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

China Cat Sunflower by the Grateful Dead is pretty amazing imo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Super Delfin is it safe to assume you've done your share of psychoactive drugs, especially hallucinogens?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- A woman wants her cowboy like he wants his rodeo...*


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Masturbation & marijuana-smoking are both activities that one should grow out of during their late teenage years.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I disagree.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth- A woman wants her cowboy like he wants his rodeo...*


Rough ridin' huh?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Rough ridin' huh?



*
STOP



DROP





SHUT 'EM DOWN OPEN UP SHOP.







*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man I haven't heard that song in years.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i prefer WHATS MY NAME


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

they see me rollin', they hatin'
patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin dirty :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I prefer Party Up.

Y'all gonna make me lose my cool... up in here


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't like DMX. Not even in the Steven Seagal movie he was in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't say I really care for rap, most of it is lazy and/or pure shit.

MrMister how tall are you by the way?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

7'3" give or take a foot or so.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

x goin' give it to ya

x goin' give it to ya


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

8'3 holy shit!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol yeah. On my worst days.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

where my dawgs at


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I do like NWA for the record.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

express yourself

etc.

etc.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't speak ebonics, i'm a white guy from the Midwest who lived half his life in the suburbs and the other half in the woods.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'm from the streetz

its wut i do


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

HOLD UP

hit a n***a with the jay-z hold up


:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rolly you seen that FingazUK guy on here yet?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i have not had the pleasure. i feel a lot of the stuff that's happening on here is passing me by now, it's quite nice to be out of the loop.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Me too but sad thing is i'm still on here a lot.

Fingaz seems like a total badass. He scares me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Could Fingaz take Jack Reacher?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sounds like my kind of internet persona. i'll be on the lookout for him now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one can fuck with Jack.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Who is this guy and where can I find him?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

he's under your bed


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

ffs not again


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He is from a book series, former Ex-Military cop turned drifter always finding himself in fucked up situations. Supposedly New Line (I think) has optioned the books, One Shot in particular to be made into a movie but thats been the story for like 3 years now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

just been reading some old school wf blogs, some good (pathetic) dramas hidden beneath boring reviews.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I miss 101 & Forum Bitch.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I miss Ste and Tom Ormo and KME. And Man Utd Fan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

101 not so much, but yeah Jade was good value. take her over the people currently running the rants asylum. 

still waiting for a good new member, it's been about 2 years at least.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a hard time remembering people on here. The only two people that stood out were Mr. Monty and Josh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Man Utd Fan was one of my favorite posters


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

pretty certain Mr Monty is dead sadly, and i wish Josh could return properly.



Enigma said:


> I miss Ste and Tom Ormo and KME. And Man Utd Fan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder if Monty is alright. He was good shit.

Kinda dissipointed Andy3000 has taken most of his drunken ramblings elsewhere.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr Monday Nights legendary racist attack on Bubba is one of the lesser known great moments in the history of this place.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


>


good times, rap battles in the super anderson thread  and MUF writing 'fuck you ste' or something on a united ticket to prove he went to games


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

shit the rap battles, i forgot about them.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I only remember Josh because of his comments in the sports section.

My favorite memory has to be The One with the Stalker rant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alex i wish you'd been around more in the last year or two, i'd have had a much more different time on here if i'd had you to keep my attention.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Mr Monday Nights legendary racist attack on Bubba is one of the lesser known great moments in the history of this place.


I vaugely remember that haha.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I know, bad times but I'm going to be spamming all this season 8*D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

hopefully you keep me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

what happened to you being a SUPER mod? not quite super enough?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Enigma called me a jobber earlier. Fuck him... he hurt my feelings.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Enigma called me a jobber earlier. Fuck him... he hurt my feelings.


At least he didn't make fun of your rapping skills.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> what happened to you being a SUPER mod? not quite super enough?


not dedicated enough, which i'm happy about. just proved i didn't give enough time to this place.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Enigma called me a jobber earlier. Fuck him... he hurt my feelings.


<3



Role Model said:


> not dedicated enough, which i'm happy about. just proved i didn't give enough time to this place.


I should be SUPER MOD of the football threads tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

more active than me to be fair. you're making up for lost time.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I know, its crazyyyyyyyy. There's not much happening in terms of transfers though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

son don't, i'm all cried out. don't set me off.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

we're gonna sign ozil tomorrow, mark my words :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I should have a UFC guy in my avatar and a hot chick sig as well. Right Myers?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

we signed him last night.

but then i woke up.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I should have a UFC guy in my avatar and a hot chick sig as well. Right Myers?


No your AA avatar owns, plus only people with no originality have hot chick sigs and ufc avatars.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

The final step: Acceptance. Congratulations, Myers, you've done it!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - I think this has gone on around...well hours too long. I can't care enough to remember the exact or even approximate time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, its been an all day thing.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

I have pneumonia so all I can do is bitch angrily on the internet.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I have no idea what the above 2 post are talking about.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's better that you don't TKOK.

That's serious shit (pneumonia not talking shit) bradk. You must get better; it's not an option.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

I've been on breathing treatments 6 times a day for the past 5 days. I've lost 10 pounds in a week. AND I WANT A CIGARETTE SO FUCKING BAD I'M GOING TO KILL SOMEONE.

No wonder I'm being such a prick on these forums as of late.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TKOK shut the fuck up and go sit in your corner!

Sup Reid?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

i'm going to get really really drunk and then phone up my ex girlfriend ;D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Record it please.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah if you record it some Mad Mel-type insanity would be appreciated.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*





i don't even know what to say about that.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

He has nothing on the mcdonalds kid though


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've had to pass on the phoning of the ex as I've just discovered she's on holiday in Australia. Bad times. I'm going to woo her when she gets back. I may end up with a restraining order.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea Raven Ryder had such rosy cheeks.

Kind of makes me feel bad for dissing him continually.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

hahahaha that kid is hilarious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I am insane now Sabrina.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I laughed at the fat kids at McDonalds thing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

02:14 am


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Congratulations. Are you sober?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Depressingly so.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I kind of teared up a little watching the episode of Deadliest Catch where Captain Phil died tbh. He was always the coolest captain I thought. Sig is crazy and unlikable at times, that dude with the noodle cup on the Wizard is psycho, the Hillstrandt's are just gay, and that guy on the Kodiak is a noob comparatively. Eric on the Rollo was kind of cool in the past seasons too, he's not on episodes this time around.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did they have him dying on TV?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- Three shades of black is where I come from.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What would Mel say about that?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mel would get his ass kicked. He's just a pretender.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He'd want me to crawl back, suck his cock and apologize.



And in that order.

*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i prefer apologizing before i suck the cock


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> i prefer apologizing before i suck the cock


*That's good strategy, Dubs. 






-Truth --- The Louisiana Hellride might be on it's way.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Louisiana Hellride?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah Dubs... The Louisiana Hellride = 5 in 10



... and by 5 in 10 I mean banks to days. 



ya hurr me?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hank III, WCW. Hank III.

10 in 5 is more impressive.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Don Draper hires hookers... that's why he's my hero!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah Dubs... The Louisiana Hellride = 5 in 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its crystal clear now


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh I see how it is Sabs.

Jack hire me a hooker that looks like Betty Draper please.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If I get stoned and sing all night long it's just a family tradition.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You don't have any objections to this taking place in Louisiana do you, McDreamy? Hell of alot more back roads there.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I object to being left out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Left out...what the fuck you on about? 




--- have you paid the dues... have you mourned the blues... can you bend them guitar strings?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You know this shit don't go down without you. 


5 in 10.... *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn right.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So should Jack turn that hooker back that looks like Betty Draper? He made the call btw. I'll take her Jack.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> So should Jack turn that hooker back that looks like Betty Draper? He made the call btw. I'll take her Jack.


*I'm not sure about that, Brek. How many damn times do you run into a hooker that looks like Betty Draper?


Few and far between my friend....few and far between.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ITS MAYSDAY PEOPLE, WHERE IS YOUR BILLY MAYS SPIRIT? CALL THIS NUMBER RIGHT NOW AND WE WILL DOUBLE THE ORDER!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OXY CLEAN!

BLASKO FUCKED THIS UP THOUGH IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN LAST WEEK, WE MISSED THE DEAL, WE MISSED THE DEAL!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'LL EVEN TRIPLE THE OFFER! THATS MIGHTY PUTTY, OXYCLEAN, AND BLUEBALLS ALL IN 1 FOR $19.99, DON'T WAIT, CALL NOW!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I DON'T NEED TO PAY MONEY FOR BLUEBALLS...

..WAIT SHIT.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

You do need to pay to get Naked though...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh really? How do you know i'm not some wierdo how posts on here while nude 24/7?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I am insane now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have the body of a Satyr, just so you know.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sanity restored. Satyrs don't wear clothes so it's totally normal.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Listening to B.G.'s "Chopper City in the Ghetto" album. I used to rock B.G. and Three 6 Mafia like 10 years ago if I was listening to rap. Three 6 Mafia is pretty terrible now since Juicy J and DJ Paul were the lamest members from the jump.

lol Playin it Raw just started, this song is lol. It's like the stereotypical song you'd think of 90s Cash Money rap. This and Bling Bling.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'm doing a wordsearch


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Three Six Mafia was always horrible.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I feel fortunate I don't know have a clue who Three 6 Mafia is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Awful rappers. Actually I do like the song they have that is Mark Henry's theme music, at least i'm under the impression thats them.

Being a Satyr I generally prefer music that comes from a magical flute.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Satyrs are also awesome in that they come with built in percussion cause of their hooves. I see now why you are a pants off dance off champion.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm glad you understand. I had to beat a Centaur with breakdancing moves last time, take that horse.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm a fuccking unicorn!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'm glad you understand. I had to beat a Centaur with breakdancing moves last time, take that horse.


That must've amazed the woodland creatures indeed. The pixies I'm sure were impressed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Pixies were too high on dust to notice.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not surprised really. I've never seen a pixie that wasn't high on dust.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could probably make some pretty good money selling said dust to Sabrina.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Being high doesn't make you a bad person.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It is if your run a Day Care.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Or a nuclear power plant.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Judge not lest ye be judged yourselves! 



.....and that's the bottom line.... errrrr something something STONE COLD SAID SO*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

woahhhhh mind fuck, ladycroft your sig just changed between two posts


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

"Cause" is the word you're looking for there Sabrina


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I reserve my right to judge people on the account of being better than everyone else.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bryan Danielson would beg to differ with that McQueen. He'll yell it in your face too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He is the best "wrestler" in the world, and who do you thing taught him to forage the forest for food (he is a Vegan after all) and showed him the secrets of Satyr Style MMA techniques?

Yeah, uh huh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn I'm convinced now. I forgot you were a Satyr. That'll take some getting used to. It's not everyday you meet a Satyr.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah blah


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

why isn't the american dragon back in wwe yet? it's gone on long enough.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hasn't been 90 days. And he's booked pretty solid in indy promotions until late September.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Damn I'm convinced now. I forgot you were a Satyr. That'll take some getting used to. It's not everyday you meet a Satyr.


Another Satyr fact: About 60 years ago we petitioned Zeus for a human champion amongst men so he threw a lighting bolt down that hit a woman from Minnesota in the crotch. Nine months later BOB BACKLUND was born.

:lmao Frank Barone just fell through the stairs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

has it seriously not been 90 days? what is going on with time, it's slow as a bitch at the moment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG NHL '11 is going to have the Final Countdown in its track listing. BEST GAME EVER!

Now I really can pretend Kris Versteeg is Bryan Danielson.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn I might buy it just for that song. 

People may or may not have heard this cover before, so just in case...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

burgertime, best new member since early 2008.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Inadventantly posting casual nudity as well.

Yeah I saw that on youtube before haha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Does one breast count as nudity? And the one with the stuff on the monitor isn't that easy to see. He's at a porn convention after all.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

When was the last time I posted in here?

Someone tell me. I'm trying to score some hot pussy and this will most definitely seal the deal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I dunno dick but i'm dissipointed in you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's been ages. us being in the same thread together brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I loved the show Arrested Development but Micheal Cera needs to fuck off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'll second that opinion 100%.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> it's been ages. us being in the same thread together brings a tear to my eye.


yeah, reminds me of the good old days when polar bears were still healthy and James Corden was my caddy.

all we need now is Monty.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No ones heard from Monty for months.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

and it makes me both sad and scared.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Same. He was/is a good guy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

pretty sure he's posting on the WF in the sky


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I miss him sometimes.
Shaking like a leaf on the corner of life.
But I heard it's alright.
The radio spoke to a good friend of mine.
And I could feel it coming up as the nights getting warm.
Saw his whiskey bottle hanging on the back of the lawn.
Like a dream I remember from an easier time.
With the top rolled down on a Saturday night.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

My salty tears have fucko'd my keyboard.

Misery compunded.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Somebody steal your coke, Andy? *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We're reminising over our possibly fallen WF brother MrMonty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

andy how's your drinking?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

BEN I HAVE IMPORTANT FOOTBALL NEWS 


maradona's been sacked :side:


EDIT - ffs you've already seen. enigma fail. :'(


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The only FOOTBALL news about SACKING I want to hear is about Aaron Rodgers getting pummelled.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not an Aaron Rodgers fan either. Or the entire Packer organization. Jerry Kramer committed a fucking false start.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure you Americans are familiar with football. Don't make me bring that stevencc guy in here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMERICA IS FOOTBALL! Not that Soccer (aka 3rd world grass hockey) shit.

I'm predisposed to hate the Packers given the two main areas i've lived all my life, although I do think Rodgers is pretty good.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Somebody steal your coke, Andy? *


They stole my MONTY (who was my cocaine) 



Role Model said:


> andy how's your drinking?


Unusually quiet. Had like 3 Coronas and a couple whiskeys since the 18th. Was in London for a few days there and wound up buying all this expensive coffee instead of all this expensive beer. 

My debauchery in general has been quiet lately. Never hit on a single girl working in that fuckin' Abercrombie & Fitch store. Because I HATE that fucking shop and it murdered my soul and penis.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm glad you're taking it easy, just for your insides sake.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just hate the Packers because Jerry Kramer was offsides. And I wasn't even alive when that shit went down.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

American football teams have such **** names ffs


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The Packers suck (well not really, I just don't like them), when I think of green in the NFL I think of the J-E-T-S JETS! JETS! JETS!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Enigma said:


> American football teams have such **** names ffs


Packers is pretty fucking awful name i'll give you that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm not an Aaron Rodgers fan either. Or the entire Packer organization. Jerry Kramer committed a fucking false start.


*I'm not saying I wouldn't go fishin' with the guy... but since he plays for the Packers I find it impossible to root for the him.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> I'm glad you're taking it easy, just for your insides sake.


I'm thinking about stopping drinking in the morning now as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Craig has inherited your liver then Andy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good for you Andy. I don't drink anymore...









.... or any less.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft: Hard Lifestyle

Dead at 30?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Andy3000 said:


> I'm thinking about stopping drinking in the morning now as well.


think the only time i drink in the morning is if i've been up all night, or i'm at a festival.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Jack Daniels is my friend, but my bottle of it is empty


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

alex you've grown up into a right drunk, it depresses me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Lady Croft: Hard Lifestyle
> 
> Dead at 30?


*Nope... 22 of multiple gunshot wounds in Louisiana... some fucking bank.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

how old are you now Sabrina, i've lost track of ages on here.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> think the only time i drink in the morning is if i've been up all night, or i'm at a festival.


I'd probs live quite a bit longer if I could say the same. 

I'm nowhere near as bad as I was a few years ago, though. Haven't bothered with/needed the ol' painkillers in a while. Christ, I remember when people would actually PM me and ask which pills were best to get high with. And some idiot chick text me last week asking the same thing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nope... 22 of multiple gunshot wounds in Louisiana... some fucking bank.*


Well i'd prefer that as opposed to you taking the Lohan route. That would dissipoint me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Andy3000 said:


> I'd probs live quite a bit longer if I could say the same.
> 
> I'm nowhere near as bad as I was a few years ago, though. Haven't bothered with/needed the ol' painkillers in a while. Christ, I remember when people would actually PM me and ask which pills were best to get high with. And some idiot chick text me last week asking the same thing.


I'm down to about 5 nights a month at the most getting drunk these days. although next month i'll probably have more nights than the rest of this year combined.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> alex you've grown up into a right drunk, it depresses me.


It was Ste's disappearance that pushed me over the edge tbf


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i always knew that lad was trouble


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> how old are you now Sabrina, i've lost track of ages on here.


*20 



And McDreamy, Lohan? You don't have to worry about that... I assure you. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good because I have Derek watching you 24/7.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> I'm down to about 5 nights a month at the most getting drunk these days. although next month i'll probably have more nights than the rest of this year combined.


I don't/won't/can't keep track anymore, but my drunk:sober day ratio isn't as ridic as it used to be anyway. 

Although I'm going to Spain for two weeks in October with the rest of the drunks so I'll never be sober there. Getting to the stage now where all these drunken holidays are piling up and the next one could very well be the last. For obvios reasons (ie I'll be dead).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *20
> 
> 
> 
> *


woah that's scary, all grown up, well age wise, we all know you grew up a long time ago.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Andy if you die can I have your liver for scientific purposes?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LC, I plan on dying in a shootout during a bank robbery in 3 years you in or out?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You need to ask me too if you want to join our team.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm in like sin, Jack. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And yeah, any job I'm pulling, McDreamy is in on it. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Andy if you die can I have your liver for scientific purposes?


Hermione Granger called dibs.

You could cut the bitch or something, I guess.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I was 14 when I joined up here, a lot of weird crazy shit has happened to me since then


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i joined at around 16, a lot of weird crazy shit has happened to me since then, and that's just the stuff on here.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm in like sin, Jack. *


Sweet! Let's practice by sticking people up for green rep.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't cut Hermione!!!!


I was 16 when I joined here as well  Seems so long ago.


Green rep, Jack? Already did it. 

How do you reckon I got 134 thousand rep points... *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, thanks for making me feel old Sabrina.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sleeping Ninja


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah, thanks for making me feel old Sabrina.


*Every Bonnie needs her Clyde.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good point, i'm only 5 1/2 = 6 years older than you. :/

Speaking of which, where is my twin Aussie?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Sleeping Ninja


 oh the memories. even though i think i only had that name for a year or so.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I was wondering how you got so many rep points, it's all starting to come together! And I was the same age I am now when I joined, which is 27 for those who don't know.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ben, without wanting to sound stalkerish, I think I just found you on Facebook.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for being in my age group Jack.

I found Craig, i'm pretty convinced he's gonna die by 30 via alcohol poisoning.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't believe in age, but when I joined I was "younger" than I am now. 

Although the year I joined I was screwing a hot black chick. Now I'm not. 

I wish it was 2008 again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

probably did Alex, i'm on there. don't use it much though. it's not hard to find.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I deleted my Facebook account, I spent far too much time on there. 

There's two cats fighting in my garden, brb gonna go spray them with water.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Thanks for being in my age group Jack.
> 
> I found Craig, i'm pretty convinced he's gonna die by 30 via alcohol poisoning.


Us mid-late 20 year olds have to stick together!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. (I guess)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Well this cameo appearance has been awfully fun. 

I'm gonna go pick my drunken old man up from the airport now. 

See you in another life, brother.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Did I miss anything important, some of us here have jobs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

See ya Andy. I'm gonna head to the store methinks. New AX7 album is out.

That hurts me deep Myers. Dick move man, dick move.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Joel McHale is the most underrated performer on TV, he was good on Community his acting skills are very underrated and he's great on The Soup. Shame on those who don't watch that fine program.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*




That about sums it up.




Later, Andy!*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry Mcqueen, it was mostly aimed at you too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dick. That's ok though, I know i'm lazy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- No matter how much I struggle and strive... I'll never get out of this world alive.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Embedding disabled by request*


You fail


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's by design. *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *That's by design. *


Well at least you're honest.

Mcqueen I'm sorry to point out your lazyness.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*



*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

the porn thread is amazing


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope someone doesn't screw it up and force me to close it.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Like me?



Myers said:


> Well at least you're honest.
> 
> Mcqueen I'm sorry to point out your lazyness.



You wound me man. Wound.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hope someone doesn't screw it up and force me to close it.*


what could possibly go wrong in a thread like that


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hope someone doesn't screw it up and force me to close it.*


Something tells me you leave it open for everyone


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao 

I'm more selective than I let on, Myers. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm surprised that guy isn't banned yet.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

that porn thread is brilliant. epic. amazing. ashlynn brooke. amazing.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- If you squeeze Petey Pistol, he'll make bad people go away.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Got the new Avenged Sevenfold CD, about to pop it in.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

'about to pop it in' sounds like something a gentlemanly rapist would say.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I remember when avenge sevenfold was good


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Enigma said:


> 'about to pop it in' sounds like something a gentlemanly rapist would say.


Yeah, well maybe i've used that line before as Jacques le Rapist. :side:



Myers said:


> I remember when avenge sevenfold was good


i$e is that you?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just you guys know, I'll probably be the Texas Ranger that takes y'all down in Louisiana. You won't see me coming.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not going down to anything less than Ed Harris or Chuck Norris.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Both will be on my team. Naturally. Ed's gonna be super fuckin pissed too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm filing a formal protest right now... I don't wanna be taken down by a Texas Ranger in Louisiana... what would just be wrong.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well fuck, I hope its not Gone Baby Gone pissed off Ed or else i'm mega fucked. Wait I don't kidnapp or molest children so I think i'll be ok.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Just watched inception


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you think it was a 2 1/2 hour pretentious Christopher Nolan movie?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know about Inception but No Country for Old Men is still the best movie I've seen in some time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Really good book too. Then again the movie is almost 100% faithful to the book.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Did you think it was a 2 1/2 hour pretentious Christopher Nolan movie?


i dont know what it was about i just know it was really complex


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't see Inception being better. But I'll give it a chance when I see it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I think some people are scared to believe the hype.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So, Brek, you didn't care much for Shutter Island did you?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I expected more from Scorsese I guess. Comparing Shutter Island to most movies, it's clearly a damn good movie. Comparing it to other Scorsese films, it doesn't stack up so well.

There's nothing wrong with it really, I was entertained and it's well acted and all that. I really did like the revelation at the end and the subtlety of the very last sequence. Something just fell flat with me. I can't really put a finger on it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I think some people are scared to believe the hype.


I liked it I was just making WCW's smart ass remark before he could.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pre-emptive jackassery is a good policy to have.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

This new show with Gordon Ramsay on Fox is pretty good. Always entertaining to see him be a total dick when people can't cook.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Well I expected more from Scorsese I guess. Comparing Shutter Island to most movies, it's clearly a damn good movie. Comparing it to other Scorsese films, it doesn't stack up so well.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it really, I was entertained and it's well acted and all that. I really did like the revelation at the end and the subtlety of the very last sequence. Something just fell flat with me. I can't really put a finger on it.


*Makes sense. I really don't know how I feel about the movie because I had read the book before hand and the movie pretty much followed the book. 

I think if I hadn't known what was going to happen as I watched it I would have enjoyed it more.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I didn't read the book and it was pretty obvious to me what was going on. Not the exact revelation mind you, but the reality of the situation overall. 

And what was up with the overly dramatic music at times?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I have no clue. I was wondering about that too and figured it was some type of Scorsese thing. 


Also what did you think about the ending The Departed? It's either loved or hated. 


***warning there may be a two year old spoiler coming  *****


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Departed is one of his best movies I think, and the ending was great. I did NOT see that one coming at all. That was a sledgehammer to the face!

And TO signed with the Bengals apparently. You now have two of the biggest loudmouth receivers ever to play the game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Departed owned. Yeah I saw that T-Ochocinco should be pretty amusing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damnit, TO and Chad Johnson aren't the same person? I owe McQueen 5 bucks.


I love the ending to The Departed. I didn't see it coming either. And that last little shot with the rat made it friggin perfect.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Matt Damon's character was such a fucking douche in that movie. Damon made me hate him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It was a really good performance from all involved. I thought Nicholson's performance was a liiiiitle over the top but that's forgivable. 

Damon is underrated as an actor.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Damon is underrated because he get associated with Ben Affleck a lot. I'd much rather watch a Damon movie over an Affleck one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heh, Nicholson is always over the top. It's expected so yeah it's forgivable. Damon is never bad and often great. 

Without a doubt McQueen. The two can't be compared really by anyone sane.

Anyone here ever heard of Jack Tatum?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Name is familiar.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He played for the Raiders in the 70s. I never saw him play of course, just old clips, but that motherfucker could hit and put the fear of God into receivers, running backs, and tight ends for around a decade. He died at the age of 61.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*All of those old Raiders are badass... 

... the new Raiders should call them up and apologize three times a week.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HailSabin is a Raiders fan. I never miss an opportunity to make fun of that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Got up at 5am, travelled an hour to uni, and find out that the classes for today weren't on and our lecture was only going to go for 30 minutes. What a waste of a day.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh my God, Karen, you can't just ask people why they're white.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fitting sig sXe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good thing I don't make sig bets.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh man i'm having an epic game in NHL 09 right now. Its the video game Hockey equivelent of the Frye/Takayama fight.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Oh my God, Karen, you can't just ask people why they're white.*


Mean Girls 



McQueen said:


> Fitting sig sXe.


You can have it if you want


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Mean Girls



*Hell yeah! I love that movie 


*


Derek said:


> Good thing I don't make sig bets.


*Hot damn... looks like he won that bet to me. *fans self**


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> You can have it if you want


Nah its very fitting for a Yankee's bandwagoner like you.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Hell yeah! I love that movie
> *
> 
> 
> *Hot damn... looks like he won that bet to me. *fans self**


It's such a great movie, obvious chick flick but guys love it as well. Rachel McAdams and Lacey Chabert = :sex.

There's a 33% chance that it's already raining!

The guy in my sig is Brett Stewart, injured fullback/r*pist for the Manly Sea Eagles NRL team.



McQueen said:


> Nah its very fitting for a Yankee's bandwagoner like you.


Truth be told I actually can't stand baseball and just put them on there to fill some white space.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm gonna talk him into being a Cincinnati fan... *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats ok with me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I doubt that very much


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Oh man i'm having an epic game in NHL 09 right now. Its the video game Hockey equivelent of the Frye/Takayama fight.


Ironic since the punching exchange in Frye/Takayama resembled a Hockey fight.

Speaking of Takayama, he had a pretty great match with Sugiura. Nothing can stop the Suggernaut.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Takayama... is that where we dropped the bomb?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No. That was Hiroshima and Nagasaki.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

STUFF.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- What happens in the barn, stays in the barn.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Takayama... is that where we dropped the bomb?*


That was dark. Dark.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Truth. Me and LadyCoft are Married


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*


*looks for blushing smiley*
*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Ironic since the punching exchange in Frye/Takayama resembled a Hockey fight.
> 
> Speaking of Takayama, he had a pretty great match with Sugiura. Nothing can stop the Suggernaut.


Yeah I want to see that match.

Sup -Josh-?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

CHOCOLATE MILK MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I drink your milkshake


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sgshshsfhs sup


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Myers said:


> I drink your milkshake


DANIEL DAY LEWIS MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

heyy benny


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> CHOCOLATE MILK MOTHERFUCKER.





EvoLution™ said:


> DANIEL DAY LEWIS MOTHERFUCKER.


A DELICIOUS COMBINATION MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'm in a reflective mood and i hate it. it's too early in the day to be feeling like this.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to McQueen again.

:side:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's 1:30 in the morning here, there isn't much to do besides watch sportscenter.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

3:30 am here. I didn't even realize it was so late till a few minutes ago.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

"You must spread rep before giving it to Evolution again" :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

nicky go on msn, it's been ages.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i don't want to. means i'd have to download it on my laptop 

actually i might just use ebuddy or some other online msn thingy. still, you're breaking my balls man.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Myers said:


> "You must spread rep before giving it to Evolution again" :side:


It's the thought that counts. :$

Oh, and 3:49 AM here. Not that it matters.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

only 10:05am here. should start my day soon.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

7:07pm here, should probably get ready for tomorrow soon :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I got out of bed at 2pm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

waster


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

come on baby light my fire.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*




Wow Nash used to be pretty cool. And he looked great there. I loved the black hair. 

Also, it's kinda funny listening to that. Don't people accuse him of doing the same things now?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

White box of doom.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That's what she said?

Sup folks?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If she had a white box I'd freak the fuck out.

Sup McQueen. Lady.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I didn't mean it like that but I see your point.

Took the dogs for a walk a little while ago, otherwise just wasting my life like usual.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I tried watching that clip Sabrina but it started out with X-Pac on the mic. Out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol X Pac actually did a good lil promo there. 


And by, "good" I'm talking about XPac standards.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Gah...rewatching now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Be warned if it starts to segway into the X-Pac/Chyna porno.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Too late. My eyes and brain are scarred.

X-Pac actually called Flair "Banana nose Flair". Then I fell asleep.

Woke back with Nash "bitching" about doing the same shit he did his entire career. The more things change, the more they stay the same. Oh and I think Buff's mere presence made that more boring somehow. He didn't have the hat is why I guess.

And apparently limos can fly according to Nash.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I always wanted to hit Buff Bagwell with a baseball with with some rusty nails pounded through it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Funny...so did I.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Possible anger issues? perhaps.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah Buff's face.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good call. He's Buff and he's the stuff...

...that makes you want to kill!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Y'know I wasn't an avid WCW watcher, but I did watch enough. I don't remember ever seeing Buff Bagwell in a match at all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You should look up the American Males on youtube.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is that a tag team he's a part of? That's a really bad name for the record.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah it was a homoerotic tag team he was a part of pre-nWo. Seriously though at least find their theme music.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

For real. Wow. I thank you for that laugh my ass moment. (Which means I listened to American Males theme btw.)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I forgot how bad that was myself. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Everything about it. Everything last detail is horrible. Which, of course, makes it f'ing hilarious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe TNA should sign the American Males


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't need to see Buff ever again. But if they just bring back the theme music I'll be happy and tune in every week.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah but TNA would probably mess that up and somehow add Doug Williams into the American Males tag team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know who he is, but I don't think I would care if I got to hear that song every week.

Or should I care? Is he that bad?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He can be very dry but he isn't bad. I said his name because he is British.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah ok lol. Yeah that sounds like something TNA would do. I've only seen two shows of TNA in my entire life and the nonsensical BS hits you like a ton of bricks to the face.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah its a shame since TNA actually was kinda good in 2005 or so. Its been pretty downhill after that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even in 2005 it wasn't exactly a shining beacon, but it stood out compared to where the WWE was at during that time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah WWE was pretty shit that year.

Derek can I be re-Modded to impress girls on this forum? Talk it over with Black Super-K.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll see if I can pull some strings. 


I'm thinking we can make a Chikara section, and you could mod that.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Make a section called 'Skeeter Valentine Will Jizz on a Turtle for a Nickle dot gov' and make me the mod of that. Or admin. Yeah, admin of the 'Skeeter Valentine Will Jizz on a Turtle for a Nickle dot gov' section.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wasn't Skeeter Valentine a character from the cartoon show 'Doug'?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah that fucking Blue kid?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

One in the same. 

Filthy little chap, so he was.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know a guy from High School who was a year or two older than me who supposedly eat a spoonful of his own shit for a dollar.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Skeeter Valentine (aka Silver Skeeter) was Douglas Yancy Funny's best friend. Together they attended classes in the Bluffington school disctrict, along with Chalkie, BeeBee, Connie, Patty Mayonnaise (who Doug bangs out imo), Roger Klotz, and others. Of course this was under the guidance of Mr. Bone, the best fucking principal of all time. And they listened to the Beets quite often, one of the highlights on 1990's music.

Anyway, speaking of him in that way I'm pretty sure I've seen Doug characters porn posted somewhere on my interwebz travels. Thank God we have computers so the masses can have access to such glorious achievements, imo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Huh.

I'm almost tempted to search for a porno of Skeeter Valentine actually jizzing on a turtle now. For non-sexual reasons, obviously. Just to see if it exists. 

I mean, I've already masturbated to the Disney Channel twice this week so I've reached my quota of feeling like a scumbag. The Doug porn would be for the sake of satisfying my own curiosity.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> I'm almost tempted to search for a porno of Skeeter Valentine actually jizzing on a turtle now. For non-sexual reasons, obviously. Just to see if it exists.


I don't think there are any turtles in the Doug show so you might be out of luck... That is unless someone was feeling crazy and did something combined with TMNT. Your chances of finding one with Porkchop however might be like 50%, this is the internet after all.

And considering I've now reached a point of talking about childhood cartoon animal sex, I'm not sure where to take the conversation...

But in other news, I just DL'd an album from a link off the sketchiest site ever. Going to see if it works I guess, hopefully no virus.

edit: And no virus but its not what I wanted...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesus Christ :lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I think this thread needs to go PG


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why stop there when we can go full G?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just saw the biggest dick in TNA thread. :lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You would think it would have to be one of the black guys


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn this water's cold.

Yeah and it's deep too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've heard that joke before. I was offended.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I laughed my ass off when I heard Richard Pryor tell it. I think I was offended too but then Pryor made me laugh again.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Austin marks LOVE him, a lot. Has anyone else noticed this, some of the threads about him that I go in are 99.9% people saying "ZOMG AUSTINS THE GREATEST EVER, IF U DON'T THINK SO UR A TROLL" I'm not saying he's not great, but his fans seem to like him a little TOO much. Has this annoyed anyone else? The man isn't perfect, or is he?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- Austin marks LOVE him, a lot. Has anyone else noticed this, some of the threads about him that I go in are 99.9% people saying "ZOMG AUSTINS THE GREATEST EVER, IF U DON'T THINK SO UR A TROLL" I'm not saying he's not great, but his fans seem to like him a little TOO much. Has this annoyed anyone else? The man isn't perfect, or is he?


You may just be talking to 12 year olds... or retards... or TNA fans.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm an Austin fan but also not 12, nor a retard, nor a TNA fan. Austin did some great work.

No it hasn't annoyed me.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Myers said:


> You may just be talking to 12 year olds... or retards... or TNA fans... or MrMister


There, I fixed it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never typed ZOMG in my life.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth whenever I see ZOMG, I like to think they are saying Zombies! Oh My God. I have quite the imagination.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't even know why I wrote ZOMG, what the fuck does it even mean? I guess I'm the only one who found this annoying. I see it in every thread that his name is brought up in, people sucking his cock like they're trying out for a porno, I was actually shocked to read in one thread that people who disliked him existed in the world. A sports analogy is when people suck off Jordan and refuse to accept the possibility that someone might have been better than him.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

ZOMG is when you mean to type OMG but you accidentally hit the "z" button next to the shift key. Kind of like how people will type "teh" instead of "the".


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Who was a better guard than Jordan. Name him.

Now.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Absofuckinglutely nobody.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Magic Johnson


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Laker homerism shines bright in you Myers.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Harold Miner, guy was the GOAT. He was called Baby Jordan for a reason!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Harold Miner, guy was the GOAT. He was called Baby Jordan for a reason!


GTFO of here


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Jackie Moon.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

What you didn't think Harold Miner was great? Good because he failed to be anywhere near as good as MJ, or even someone like Richard Jefferson for that matter.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Isaiah Thomas comes closest to MJ.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's going to be Kobe when he gets 8 rings, and yes my homer-ism is shinning very bright.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Magic was a point guard though. Different from a shooting guard. Greatest point guard of all time.

Kobe is the closest to Jordan. No contest. He mirrors Jordan so a lot of ways. That Denver scandal messed him up a little bit personality wise, but he has the competitive attitude Jordan has. You can't distract him.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Jordan would've never played as shitty as Kobe did in game fucking 7 of the NBA finals.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

kobes no jordan as much as he wants to be


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did Jordan ever even play in a game 7 in the Finals? Or did he and his team take care of business before it ever came to that? I honestly can't remember, but I don't think it ever did.

But yeah assuming Jordan did play in a game 7 in the Finals he would've owned.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jordon never played like shit in the finals even when he had the flu


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess that's why it never went seven games. Again, assuming that's correct.

EDIT: Got super motivated and looked it up. Chicago never went seven.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i just checked and it doesnt look like he ever went to 7


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Flying - The Beatles

The Logical Song - SuperTramp


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You can also argue that the competition in the NBA is alot better then what was available in the early to mid 90's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You think so eh? 

Maybe so. I've lost touch with the NBA in the last few years. Nash leaving Dallas and that Mavs collapse in the Finals did me in. I was always just a casual fan.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I like to think so, I think worldwide the sport has grown exponentially in the past ten years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't believe defenses are better, but I would assume offenses are. But again, I'm no NBA expert by any means.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah? I lost touch with the NBA because I stubbornly stick with my home teams. 

And when your home team is the Washington Wizards...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You have no right to ditch your team when i stick with my home team and they're the Kings.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

soccer


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Football*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh man think its time to throw away my CD player, first thing I ever really bought I think way back in '94 or '95. Sad day.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats up Nick?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, just doing some work on this case study for uni. you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Laundry day, just listening some music that would make AMP proud.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

rocking to Taylor Swift?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. This girl I know was making fun of me on Facebook for liking her music the other day. I spammed up her page with a bunch of Swift lyrics with another kid I know last night it was pretty funny.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nothing wrong with like TSwift, should've ruined her.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would like to ruin that girl though shes really cute. She was making fun of me because shes part of a group going with me to a Disturbed/Avenged Sevenfold concert. Conflicting tastes in music I guess.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

hi role model.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ooh ooh ah ah sexy eyes


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I never really thought about it, and maybe it's because I'm a little baked. But Arn Anderson looks like a sketchy ass dude. Like if he would randomly talk to you in a bar or something, I'd be thinking this guy looks like a rapist or alcoholic or something, maybe both? Hmm...

*Truth:* Looking at your avatar I also realized that Cactus' IWA Japan theme was very catchy. Still not sure what the song is about, who sings it, or what it's called though - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNpz2aebGBM

That was like the first wrestling tape I got not from a store. Ordered the tourny from RF in like 96 or 97 for $20 or $25. Good times.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

That Arn Anderson is a shady character indeed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I never really thought about it, and maybe it's because I'm a little baked. But Arn Anderson looks like a sketchy ass dude. Like if he would randomly talk to you in a bar or something, I'd be thinking this guy looks like a rapist or alcoholic or something, maybe both? Hmm...
> 
> *Truth:* Looking at your avatar I also realized that Cactus' IWA Japan theme was very catchy. Still not sure what the song is about, who sings it, or what it's called though - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNpz2aebGBM
> 
> That was like the first wrestling tape I got not from a store. Ordered the tourny from RF in like 96 or 97 for $20 or $25. Good times.


Or serial killer. 

Arn did say he was a top contender in a lot of things.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Actually, I think I remember him being kind of a perv in some rasslin' news gossip. Cat bath I believe was the term lol.

*Truth:* UFC on Versus Sunday ftw


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eh I always just thought he looked like an alcoholic dad. That's part of why he was so awesome. He's just some random old guy that totally kicks ass. But I guess random alcoholic dads can be shady motherfuckers too.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Story about Double A (no idea who told this originally):

Arn Anderson passed out in a bar in Georgia around 1995. He was in a circular booth with a beer in his hand when he passed out. The funny thing is that even passed out he held the beer in his hand only slightly tilted never allowing a drop to hit the floor. When security came to take him outside they woke him up and he pissed all over himself before calling them "cocksuckers."


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

He should have stabbed them all with scissors.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* UFC on Versus Sunday ftw


That's right, Jon Jones is going to dominate Matyushenko. UFC 117 is next saturday too, that has to be one of biggest cards in UFC history.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll probably miss it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*All I can do is just pour some tea for two and speak my point of voiew... but it's not sane.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I just want some one to say to me, I'll always be there when you wake.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Or to say, Shannon, that's a little to much heroin. *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

shannon was just jealous because kurt cobain stole his idea.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kurt Cobain didn't have the odd looking little bee girl who I hear is strangely hot now. Weird lol*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

No he just had a money grubbing crack whore


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kourtney ....?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen you listen to the new A7X album?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I really like Buried Alive.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah kourtney, I'm not saying she was the reason he comitted suicide, but she is/was a crack whore


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cobain has nothing on Shannon's vocals.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

to bad shannon had nothing else.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you talking about Blind Melon? I fucking hate that bee girl song.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Blind Melon was good shit. It's far more than that bee girl song.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shannon had everything, performance wise, over Cobain. I would have sit through 100 Blind Melon shows before I'd sit through 10 minutes of a Nirvana show. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll pass.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Shannon had everything, performance wise, over Cobain. I would have sit through 100 Blind Melon shows before I'd sit through 10 minutes of a Nirvana show. *


seriously, just stop it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Yea Buried Alive was great, Fiction, Victim & Tonight The World Dies are all really strong aswell.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Myers said:


> seriously, just stop it.


*Total shoot. 

Shannon at least had some charisma and was a showman. All Cobain would do at a live show was look down at his shoes and sing. Who the fuck wants to pay money to see that?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fucking shoegazers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't really remember Fiction all that much. I need to relisten to it anyways. Going to see them in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

.......................


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sabrina's sig is currently scaring me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Which one is scaring you?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol good good. 


Hey Craig-a-licious, so delicious make them girls go loco. *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> All Cobain would do at a live show was look down at his shoes and sing. Who the fuck wants to pay money to see that?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mama Tried.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It was a close up of Miranda Lambert's face and she looked like she was about to bite someone dick off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Myers said:


>


*That's one of my favorites.




MrMister, she certainly did. 




McDreamy, after biting the cock she'd shoot the motherfuckers head off with a shotgun. 

That's fucking hot.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That fear you feel, it's all in your head McQueen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That fear you feel, it's all in your head McQueen.


*Gun, trigger, bullet through the head. One little lapse in judgment and you wake up dead.*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

> Hey Craig-a-licious, so delicious make them girls go loco.


This is by far the greatest thing said about me on here ever (Bar Eric's love poems he ocassionaly sends me via PM).

Also...Hey Sabrina, how're you on this oh so fantastic evening?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MrMister said:


> That fear you feel, it's all in your head McQueen.





LadyCroft said:


> *Gun, trigger, bullet through the head. One little lapse in judgment and you wake up dead.*


Or maybe not...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Question about your sig, Craig-a-licious, couldn't the brotha find a hotter white chick?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah my Myspace profile says i'm in a gay multicultural love triangle with Craig Beaton and Nick "Sticksy" James. Or at least it should.

I have an ex girlfriend who use to always tease me and say she was going to dismember my um.. member. Thats not an effective form of foreplay.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Uusally the brotha's prefer fat white meat.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol how can you get into a psycho chick like that? lol 

I guess that's a turn on for some people. 



-is Nick "Sticksy" James any kin to Jesse and Frank?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She was hot and meant it as playful teasing, but a brotha don't joke about losing his spoke ya feel me sista. Nah he's too metrosexual to be an outlaw.

Usually tha brothas prefer Popeye's fried chicken white meat.

YEAH I FUCKING WENT THERE! WHERE IS MY HOOD!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Myers said:


> Uusally the brotha's prefer fat white meat.


*One thing though... between those two, they wouldn't have to spend alot on groceries.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

There goes mcqueen being a racist again


> One thing though... between those two, they wouldn't have to spend alot on groceries.


Yeah I believe you're right.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Nick "Sticksy" James is the Sticksy here, why would you even ask that LC? Clearly not.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have a weakness for green repping racial jokes. You just got a green McDreamy*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> If Nick "Sticksy" James is the Sticksy here, why would you even ask that LC? Clearly not.


*To get this type of response... 


*takes a bow**


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> There goes mcqueen being a racist again


I'm surrounded by white people and the backround cast of Gran Torino in my hood. My roomate is somewhat a legit rascist though but doesn't think so.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *To get this type of response...
> 
> 
> *takes a bow**


So you just disrespected your heroes for that? Doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> So you just disrespected your heroes for that? Doesn't seem worth it.


*Damnit.. good point. *takes back the bow*


Meh, I'm more of a Younger fan anyway. *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'm surrounded by white people and the backround cast of Gran Torino in my hood. My roomate is somewhat a legit rascist though but doesn't think so.


It's ok, we are on the internet. We can say whatever we want. Except for black,....,.... and ...got.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*and oh yeah, it was probably McQueens ancestors that sent the James/Younger gang packin with more than one of them ventilated from trying to rob a bank in Minnesota.*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Two more nights on the night shift and then I'm done.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm from Illinois Crofty sorry, I just live here. I do however live pretty close to Stillwater, in fact I live on a street that used to be the main highway to that town.

Most of my racism is directed at Mexicans. Not the ones jumping the fence so much, they just want a better life but the 2nd/3rd generation gangbanger wannabe punk ass kids.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Wait, mcqueen lives in minnesota? I'm sorry man.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

PF69 said:


> Two more nights on the night shift and then I'm done.


*Don't pull the trigger PF!!!!!*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Question about your sig, Craig-a-licious, couldn't the brotha find a hotter white chick?*


Tell me you didn't just insult the pure awesomness that is SISTER FUCKING BLISS



McQueen said:


> Yeah my Myspace profile says i'm in a gay multicultural love triangle with Craig Beaton and Nick "Sticksy" James. Or at least it should.


Is Myspace even around any more?

And in my head it does.. that's all that matters, I have those 2 photos of you on your facebook printed off and hanging in my Helga-from-Hey-Arnold-like shrine to you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I meant Facebook sorry, and i'm touched, shame its not for real big boy.



PF69 said:


> Two more nights on the night shift and then I'm done.


Suicide Solution.



Myers said:


> Wait, mcqueen lives in minnesota? I'm sorry man.


Its not as backwater as you'd think. Okay most of it is.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

LadyCroft said:


> *Don't pull the trigger PF!!!!!*


I'll pull it. It's over for me. Seriously, I finally get off this shift after 4 years. 






Yeah.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cornell's lyrics "I'm lookin California, but feelin Minnesota" use those states for a reason.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Minnesota is cool as hell...and by that I mean it gets cold as fuck there in the Winter.


And hardly no place is as backwoods as where I live... and I absolutely LOVE IT!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fargo fucking rules... I'm just sayin'*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm gonna have to stuff someone into a woodchipper before I die...

LIES ERIC SLANDER AND LIES! YOU CAN'T HIDE OUR LOVE!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's not in Minnesota though. But yeah, that movie doesn't even take place in Fargo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fargo is in North Dakota. I've never been there FOR A REASON. Movie owns though.

Fuck Chris Cornell.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

LadyCroft said:


> *Fargo fucking rules... I'm just sayin'*


I saw the movie a few months ago. It's a very good film. One of the Coen Brothers best films.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How does one not like Chris Cornell? Baffled.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen, the movie is based in North Dakota but some of the characters are from Minnesota.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Chris Cornell fucking sucks donkey dick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No I think Fargo takes place in Minnesota. The only time they're in Fargo is at the very beginning.

Double baffled.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No only one scene in the whole movie takes place in Fargo. The rest is Brainerd MN, or the Twin Cities, and wherever that cabin is supposed to be.

I don't hate Chris Cornell but not a huge fan either.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Cornell in Audioslave and Soundgarden was very good. His solo work, not so much.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I liked the song he did for Casino Royale better than anything else he did aside from the 1st Audioslave album.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never listened to his solo stuff. Only all of Soundgarden and some of Audioslave. Soundgarden is a big deal.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Let's all go to Seattle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rains too much there. Seriously, it rains a lot. People there have developed gills.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going into the woods with Andy Botwin.... and a Camel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKMY6grcR5E


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KWiuhDGCVs


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fucking British comedy, we haven't done anything good on TV since the first series of Little Britain...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is that it won't let me watch it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Let's all shout together.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> What is that it won't let me watch it.


"comedy". I use that word loosely.

FUCK I forgot about Still Game in that thing moaning about no good comedy since 04... fuck, well it was an almost 100% exclusively Scottish show so... Shit...

No one knows what I'm rambling about so I'll move on






FUCK OFF ISA


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Craig said:


> Fucking British comedy, we haven't done anything good on TV since the first series of Little Britain...


Little Britain fucking sucks. 

Catherine Tate trumps it all ends up. 

Besides, you're scottish. You only find drunken fights and gingers funny.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I see. It was BBC copyrighted or something. Nationalist fuckers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*SPOONMAN MOTHERFUCKERS!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Come together in his hands.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Not as bad as MTV. Any video I want to watch of performances or awards shows, I have got to wait.

For example, the Bullock/Scarlett kiss.

I'm not too bothered about Bullock ... but ... Scarlett.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I went to Scotland once. Twice, actually. Bunch of raving mad fuckers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why do you think the Romans built Hadrian's Wall? Obviously you know why first hand.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Black hole sun, won't you come, wash away the rain


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I went to Scotland once. Twice, actually. Bunch of raving mad fuckers.


Been there once. Drove from Prestwick Airport down through Dumfries and Greta to Carlise. What a depressing sight most of that drive was.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Little Britain fucking sucks.
> 
> Catherine Tate trumps it all ends up.
> 
> Besides, you're scottish. You only find drunken fights and gingers funny.


Gingers are not funny... they should be rounded up and placed in camps.

I rather adore the fact that this forum's viewpoint on Scots might be helped along by me and Andy...

Thing being by Scottish standards we're both quite sane.

All of you.. insult Scotland again and I shall set THE BOGUS GASMAN on you






Edit: Emperor you were in the south of Scotland... those bunch of ....s are more English than Scottish, fuck them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fuck Impact!... Miranda Lambert is on Invitation Only motherfuckers!*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Been there once. Drove from Prestwick Airport down through Dumfries and Greta to Carlise. What a depressing sight most of that drive was.


I was in Glasgow, and fuck me that was a sight for sore eyes. Saw a drunk man have a fight with a hedge at 10am.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Fuck Impact!... Miranda Lambert is on Invitation Only motherfuckers!*


I'll take some of whatever you're smoking over there Sabrina.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's some good shit, I assure you, MrMister. 


I don't much like this close up and personal performances though where the artist talks to the crowd more than they perform.. telling about the songs and shit. 

Meh....*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Enigma said:


> I was in Glasgow, and fuck me that was a sight for sore eyes. Saw a drunk man have a fight with a hedge at 10am.


As someone who was born in Glasgow, visits there at least once a week and is moving there in under 2 months...

that's quite tame.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's some good shit, I assure you, MrMister.
> 
> 
> I don't much like this close up and personal performances though where the artist talks to the crowd more than they perform.. telling about the songs and shit.
> ...


Whatever James Taylor is great.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Craig said:


> As someone who was born in Glasgow, visits there at least once a week and is moving there in under 2 months...
> 
> that's quite tame.


Haha, well as a very southern Englishman, it scared the shit out of me!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Whatever James Taylor is great.


*you aint lyin! But that's his shit ya know... that's what he does. 


Now if he got up and started headbanging like Miranda I'd think that was weird and probably be disappointed.  




--- I didn't give a second thought to being thrown in jail....'cause baby to a hammer everythang looks like a nail..



.... and I was mad as hell!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *you aint lyin! But that's his shit ya know... that's what he does.
> 
> Now if he got up and started headbanging like Miranda I'd think that was weird and probably be disappointed.
> *


That would definitely be odd if he headbanged to Mexico or Sweet Baby James.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That would definitely be odd if he headbanged to Mexico or Sweet Baby James.


*

Absolutely! I'd think someone dosed me if that happened.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah "the white knight is talking backwards and logic and proportion have fallen sloppy dead" if I ever see that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*hell yeah 


You know, Brek, you could be watching Inception right now. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Miranda's shotgun mic stand is pretty fucking awesome...


twelve gauge *gets wet**


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No I can't. I have poly-acrylic finish drying and need to put more coats on. I'll see it soon enough, just won't be for a few days yet.

Racks 12 gauge.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

**Shivers*


Poly-acrylic... can that be used sexually? Sounds like a fetish waiting to happen.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It'd be a sticky fucking mess but sure if you like sticky fucking messes. There'd be some pain washing it off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I don't know about that. Rough sex is great but rough cleanup? I'll pass 



Ric Flair just said, "My smallest black brother" referring to Jay Lethal 

:lmao*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it's not edible so it never was a good idea.

Ric Flair loses more and more the longer he stays.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You two are a little too southern for me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You two are a little too southern for me.




*What happens in the barn, stays in the barn.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wish I lived in the south, I have questionable looking facial hair, a cowboy hat and am lazy. I'd fit right in dammit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's the heat McQueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Excuses excuses.

I think I want to move to Buffalo New York, if i'm gonna deal with cold I might as well go somewhere that gets a bunch of snow and has a better Hockey team. And lusty Canadian women crossing the border.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Psssh hockey. That's for hosers. 8*D

Nah, hockey's actually a fun game to watch. It helps that my Red Wings have been the best franchise in the past 13 or so years, but, y'know...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I wish I lived in the south, I have questionable looking facial hair, a cowboy hat and am lazy. I'd fit right in dammit.


*No place for laziness but the rest of it is welcome. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Psssh hockey. That's for hosers. 8*D
> 
> Nah, hockey's actually a fun game to watch. It helps that my Red Wings have been the best franchise in the past 13 or so years, but, y'know...


Red Wings arggh.... Well actually i'm a fan of Pavel Datsuyk but generally I route against them since they are the Yankee's of Hockey but way less ...goty. I suppose Detroit deserves one good thing about their city. :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ya... too bad it's the sport, of the big 4, that I care least about. Get me around playoff time. That's when the entertainment starts.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And I don't think that there's one Yankee fan on this site that hasn't come off as a .... To me, at least.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah man you live in Hockeytown, no excuses haha. Well you guys have a hell of a Baseball team too as do we but I don't really care about that sport.

I live in Minnesota "the State of Hockey" and our team kinda blows which is really amusing to me. Actually they seem to only blow when they aren't at home.

Superbrawl is cool and I believe he is a Yankee's fan but yeah the lot of them are a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually, our baseball team is average at best. I mean, we used to be horrible, but, aside from the 2006 WS appearance, we have only been average at best, including this season.

And you guys have the Vikings and the always undecided Brett Favre, so you got us there.

And I was mainly talking about the MLB thread, I wouldn't know about others.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hockey is the best sport of its kind. And by its kind I mean two teams trying get the ball/puck into the opposing net. I don't watch it anymore though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not a Vikings fan they're full of fail. AP fucking sucks until he learns to hold the fucking ball, I was always more of a fan of Chester Taylor (glad he went to Chicago) because he was actually reliable and if Favre doesn't come back Tavarius Jackson is the biggest failure in the league but Brad Childress who I also hate with the blind fury of 1,000 suns loves the worthless sack of shit.

Jared Allen and Percy Harvin own though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jackson is a horrible QB. One of the worst I've ever seen.

Vikings are full of fail. There is no question. 1998...so tragic.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *What happens in the barn, stays in the barn.*


More like whatever in the family, stays in the family.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Plus they seem to think they deserve a new stadium (granted the Dome does kinda suck), why don't you win a fucking Superbowl first. Besides taxes are high enough in this state, I don't want to pay more to stroke Wylf's ego. I wouldn't really care if the team relocates like they keep treatening to do.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Rosenfels is a better option then Jackson, who's got nothin for him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Detroit got a new stadium. If I was a Viking fan, I'd be like "what the fuck?" too.

The LA Vikings. Doesn't have quite the same mystique. You hate em though so I guess that doesn't matter.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LA needs a football team, it's weird to watch just random football games on sunday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You'll have to take one of the current teams like the Jags. Not sure expansion will happen for awhile if ever.

So what team are you fan of McQueen if you don't like the Vikes?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well Chicago is my hometown team so I sorta support them but overall my favorite since about 03 has been (Sabrina is gonna get mad) The Pittsburgh Steelers. I love the smashmouth defensive style they (and to be fair the Ravens) incorporate. Big fan of Payton Manning too, prefer him over Tom Brady and think he is the best QB in the league (but barely). Cowboys are usually pretty fun to watch too.

I'd probably go
Steelers > Cowboys > Da Bears > Colts > Vikings or Ravens


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Has anyone else seen Boy Meets World? Used to love it as a kid, and have found re-runs airing. Still holds up as awesome.

EDIT: Ew, Steelers & Manning? That's disgusting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I used to watch that show. It was pretty amazing watching Topanga go from gawky little girl to super hot.

And VADER guest starred on the show a few times as himself.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nfl is a fairly overrated sport tbh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Well Chicago is my hometown team so I sorta support them but overall my favorite since about 03 has been (Sabrina is gonna get mad) The Pittsburgh Steelers. I love the smashmouth defensive style they (and to be fair the Ravens) incorporate. Big fan of Payton Manning too, prefer him over Tom Brady and think he is the best QB in the league (but barely). Cowboys are usually pretty fun to watch too.
> 
> I'd probably go
> Steelers > Cowboys > Da Bears > Colts > Vikings or Ravens


I've never met anyone who liked the Steelers and the Cowboys. Your Steeler fandom is understandable, they're a great team for those that like defense. If I wasn't a total Cowboy homer, I'd like them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> EDIT: Ew, Steelers & *Manning?* That's disgusting.


FEAR THE FOREHEAD



Sticksy said:


> nfl is a fairly overrated sport tbh.


Nah, your wrong 3rd worlder.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I used to watch that show. It was pretty amazing watching Topanga go from gawky little girl to super hot.
> 
> And VADER guest starred on the show a few times as himself.


Ya, she really got hotter as the show went on.

Foley guest starred once too as Mankind, iirc.

EDIT: Always was more of a Brady man, myself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brees is kinda a big deal too, but he doesn't have the skins on the wall like Manning and Brady right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I barely get to see Saints games given where I live (which is weird since its not hard to get Cowboys games here) but yeah he is a hella impressive QB.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got a $25 set of 2 speakers and subwoofer for my laptop at Walmart. It actually sounds way better than I thought it would and is a huge upgrade from the speakers on this thing. Well worth the $25 imo. That is unless they blow out within a few days which is a possibility.

Big Ben is the best rapist in NFL history imo. Steelers have a 75% chance of not making the playoffs this year on my guess, but I'll still root for them and rock out my Heath Miller jersey ftw.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- since I gave my two weeks notice at my job, my friends actually suggested that I hold up my boss for more money since my Boss is on vacation and he needs me to stick around.

Too Bruiser Brody-esque for my tastes.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol I tried holding my job up sort of. They were eliminating my department (moving it to Phoenix) and they offered me a new position somewhere else. Well I didn't want to work there anymore so I added several thousand to what they offered me and said that's what I wanted, needless to say they weren't too thrilled with that decision. Kind of glad they didn't meet my offer though because then I'd still be hating life so much right now. But if you're leaving anyway, shit why not try? Maybe just be careful not to come off like a dick since you'll still need references probably.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Way to tell em Delfin.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Well it didn't work out for me, so good thing it wasn't just a bluff on my part lol, if I really was counting on that I'd have been screwed. In the end I got a sweet severance package due to the company restructuring and everything worked out cool.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you picking up tips from us working people McQueer?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- I have trouble taking constructive criticism, or at least that's what my therapist said before I punched him in the face.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meh, when I gave my noticed it never crossed my mind to make any demands because I just wanted to be done with everything.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> you picking up tips from us working people McQueer?


Fuck You Nick, i'm on extended vacation!!!!

I just saw a Bischoff Cameo at a NJPW Tokyo Dome show. Awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Battle Formation show, I'm guessing? I saw you guys talking about Hash vs. Takada in the Puro thread.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Derek said:


> Meh, when I gave my noticed it never crossed my mind to make any demands because I just wanted to be done with everything.


To be completely serious for a moment, it is often better to just walk the fuck away from a bad situation. The sooner it's in the past the sooner you move forward.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I decided to find and watch it. Been a long time since I have. Luger is having a hissy fit because Chono kicked him in the balls and was bitching to The Bisch about it after he lost. LOL @ Luger.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMister said:


> To be completely serious for a moment, it is often better to just walk the fuck away from a bad situation. The sooner it's in the past the sooner you move forward.


My thoughts exactly. Just want to get my two weeks over with and be done with it.


Of course Luger is having a hissy fit, its Luger.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I may pop in the Aqua Teen Movie, not really tired at all.

edit: Just wondering, does that one dude SLAM or something like that still post here?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I AM SLAM?

I haven't seen him in a long time unless he changed his name.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe. At this point, I have a hard time telling who is who outside of about 20 people.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just watched TENRYU destroy Fujinami's face and be immensely proud of it in the process. What a great man.

Derek are you the longest tenured member of this forum now?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, I think Rajah is at this point. And even though I joined in '04 I didn't actually start posting until early '06.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I AM SLAM?
> 
> I haven't seen him in a long time unless he changed his name.


Yeah that was it, I thought there was more to it than just SLAM.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh I see. Seems like everyone who was around when I joined aside from you, Headliner, Rajah and Role Model all left.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, I wouldn't expect too many people to stick around a forum for 4+ years.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I suppose so.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- saw that the guy who is running against Linda McMahon made a campaign video where they show Linda kicking JR in the balls over and over.


Poor JR.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- saw that the guy who is running against Linda McMahon made a campaign video where they show Linda kicking JR in the balls over and over.
> 
> 
> Poor JR.


HAHAHA! I wonder if they'll throw in clips of her calling Vince a genetic jackhammer. I'll have to youtube the attack ad.

sweet - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMKP2UHeOa8


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao at Linda's campaign.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

HAHAHA, where can I see video of this?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> :lmao at Linda's campaign.


Her campaign has been nothing but a joke. 'Entertainment' or not, her opponents have the easiest job in the world in terms of finding dirt, and on video for even more convenience.


here's the vid:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> HAHAHA, where can I see video of this?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMKP2UHeOa8

Shouldn't be too much harder for them to edit some other Linda clips for additional hilarity in the coming weeks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw that another group made a video where they showed footage of Vince and Shane beating up Eugene.

The Husband and Son of a candidate beating up a man who is portraying somebody who is mentally handicapped. Her campaign was done before it even began.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMKP2UHeOa8
> 
> Shouldn't be too much harder for them to edit some other Linda clips for additional hilarity in the coming weeks.


That video is hilarious! I feel sorry for JR, but couldn't help but laugh. Maybe her opponents can edit in clips of her slapping Stephanie (With a headline that reads: "Heartless Linda supports child abuse, proof here!") or low blowing Vince.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A normal person would know she'd be screwed from the get go. I don't even see why she bothered.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Because she's been involved in the WWE for so long, she has no concievable idea what the reputation the company has with people who don't watch.

She can be a part of as many charitable organizations as she wants, but to the average person the WWE is a wrestling company where grown men dress up in tights and pretend to fight each other.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

b/c most people try and get work mcqueen. unlike you.

sup?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats not entirely true Nick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah but my rule is to mock you a lot.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I know its part of your mancrush on me.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

It is fucking on today kids. Going to be one crazy ass awesome weekend imo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

If you get high and steal a bus then I'll agree with you.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

testing, it won't let me post in the football thread :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

well that was shit, just ended up posting the same thing 5 times


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Delfin I expect to read your court report after the weekend is over.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Truth: I gotta go DJ a party but I don't feel like hauling all this fucking equipment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*




How did this guy not become a huge mega star?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Because Motely Cruz played backstage politics to BERRY him.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I just saw that promo on botchamania


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers you want to take me to see Charlie St. Cloud this weekend?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Because Motely Cruz played backstage politics to BERRY him.


*:lmao 

classic*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft I think your usertitle is in dispute.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Myers you want to take me to see Charlie St. Cloud this weekend?


:lmao

Sorry man, I can't. I know you're afraid to talk to girls but you should ask LC. I heard she puts out if you pay for everything.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its ok i'll ask Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, I'll pass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You don't want to FEEL THE MAGIC OF CHARLIE ST. CLOUD?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No. I saw the commercial and he said that he talks to his dead brother and I wondered why the rest of the preview wasn't his friends and family staging an intervention to get him the help he obviously desperately needs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao that would be awesome. Or if he became a raging alcoholic who sees ghost like Tommy Gavin.

There is an episode of Friends on where Jennifer Aniston's character can't find a date. This is the most unbelievable shit i've ever seen.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Speaking of movies these are the chances of Roman Polanski seeing the following movies had he not been imprisoned: 

Ramona and Beezus- 100% 

Diary of a Wimpy Kid- 100%

The Karate Kid- 100%

Grown Ups- 0%


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Really, because I thought the idea of a group of people living in New York without seeing a single minority for years seemed more unrealistic.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I saw a commercial where zac efron's girlfriend is on a boat in a storm and he goes out to save her. Some random guy yells "NO ONE CAN SURVIVE THOSE WATERS", but charlie doesn't listen. Something tells me he saves his girlfriend.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- Speaking of movies these are the chances of Roman Polanski seeing the following movies had he not been imprisoned:
> 
> Ramona and Beezus- 100%
> 
> ...


Seriously LOL. Well played Jack, well played.



Derek said:


> Really, because I thought the idea of a group of people living in New York without seeing a single minority for years seemed more unrealistic.


Ross dated a black chick for a while.



Myers said:


> I saw a commercial where zac efron's girlfriend is on a boat in a storm and he goes out to save her. Some random guy yells "NO ONE CAN SURVIVE THOSE WATERS", but charlie doesn't listen. Something tells me he saves his girlfriend.


See you do want to see it!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> There is an episode of Friends on where Jennifer Aniston's character can't find a date. This is the most unbelievable shit i've ever seen.


What was unbelievable were those sitcoms in the late 90's where the fat husband had the super hot wife, those ones really pissed me off.

No I don't want to see that flaming piece of shit, I will probably see dinner for schmucks tonight though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

King of Queens?

Anderson Silva would see Charlie St. Cloud.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> King of Queens?
> 
> Anderson Silva would see Charlie St. Cloud.


Truth - Chuck Norris looks under his bed for Anderson Silva

King of Queens,According to Jim,Drew Carey Show, Yes Dear, and probably a few others.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Those seem more plausible because it actually does happen in real life, although uually to guys who are more well off financially than those guys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Drew Carey?

Yes, Dear is so fucking awful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If your breasts weigh more than the rest of your body.... you might have an eating disorder.









*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That wasn't necessary LC.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Finally her body is just as ugly as her face (I still do her... from behind)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't stress enough how much I don't like tats on women.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *If your breasts weigh more than the rest of your body.... you might have an eating disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This picture gives me the impression that Angelina Love is the kind of Love you would need to get a shot after experiencing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never thought she was attractive. That other ho in TBP however.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *If your breasts weigh more than the rest of your body.... you might have an eating disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

QUIT FUCKING QUOTING THE PIC


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah no shit.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm going to send you all a PM with it in :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll ban the fuck out of you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to fly to England and fucking brain you with a claw hammer.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, when you get here just ask for Role Model's house as that's where I spend most of my time. In his garden to be precise, but he doesn't know that so keep it on the down lowwwww


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you shit on his front door step every night?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You can Craig.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

GODAMNIT ERIC DON'T RUIN MY PUNCHLINE!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry Craig.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

So you fucking should be....


Cyant.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig what kinda scented candles are you using for my shrine.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - Craig's sig still creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

racist :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm the fucking rascist around here. I hate British people, I hope the mighty French army annhilates you.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The french can't annihilate anything.

The guy is so skinny and frail looking, and it looks like he is going to say "I have aids" in her ear.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It'd be better if he said," I gave you aids."


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Whatever happened to AIDS anyway? I remember being like 6 years old and going to town to see the huge AIDS quilt they had there. 

It just doesn't seem to be like that big of a deal anymore. 


How did Magic beat it? I think he's had the virus as long as I've been breathing air.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats harsh man.

MrMonty said he got it, and I haven't seen him in quite some time.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The French couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Magic has millions consequently billions of dollars to stay alive and never allow the HIV to get to the AIDS.

Ask Africans if AIDS is still a big deal.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Whatever happened to AIDS anyway? I remember being like 6 years old and going to town to see the huge AIDS quilt they had there.
> 
> It just doesn't seem to be like that big of a deal anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah Monty told me the same thing.  *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Everyone in Africa is lion bait sooner or later.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

There is a cure for aids, but governments get billions in dollars in research that goes to other things and they can't afford to get people off their medications and treatments. Probably the only conspiracy theory I truly believe.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll tell you the truth if you take me to Charlie St. Cloud.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the reptilian shapeshifter bit better than that one Myers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's been said about Cancer as well. I don't know if I believe all that though. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If we're gonna actually be serious about this conspiracy it's not the government directly that wouldn't want a cure for cancer or HIV out there, it's their masters that don't.

The reptilian shapeshifters.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'll tell you the truth if you take me to Charlie St. Cloud.


Goddammit, I said no.

Yeah I saw a documentary about reptilian shapeshifters called "V" :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah those fuckers just wear fake skins. The real deal shapeshifts for real.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Nah those fuckers just wear fake skins. The real deal shapeshifts for real.


No Shit really? I'll have to keep a lookout while preparing for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You can't deny the magic Myers!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Myers said:


> No Shit really? I'll have to keep a lookout while preparing for the zombie apocalypse.


I'm not sure how to spot a shapeshifter, but it can't hurt to keep a lookout while preparing for the inevitable zombie apocalypse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sticking with Zac Efron when the Zombie Apocalypse happens.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to know why.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

See how buff he is now?

Plus hot ass undead teenage tail is gonna want a peice of him so I figure he's good bait to get my necro on.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am already working on a full body suit made of steel that have chainsaws for arms, I would like to see a zombie fuck with that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What happens when you need to take a piss?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Myers will live. You will die McQueen. But I guess that's a win for you and the necro need.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah but I won't accidently cut off my dick with chainsaw arms while trying to take a piss, which would in fact draw Zombies to Myers while he is bleeding out.

And at least I wouldn't go out a eunich.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll build a jet pack so I can piss over them before I kill them... duh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's not a bad point McQueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jet packs explode man. You'd be Zombie BBQ.

I'd just hide inside of a MLS Soccer arena. American Zombies would never think to go in there.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Just to bring the tone down a bit, cancer is the world's biggest killer (kills more than malaria and AIDs combined) and currently, 1 in 3 people are diagnosed with it at some point in their life. By 2015 that figure will be 1 in 2.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Craig what kinda scented candles are you using for my shrine.


At the moment some nice rose ones... the same sort of roses I some day hope to sprinkle on your ass



Myers said:


> The french can't annihilate anything.
> 
> The guy is so skinny and frail looking, and it looks like he is going to say "I have aids" in her ear.


The guy is skinny and frail looking... yet he has a six pack.... and he's 53... and he's a devout budhist who hires prostitutes weekly.

Maxi Jazz is a fucking weird, weird man.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Jet packs explode man. You'd be Zombie BBQ.
> 
> I'd just hide inside of a MLS Soccer arena. American Zombies would never think to go in there.


We don't even go their now. 

"Why would I go to a sporting even where 5'6" fairies lightly jog for three hours or however long that sport is. Get a scoreboard"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

People that play soccer are only 5'6"?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Most are hispanic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Just to bring the tone down a bit, cancer is the world's biggest killer (kills more than malaria and AIDs combined) and currently, 1 in 3 people are diagnosed with it at some point in their life. By 2015 that figure will be 1 in 2.


This doesn't seem like it's possible. The frequency of cancer that is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I thought radiation was supposed to give us super powers.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Alright peace out everyone, I am going to watch a movie. No Mcqueen it's not Charlie St. Cloud (That is a really gay name).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you prick! 

For making me cry. Actually i'm going out tonight so i'm off too.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Feminists say the Lady Bug is the most oppressed insect in the world.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Feminists would change their beliefs for an attractive man... or woman if she's a ****.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I knew a **** once.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'm not getting laid tonight... again.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a confession. Its really hard for me to say this, but I feel that acknowledging it will help me in becoming a better man.

I ate the last doughnut, and it tasted really good.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Was it jam.

In other news THAT PLACE THAT WE CAN'T MENTION appears to have closed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

writing's been on the wall for ages to be fair.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm not getting laid tonight... again.


I got laid yesterday :flip


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- at work and pretty pissed. Somebody might have to die by my hands today.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

can someone tell me i'm a fucking idiot?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

you're a fucking idot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

thank you benny.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats up Stick?



Enigma said:


> I got laid yesterday :flip


Yeah but you still wake up everyday and have to deal with the fact your British.

No offense to Role Model.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

really really regretting the choice to help a couple mates get home instead of trying to bang the amazing chick i was with tonight. let me set the scene, 150 people at this 21st party, take out about 30 older people leaving approx 120. Chicks outnumbered guys 3 to 1 and you could count the number of ugly chicks on one hand and i left to help 2 mate who could've probably got home regardless. i'm saddened.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah that sounds like something that would happen to me haha.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Whats up Stick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> really really regretting the choice to help a couple mates get home instead of trying to bang the amazing chick i was with tonight. let me set the scene, 150 people at this 21st party, take out about 30 older people leaving approx 120. Chicks outnumbered guys 3 to 1 and you could count the number of ugly chicks on one hand and i left to help 2 mate who could've probably got home regardless. i'm saddened.


*You might be gay, Nick.  


I hope at least one of your mates gave you a blow job for your trouble.

*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Better than getting shut out by your friend who pretends he isn't interested and still having to be the one who has to take the girl home the next day. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*McQueen, 



Myers said:



Once upon a time in the west

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4MEB0VBX

credit - wadewick

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Once Upon A Time In The West stars Henry Fonda and is therefore better than 99.9% of movies by default.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

sup Craig?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not only does it star Henry Fonda but it stars Henry Fonda as the villain!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been having trouble downloading stuff lately. Seems like the server always resets halfway through my download. Happened last 5 or 6 times I tried to get something.

Fell asleep at 6 am since I was partying all night, got woken up at 8:30 because I had to take some girl back home, was up till about 2pm took a nap and just woke up. Man my sleep schedule is going to be so fucked up now.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Not a hell of lot KOK yourself?

Henry Fonda shooting children (gingers at that) makes that movie awe inspiringly great.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I've been having trouble downloading stuff lately. Seems like the server always resets halfway through my download. Happened last 5 or 6 times I tried to get something.
> 
> Fell asleep at 6 am since I was partying all night, got woken up at 8:30 because I had to take some girl back home, was up till about 2pm took a nap and just woke up. Man my sleep schedule is going to be so fucked up now.


I've had that happen. It really didn't do much to my sleep schedule. mostly cause it was already fucked.

Same Craig just checking stuff out on my new Monitor and probably going to go out in a bit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TKOK your still on my shit list man. TELL ME WHAT I WISH TO KNOW OR YOUR SOUL IS FORFEIT!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

hold on...


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Just met Bryan Danielson. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aww man you bastard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I've been having trouble downloading stuff lately. Seems like the server always resets halfway through my download. Happened last 5 or 6 times I tried to get something.


*It's one shitty excuse after another for you isn't it? *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, but at least in this case its not me being too lazy to drive 30 minutes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I drove 35 minutes to get my copy *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I already drove 45 miles today just to bring some girl back home, and I was tired all day. And i'm lazy, I can't stress enough how lazy I am when I don't have anything important to do.

Robbing banks and winning the hearts of young women are the only things that keep me motivated. And need for food.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Robbing banks and winning the hearts of young women are the only things that keep me motivated. And need for food.


*That's so poetic I almost cried. 



total shoot*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My charm only works on you appearantly then haha.

Speaking of my need for food I have to go to the grocery store.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

WHY DON'T YOU FUCKING DRIVE TO WAL-MART FOR YOUR GROCERIES AY?

On mention of Wal-Mart DVDs, I ended up going on a spending spree in my local division of Wal-Mart's UK shop, Asda. Fuck them and their cheap ass DVDs making me spend £50..

It did mean I finally owned my favourite TV show ever in full and that I finally got to see Darkman and Vertigo though so I guess all was good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Remember the ski mask this time please.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Craig said:


> WHY DON'T YOU FUCKING DRIVE TO WAL-MART FOR YOUR GROCERIES AY?
> 
> On mention of Wal-Mart DVDs, I ended up going on a spending spree in my local division of Wal-Mart's UK shop, Asda. Fuck them and their cheap ass DVDs making me spend £50..
> 
> It did mean I finally owned my favourite TV show ever in full and that I finally got to see Darkman and Vertigo though so I guess all was good.


*What TV show did you get, Craig? 

Right now I'm currently downloading Alias... it's my favorite show of all time not named Northern Exposure.*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well one of my favourite shows, I kinda have like 3 or 4 that constantly jostle for the top spot.

I picked up the full 18 episode run of a UK series called Life On Mars, I just adore the show, it's about a policeman called Sam Tyler who lives in todays by the book, politically correct times, he's run over by a car and wakes up in 1975 as a member of the police force under a man named Gene Hunt who, if he was American, would almost certainly be a beer swilling racist ******* (at least based on first impressions). Sam tries to work out if he is in a coma or if he's dead whilst at the same time seeing hallucinations and falling for a female detective in 1975.

It's just a beautiful beautiful show with an awe inspiring ending (in the "Holy shit did they just do that? It's genius" category) and led on to it's sequel series Ashes To Ashes which is also one of my favourite shows.

I'm trying to finish this post without mentioning the horrendous US adaption that starred Harvey Keitel on ABC last year but....

FUCK THEM FOR CHANGING THE ENDING DUE TO NOT HAVING THE BALLS TO HAVE A MODERATLY SAD ENDING!!

I've honestly never watched Alias, I hope to buy the full series one day and just plow through it though, seems like just my kind of thing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah I've heard of that show. Shoot me the surprise ending via spoiler tags*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Spoiler:  Life on Mars



Sam begins to hear doctors discussing his condition through his car radio, he hears them saying that being run over didn't put him in a coma, in fact he has a brain tumour that must be removed in a dangerous operation.

At the same time a man who is above Gene in police ranking appears, he looks exactly like the surgeon Sam has seen in his dreams, the surgeon says that Gene and his team are "a tumour" and must be removed... This leads to the surgeon paying off a bunch of local thugs to rob a train and when Gene and team arrive trap them in said train and shoot them dead. The whole key to the deal being Sam double crossing Gene (who he's begun to view as a father figure) so he can get home.

At the same time Sam has fallen deeply in love with a member of Gene's team called Annie, however Sam, now believing she is a construct in his mind doesn't care about their relationship, double crosses the team and walks through a light in a tunnel near the train, waking up in the modern day.

He wakes up to find his current day life in ruins, his girlfriend's deserted him, his friends don't seem to care about him and it all comes to a head in a meeting one day, Sam realises he's gouging his hand with a pen and hasn't felt anything, he flashes back to something Annie told him when he explained his issues about his "coma world" he remembers her telling him that it doesn't matter if a world is real, it's the fact it feels real that's important.

Sam storms out the meeting, walks to the top of the 20 storey building and... jumps off, falls backs into his coma, saves Gene's team and as they drive off into the sunset he hears over his car radio the doctors screaming that they're losing him as you hear his heart monitor go dead. Sam commited suicide to go back to his dream world



Please note this is a drama going out during prime time on the most watched channel in the UK and they do... that to their main character. It took fucking balls.

Whereas the US version made them astronauts.

Of course as it turns out in the sequel series the world wasn't a coma but in fact:



Spoiler:  Ashes To Ashes



Purgatory, Gene is St Peter, guiding dieing or dead policemen into heaven (Which is represented as a pub run by God... who's Jamaican, and the devil disguised himself as the surgeon in attempt to kill Gene as it turns out.



Fuck I rambled, and that's me skimming over it all.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fuck I'm now watching clips from the 2 shows on youtube... at half 4 in the fucking morning...

Fuck the writers must have taken some good substances at certain points


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That sounds absolutely AWESOME! wow!*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Craig said:


> Spoiler:  Life on Mars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first spoiler reminded me of the wife in Inception.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shut your mouth TKOK, you aren't allowed to talk.

Sounds like a pretty great show. The guy who starred in the US version was seriously one of the most badass characters i've ever seen when he guest starred on The Closer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *You might be gay, Nick.
> 
> 
> I hope at least one of your mates gave you a blow job for your trouble.
> ...


ouch Sabby. Nah, i would've felt worse ditching them (well for a little while at least then i wouldn't have cared less :argh


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Shut your mouth TKOK.


You shut your mouth or i'll make you shut your mouth.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah your a bitch until you tell me what happened to the ginger kid from Harry Potter.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Shut your mouth and i'll tell you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm waiting....


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nothing happens to him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You lie I know he dies.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> ouch Sabby. Nah, i would've felt worse ditching them (well for a little while at least then i wouldn't have cared less :argh


*You could have taken a couple girls with you to drive your friends home... ya feelin me?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You realize Nick made all that stuff up. By girls he meant the other members of the Rugby team.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck off McQueer.

yeah see i wasn't thinking like that at the time. Need you there to be my brain and do the thinking for me next time Sabby.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I noticed you always call me McQueer as a way to vent your frustrations that I can't be there for you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It doesn't make you a bad person.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It makes Nick a **** though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sugge...-lasted-longer-11-more-hours.html#post8679627


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That guy is getting all worked up. I hope he remembers his blood pressure.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow is that guys life suck so hard he can't handle being banned for an extra 11 hours? :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think his feelings are hurt. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My feeling were hurt by Myers last night, so do you want to go see Charlie St. Cloud with me Sabrina...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I could just see him sitting there and pressing the refresh button for 11 hours.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats what I do all day.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Actually regretting that I hung out with friends and went to uni today instead of doing that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah having a social life sucks.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I can only click the refresh button for so long before i want to.. well do other stuff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why are you holding out on me TKOK?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> My feeling were hurt by Myers last night, so do you want to go see Charlie St. Cloud with me Sabrina...


*I absolutely do. But theaters didn't exactly work out for Dillinger. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why don't you just tell me then?

We'll be fine Sabrina, we'll commit the robbery after we experience "the magic of Charlie St. Cloud". The spirit of Zac Efron will guide us to success.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I've already told you though.

If someone asked me to see Charlie St.Cloud i think i'd punch them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Wow is that guys life suck so hard he can't handle being banned for an extra 11 hours? :lmao


I'd imagine. Rather embarrassing. Must of been refreshing the site every hour.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That it i'm going on Wikipedia and if you told me the truth i'll forgive you but if not i'll never stop annoying you because I find it rather amusing.

K, I'm pretty amazed i've never been banned let alone gotten an infraction seeing as have the time i'm yelling at people, going off topic, being an "internet pervert" or trolling shit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You get a pass cause you're mcqueen.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> My feeling were hurt by Myers last night, so do you want to go see Charlie St. Cloud with me Sabrina...


Look I'm sorry, I had to take the GF to see dinner for schmucks (she has this infatuation with paul rudd). I'll try to make it up to you. 

Truth - I get to see an advanced screening of Jackass 3D on tuesday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Double post but I don't give a shit. (nevermind)

Fuck you J.K. Rowling you ugly whore for only fake killing the ginger kid and making me look like a (admittedly bigger) asshole (than I already am). I apologize TKOK, but you are also my new favorite poster for making up that he got hit by the train.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

you're forgivin.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I might go see Dinner for Schmucks tomorrow since I generally have nothing better to do.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> That it i'm going on Wikipedia and if you told me the truth i'll forgive you but if not i'll never stop annoying you because I find it rather amusing.
> 
> K, I'm pretty amazed i've never been banned let alone gotten an infraction seeing as have the time i'm yelling at people, going off topic, being an "internet pervert" or trolling shit.


Well, at the height of the indy troll thing, you were a mod so you got away with it while others got banned from threads, rants, etc. And you're liked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know i'm awesome. We're still the best trolls on this board.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> K, I'm pretty amazed i've never been banned let alone gotten an infraction seeing as have the time i'm yelling at people, going off topic, being an "internet pervert" or trolling shit.


i had 4 infractions, about 4 or 5 bannings + an eventual perm ban from K which was overturned


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

bump. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If I make a thread called "Met Myers last night; Saw Charlie St. Cloud together" will you close it Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, I want to hear how it went and get Myers side of the story.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It was going fine until I got to the bottom of the popcorn.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I imagine his side of the story would involve the words "force" and "penis" and "mouth"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You forgot the four most important words. "Romance" "Magic" "Zac" and "Efron".


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Zac Effron needs to get his phone hacked again. Its been a while since naked pictures of his girlfriend have been leaked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How do I not know about this?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Seriously? Its happened twice now. First one she was underage, last one was about a year ago.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao stupid celebrities.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.

Have to get back to work. Be back later.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

FUcking hairy pussy on that girl.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is she a hippy or something?*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I want just one more day with you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*But one more day will only leave you wanting one more day. *


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I'm back.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Peace is soul 2 fingas to all yall


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Business class. It's not as good as first class but it's a hell of a lot better than coach.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> If I make a thread called "Met Myers last night; Saw Charlie St. Cloud together" will you close it Derek?


Make sure you add the part where we got thrown out because you were jerking off to zac effron. This is why I don't take you to nice places anymore.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can you blame me?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Mmm that hair.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig you want to come over and watch High School Musical to set the mood before the orgy?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes sir, can you dit out the segments with ZAC and THAT FUCKING WHOREY BITCH getting romantic?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've got the special Zac Efron edition that edits out every scene he isn't in.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank god. I'll catch the next flight over.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek and Myers are invited too.

ZEooEaBa....?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Can we possibly reschedule, I have a circle jerk with all of my MMA buddies tonight. 

Jon Jones FTW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Think Munoz is gonna take Okami tonight Myers?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Think Munoz is gonna take Okami tonight Myers?


 Yeah I think he will grind out a decision, possibly a TKO. I am looking forward to Gomi/Griffin the most though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it on in 15 minute or 1hr 15 minutes?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's on in 10 minutes, but I think they will repeat it again tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My roomate needs to go to the bar.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Somebody just sent me a PM with the spoilers for Tomorrow nights Raw.


So much for staying spoiler free. Well, other than that dumbass that put a huge spoiler in the name of a thread I had to edit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why were the results PM'd to you anyways?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no idea. People PM me with random shit every now and then.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Like CM Skittle nudes?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No. But I do remember that picture of her that I had to completely remove from a rant. Suprised it hasn't been re-posted in that new rant she made.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if i was more creepy i'd have saved that photo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The one of her in the cop outfit?

Speaking of her rant/thread about her vagina do you have any gifs of the sarlacc pit Derek?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

So what per say is on this photo?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Afraid not, Eric.


edit- I don't think she was in a cop unifrom, but it seemed like something that nobody here was supposed to see.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the one that Enigma posted when he hacked her photobucket account, right?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> the one that Enigma posted when he hacked her photobucket account, right?


Indeed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She was wearing very short shorts if I remember.

And for the record I do believe she actually is really a girl, but a stuck up and very judgemental girl. That or she deserves a trolling oscar.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

ok nm then, I have seen that picture.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think I've seen it. Maybe deep down she liked having the picture posted.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wasn't anything that risque, just not something you'd like being posted without your permission.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I think she likes all this attention why else would she keep posting in that thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I don't think I've seen it. Maybe deep down she liked having the picture posted.


Possibly. She obviously craves attention, like damn near everybody else who posts in Rants. Main reason why I try to avoid that section.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I only crave the attention of Derek, Craig and Myers.

I would crave K's attention but i'd never be allowed to go back.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Somebody just sent me a PM with the spoilers for Tomorrow nights Raw.


*I got the exact same PM. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I got the exact same PM. *


Probably somebody thinking we'd like to know what was going to happen so we can know what reactions to expect from people.



That or they're trying to kiss ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Possibly. She obviously craves attention, like damn near everybody else who posts in Rants. Main reason why I try to avoid that section.


Don't you wanna take charge. 


McQueen said:


> I only crave the attention of Derek, Craig and Myers.
> 
> I would crave K's attention but i'd never be allowed to go back.


:banplz:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Don't you wanna take charge.


Only if its a situation in Rants where action is absolutely needed. I know the people who post in there appreciate the ability to say what they want and (usually) not have to worry about getting warned/banned for it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You could always lead another rants crackdown thing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, the only section that needs a crackdown is the TNA section.


And by crackdown I mean removed from the forum completely.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

do it, Rants is bloody awful nowadays.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol all wrestling mods agree on that Derek.

Yeah all the new rants posters really think they're doing something.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We need another scandal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the new rants posters are really bad. I mean, there's posters i don't particularly like (for example Cerbs) but they're 100x better than this new batch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah Headliner we need a scandal so do something.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Noooooo not me.

It would have to come from someone totally unexpected.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I can't really think of a scandal that would surprise me. Unless Mcqueen or someone else were e-stalking people.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You wouldn't be unexpected? come one, people don't expect the black man to cause trouble...

edit: mcqueen stalking anyone, online or not would not be surprising.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I heard you're looking for a patsy .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> You wouldn't be unexpected? come one, people don't expect the black man to cause trouble...
> 
> edit: mcqueen stalking anyone, online or not would not be surprising.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> You wouldn't be unexpected? come one, people don't expect the black man to cause trouble...
> 
> edit: mcqueen stalking anyone, online or not would not be surprising.


Actually, yeah you're right.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Headliner said:


>


haters goin' hate.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8682322-post10.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ASS..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dat ass


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That guy's gonna revive the section.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah still stalking Nick's mom.

I could officially start stalking Sabrina I guess.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/197029-i-mcqueen.html

ah?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seen that. Nice fan McQueen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

fuck you Sticksy for beating me to it.

Who was it anyway?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know who it is. No matches. 

Email is [email protected] though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dunno either.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

if you google the email address it goes to member joseph tribiani jr at another wrestling forum

oh and their also a member of metal storm forums too

oh and they were born on may 27 1991 an they like to go by torture killer when the are listening to judas priest.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Awe man i'm being stalked by a Friends fan...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You're never going to believe this. I think I know who it is after a sudden memory lapse.:lmao

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/129833-phenomenal1-.html

Look at the email.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

got shannon's rant onto the topic of incest. irrationlly happy about derailing another rant.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Myers said:


> if you google the email address it goes to member joseph tribiani jr at another wrestling forum
> 
> oh and their also a member of metal storm forums too
> 
> oh and they were born on may 27 1991 an they like to go by torture killer when the are listening to judas priest.


This gave me a good laugh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> got shannon's rant onto the topic of incest. irrationlly happy about derailing another rant.


Well done Nick.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Myers said:


> if you google the email address it goes to member joseph tribiani jr at another wrestling forum
> 
> oh and their also a member of metal storm forums too
> 
> oh and they were born on may 27 1991 an they like to go by torture killer when the are listening to judas priest.


lol. Thats Phenominal1 the sad c**t.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm kinda creeped out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*But he's obviously an AJ fan, McDreamy...if that's any consolation. And it obviously should be.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Someone want to remind me who that is?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sabrina its been decided were going to cause an internet scandal by having me start stalking you. My only question is if its true that the fastest way to a woman's heart is through her underwear drawer?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Banks and guns, McDreamy*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Think of all the Women's underwear I could buy myself... um you.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Think of all the Women's underwear I could buy myself... um you.


Not sure which is creepier, you buying your self women's underwear, or buying someone you hardly know underwear.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TKOK i'll get you a leopard print thong.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't like leopard print.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tiger print? Or do you like lacy things?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mcqueen really needs to get laid... and this time by a woman.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Tiger print? Or do you like lacy things?


I prefer to go commando.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Mcqueen really needs to get laid... and this time by a woman.


Nah, i'll take what I can get. And stop ruining my scandal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xdghxdbhzhz


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

K, is this you?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Just slept for 14 hours


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

om nom nom


truth - was supposed to get up early today to go see a girl from my college, I overslept and now she's pissed off 8*D


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

eff her in the a


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's makeup time with Enigma.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've persuaded her to see me tomorrow, hopefully there will be lots and lots of sexy time. I shall report back here with details.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Details aren't needed if you record it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Details aren't needed if you record it.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I smell Sex Tape.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I hope my sex tape never leaks


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope it does


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

STUFF said:


> I hope my sex tape never leaks


Yeah that would be pretty embarrassing for the both of us. FYI for everyone else STUFF isn't just a clever username.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's also what you had to wipe from your face?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah sorry to dissipoint you benny.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nope, that's the cream filling.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> K, is this you?


I can't dance. Rare for the black community I suppose.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

K when you get sunburn and start to peel does it reveal a white guy undernieth?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd imagine. Maybe I should try it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If not just take a cheese grater to your arm. Man i'm bored, must be nap time.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

A cheese grater to the arm sounds like some sick masochist kind of shit.

And there we have it, folks. This is the secret that McQueen's been hiding from us.

He's a masochist. It seems so obvious now!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

seems like something you'd see on those obscure porn sites.... not that i've ever been on those.:side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure which is weirder sadism or masochism.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

sadomasochism


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah but which person is more fucked up? Or are they both equally completely nuts?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Probablly pretty equal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sadomasochism is my bread and butter.

I carved the name Zac Efron into my arm with a fork just last week.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did you make sure to take pictures and send them to Zac?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I was naked at the time too. In fact I still haven't heard back yet and i'm getting worried. Might have to start murdering innocent people and carving his name into them so he gets the message.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He'll have to pay attention to you eventually.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Does he know you're a Satyr though? That might improve your chances.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. i've already got you, Myers, STUFF, Sabrina, Craig on my kill list too. Might as well mix it up. Besides Boise could use some interesting news for once.

Oh the magical flute will insnare him once he walks into my trap MrMister.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yeah. i've already got you, Myers, STUFF, Sabrina, Craig on my kill list too. Might as well mix it up. Besides Boise could use some interesting news for once.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its either that or you all join my cult and we go after all the people in the TNA section. Zac Efron must be appeased with a human sacrifice.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I like the cult idea better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay. Actually we are going to have to stop at TKOK's house and carve the name Rupert Grint into his arm now that I think of it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll join the cult instead.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't even know who Rupert Grint is.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ginger from harry potter.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Its either that or you all join my cult and we go after all the people in the TNA section. Zac Efron must be appeased with a human sacrifice.


This idea sounds fantastic. There's plenty of idiots to go after than nobody will miss, and perhaps might make the world a better place if they are sacrificed to Zac Efron.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Will you never struck me as someone down with serial killings but okay man you're signed up.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Will you never struck me as someone down with serial killings but okay man you're signed up.


Funny you say that, apparently I give off a serial killer vibe to my friends. Or they're just playing with me. I may need to ask some people for a straight answer now that I think about it......


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're my new favorite poster Will.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You're my new favorite poster Will.


But I'm still your favorite person right?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You're my new favorite poster Will.


:shocked:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Book 'em, Danno!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> But I'm still your favorite person right?


You still haven't taken me to the movie yet.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm Yeah1993's favourite person.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> :shocked:


You're not important enough to matter.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You still haven't taken me to the movie yet.


Anything but that, there is something about zac efron that bothers me. I would rather watch Step Up 3D then charlie st cloud.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think that Kim100 thought I was serious about all of that Zac Efron jokes I was making the other day. I'd rather watch his movie than a Step Up movie though.

Might as well call all of these new 3D movies "Awful Movie: 3D"


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You have to watch the step up movies in the LBC, certain colored people will start dancing in the theater while the movie is being played. One time it led to a fight over who had better movies and one of the guys was stabbed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not hood so I don't know what the LBC is (Long Beach Cinema)?

And LOL. Okay maybe I would like to see that then in that case. All I know about the Step Up movies is I would epically wreck the girl who was in Step Up 2.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

LBC - Long Beach City.

Truth - With so much drama in the *LBC*. Its kinda hard bein snoop d-o-double-g. But I, somehow, some way. Keep comin up with funky ass shit like every single day ...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've only visited LA (and no offense I didn't like it much) so I don't know these things.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I like LA because we skip the shitty seasons like fall and winter.

Hey was Mystery serious about charlie st. cloud in the movie review section?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure. My initial suspicion was trolling because I saw all that stuff in the previews.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

God I hope not.

I have found my new favorite video on youtube, the "guy" at the 1 min mark is gold.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesus Christ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Antoine Dodson is my new hero.

Truth - Hide ya kids, hide ya wife, and hide yo husband, cause they rapin everbody out here.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

He just might have to become my new "Listen, Fuckhead." avy.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Antoine Dodson is my new hero.
> 
> Truth - Hide ya kids, hide ya wife, and hide yo husband, cause they rapin everbody out here.


I think you gave me red rep on accident :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry dude. Definitely meant to be green with that gold in that clip. I was laughing my ass off spazzing out so that'll be my excuse this time.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just had a rather interesting conversation with my former fiancee. 

It reminded me of one thing.

Not how much I loved her, but how many times she switched between face and heel. She's like a women's version of Kane. I'm too pretty sure she would have set me on fire had I said the wrong thing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You mean a womanly version of the Big Show. I don't think i've ever seen a guy go from heel to face more than him. He has like an average 4 alignment changes a year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's only had 1 turn so far this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Miraculous.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Tits.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

and ass?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

THIS IS *AWSOME*, THIS IS *AWSOME*, THIS IS *AWSOME*....

Stupid ass TNA fans.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Joe got suspended for yelling at Russo. I lol'ed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope next time Russo is on TV that the fans chant Joe's gonna kill you.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The talk of Joe reminds me that there's an indy promotion nearby that's gonna be running a show with a pretty stacked roster next month. They've already announced:
- Samoa Joe
- Roderick Strong
- Davey Richards
- Adam Pearce
- Awesome Kong
- Jay Fury


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jay Fury!!!! Shit just got real!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Fury is indeed awesome. I wanna go watch some FIP stuff now hah.

Maybe they can get Sal Rinauro to make an appearance. I forgot how much I enjoyed his work until I saw him at that Rampage Pro Wrestling show on Friday. Dude's pretty cool to the fans too. Shoulda grabbed a picture with him while I was grabbing one with Danielson.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a pretty big fan of Sal Rinauro actually, cool to hear he's a cool guy in person.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

He's the "general manager" of RPW on their TV show, but I think he's got a backstage hand in the promotion. He was out mingling with the crowd while everybody was meeting Dragon, making sure they enjoyed the show and just kinda chilling. 

I love shows like that, where it's just a laid back atmosphere and you can kinda interact with the guys and everybody's having fun. I had kids talking to me about my Straight Edge shirt, making Rey Mysterio is better than CM Punk comments, but they weren't obnoxious or anything. Everybody was having fun. Of course, there was your standard indy snob, claiming Punk "used to be good" but WWE neutered him and he's not been good since he left ROH, etc.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah its a requirement that at least one bitter fan be at an indy show.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

You'd think that indy fan would be happy that Punk has gotten so far in WWE and is one of their top stars.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> You mean a womanly version of the Big Show. I don't think i've ever seen a guy go from heel to face more than him. He has like an average 4 alignment changes a year.


Matt Morgan seems bipolar too. Dude teamed with Abyss, turned on him, turned back face in his run with the Mafia, only to turn back heel again within about fifteen months on Hernandez.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MATT MORGAN!!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

MIKE MORGAN


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The best steiner promo was when he ranted about flair stealing the "nature boy" moniker from buddy rodgers. 

Truth - the rant section pissed me off again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

bump.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Another bump.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still mark for this promo. Triple H destroyed Edge twice after the 4:30 minute mark.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That was an incredible time. Anyone who faced Cena had the crowd in the palms of their hands.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

"I took a nap for 20 minutes and missed the whole thing"

:lmao

God I love trips.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BERRIED


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Cena was actually funny as hell there. 

Hilarious seeing Cena call Edge and Trips bitches.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sheik said:


> Cena was actually funny as hell there.
> 
> Hilarious seeing Cena call Edge and Trips bitches.


Despite Cena's antics, I still feel as if Triple H was the man in this promo.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh fuck yeah, I 100% agree. He had me dying all the way through. He owned Edge literally 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Drama is your favourite Entourage character Stojy? really?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I do love Drama, but I really don't know. I'm kinda' in a toss up between him and Ari. I know everybody loves Ari, he's great and all, but I just love how Drama thinks he's the greatest.

I still think the "I am the fuckin' game", when he met with the agent (Davies or something) who told him they'd get him back of the game was one of the greatest moments in the show. 

Who you like?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Drama was quite the badass when he beat Stamos at ping pong.

Vincent is actually my favorite character on the show, with ari being a close second of course.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ari is my absolute favourite but i'd say i like E 2nd most. Ari is really the only character in the show that can provide the comedy solely by himself. Drama can do it but he's too hit or miss for mine. Just feels too awkward some of the time, like its too deliberate in what they're doing with him. Still, him, Vince, Turtle and E all really need to be together to be funny. Not a knock on them or anything, they all play a good part in making things awesome.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

The show in general is pretty awesome. I'll probably cop some slack for this, but for me, at the moment, it's the best television show going.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Stojy said:


> The show in general is pretty awesome. I'll probably cop some slack for this, but for me, at the moment, it's the best television show going.


I would consider one of the top comedy sitcoms today. I like it more then 30 rock or the offcie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

30 Rock just isn't funny. Haven't watched many episodes but its overrated massively.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> 30 Rock just isn't funny. Haven't watched many episodes but its overrated massively.


I thought the same thing after a few viewings. I don't understand why the newspapers hype the fuck out of it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I enjoy 30 rock, but sometimes it's a good show that isn't funny if that makes sense. 30 rock, the office, and community are the only good shows on NBC IMO.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I want HBO just so i can watch Entourage.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't enjoy 30 Rock or The Office, but I do love Community. I'd probably bang Annie to.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> I want HBO just so i can watch Entourage.


and true blood


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not into the whole Vampire thing though.

Truth- My favorite comedy on tv right now is Modern Family.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Never watched true blood, but heard some good things. What's it about exactly?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Always knew there was something wrong with you, Stoj. Not liking The Office? You're a freak.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stojy said:


> Never watched true blood, but heard some good things. What's it about exactly?


Vampires and shit.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's basically about humans creating a blood substitute that allows vampires to live amongst them and have civil rights. My sig is actually a scene from this season.

Modern Family is a very funny show. The funniest thing on television right now is Tosh.0 on comedy central.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Have not watched that show yet. isn't it like The Soup on E!?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah it's like the soup but with youtube clips, but there is much more and the comedian daniel tosh is very funny.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Always knew there was something wrong with you, Stoj. Not liking The Office? You're a freak.


It's horrible. I don't know how people enjoy it.



> It's basically about humans creating a blood substitute that allows vampires to live amongst them and have civil rights. My sig is actually a scene from this season.


I like the sig, but I'm not sure I'd like the show.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

OH MY GOD I'M GOING TO UNI.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

mtfo?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

BUMP!

Does anyone even care that about the TNA PPV this weekend? Looks like shit IMO.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Myers said:


> Yeah it's like the soup but with youtube clips, but there is much more and the comedian daniel tosh is very funny.


I've actually got tickets to see Tosh do a standup show in October. Hope his standup stuff is just as funny as the show.

And no, I couldn't care less about the EC-I mean TNA PPV this Sunday. It's going to be terrible.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't know anything about it till I saw an advertisement calling it hardcore justice, I mean why would someone buy a ppv with tommy dreamer vs raven as one of it's main storylines?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^That's seriously one of the main events... I smell high buy rates!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hardcore Justice is this week?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

There's a TNA PPV this weekend?

I'm not even trying to be sarcastic. I legitimately had no clue.

Ahh well, that's the usual. Can't really make an excuse for a company who doesn't promote themselves.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't watched in a few weeks but I didn't think the event would be so soon. It felt like it needed a lot more build to be worth the time (well, not that it will be anyway).


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah I was to focused on UFC 117 this saturday that I didn't realize there was a tna ppv. I'll probably just download it sunday night like I do the rest of them. I don't know why I still watch the ppv's, they're always crap.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The last TNA PPV I watched was Genesis at the start of this year. I was left supremely disappointed, thus I haven't watched a whole PPV since. The last one before that was probably the event after BFG 2008, whatever it was.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I went to Bound For Glory whatever year it was in Chicago, just for the lulz. 

It was kinda cool to see Sting and Nash live again for the first time since I attended a WCW PPV, but that's about it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

NASH makes the shit TNA puts on almost worthwhile. Almost.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I just watched tonight's impact. I'll give credit to beer money and MCMG, they had a good match, I haven't got a chance to see the others in the best of series. The rest wasn't good.

Nash and Hogan were slow as fuck, it was really sad to see them in the ring.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro got banned. :lmao

Maybe he should go home and get a cuddle from his mother, the stupid bitch.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Is it permanent? I have no idea how to tell.

He'll be back in one way or another regardless. He spends that much time posting here that I can't see him ever leaving.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

its for a week


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah he spazzed out in the wwe section at some guy (more-so than usual) so it's probably for that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Yeah. I just seen it and I LOL'd. You would think with Pyro being a former Super Mod, that he would know he'd get banned for that. Or maybe he wasn't in the right state of mind. Psycho Pyro.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he thinks it was unjust



Pyro on WCF said:


> I called some guy a cocksucker because he called me an idiot just for having an opinion in a thread. It wasn't even an aggresive opinion like one of the ones I'd have on Morrison or Swagger, I just said something and he jumps on me, so I got pissed off. It's funny how he calls me an idiot and starts an argument with me, when I said absolutely nothing to him prior and yet I'm the one who gets shit on.
> 
> It's only for a week. It doesn't matter at all, but it's completely ridiculous.


make it for 2 weeks K :side:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You can't call someone a cocksucker in the wrestling sections, or did he say something worse then that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol nah. It was Seabs that banned him anyway.

"Oh, shut your cocksucking mouth. I'm allowed to have an opinion, douche."

^^That is a little too much for the wrestling section.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah I guess so, I honestly don't know half of the rules here anyways.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i maintain that that post should be alright in the sports sections, especially if aimed at Dark Church in the mma thread.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church is hilarious. I'm starting to think he could be a gimmick poster. He was never this bad until like last year.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> i maintain that that post should be alright in the sports sections, especially if aimed at Dark Church in the mma thread.


Sometimes I think that guy is trolling with some of the comments he makes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, i think he genuinely believes in what he says. Kinda like the Chael Sonnen of the thread, limited talent but makes you laugh with the random shit he talks.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd laugh if Sonnen gets embarrassed tomorrow.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You will laugh when Sonnen gets murdered tomorrow, I really hope he just decimates chael.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He didn't just say he'd beat him, Sonnen said he end his career. That's a lot of shit talking.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sonnen started talking awesome shit eg "He likes to bow. He doesn't come from a bowing culture. If you bow in Brazil they'll hit you in the head and take your wallet" 

but now he's just ridiculous.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the sports section has it's own rules, i let all sorts slide in there. it falls under passion, so it's alright. getting heated over wrestling is silly, it's just a tv show.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup benny?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'm ill, have been for days, but i want to be well


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

RIP Ben


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

same. i hate colds.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dark Church seems to have spiralled out of control since his hate for CM Punk reached such a high level.

Like Pyro, I think he needs a hug.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> OK, so you neg repped my post because of what? Because I have an opinion or just because you're a worthless troll?
> 
> Be prepared to be called out everytime you neg rep without any cause whatsoever so other board members can see what a sad person you are, let's play.


let's play.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

carry on my wayward son do do dooooooooo do doooooooooooooooooooo





gooodnight teeeelllll theeeeeee truth


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, shut your cocksucking mouth. I'm allowed to have an opinion, douche.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I called some guy a cocksucker because he called me an idiot just for having an opinion in a thread. It wasn't even an aggresive opinion like one of the ones I'd have on Morrison or Swagger, I just said something and he jumps on me, so I got pissed off. It's funny how he calls me an idiot and starts an argument with me, when I said absolutely nothing to him prior and yet I'm the one who gets shit on.

It's only for a week. It doesn't matter at all, but it's completely ridiculous.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Stab him in the face and make hard love to his mother.

IDK who he is but I'm assuming her deserves it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mankind30847938's my favorite poster i think


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

let's play

is badass I would agree. I'm intimidated just reading it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Would I get banned if I made a sig with that Pyro quote in there? I wanna make something out of that so much.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You should. I would think the worst that would happen is the sig would be removed. You're joking about it. He wasn't. There's a big difference there.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why was Pyro banned?

Thats one less intelligent poster around here, fuck.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It'd be even better if I had a picture of Pyro. I could crop it into a "Listen, Fuckhead." avy. That'd be so awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd laugh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> the sports section has it's own rules, i let all sorts slide in there. it falls under passion, so it's alright. getting heated over wrestling is silly, it's just a tv show.


no kidding. oh, the banning we could do.

we could probably ban anyone who has ever posted something directed to Dark Church. He gets heavily insulted. 

but the guy says such outlandish things, i do not care.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i would liek to know why he was banned as well


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He called some guy a cocksucker in the wwe section.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

doesnt he do that all the time though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Oh, shut your cocksucking mouth. I'm allowed to have an opinion, douche."

Guess he likes calling people cocksuckers.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

1 week or permanent?

WE LOST AUSTIN101, WE CAN'T LOSE PYRO


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Seriously, who will I feud with over the next week?

I don't know if I can survive without him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A week.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pyro got banned for a week? lol How will his ego ever cope with that? *


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Seriously, who will I feud with over the next week?
> 
> I don't know if I can survive without him.


You suck. :side:


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Pyro? Banned? 

:lmao

It amuses me to see a former Super Mod get banned.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

It really would be amazing if Christian and The Miz won the world titles while Pyro was still banned.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

When was Pyro smod?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^^^
for like 5 years


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow. Seems like the type of guy who would have banned you for disagreeing with him.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> You suck. :side:


I am confused by this. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Drink a little drink...smoke a little smoke.*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Headliner said:


> A week.


thats gonna be torture for him. he has like 20 pots a day. whats he gonna do with all that free time


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> I am confused by this. :side:


Are you calling my posts confusing? That's it. I'm calling you out for a week long feud. :side:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Bring it on, NASH.

Wait, don't. Gotta keep your quads intact.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I could beat you without both my legs, let alone without just both my quads.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Wow. Seems like the type of guy who would have banned you for disagreeing with him.


He did.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Why was Pyro banned?
> 
> Thats one less intelligent poster around here, fuck.


Entertaining, yes. Intelligent, no. Having to resort to swearing and being generally close minded are not traits of intelligent behaviour.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I just like how Pyro is so stubborn, you can never change his mind and you are always wrong.


----------



## Feña (Dec 28, 2009)

This post is stupid ;D xD


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ only 9 posts in over a year?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Feña.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice name.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- I watched Jersey Shore for the 1st time yesterday and dammit I got into it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nobody can resist The Situation.


Trut- never seen the show, with the exception of clips shown on The Soup.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The Situation is a pretty cool guy. The clips of it shown on The Soup are one of the main reasons I wanted to watch it in the 1st place, they make them seem like morons but funny morons nonetheless.


Truth- The Soup is awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's a guy that calls himself The Situation?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> Trut- never seen the show, with the exception of clips shown on The Soup.


Same here.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

MrMister said:


> There's a guy that calls himself The Situation?


Oh yeah. I've watched the show once or twice, I guess I can see the appeal, it's really fucking carcrash level bad.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

We have a little situation on our hands.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lostfap said:


> Oh yeah. I've watched the show once or twice, I guess I can see the appeal, it's really fucking carcrash level bad.


Thank god someone sees that show for what it really is.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i just used youtube to find a techno song that i heard on a porn video.

pretty fucking awesome. im not into techno really, but song is en fuego.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah but it's so great, you really can't help but watch these douche-bags.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Truth: Talking to Kurt Angles fiancee on Facebook


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THAT,


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - Working at 4am fucking blows.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- I hate being a procrastinator, it's really horrib... meh I'll finish that sentence later I swear!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My most recent PM 




I'm sorry to say this but im reading your blog here and i dont really like you at all if any of its true so maybe we should stop communicating.

Click to expand...

I'm devestated. 










*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How will you ever recover?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*With your support, Derek, I might make it through this. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't regret sending that. Not sure why you posted it in Tell the Truth though.

I like how I said "maybe".


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You are great with qualifiers, Brek. I gotta give you that.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Since we may or may not be communicating anymore, this is me not responding to your post. Or it's me responding to it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I either read that post or I didn't. 

Maybe we can have Derek deliver our messages to each other so we don't have to communicate directly.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That may or may not be for the best at this point. I might have been saying to myself or saying it to you.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

um...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's not like it matters anymore. I haven't been talking to you for the last 10 minutes... all of my posts have been directed at WCW.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you like Robocop 3 WCW?

Huh, the wind does weird tricks sometimes. What was that? Must be nothing or a ninja.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's a nothing-ninja you ignorant wretch... your Spanish is worse than your English.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

News just in Dawn Marie made $10,000 last night whilst TNA made -$5,000


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Or it was a ninja-nothing. I now have 1/4 chance of living through this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> News just in Dawn Marie made $10,000 last night whilst TNA made -$5,000


*:lmao good ol Dawn Marie!




Mr Mister, not that I'm talking to you or anything, but how did work go today? Any heat strokes?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I quit early, sweat flowing like a river. Almost all the yard is done and now I get to fix the destruction of the house wrought by spoiled college kids. This was directed toward Bambikiller's general direction.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You should thank the degenerates because you at least get paid to fix their mess. 


*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The nerve haha. I don't topple houses, so have no fear, I only kill deer!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, that is the silver lining. Money. I get paid plenty just by you losing bets though.

In my time of doing this, I've never encountered girls who are so filthy. This particular house has never been so dirty and the walls so fucked up.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I bet you meet some right characters along the way.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yes, that is the silver lining. Money. I get paid plenty just by you losing bets though.
> 
> In my time of doing this, I've never encountered girls who are so filthy. This particular house has never been so dirty and the walls so fucked up.


*I abhor ugliness. 

lol but that's a college town for ya. At least when I get drunk I don't do damage to any property that's not my own.  


*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- You don't see a cowboy run his mouth and strut around... he just grabs the bull by the horns and throws that sum-bitch down.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> I bet you meet some right characters along the way.


I have indeed, he who slaughters deer in the name of...what was that demon's name again?



LadyCroft said:


> *I abhor ugliness.
> 
> lol but that's a college town for ya. At least when I get drunk I don't do damage to any property that's not my own.
> *


Yeah you really can't expect kids just out of high school to know what's up with taking care of a house. That's why we get deposits.

And I find it hard to believe you've remembered whether you've damaged other people's property or not every time you've gotten drunk. Black outs happen to the best of us.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I have indeed, he who slaughters deer in the name of...what was that demon's name again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well I don't remember. And if I don't remember it, it didn't happen. Ya feelin' me?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh do i count as young as I'm 21, because I've always looked after that of which I call my dwellings.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I feel ya LC. Courts don't feel ya, but I do.

You're young BK.

Truth - I took a look all around the world one time; finally discovered, you cant judge a book...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I feel ya LC. Courts don't feel ya, but I do.
> 
> You're young BK.
> 
> Truth - I took a look all around the world one time; finally discovered, you cant judge a book...


*Truth- his sinker looked like it was fallin' off the table...but nobody was hallucinating that...*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - I've listened to that song probably thirty or forty times now. Maybe more.

What did you think of that "game" last night Sabrina?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I've listened to it almost as much.  Listening to it right now actually because of you. 


It's hard to tell anything from that game. I loved how Dallas looked on that opening drive...until they refused to run the ball on the goaline. WTF was that?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You read my mind it seems. Jason Garrett drives me insane and it's only pre-season. Seriously if you're gonna pass, give the run look and play action. Otherwise move some people out of the way and run the ball.

Both teams have much rust and much shit they have to get together before Week 1. Bengals moreso from what little we saw.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yep... I agree. Preseason kills me though. I wanna see more! *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Do you like Robocop 3 WCW?
> 
> Huh, the wind does weird tricks sometimes. What was that? Must be nothing or a ninja.


No 2 and 3 are really really bad


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - Sting and his friend Robocop fought off the four horsemen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - If that's true, how the fuck did I miss that?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Truth - If that's true, how the fuck did I miss that?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

"It looks like yes...indeed Sting and Robocop are making their way out to the arena."

My life is complete now. That was funny awesome stuff Myers.

Truth - In other recent bizarre news, Jimmy Johnson is going to be on Survivor.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I keep getting the coach Jimmy Johnson and the Nascar driver Jimmy Johnson mixed up.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Truth - In other recent bizarre news, Jimmy Johnson is going to be on Survivor.


Well that makes no goddamn sense.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Things began to get strange as the plain ceiling took on a vaulted shape composed of what appeared to be carved marble in rotating geometric patterns. These shapes and continuous fluid like movements were beyond typical comprehension in their astonishing intricacy and beauty. A wash of color in kaleidoscopic patters presented itself in a layer over the already breathtaking patterns around me.

Good times imo...


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

Truth - I'm going to my first strip club tonight!! Ahh I'm so excited and nervous, strippers are like my worst enemies, lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Strippers need love too. Oh and it's impossible not to have fun at a strip club/topless joint/whatever.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Truth ~ Wondering why the hell I'm even being mentioned in the rants section.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Strippers need love too. Oh and it's impossible not to have fun at a strip club/topless joint/whatever.


You're a guy so of course you would say that, lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah you'll have fun too. I've been with chicks to those places and they always have fun too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Strip Clubs in my State are pointless. No nudity allowed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That sucks Derek. I mean wtf?


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Nah you'll have fun too. I've been with chicks to those places and they always have fun too.


I've heard this too but I dunno if I'm going to like it. But it's for my friends birthday so there will be a big group of us so I think it might be fun. As long as I don't get too drunk and start dancing on poles and stuff, lol. What else is there to even do there besides get lap dances?? That doesn't sound fun to me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No nudity? That's pretty sucky.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I live in a state with heavy Mormon influence.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't like Mormonism. No sir.



CM Skittle said:


> I've heard this too but I dunno if I'm going to like it. But it's for my friends birthday so there will be a big group of us so I think it might be fun. As long as I don't get too drunk and start dancing on poles and stuff, lol. What else is there to even do there besides get lap dances?? That doesn't sound fun to me.


Bah just relax and have a good time. You say you're going with friends and it's a birthday party? Guaranteed to be a memorable night. They welcome women in those places, at least to the ones I've been to.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> I live in a state with heavy Mormon influence.


Remind me not to move there.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I don't like Mormonism. No sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah just relax and have a good time. You say you're going with friends and it's a birthday party? Guaranteed to be a memorable night. They welcome women in those places, at least to the ones I've been to.


Oh and another thing I'm kinda worried about, I'm not going to have guys treated me like a stripper there am I?? I mean I think it will be obvious I'm just there to have fun and not to strip but will there be creepy guys like grabbing me as I walk past asking for a lap dance?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> Remind me not to move there.


There should never be a reason to move here in the first place.

Truth- watching the YouShoot interview with Dixie Carter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CM Skittle said:


> Oh and another thing I'm kinda worried about, I'm not going to have guys treated me like a stripper there am I?? I mean I think it will be obvious I'm just there to have fun and not to strip but will there be creepy guys like grabbing me as I walk past asking for a lap dance?


That's very doubtful. There are bouncers, big guys that will toss some motherfuckers out if anyone pulls shit like that. I mean it could happen, as there are some horny motherfuckers up in there, but it's extremely doubtful. No one wants to get thrown out and that's what would happen if someone pulled that shit on you. I wouldn't worry about it enough to give it anymore thought.

I think it's gonna turn out to be less creepier than you think it is right now. Most guys in there probably won't even notice you, they have actual strippers to concentrate on.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - it arouses me when I put someone into the green rep when they had previously been in red.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> I live in a state with heavy Mormon influence.


That sucks.

There's ad's for strip clubs in the newspaper where I live but I'm sure that's the same for a lot of states.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- made my first comment in a rant in months. Was pretty weak, though.

also Truth- This interview is lame. She's the owner of TNA so obviously she isn't going to address most of the criticism directed at her or the company. She definitely comes accross as someone who suddenly thought "Hey, I used to love this stuff as a kid, so why don't I ask daddy to buy me a company?".


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That's very doubtful. There are bouncers, big guys that will toss some motherfuckers out if anyone pulls shit like that. I mean it could happen, as there are some horny motherfuckers up in there, but it's extremely doubtful. No one wants to get thrown out and that's what would happen if someone pulled that shit on you. I wouldn't worry about it enough to give it anymore thought.
> 
> I think it's gonna turn out to be less creepier than you think it is right now. Most guys in there probably won't even notice you, they have actual strippers to concentrate on.


Okay  Yup I'm excited, and anyways I'm going with a group of people for my friend's birthday and it's going to be mostly my older brother's friends who have known me since I was little so they're really protective of me so I'm sure if someone does anything they'll kick his ass, lol. I just hope I don't get too drunk and do anything stupid


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

CM Skittle said:


> I just hope I don't get too drunk and do anything stupid


I just hope no one gets a hold of pictures of you at the strip club and posts them on WF without your permission... that would be embarrassing :lmao


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth-I watched "For Your Eye's Only" earlier... I'm so sorry!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

the hell


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

switch


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

sup nick


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> That sucks.
> 
> There's ad's for strip clubs in the newspaper where I live but I'm sure that's the same for a lot of states.


Truth - i am in love with your sig :yum:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, skipped my morning lecture so i could get a few extra hours sleep. you?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

paying off some bills its that time of the month


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hey killswitch unban me plz


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

nah ask kib or btw


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

i hope i didnt scare everyone away :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:$:$:$:$


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Someone's got some good aim. He's not a large target.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Someone's got some good aim. *He's not a large target*.


you kidding? he's the biggest tit on the planet.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> you kidding? he's the biggest tit on the planet.


This did make me laugh.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

There's a pole in the wwwe section asking if cody rhodes is handsome. Seriously, when did this place get so retarded?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

2007, iirc.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^^^
2001


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/197201-the-situation.html

Should ban him for joining with that name, and having the guy in his profile pic.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I like the gamertag :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't ban me, Headliner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- :hb 










to me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:hb dude.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/197201-the-situation.html
> 
> Should ban him for joining with that name, and having the guy in his profile pic.


hope he posts 'in character'

:hb too Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks.

Truth- Its a shame that whole fake-Hogan thing died down so fast. Was quite entertaining.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://twitter.com/God_Damn_Batman/status/16950295444


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:hb Derek.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Just bet on my first ppv


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dead thread


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- That whole steward quitting his job and sliding out of the airplane is classic. *


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

'tis rather brilliant.

Not as brilliant as JOHNNY FUCKING CASH though, I ended up buying all his American albums yesterday.

He's possibly the only man I could hear singing a heavily religous song and still make me enjoy it, as in "Fuck me, The Man Comes Around might be my favourite song ever" enjoy it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lost football 3-2 today and grazed up my left leg (again). so glad that season is over now


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Craig said:


> 'tis rather brilliant.
> 
> Not as brilliant as JOHNNY FUCKING CASH though, I ended up buying all his American albums yesterday.
> 
> He's possibly the only man I could hear singing a heavily religous song and still make me enjoy it, as in "Fuck me, The Man Comes Around might be my favourite song ever" enjoy it.


The Man in Black is indeed a big f'n deal. I never can decide if I like The Man Comes Around or Folsom Prison Blues the best. Cocaine Blues is up there too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> lost football 3-2 today and grazed up my left leg (again). so glad that season is over now


*a field goal and a safety? 



*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - When you were young and your heart was an open book, you used to say live and let live.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd fuck Miranda Lambert in the ass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyway you want it, that's the way ya need it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Wheel in the sky keeps on turning


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> I'd fuck Miranda Lambert in the ass.


*I'd watch... 





And what do you call a straight steward? 





















.... a stewardess because a straight guy would never do that fucking job. 
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'd watch...
> *


Didn't know you were a voyeur.

When the lights go out in the city, and the sun shines on the bay...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Didn't know you were a voyeur.
> 
> When the lights go out in the city, and the sun shines on the bay...


*99.9999 percent of the time I'm not. But I'm all in on watching Andy fuck Miranda. 



... once I tried to run... tried to run and hide. But Jesus found me and touched me deep inside.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *99.9999 percent of the time I'm not. But I'm all in on watching Andy fuck Miranda.*


in the ass.




> *
> ... once I tried to run... tried to run and hide. But Jesus found me and touched me deep inside.*


He is like mountie, He always gets His man, and He'll zap you any way he can.

Zap!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You let me violate you, you let me desecrate you, you let me penetrate you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> in the ass.


*I'd comfort Miranda as she is getting pounded... *






> He is like mountie, He always gets His man, and He'll zap you any way he can.
> 
> Zap!


*:lmao

that is on so many levels of awesome it's hard to comprehend.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'd comfort Miranda as she is getting pounded... *


Now it's a threesome. Hot. I'm watching now.



> *:lmao
> 
> that is on so many levels of awesome it's hard to comprehend.*


I'm not sure it can be comprehended, you're right. The video really has to be seen for the full effect of course.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Absolutely.


And Brek, why are you trying to steal my Tight End?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Absolutely.
> 
> 
> And Brek, why are you trying to steal my Tight End?*


Cause it's hot. That's pretty obvious. Well to me it is. 

It's 104 today. I'm glad I'm working mostly indoors with breaks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Speaking of hot.. I'm fucking starving. We got any tacos over there, Brek?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah this is Austin, Texas. Tacos everywhere. The good stuff too. All you can eat.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You wanna hear something really fucking sad.


I mean major sadness on a level that it might break up friendships? 





If you're scared don't read any further.











...but for some fucking reason I like Taco Bell's taco salad's better than Mexican restaurants. 








and I don't know what it is!




but on a redeeming thought... that's the ONLY thing about taco bell I like. 



When dad and I go to Texas my favorite part is stopping at authentic Mexican restaurants. I absolutely love them.... *but not their taco salads.  it just ends up being too soupy or something**


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I can't believe it's already been 8 years for me on this forum. Fuck.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I didn't even know this forum was that old, PF *


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

LadyCroft said:


> *I didn't even know this forum was that old, PF *


Yeah, it's been around for at least 10 years. I joined in 02 when I was 18. Now, I'm both a old timer both in member years and years in general.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You make me laugh Sabrina. Why the hell would you order a taco salad at a real Tex-Mex joint? You're doing it right for the record.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Taco Bell's chalupas are the shit. Just went there and got 2 of them yesterday, actually.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - It was Friday the 13th yesterday and I didn't even notice.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> You make me laugh Sabrina. Why the hell would you order a taco salad at a real Tex-Mex joint? You're doing it right for the record.


*My dad says the same thing. He also used to get ubber-pissed at me for putting A1 on my steak... especially if he made them. 

Now I don't touch the A1 sauce...and I thank him for it. 



There's a really good Mexican restaurant in Hazzard that I eat at now. They have AWESOME enchilada's... I mean these things are to fucking die for. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *My dad says the same thing. He also used to get ubber-pissed at me for putting A1 on my steak... especially if he made them.
> 
> Now I don't touch the A1 sauce...and I thank him for it. *


I'd be f'n pissed if I made you a steak and you doused it in A1 as well. That is a blasphemous act. It's barely forgivable. It's good you saw the light.



> *
> There's a really good Mexican restaurant in Hazzard that I eat at now. They have AWESOME enchilada's... I mean these things are to fucking die for. *


You like beef, cheese, or chicken? Or all of the above?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't eat Mexican food all that much but when I do I buy it from the taco truck. Those things are parked all over the place over here.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't care for Mexican food.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'd be f'n pissed if I made you a steak and you doused it in A1 as well. That is a blasphemous act. It's barely forgivable. It's good you saw the light.
> 
> 
> 
> You like beef, cheese, or chicken? Or all of the above?


*I like beer and chicken.  I actually get a platter. It comes with three enchiladas'. I get two chicken and one beef. Plus I get a side of refried beans *fucking D-LISH* and rice. 

Man it's a huge meal. I never finish it but I absolutely love it. 

And that restaurant has the best tomatoes EVER!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I like beer and chicken.  I actually get a platter. It comes with three enchiladas'. I get two chicken and one beef. Plus I get a side of refried beans *fucking D-LISH* and rice.
> 
> Man it's a huge meal. I never finish it but I absolutely love it.
> 
> And that restaurant has the best tomatoes EVER!*


Hot plate...

The only kind of enchiladas I don't like are the ones with shredded chicken. I can't eat it, it's terrible. That's why I usually get beef and cheese.

And not finishing just leaves more for later, and preserves your LadyCroft figure (well not really but whatever).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If I ate less Mexican food I'd lose a lot of weight. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not too much now...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *a field goal and a safety?
> 
> 
> 
> *




all this talk about food is making me hungry. off to get some lunch ;D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*

I love ya, Nick 








Fuckin golden advice right there.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I should really be asleep. It's 6am here and I haven't been to bed yet, pointless going now. I'll just have to try and have a early night.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Just came back from my big ass graduation party.

Truth: Guess who's $9,000 richer? 

Nine fucking grand baby!!!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Woah! Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks bro. I couldn't believe it when I counted all the cash and checks afterwards, but this will help me much for college!

There were maybe 150 people there and they all gave generous gifts. I really only expected $5000 tops, but I'll take it!!!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Had an idea tonight to try and make my own path and work for myself. I found some possible ventures with high profit margins on eBay, on a per sale basis when ordering direct from Chinese companies. It's just a matter of finding companies to trust.

I just can't shake the feeling that the rest of the world can take their 9-5 existence and shove it up their ass, imo. At least that's been my experience anyway. Working with slouches and for the profit of others when I can use my energy all toward my own benefit just seems better to me.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't work 9-5, I work 4am to 1pm.

I don't care what hours I work, as long as I enjoy what I'm doing.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Truth- just posted my STARS~! for the Beer Money/MCMG match series in the TNA DVD thread. I await the shit storm and red rep.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yo wassup?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sup McQueen. Did you see the return of that badass little man tonight?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No I just was in the car all afternoon but I heard about it. I actually kinda wanted to order Summerslam this year too, I think i'm actually interested in Wrestling again.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yo wassup?


Where the fuck have you been! I was beginning to get worried, I was losing sleep thinking about where you went.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> No I just was in the car all afternoon but I heard about it. I actually kinda wanted to order Summerslam this year too, I think i'm actually interested in Wrestling again.


The Nexus match was pretty good, kept me entertained. The rest of the show wasn't very good. You really didn't miss much. Bryan kicked some ass, it was pretty cool. Cena no sold a DDT on concrete and won.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

if I'm being honest, I marked like a motherfucker when Danielson was announced as the 7th man, even though I already saw that WWE.com fuck up that spoiled it about a half hour before it happened.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Same here and I don't even know much about the guy. When he got into action I saw why he's loved. Dude's badass in the ring. I already knew he was awesome out of it.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought SummerSlam was a pretty damn good PPV. I just didn't like the ending to the Main Event. I still don't think that should've been the match to end the PPV. I think it should've been the Mysterio vs Kane match.

Just glad BD is back, still don't know why is came back to team with Team RAW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Where the fuck have you been! I was beginning to get worried, I was losing sleep thinking about where you went.


Stalking Zac Efron.

Nah I was up north for a week and a half actually doing some work for once and then watching the parents house while they went on vacation... again.

I'm really pretty pissed I decided to not even attempt to watch 117 though. I really thought Silva/Sonnen would be a nothing fight and then I was lurking on here and found out it was Silva's best fight in a long time.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah 117 was a great PPV, I marked out like these bryan danielson fans when silva pulled off that triangle choke with only 2 mins left.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Now I heard Sonnen and Bisping might fight next. If Bisping dies as a result of said fight Chael Sonnen is my new personal hero.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sonne asked what was next for him the UFC in an interview.



> "Well you know I'll tell ya if Michael Bisping ever addresses me in public again I'll bury him where he stands".


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could listen to that guy talk all day.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Truth. i just put way too much time into my sig. idk why but i just put links to every name in my sig back to their profile pages


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ your banner has wade as the world champion and your sig has him as the wwe champion, he can't be both.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingJosh

Speaking of NXT I hope that Alex Riley get eliminated next just to piss Pyro off.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Truth: Just had Summerslam spoilt for me by some idiot on facebook who I don't even know!?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Derek said:


> if I'm being honest, I marked like a motherfucker when Danielson was announced as the 7th man, even though I already saw that WWE.com fuck up that spoiled it about a half hour before it happened.


What did they do?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Myers said:


> ^ your banner has wade as the world champion and your sig has him as the wwe champion, he can't be both.


yeah i wasted my last banner request. so i think the 25 or 28 i cab make a wade barrett wwe champion banner request



McQueen said:


> *-Josh-*
> 
> Speaking of NXT I hope that Alex Riley get eliminated next just to piss Pyro off.


fixed my name. that is my kj is my old user name. but i highly doubt pyros gonna be pissed. ed already expects him to lose. hes probably more pissed about that stupid wanna be pyro


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wait there is a wannabe Pyro on this forum now?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pyro always gets pissed regardless. It's what makes him funny.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> What did they do?


About an hour before the match, a story was posted on WWE.com about Danielson making his return after Cena told Miz he's not the 7th guy, and then Danielson's bio and name were added to the RAW roster page.

Somebody's gonna lose their job big time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Was the actual show good? Couldn't watch because I was at school, but the card looked okay.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Man its been awhile whats uppppppp


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey GD, I see you have the MVP (and the world's tannest 3rd wheel Ronnie)in your sig pic.

Truth- The roast of David Hasselhoff was really funny, lots of shots taken at Hulk (who was there) and Brooke.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

its not MVPA its MVP 


Yeah I saw the roast too but I thought it was kinda weak.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I pretty much liked it for the jokes directed at Hulk, they were killing him. And I lol'd hard when Seth MacFarlane said Brooke has grown into a beautiful young man.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

ugh. just saw my credits. i think i lost credits from my betting. anyone wanna donate me some


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't forget to thank me, Josh.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll thank you by beating your ass with a studded leather paddle Sabrina.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damnit, McDreamy... you know how to turn a girl on!


*fans self**


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, thats definatly not my problem.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The ones that don't ignore me have boyfriends/husbands or are my mom.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Don't forget to thank me, Josh.*


Your great. first you give me a streem to ss and now i million credits. if headliner liked me this much id be a Mod :lmao .Thank you very much


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

-Josh- said:


> Your great. first you give me a streem to ss and now i million credits. if headliner liked me this much id be a Mod :lmao .Thank you very much


just stop posting. please.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Sup ....s

Edit: Word filter...cool


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nm, just watching how i met your mother. you?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Fuck how I met your mother.

Home and Away just started. :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Stojy said:


> Fuck how I met your mother.
> 
> Home and Away just started. :side:


I haven't watched an Aussie soap in aaaaaaaages, since Harold Bishop left Neighbours I believe, might give them a watch today...

That's when good neighbours become goooooooooooooooooooooooood frieeeeeeeeeeeeeends


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> just stop posting. please.


That's KingJosh. Show some respect son.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Everytime I see his name I think it's the other Josh and I get excited... then I realise it's that idiot.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Craig said:


> Everytime I see his name I think it's the other Josh and I get excited... then I realise it's that idiot.


Same here. Can we please have the real josh come back, at least back to the sports/mma section. I would really enjoy his words of wisdom.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

its only Platt thats keeping him banned. Headliner would unban him otherwise. he is still around occasionally on wcf.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WCF is still up? I thought it went down a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah its still up. went down for a couple of days due to server issues with Kib but thats been sorted now.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.megavideo.com/?d=PWHR0O8X

SummerSlam part 2.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> nm, just watching how i met your mother. you?


How I met your mother has to be the most overrated show ever. Not funny in the slightest.

When did Josh get banned haha?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

S2H said:


> How I met your mother has to be the most overrated show ever. Not funny in the slightest.
> 
> When did Josh get banned haha?


fuck off, its awesome. 

Josh got banned ages ago. Around the time i got permbanned and a bunch of people left i think.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

You got perm banned yet you're back?

How'd that happen?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm just that awesome they had to bring me back.














actually headliner brought me back. he was the one that banned me to begin with


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

One time Mcqueen banned me and I still haven't forgiven him. :sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

S2H said:


> How I met your mother has to be the most overrated show ever. Not funny in the slightest.


I agree. Barney can be funny but in limited doses, same as Quagmire in Family Guy. The other characters all suck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't really know that How I Met Your Mother was rated. It just kind of exists. It's not horrible, it's not great. Modern Family and Parks and Rec are far, far better sitcoms.

Worst sitcom is still Yes, Dear and Still Standing. Oh and Small Wonder.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Small Wonder with the girl robot from the 80's? :lmao

Yes, Dear is fucking awful although the one wife from Uncle Buck is still pretty hot.

I need to star watching Parks & Rec,


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah the girl robot maid daughter sister. Some of the worst acting ever put to film in that series. It's laughably awesome.

The most fucked thing about Yes, Dear is that that shit was on for a pretty long time. I'd only watch now and then to see if it was still the worst thing of TV. It never let me down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CBS was so fucking shit 10 years ago. Everybody Loves Raymond was pretty much the only thing keeping that network alive until CSI came along so Yes, Dear being on for a few years doesn't surprise me. CBS from 1999 to 2009 is one of the biggest turn arounds ever.

Yeah I remember seeing Small Wonder as a kid and I hated it but still watched it. I wonder what ever happened to the actress who played Vicki haha.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

SURVIVOR


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I remember seeing Small Wonder as a kid and I hated it but still watched it. I wonder what ever happened to the actress who played Vicki haha.


She couldn't have turned out hot like Nicole Eggert. Nicole was obviously going to be smoking hot though. Wonder if she still is?

I can't really say who was the worst actor in Small Wonder. Right now, I'll go with the dad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

When I went to daycare as a kid Small Wonder was on right before Power Rangers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thankfully never really got into Power Rangers.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its a great show when you're 7.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was more like 10 when it came out. Speaking on which I have to get older again in a few days. Shit.

So Far Away by Avenged Sevenfold is such a great song.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Never cared for Avenged Sevenfold. Then again I don't care about that many bands these days. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a very un-Avenged Sevenfold like song but its great. Actually a lot of the stuff on the the new album is really well written stuff.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't believe I missed/never heard of Children's Hospital. Saw a few of those on adult swim. 

Yeah it's fucking hilarious. New episodes start this Sunday.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

How I met your mother is such a bland show - like its completely harmless and I can sit and watch it fine enough but unless there was a laughter track I would have no idea that it was supposed to be a comedy. 

Parks and Rec is sublime although I did notice a drop in quality towards the end of the last season - everything felt a little too rosey and the relationship with Brandanowitz and Rashida Jones' character was pretty weak. There should be a rule about long running relationships in sitcoms - they just never work - Jim and Pam, Niles and Daphne - all these shows got worse when these characters got together. One of the great things about Seinfeld is that the only long running relationship revolved around a guy who kept trying to think of ways to get out of his long running relationship.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The best sitcom on TV imo is Community.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Children's Hospital is better than Community. Children's Hospital isn't really a sitcom though. I'm not sure what it is save genius satire.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I've only seen commercials for Children's Hospital I'll try to watch it the next time it comes on to see if it's good or not.

Truth- Swellegant is my new favorite word.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Children's Hospital is out there. Way out there, but it's awesome.

It was a web series in 2008 apparently. I'm sure you can find the episodes somewhere online. You'll recognize almost everyone in the cast.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm totally rocking a mohawk for the next few days.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Enjoyed SS last night, only thing I disliked was the finish to the Main Event. Just terrible.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think the right team won, but I still thought it was a very good match with a great crowd.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Derek said:


> I don't think the right team won, but I still thought it was a very good match with a great crowd.


I Agree, Nexus had to win the match. Since Team RAW won the 3 paast months of destruction meant nothing. If they wanted The Nexus, to be a powerful Stable, then I think that they should've won last night.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't say that it completely nullifies the past 3 months, but it confuses me as to where they will be taking the group next. Hopefully they will find a way to build them back up and maybe have their run go until at least Survivor Series.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It can't be over with the loss last night. This "big picture" reveal hasn't occurred yet. I gotta say I'm not seeing what's coming and that has my interest still. I think we just might now be entering Act II.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Derek said:


> I wouldn't say that it completely nullifies the past 3 months, but it confuses me as to where they will be taking the group next. Hopefully they will find a way to build them back up and maybe have their run go until at least Survivor Series.


Hopefully whoever the Mystery GM is, will be revealed tonight. They need a Big name to become their leader. Someone who was an Awesome heel, Someone like HHH.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Derek said:


> I wouldn't say that it completely nullifies the past 3 months, but it confuses me as to where they will be taking the group next. Hopefully they will find a way to build them back up and maybe have their run go until at least Survivor Series.


They'll find a way to drag it on, although the fact that they lost here, when they REALLY needed to win hurts them. It wouldn't surprise me if from here, the Nexus became fucked up, stale and get beaten fairly comfortable over and over, much like The Alliance.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'm totally rocking a mohawk for the next few days.


Fuck that, fauhawk bro.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why fauhawk when you can mohawk?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Tonight's Raw discussion thread reminds me of the rants section. I've never seen it like that before.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Tonight's Raw discussion thread reminds me of the rants section. I've never seen it like that before.


What do you mean? Are they full of retarded posters?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe a few of them. The thread has lost all direction like a lot of rants I've read.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Why fauhawk when you can mohawk?


Fauhawk gets the chicks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe in Jersey.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You should dye it red and rock the dan hardy look.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have some red dye actually. I think its the wrong shade though


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

GD™ said:


> SURVIVOR


Survivor rules.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I have some red dye actually.


...

...

...

why?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

GD™ said:


> Fuck that, fauhawk bro.


heck yeah. haven't rocked a fauxhawk in about a month but thats my usual hairstyle 



BkB Hulk said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


he's queer.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You wish I was queer Nick.

Actually I was told to pick some up yesterday so I did. Its not for me but I could use some of it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

What happened McQueen? You used to be cool.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, but I had to use a Simpsons line.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Nah, but I had to use a Simpsons line.


Out of all the lines you could've used, you chose that one?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It would have been great if McQueen had followed up with "McQueen still cool". Unfortunately he let me down, although from what I hear, that's not such an uncommon thing.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

"What happened Homer, you used to be about the booze"


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Much better, imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Marge, don't discourage the boy. Weaseling out of things is important to learn. It's what separates us from the animals. Except the weasel.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

WE PUT THE SPRING IN SPRINGFIELD is officially the greats song in history, closely followed by anything featurng Apu.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

How is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain. Remember when I took that home winemaking course, and I forgot how to drive?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Bart: I don't have to study on the weekend.
Lisa: It's Wednesday night!
Homer: Kids, kids. You're both right.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Who wants nachos Flanders style? Cucumber with cottage cheese!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fame was like a drug. But what was even more like a drug were the drugs.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Go banana.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Truth: Just found out they have internet on computers now!


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

Who wants to be the next victim for "Some technical thoughts"?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Internet! Is that thing still around?


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

Myers or anyone else, please reply to this post. Just a test...


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

"This is the greatest case of false advertising I’ve seen since I sued the movie “The Never Ending Story.” 

Best quote, I win!


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

Can anyone see this post?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- at work, my computer at home decided to crash today. lame.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - Headliner is my new hero on WF... sorry mcqueen


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, I'll ask again. Can anyone see this post? Just tell me if you can...


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- If you don't watch Hard Knocks with the Jets tonight, Rex Ryan will come to your house and cut a heavy cursed laced rant on you and your family. Better start watching fuckers!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Myers said:


> Truth - Headliner is my new hero on WF... sorry mcqueen


Oh my.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

so...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I despise you Trev.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Creepy Cole gif is creepy.


Truth- my comp crashed so I'm using the old one I had to dig out of the garage. This thing is almost 10 years old. Slow as hell. Its a damn fossil, but at least it works.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Truth - Headliner is my new hero on WF... sorry mcqueen


Fuck you then traitor.

Man that was a killer concert last night.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Fuck you then traitor.
> 
> Man that was a killer concert last night.


You have to admit changing that users name to "ThePoof" was fucking funny. 

What concert did you see?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No I don't because I missed it.

Rockstar: UPROAR festival, saw Airbourne & Hell Yeah on a free outdoor show and Halestorm, Stone Sour, Avenged Sevenfold & Disturbed were the indoor show.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Kind of sucks you had to see avenge sevenfold 6 years to late.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, I don't feel the need to act elitist because I can get over the fact they don't scream as much anymore. That was the one band i'd seen before anyways. Was really impressed with Halestorm, and Disturbed sounded really good live.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Meh Meh Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you Craig.

Whats up?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Not my penis, ran out of viagra.

Fucking shite doctor.

'sup wit' chu?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not a whole lot. Kinda tired today.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Craig's sig. Awesome.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can;t wait till Disturbed's new Album comes out!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh, not really looking forward to it much.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone believe in Criss Angel.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

No not really.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Believe in him like Jesus?

Or that the stuff on his show is just done in post production?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If what he does is real, then he needs to do a vanishing act. Forever.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Scott Pilgrim vs The World is 113 minutes long. Scott Pilgrim vs The Batman? 1.84 seconds. That includes the credits.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Believe the stuff he does. 

(I don't but I didn't know if anyone on here was foolish enough to believe it/in it)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was completely joking about the Jesus comment.

No, there are no wizards...that we know of...

His show is all about post production. They edit in the effects. So yeah he's full of shit and not even entertaining while he's full of shit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Truth - I think its time I get a haircut?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If you want to find someone stupid enough to believe in Criss Angel, then just go ahead and ask the question in the TNA section.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good idea.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nirvana89 said:


> Can;t wait till Disturbed's new Album comes out!


I didn't really like the title track for the new album when I heard it last night. And you really shouldn't open a show with a song no one's heard before.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Believe the stuff he does.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTE3WmMnovY
:lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ROFLpwned


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Didn't know Angel "walked" on water. I was "shocked" to find out he pays those "spectators" though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What I found to be real funny is that Criss Angel always asks his fans on camera if they were paid or whatever and they all say no.  


ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMN IT!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

GD™ said:


> What I found to be real funny is that Criss Angel always asks his fans on camera if they were paid or whatever and they all say no.


i love the one that he brings "non believers" to show them hes real.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Criss Angel is real, not sure what you're on about Josh. He's an illusionist, thats what he does and he does it well. The walking on water and busting through apparently solid windows and whatnot is an illusion, thus he's real in that sense. I'm not sure too many people actually believe he can walk on water and stuff (and if they do i feel very sorry for them) but he puts on a show, like all magicians, that makes you wonder how he does it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

When I walk on water it is not a fucking illusion.

Walking away from those Asian prostitutes... that was an illusion.

But the water was 100% real.

I swear it, man (you believe me, don't you?).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I believe in Andy3000

Run for Prime Minister!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

oh shtttttttttttttttt


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

-Josh- said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTE3WmMnovY
> :lmao


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXA_0kH1fdA


----------



## Dibiase57 (Dec 7, 2007)

has anyone ever really thought that the innocent bystanders / spectators to big illusions aren't paid?

pretty cool vid of the walking on water btw


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

step on my old size nines


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I only use real magic.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

You know what's real magic.










Mr. Clean is the fucking man.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I only use Oxy Clean in memorum of Billy Mays.

How does the magic eraser work on um.... man stains.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Fuck, I miss Billy Mays. 

TBH, I wouldn't know McQueen. But in honesty, it's a good product. We have them at work and they get out some good stains like ink, etc.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I should pick one up (and no not for man stains) because I end up dropping a lot of stuff on my carpet Damn my love for meatball subs.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't know about carpets but for doors and chairs, it's good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Magic Eraser is a big deal. No bullshit.

I'm not sure it'd work with carpet though.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I better get going so I can head home. See ya.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later Freak.


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

Can anyone see this post? Or am I still on ignore?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth - Early finish to school because my bitch of a teacher finally got sick. Fuck yeah.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats not very nice Hulky.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well if she wasn't sick, then I wouldn't be able to grace you with my presence, so it works for you too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't say I had a problem with that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You miscreant you, McQueen.

Sup Sticksy?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, was about to make some notes for one of my uni subjects but Word is being a bitch.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Truth - YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kyle: God damnit, we need to get to the new Prime Minister, now!
Steve the Newfoundlander: Oh yeah, the new Prime Minister, eh? He sure has screwed up things for Newfoundland. Life just hasn't been the same since he made sodomy illegal.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Truth - Was really getting into Alberto Del Rio's debut until a few mates came around and I missed it. His entrance was spectacular, and it looks like he's going to be a bonifide star just based off the 5-6 minutes I saw of him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TheRockIsCookin said:


> Truth - YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!


thats a relief



BkB Hulk said:


> Kyle: God damnit, we need to get to the new Prime Minister, now!
> Steve the Newfoundlander: Oh yeah, the new Prime Minister, eh? He sure has screwed up things for Newfoundland. Life just hasn't been the same since he made sodomy illegal.


you old enough to vote tomorrow?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah. Turned 18 about two months ago.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't you Australian's ever fucking die?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I like Australians because they know their place and never get out of line.

Truth - I ran into a couple of guys from queensland a few days back, they were cool guys but they spoke very proper english. We couldn't stop laughing at the way they spoke, they were good sports and even had some funny things to say about us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Don't you Australian's ever fucking die?


No, we are eternally awesome.



Myers said:


> I like Australians because they know their place and never get out of line.
> 
> Truth - I ran into a couple of guys from queensland a few days back, they were cool guys but they spoke very proper english. We couldn't stop laughing at the way they spoke, they were good sports and even had some funny things to say about us.


Not too many Queenslanders speak very proper English, they're a rare breed.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

Feel sorry for people that have to vote. There aren't any good options.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's really quite easy - Liberal. Gillard is a twat fronting a disgrace of a political party.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have no idea why they voted Howard out. Idiotic people...

That being said he didn't want the job, but still, Kevin Rudd? Labour? :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Abbott is a moron who is either going to throw money around like a moron who doesn't know the economy is in a fragile state still world-wide or he's going to break a whole lot of election promises (plus he has an awful stance on immigration), while Gillard doesn't know what she's doing. First she says she wants to move forward and forget the past, but then she brings K Rudd back and lauds him as a great Prime Minister, only a month or so after usurping him of the job and calling him unfit to be PM (which he was, tbf).

Two morons, one country. You decide.

(My vote doesn't matter really, anyway. I'm in a seat that Liberal has a stranglehold over)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Howard was voted out because Australia didn't want that c*nt Costello anywhere near the PM office. Simple as that really.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

S2H said:


> Feel sorry for people that have to vote. There aren't any good options.


Liberal for sure.



BkB Hulk said:


> Abbott is a moron who is either going to throw money around like a moron who doesn't know the economy is in a fragile state still world-wide or he's going to break a whole lot of election promises (plus he has an awful stance on immigration), while Gillard doesn't know what she's doing. First she says she wants to move forward and forget the past, but then she brings K Rudd back and lauds him as a great Prime Minister, only a month or so after usurping him of the job and calling him unfit to be PM (which he was, tbf).
> 
> Two morons, one country. You decide.
> 
> (My vote doesn't matter really, anyway. I'm in a seat that Liberal has a stranglehold over)


Gillard is a bitch and a moron. Abbott is a bit of an idiot but he's a fuckload better than her.

Yeah my whole area are blue ribbon Liberal seats (and if i lived a couple hundred metres up the road i'd be in Abbott's electorate ;D)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If I lived in the dodgy part of Melbourne I'd be in the ranga's electorate. Thankfully I live nowhere near there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if i lived in a dodgy part of Sydney i'd be in sXe's electorate.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not in Redfern...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i said *a* dodgy part, we have more than one. Campbelltown is certainly one of the less desirable places in Sydney.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

sXe got owned.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

FAVRE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BETTER THAN JACKSON!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well yeah, hes clearly not wanted if 3 of there players went down to mississippi to bring him back, its quite pathetic haha.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They just wanted to know whats up. Can't say I blame them.

The only pathetic thing is how much media coverage it gets.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Thats true, i mean theres 29 other teams in the league im sure they got something interesting going on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah like Eli Manning getting his noggin split open.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

More interesting than Favre?

Yeah I bet you're right, they do have something interesting going on.

The reason why the media, ie ESPN, gives it so much time is because they're lazy. And they suck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When is the "Who is Romo bangin now" featurette going to play on ESPN?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

American Football is utter shite.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

After Favre comes back. They can't obsess on two pointless things at the same time. They don't have that much talent.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who doesn't have much talent? The Vikings? Edit: Nevermind I got it.

Fuck you Craig.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes please Eric.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Who doesn't have much talent? The Vikings? Edit: Nevermind I got it.
> 
> Fuck you Craig.


The Vikings are pretty scary when they want to be actually.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AWESOME!

Yeah, I was going to say last year The Vikings were arguably the most talented team last year and the team is largely unchanged in the offseason. Except we still have fumble fingers and let "Mr. 3rd Down" Chester Taylor go to Chicago (which that being my hometown i'm ok with). I'm really not a fan of AP because he can be unreliable.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fuck the Vikings and Fuck Brett Favre. 



G MENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah Fuck Brett Favre and Fuck the Vikings and Giants.

J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really like the Bengals this year..  But, the Ravens look awesome. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GD™ said:


> Fuck the Vikings and Fuck Brett Favre.
> 
> 
> 
> G MENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


Fuck you Guido, we gonna alley fight to the death.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Fuck you Guido, we gonna alley fight to the death.


I'm only a quarter italian douche bag. 


Oh and the other team I am going for this year is the 49ers.  Oh and Jets? Lmao, overhyped as fuck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just figured since you're from Jersey.... haha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I really like the Bengals this year..  But, the Ravens look awesome. *


Saw the Bengals tonight. They're loaded with weapons. Benson, the obvious two loud mouths, and Jermaine Gresham, assuming he figures out the game in his rookie year. Defense looked better too, but the Eagles might not be good offensively. It's hard to tell right now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Eagles aren't that good offensively. Except in Madden on All-Pro difficulty where they make Kevin Kolb look like Joe Montana...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow people actually universally agreeing on something in the WWE section for once. I think that might mean its time for me to leave the forum...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nah just join the fun and go to the TNA section.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah i'm laughing at the people who think TNA makes stars.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> Yeah, I was going to say last year The Vikings were arguably the most talented team last year and the team is largely unchanged in the offseason. Except we still have fumble fingers and let "Mr. 3rd Down" Chester Taylor go to Chicago (which that being my hometown i'm ok with). I'm really not a fan of AP because he can be unreliable.


The Vikes D is pretty scary in the Metrodome. That front four tends to play lights out there. They need Favre and home field to get to the Super Bowl. Then the Vikings curse can bite their ass there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

And Favre can throw an interception in the final drive to lose the game for his team? Sounds familiar.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Or AP will fumble. The Vikings curse works in obvious ways.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Who wants to jump on my Jets to the Super Bowl bandwagon, GD there's still some room left if you want on!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Who wants to jump on my Jets to the Super Bowl bandwagon, GD there's still some room left if you want on!


Jets are going to choke. Seriously I like you, please don't get your hopes up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who wants to join me on the Miami Dolphins Super Bowl 2011 Champions?






Anyone?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Brandon Marshall is going to be in the NBA in 2011 so no.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

It's that damn Rex Ryan, him and his crazy promises of Super Bowls have made me a believer, I mean I don't think they will win it but I think they have a good shot at it. And even if they don't win it, hey there's always next year right? Wait that's loser talk, we're doomed!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know a single player on the Dolphins these days. Isn't Ricky "I'm gonna retire so I can smoke pot" Williams back on the team?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah and if I am not mistaken, he has actually done pretty well for himself since he has returned.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not good enough I guess. He was always rather talented though.

GD have you seen that movie with Patton Oswalt being obsessed with the G Men and then his favorite player beats the shit out of him at a strip club?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Can't say I have. 







Saw this on Tosh.O and :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That was pretty much what the movie was about.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

That guy reminded me of the Jets fans after they lost in the AFC Game last season. 


Its no fair! We beat the Colts 2nd string in Week 17!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Careful everyone we're on the 666th page of the thread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah some people take that shit way too seriously.

I wouldn't be surprised at all if the Saints repeat this year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah if they face the Cowboys in the NFC Title game, I will fully agree with you on that. 

Granted that means Cowboys would need to win a few games in the playoffs which is too much to ask for.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™ said:


> Yeah if they face the Cowboys in the NFC Title game, I will fully agree with you on that.
> 
> Granted that means Cowboys would need to win a few games in the playoffs which is too much to ask for.


It really is too much to ask for apparently. Dallas is extremely talented but can't make adjustments when shit goes pear shaped.

Looks like we're mortal football enemies GD. I don't hate you though. I just hate your team. It's not like you're an OU fan after all.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I hate the Eagles a lot more then the Cowboys. I just don't like Tony **** except when he is the holder for the field goal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I laughed at the holder comment. I think we all hate the Eagles the most in the East. They're the shit talking step child that's never won a Super Bowl. It's like "Kid, go home, the grown ups are talking here."

I don't like the Giants or Skins at all, but I respect them. Philly...not so much.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey, if you can throw snowballs at Santa, you must be awesome... right?

Tbh, I actually do prefer the Eagles over the other 3 in that division, so fuck you guys.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I always view the Redskins as harmless. With the Cowboys I respect their accomplishments and I like Emmit Smith and Michael Irvin. I don't like 1 single Eagles player except Reggie White. I hate everything about the Eagles, especially their fans. Talk about trash.




Perfect Poster said:


> Hey, if you can throw snowballs at Santa, you must be awesome... right?
> 
> Tbh, I actually do prefer the Eagles over the other 3 in that division, so fuck you guys.


I think throwing snowballs at Santa is the Eagles Greatest Moment.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Hey, if you can throw snowballs at Santa, you must be awesome... right?
> 
> Tbh, I actually do prefer the Eagles over the other 3 in that division, so fuck you guys.


Well being a Lions fan you can empathize with Philly's futility so that's understandable. That was a cheap shot I know.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Philly fans got Santa, while Cowboy, Skins, and Giants fans have rings. Fair trade off imo.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You dicks. Time to start the 2012 Detroit Lions Super Bowl Winning Record bandwagon.

I know that's 2 years away, but we aren't gonna have a season next year, sadly, and we sure as hell aren't gonna win this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The looming work stoppage does suck. I'm constantly praying to the football gods. Maybe they'll listen. Or maybe I'm praying to the wrong football gods.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

We'll watch Brandon Marshall play in the NBA and single handedly own Wade Bosh and James.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The looming work stoppage does suck. I'm constantly praying to the football gods. Maybe they'll listen. Or maybe I'm praying to the wrong football gods.


Good news is: College football is still gonna be here. . No matter how much I like the pros, I'm just too attatched to College. Give me a game, as long as it counts, and I'll watch it. Idrc if it's against two crappy MAC teams, I'll usually be able to find some type of enjoyment out of the game.

Speaking of which, the first game is in less then two weeks. Won't see the first game b/c my local HS has a game that I'm gonna go to, but I might watch the USC/Hawaii game after, even if the final really isn't in any doubt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Good news is: College football is still gonna be here. . No matter how much I like the pros, I'm just too attatched to College. Give me a game, as long as it counts, and I'll watch it. Idrc if it's against two crappy MAC teams, I'll usually be able to find some type of enjoyment out of the game.
> 
> Speaking of which, the first game is in less then two weeks. Won't see the first game b/c my local HS has a game that I'm gonna go to, but I might watch the USC/Hawaii game after, even if the final really isn't in any doubt.


Besides being the obvious Texas homer, I'm addicted to SEC Football. That conference is so damn competitive, there is rarely a bad game each week. There's almost always a few instant classics every year too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, should be a great year. Especially since my MSU Spartans appear to be on track to a 4th straight bowl season and I really think they could be a dark-horse in the big 10. I don't think they'll win it, but they'll be in the top 4. 

And we _do_ have the best LB in teh nation with Greg Jones. SO yeah.

But, it's gotta suck for the current class of seniors. They're more then likely gonna have to miss their rookie season, unless they go to the UFL, which could really benefit from the strike if guys jump over to play. I doubt it, but there's a shot.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Go ummm... Rutgers? :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Too much shit to follow in college sports so I usually don't unless its Bowl games.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You watch college hockey? Or too much stuff there too?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't really get into College Football. I tried to a few times by watching highlights on ESPN, but their bias and obsession with Tebow killed it for me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tebow's gone now. Try it again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well Tebow's gone now so...

And idk, when the guys are celebrating in college it feels more 'real'. There seems like there's more emotion and they're only playing b/c they love the game.

MSU and the U, for sure though. Love Miami's unis. And Jacory Harris.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

truth. i wish i could find a free version of ps cs3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

election coverage surprisingly provides a fair amount of entertainment.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lies.

Are we still looking at a hung parliament? I was kind of interested, but it got to the stage where I'd rather shoot myself than watch anymore.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, Liberals look to be at a slight advantage but still short of the majority.

As if having a bunch of polititians and ex-polititians arguing like kids isn't entertaining? :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

It's at times like this I wish Jimmy wasn't dead.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, Jimmy would've taken away most of my half hearted enthusiasm about the election by being an utterly pretentious and overly serious twat about the whole thing.

sup craig?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Not a hell of a lot Nick, I've been spending the last wee while getting ready for uni and drinking, that's roughly about it.

At the moment I just got up after a 15 hour sleep and now I'm sitting here bored out my fucking skull waiting for something cheap and interesting to happen.

Yourself?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nick is most likely masterbating.

I need to find something to do today.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Masturbate furiously until you dry cum.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Craig said:


> Not a hell of a lot Nick, I've been spending the last wee while getting ready for uni and drinking, that's roughly about it.
> 
> At the moment I just got up after a 15 hour sleep and now I'm sitting here bored out my fucking skull waiting for something cheap and interesting to happen.
> 
> Yourself?


not much, might put on some football or just sleep. 



McQueen said:


> Nick is most likely masterbating.
> 
> I need to find something to do today.


pff, already did that earlier.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig and his illusions of powdered spooge.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen, is it your birthday today?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah.

Aussie's too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well Happy Birthday Mr McQueen!!! . And Aussie too!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah thanks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday my dude.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We gonna go party it up on the Jersey shore? I need to get herpes tonight from Snooki.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you're too old for the Jersey shore McQueen.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah we can hit up the clubs for sure.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not really Nick.

Awesome, I can fist and/or pump her.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Just make sure you don't fist pump when you have armpit sweat.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Naturally a true player like myself always remembers his deodorant.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- still having computer problems. Posting from work right now. Will be at least a week before I get my computer back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That sucks D-Rock.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth - I've spent the last 3 hours watching Q Channel's 99 greatest music videos ever...

and with the way my nights heading I'm gonna be watching it for the net 7 hours until it's done.

still they have just played Beastie Boys followed by Blink 182 then U2 before Bono started masturbating each time he looked in the mirror, could be doing something worse.

OH SHIT THE SPECIALS!!!..... Fuck you lot (Read non-UK folk and most UK folk born post like 1981)who've never heard of them!

In other news I'm getting a mac.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

They're now showing Heart Shaped Box...

Fuck me I've only just noticed that Brian Pillman had an uncanny resemblance to Cobain on occasion.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday McQueen you old man. :hb


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yah, happy birthday Eric!!!! Fucking 26, auld bastard!


It's 5 hours later and I'm still watching top 99 music videos show.

Down to the final 7..... and I'm fucking pissed off at my 3 favourite videos ever (Weapon Of Choice, Learn To Fly and Brilliant Disguise (BRUUUUUUUUCE) either not breaking the top 30, the top 20 or not ranking respectively.

Fuck sake I wish I was downing Jagerbombs right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- If heaven aint a lot like Dixie... I don't wanna go. *


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- HAHA the truth is unknowable!


----------



## We'veSeenaNuff (Jul 28, 2010)

Truth- "What's Up?!"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Truth - Got another fantasy football draft tonight... I really suck at drafting teams.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh yeah word!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™ said:


> Truth - Got another fantasy football draft tonight... I really suck at drafting teams.


So you're like the real life Cleveland Browns?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm too lazy to do Fantasy Football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never done it until this year. I won't be putting much time into it though, but not because I'm lazy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you a Cowboys or Texans fan Brek?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cowboys for sure. I do watch the Texans and cheer them on when they're on here. It's usually the Texans or Titans that they show here in Austin. They got away from the Titans for the first part of the year since Vince Young didn't start until they were like 0-6 or some shit.

But yeah I'm a Cowboys homer first and foremost.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You crazy Texan's and your football worship.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Cowboys preseason play so far has me a little concerned.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Speaking of fantasy football. I get ONE good player.... just ONE and Brek wants me to trade the player to him. 


The nerve! *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> You crazy Texan's and your football worship.


It is the most followed religion pretty much. Christianity comes in a close second here.



ADR LaVey said:


> The Cowboys preseason play so far has me a little concerned.


Me too. They look like shit currently. Injuries are mounting up too.

I suppose it's better to look like shit now and get it fixed and get healthy than it is for it to happen in December.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just blame Romo again like everyone else will.

Bears lost a preseason game to the Raiders and I almost killed myself when I saw that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> So you're like the real life Cleveland Browns?


Nah I at least get about 3-4 good players...



LadyCroft said:


> *Speaking of fantasy football. I get ONE good player.... just ONE and Brek wants me to trade the player to him.
> 
> 
> The nerve! *


How can you just have ONE good player? 


McQueen said:


> Bears lost a preseason game to the Raiders and I almost killed myself when I saw that.


Yeah the Jets love losing to the Raiders too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Just blame Romo again like everyone else will.
> 
> Bears lost a preseason game to the Raiders and I almost killed myself when I saw that.


Nah, Jason Garrett is my scapegoat. He calls some retarded plays. 

Forte broke that long run. Bears need more of that since Cutler is going to throw 40 INT's this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Speaking of fantasy football. I get ONE good player.... just ONE and Brek wants me to trade the player to him.
> 
> 
> The nerve! *


You got Ochocinco too. Kolb as your QB is probably going to be a mountain of suck though.

I do covet your Tight End. Not gonna lie.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

GD™;8757883 said:


> How can you just have ONE good player?


*Because I wasn't present for the draft and yahoo had to draft my team.  


I'm stuck with Kevin Kolb as QB :lmao 




oh yeah I forgot about Ocho...  and yeah my tight end is pretty envious. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao Kolb as your QB? :lmao 

For the fantasy league I am doing here with some WF memebrs, I think my top guys are Ryan Grant, Joe Flacco, Brent Celek and Felix Jones. 15 team league, rest of my team is eh. Crabtree and Cotchery as my 2 big Wide Receivers... gonna have to fix that. :no:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Speaking of fantasy football. I get ONE good player.... just ONE and Brek wants me to trade the player to him.
> 
> 
> The nerve! *


I'm horrible at Fantasy Football but I'm good at picking the winners of games so I stick with football pools.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Speaking of that. I'm going to start a WF survivor league if there's enough interest. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Speaking of that. I'm going to start a WF survivor league if there's enough interest. *


I don't know what that is, but I'm interested.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Based on the show Survivor? I'm lost. 


Oh and whose your Tight End? Vernon Davis? Dallas Clark? Jason Witten? :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You must mean Jason Witten. You know that Austin is a wideout.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"Stone Cold" Miles Austin is a receiver not a tight end.

Edit: beat to it


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> You must mean Jason Witten. You know that Austin is a wideout.


Yeah haha my bad.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> "Stone Cold" Miles Austin is a receiver not a tight end.
> 
> Edit: beat to it


He really is about as valuable to Dallas as Steve was to the WWF. He can't cut the promos though like Steve did.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I don't know what that is, but I'm interested.


*It's pretty simple. All you gotta do is pick one team to win each week. 

If the team you pick doesn't win then you're out of the league. The last person remaining wins.

The catch is this... you can only pick a team once. 

For instance. If you pick the Colts to win in week one you can no longer pick the Colts. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

That sounds cool actually. How big are the leagues?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one survives contests against me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's pretty simple. All you gotta do is pick one team to win each week.
> 
> If the team you pick doesn't win then you're out of the league. The last person remaining wins.
> 
> ...


Count me in. I'm your first, and probably the first to be eliminated too...



McQueen said:


> No one survives contests against me.


That's cause you always wind up sans pants right? Fucking satyrs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It depends on how many people join. 

Last year I think we had 10 or so.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Count me in. I'm your first, and probably the first to eliminated too...


I'll beat you to it. Week 1 I want the Rams.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sans pants is my specialty.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay, for all of you that want to join here is the info

Go here http://sports.yahoo.com/fantasy and click on Survival. Then Join Private Group. the league ID is 11691 and the password is brokenwings *all one word**


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My strategy is to pick whomever is playing the Rams... or the Browns. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Typed password as one word it don't work.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure its gentlemanly of me to destroy you Sabrina.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*uh oh. lol I'll check it out.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah git ya shit together woman.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'm not sure its gentlemanly of me to destroy you Sabrina.


In New Jersey, you are destined to become 3 things:

Guido, Mafia, or just a winner. Sorry but I am not the first two.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm not sure its gentlemanly of me to destroy you Sabrina.


*Impossible! 



Now try it again, GD. It should work. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay, someone got in.  Who is ThisIsn'tTradeBaitJerry? lol*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not italian (I don't think) but I could be Tom Hagen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's me LC. I'm in.

And it's "This isn't a debate Jerry."


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'm not italian (I don't think) but I could be Tom Hagen.


He was a pussy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh woman i'd destroy you in more ways than one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That's me LC. *I'm in.*
> 
> And it's "This isn't a debate Jerry."


*And it feels so good. 






McDreamy, trust me when I say this, I'm looking forward to it... and I feel a little tingly inside.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's pink...

It works better that way though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't know about anyone else, but the FistPumpingAction user name kinda turned me on.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Naturally darlin'

I keep getting a fucking error message. Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* check your typing. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fist Pumpin Action gonna beat yall silly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What a great gif.

I got it to work now its all good. Didn't see the terms and agreements tab.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Need more folks. Lift your skirt a little Sabrina when these cars go passing by.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao 

I created a thread and invited all the members from last years league.  Should I make a thread over on the other forum about it? The more we get the better. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The more people I can defeat the better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah the more the merrier I say. I'm sure a few of those knuckleheads that don't show up here would want in.

McQueen you're kinda reminding me of a satyr version of Drago.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I might have to get rid of the embarrassing football teams from Florida out of the way ASAP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aye I like that Miami/Buffalo matchup to start it out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Will do.  I think we had 8 players from last year and they automatically got an invite... so if all of those join plus the new ones we should have a good size league. 

And feel free to invite anyone you know that isn't part of WF... *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Aye I like that Miami/Buffalo matchup to start it out.


Oh man yeah :lmao

Oh and yes and I WILL CRUSH YOU! After I play an enchanting melody on the mystical flute of Champions.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Bucs/Browns sounds hot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That might be the best chance to pick Tampa if someone were to be that brave.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll probably go for it.

In it to win it!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'll probably go for it.
> 
> In it to win it!


Tom Hagen wouldn't go for it...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was simply referring to his mafia status not his personality. I'm not Sicilian or even Italian as far as I know.

I want to go to Italy though, I should learn the language.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love Italian food.. does that count?


Fuck... I'm starvin... we got any pizza over there, Brek?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I love Italian women.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I've learned 1 thing about Italian Food. If you are down South, never go to an Italian place. Italian food in the South is fucking awful.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Best Mexican food I ever had was in Mississippi. True story.

Sad since I used to live in New Mexichicago


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I love Italian food.. does that count?
> 
> 
> Fuck... I'm starvin... we got any pizza over there, Brek?*


You better like New York style cause that's what I'm makin. Jeeves is off today to see his dear wife in prison.



GD said:


> I've learned 1 thing about Italian Food. If you are down South, never go to an Italian place. Italian food in the South is fucking awful.


There are a few legit good places in Texas, but they're run by people from New York and Chicago. Overall though, you can't be more right.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Best Mexican food I ever had was in Mississippi. True story.
> 
> Sad since I used to live in New Mexichicago


*I like to get pure drunk in the Mississippi mud.






*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

New York > Chi City


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No motherfucker NO!

Actually i've never been to NYC but i'm basing my opinion solely on Pizza and Hot Dogs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Poor Jeeves. 


I actually prefer New York style. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> No motherfucker NO!
> 
> Actually i've never been to NYC but i'm basing my opinion solely on Pizza and Hot Dogs.


nah I never been to Chi City but Chi City is home to the greatest youtuber on the planet, that being Mr. Chi City mayne!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chi-Town is a really cool place to visit, wouldn't want to live there anymore though its too crowded and the city itself is corrupt as a motherfucker.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Poor Jeeves.
> 
> 
> I actually prefer New York style. *


It's in the oven. I'll PM you the pizza when it's done. Not telling what's on it though. 

I've never been to Chicago but I have been to NYC, though only Manhattan. I would like to visit Chicago though and go to a Bears game sometime.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Me too but you sure you can handle the cold? haha


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I seriously wonder how the Cheeseheads deal with that cold...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You get used to it. I used to live right off Lake Superior and in Chicago so I know how they must feel in Gay Bay.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Me too but you sure you can handle the cold? haha


I'm not afraid of the cold as long as it's in the positive end of the thermometer. Negative degrees will definitely keep me inside. So I guess I'd need to go in Sept or Oct eh? Gets f'n cold early there I have to assume.

Of course the wind coming off of Lake Michigan is said to freeze the blood where you stand. Yeah it'll be in September if I ever go to a Bears game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sept would probably be fine but after October in the Midwest is a crap shoot. Some years it will stay warm and some years it get cold right off the bat.

I remember a few years ago right after Labor day it went from 75 to about 40 degrees for a week in September and then went back to 70 the week after. I caught a fucking cold because of it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Been to 2 football games, one in September and one in December. I'd choose a game in September any day over a game in December.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

At least Minnesota has the Metrodump.

Speaking of Minnesota sports stadiums, its been unseasonably warm here all spring/summer so i'm gonna laugh my ass off at all the people going to outdoor baseball games in April next year.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- I bought a Jersey Shore T-Shirt... dear God somebody help me!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth - Jack you will join LadyCroft's survival league stat!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- I bought a Jersey Shore T-Shirt... dear God somebody help me!


You have no idea how badly I wanna drive down to Seaside this week and go to the Shore Store and get a nice ass Jersey Shore T-Shirt. 

And yes Jack, you must join the Survival League and pick the Jets week 1 so you are out early.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Would anyone be interested in an NFL pick 'em league?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Make it. I'm in.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Here you go

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem

ID# 28168

Password: brokenwings


Now to make it a little harder this is a point spread league 
*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah sure why not


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah gotta have the point spread.

Joint.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Joint? Pass that bitch around!*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Joined both leagues. i usually do pretty well on pick em until like one week where i fuck up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Joint? Pass that bitch around!*


You got it! It's not that good though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

My room is still messed up and I know why, why man?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cause I got high.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> Joined both leagues. i usually do pretty well on pick em until like one week where i fuck up.


*Thanks for joining King.  

I think I finished second in the pick 'em last year *


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

GD™ said:


> You have no idea how badly I wanna drive down to Seaside this week and go to the Shore Store and get a nice ass Jersey Shore T-Shirt.
> 
> And yes Jack, you must join the Survival League and pick the Jets week 1 so you are out early.


You have to get a Jersey Shore T-Shirt, they actually are nice. The shirt I bought said "Fist Pumping With The Best Of Them" now I have to fist pump whenever I'm wearing it, it would be false advertising if I didn't! 

Sure I'll join the survival League, week 1 we'll beat the Ravens, mark my words!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah having The King of Kings in your leagues is always a good thing.

Join the Pick em League too Jack. Info is in the Sports section.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Cause I got high.


la da da da la da da la la da da



Jack Donaghy said:


> You have to get a Jersey Shore T-Shirt, they actually are nice. The shirt I bought said "Fist Pumping With The Best Of Them" now I have to fist pump whenever I'm wearing it, it would be false advertising if I didn't!
> 
> Sure I'll join the survival League, week 1 we'll beat the Ravens, mark my words!


Mark Sanchez will lead the way zzzzzz


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I want to be one of those random people that gets featured on jersey shore. Like that guy who Ronnie knocked out last season, but without the getting knocked out part.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TKOK shut up before I shut your mouth for you!

Sup?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

GD I'd prefer it if you called Mark by his real name "The Sanchize" he'll play MUCH better this year.

I'll join the the pick 'em league too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i make it so you have eat through a straw.

Not much, about to watch The Expendables.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm on a liquid diet anyways....!

Yeah I should go see movie tonight.

I'm not a fan of point spreads but I may or may not join also.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> GD I'd prefer it if you called Mark by his real name "The Sanchize" he'll play MUCH better this year.
> 
> I'll join the the pick 'em league too.


Please tell me people aren't calling him that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> GD I'd prefer it if you called Mark by his real name "The Sanchize" he'll play MUCH better this year.
> 
> I'll join the the pick 'em league too.


Well anything is a step up from Sanchez's performance from last year..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at Sanchize*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Getting ready to see Karnivool in concert. There's maybe 100 people in the venue. I love small shows like this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Small shows rule!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I saw The Black Crowes in a small venue. It's one of the best shows I've ever seen.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fantasy draft in 2 mins and I am happy, middle of the picking order which is the way to go in fantasy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm so fucking jealous, Brek!

She has a lock of hair in her pocket... a cross around her neck. Oneis from a little boy...the other is from someone she has not met.... not yet.




GD, draft Kolb as your QB... first round! *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Frank Gore my first pick, hes my dude.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*GORE GORE GORE!!!!*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


Thank you Paul Heyman


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a good warhorse there GD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

2nd pick Ryan Grant. Think I got the best running game in the league.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*But you didn't draft Benson. 


*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

So nobody else likes the Sanchize nickname? I think it's a good nickname. The other QB in NY doesn't even have one, unless you count "Peyton's little brother" as a nickname. Go JETS!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Why draft Benson when I can draft KEVIN KOLB? 


lolno, I got Phil Rivers instead.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> So nobody else likes the Sanchize nickname? I think it's a good nickname. The other QB in NY doesn't even have one, unless you count "Peyton's little brother" as a nickname. Go JETS!


You mean Head Wound Manning?

The Sanchize is a pretty cool nickname but I don't think he has earned it quite yet.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Added Ochocinco to the squad


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't like Sanchize.

Head Wound Manning did make me laugh though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought about using Bleeding-Guy Manning too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Head wound Manning?

:lmao X a billion*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Imagine if Payton's giant forehead was bleeding it would be a river of blood on the field.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to call Eli Head Wound Manning from now on!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I'm going to call Eli Head Wound Manning from now on!


He can't hear you right now, must be that damn ring.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD™ said:


> He can't hear you right now, must be that damn ring.


That's a helluva thing to say to a Jets fan.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh added Vernon Davis and Hines Ward to the squad. Shitty picks coming up.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

GD™ said:


> He can't hear you right now, must be that damn ring.


Ouch that was a low blow! But no he can't hear me because he's still reeling from that shot he took vs the Jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And by "he" you mean Head Wound Manning right?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Tony **** is envious of the ring.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

MrMister said:


> And by "he" you mean Head Wound Manning right?


But of course, Eli Manning no longer exists to me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

**** 4 Romo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well it's pretty clear that he's not a ****, your New York media won't leave the guy alone about who he fucks.

But yeah, he's a ringless bastard.

Dallas has your rings though GD. Five for each finger.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Well it's pretty clear that he's not a ****, your New York media won't leave the guy alone about who he fucks.
> 
> But yeah, he's a ringless bastard.
> 
> Dallas has your rings though GD. Five for each finger.


I give you the rings, Dallas in the 90s was the shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was so mad when Jessica Simpson made her first country video about her and her guy and the model wasn't Romo.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm gonna go watch Minnesota play now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I was so mad when Jessica Simpson made her first country video about her and her guy and the model wasn't Romo.*


I wasn't aware of this. Gotta say I'd rather him not be in a country video.

Than again, it worked for Troy. Dammit Romo you fucking ****, why weren't you in that video?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^Holy shit! ...Jessica Simpson makes music?!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Maybe Romo wasn't in the video because he was practicing how to hold the ball for a field goal. 8*D


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why is the starting QB the holder anyway? Seriously?

What's your final roster look like GD?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll tell you when the draft is done. 2 more picks til its over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I wasn't aware of this. Gotta say I'd rather him not be in a country video.
> 
> Than again, it worked for Troy. Dammit Romo you fucking ****, why weren't you in that video?


*It's actually a pretty good song.... for Jessica. 






Now just imagine Romo in that video... fucking hot!

I want a Romo/Jessica sex video... and I want it five minutes ago.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And you say you're not a voyeur and porn does nothing for you.

I'm not watching that video Sabrina. And I'm not imagining Romo anywhere. Not that that would make me a bad person now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> And you say you're not a voyeur and porn does nothing for you.
> 
> I'm not watching that video Sabrina. And I'm not imagining Romo anywhere. Not that that would make me a bad person now.


*Watch the video! It's a good song! I wouldn't lie about that.  I'd say, here's a piece of shit song but watch it anyway, if it were a piece of shit song. 


And for the most part I'm not a voyeur and I'm not a porno fan... but there are exceptions to both. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Watch the video! It's a good song! I wouldn't lie about that. I'd say, here's a piece of shit song but watch it anyway, if it were a piece of shit song.
> 
> And for the most part I'm not a voyeur and I'm not a porno fan... but there are exceptions to both. *


Obviously. There are now multiple instances now that are exceptions.

You gotta do something for me if I watch that mess. Quid pro quo.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

QB: Philip Rivers
WR: Chad Ochocinco 
WR: Hines Ward
RB: Frank Gore
RB: Ryan Grant
TE: Vernon Davis
K: Lawrence Tynes
D/ST: Eagles
BN: Hakeem Nicks
BN: Fred Jackson
BN: Matt Ryan
BN: Brandon Pettigrew
BN: Justin Forsett
BN: Miami 


:$


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Only less than an hour left...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hope Gore and Rivers don't get hurt.

Rivers is my QB too btw.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Think I did ok in the draft. It wasn't too bad I guess.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

GD™;8758658 said:


> QB: Philip Rivers
> WR: Chad Ochocinco
> WR: Hines Ward
> RB: Frank Gore
> ...


Not that bad, I have Rivers and the Eagles D as well...I also was able to draft Fitzgerald and Andre Johnson. Gore should be fine, but your WR core is a bit weak.

I only had Knowshon Moreno and Cedric Benson as my two backs, so I traded Fitzgerald (Could have a down year and just got injured) and Benson for Mendenhall and Brandon Jacobs and Desean Jackson.

I'd shop Matt Ryan or Ryan Grant if I were you to get a legit #1 WR


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I always leave my window open because I naturally turn any woman into a Voyeur.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How can they resist the mystical power of the satyr?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They cannot my friend, they cannot.

LOL at the Vikings pulling a postseason move in Preseason.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What did they do?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay, I admit... I love Pringles. Okay.. fucking sue me. Anyway....


mom bought this new kool-aid and I made me some and broke out the ol Pringles. Well if I eat a Pringles chip right after taking a drink of my kool-aid it tastes like friggin moonshine...



seriously... what the fuck is that?*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

MrMister said:


> What did they do?


Favre threw a game ending interception?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Okay, I admit... I love Pringles. Okay.. fucking sue me. Anyway....
> 
> 
> mom bought this new kool-aid and I made me some and broke out the ol Pringles. Well if I eat a Pringles chip right after taking a drink of my kool-aid it tastes like friggin moonshine...
> ...


It's weird is what it is. Sometimes I taste alcohol in drinks that I shouldn't be tasting it too.

Speaking of which I'm sure heard of that fruit that makes everything taste like different sweet things. It's like LSD for the tongue.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> It's weird is what it is. Sometimes I taste alcohol in drinks that I shouldn't be tasting it too.
> 
> Speaking of which I'm sure heard of that fruit that makes everything taste like different sweet things. It's like LSD for the tongue.


*I haven't heard of that! Kinda sounds like tofu 




Truth- He loved his whiskey and his fist loved my face... so I buried that prick... they wont find a trace.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Safety in the endzone right as the play clock ran out. Favre was only in the game for a little bit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Safety in the endzone right as the play clock ran out. Favre was only in the game for a little bit.


Nah I was just fucking around. It was too good to pass up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I haven't heard of that! Kinda sounds like tofu
> *


It's legit apparently. It makes everything sweet. You can suck on a lemon and it's like an orange. Salt is like sugar. Other sour stuff is like honey. You get the picture.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Finally a real hero for a time when shit gets real.

D-Rock


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That sounds so damn weird, Brek! I gotta try it 


Hey Derek! You get your comp fixed?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It'll be at least another week before I get my computer back.

In the mean time I'm still using this old piece of shit that seems to have become more slow as time goes by. Its like I'm on freaking dial-up again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *That sounds so damn weird, Brek! I gotta try it
> *


It's called the Miracle Fruit. I have no idea where you get it. Ask your lesbian dealer about it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth-Saw The Expendables, felt like more of a man afterward.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Miracle fruit eh? I'm gonna try to find it.


Derek, sounds like you are on my computer with my old connection. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> Truth-Saw The Expendables, felt like more of a man afterward.


I feel like that all the time when I look in the mirror.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I feel like that all the time when I look in the mirror.


You're still only half the man i am.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You know I was going to drop that line on you but I decided to be nice for once.

Dick. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Anytime I hear or read anyone say "half the man" I think of the infamous Sid promo.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Whenever I hear "Half the Man" I think of the song Creep by STP


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*When I think of Creep I think of Radiohead. and when I think of that i think of this homeless man singing the song.





*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Opie!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Myers said:


> Whenever I hear "Half the Man" I think of the song Creep by STP


I like that song. There aren't many STP song I don't like though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just think of everyone else in relation to myself. But mostly Sticksy.

Sup Myers.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sup Mcqueen, 

Truth - Work fucking sucks today, nothing but fat people.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Are fat people more demanding...or are they just fatter?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Both, plus it was really hot so they were all out of breath and sweating alot.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Not to mention they smell awful.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What do you do?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> What do you do?


Right now I'm an assistant manager for Starbucks. Now that I have graduated, I can find a better job.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fat people and coffee. Awesome.


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

Can anyone see this post? Or am I still on ignore?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Quiet today are we?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah just a bit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- not here.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Trith - I saw Scott Pilgrim vs the world today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is Micheal Cera still a spineless bitch?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Actually it was a pretty good film, and he wasn't a bitch in this movie either. He still sounds like a bitch though.

Truth - Anna Kendrick has become my new obsession.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So was Inception the best movie of the summer? I only saw Inception and Clash of the Titans so I'm clearly not in a position to make that claim.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TOY STORY 3


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> So was Inception the best movie of the summer? I only saw Inception and Clash of the Titans so I'm clearly not in a position to make that claim.


As of right now, IMO The Expandables is the best movie of the Summer, 2nd is Inception then Grownups. Can't wait to see EVIL, should be good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Granted I haven't seen a lot of movies this year but Inception was better than anything i've seen for quite a while (well as far as contemporary movies go)

Finally gonna go see Expendables tommorow though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I have to go see Expendables but I must play Mafia II first.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Toy Story 3 was miles better than Inception.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like that game is pretty cool.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

goodfellas like i am so in


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Toy Story is my movie of the summer, along with Expendables.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hopefully Heidi Montag's sex tape's come out sometime soon.

Wouldn't mind seeing it at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Heidi Montag is the chick who's like 75% plastic, right?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Hopefully Heidi Montag's sex tape's come out sometime soon.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing it at all.


Might as well just watch a dude screw a life size barbie doll.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Ryan Grant for Donald Driver do I go for it? I do need a WR.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Heidi Montag is the chick who's like 75% plastic, right?


It's 82% now. She had another surgery two days ago.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Those people addicted to plastic surgery are sick.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: The new sideline hooded sweatshirt for the 2010 season looks sick.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Arthur Mitchell is my new hero.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I want two of those sweatshirts.

Who is Arthur Mitchell?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth - This is an aquaintance of mine:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-11062918

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

"When I saw the girl I panicked. I didn't want to cycle past her really fast and freak her out. I tried to act as if I had my clothes on to try and make the situation seem normal."

:lmao

Yes, talking while naked would make the situation seem normal .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Arthur Mitchell is the Trinity Killer from Dexter played by John Lithgow.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't fucking wait for Dexter season 5.

Lithgow was scarily good as Mitchell.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

KingCal said:


> "When I saw the girl I panicked. I didn't want to cycle past her really fast and freak her out. I tried to act as if I had my clothes on to try and make the situation seem normal."
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Yes, talking while naked would make the situation seem normal .


The guy's a bit dim to be honest.

OH THE SLAGGING he's got over the last 2 days, it's glorious, to the extent where he's deleted his facebook.

My personal favourite was someone posting the lyrics to You Can Leave Your Hat On by Tom Jones on his wall word by word.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Haven't seen season 4 yet. Need to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone ruined the end of season 4 for me. I was pretty pissed. I'm just watching it now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I know who dies. I wasn't too happy about it when it was spoiled with me either. Eh, it'll still be great once I get around to watching it. Dexter, the character and the show, owns.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Haven't seen season 4 yet. Need to.


better than seasons 2 and 3 I'd say.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I dunno about season 2 which I really liked but season 3 was kinda weak.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's been awhile. Season 2 was the "Bay Harbor Butcher" right? Season 3 was with Jimmy Smits?

I've heard season 4 is really good Lostfap. Others I know have said the same thing you did.

The Bay Harbor Butcher, Lila, and Sgt. Dokes arc was my favorite. I guess that was season 2.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Season 2 was the best in the series. Season three was the worst imo but it was still good. Cant wait for the new one, its going to be epic.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

mother fuck i best get my fat ass up and cook some dinner


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah you ghetto punk motherfucker.

Lila's "Pardon my tits" comment owned.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> Heidi Montag is the chick who's like 75% plastic, right?





TKOK™ said:


> Might as well just watch a dude screw a life size barbie doll.


She has before and after sex tapes btw. One with a playboy chick too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

there are a bunch of way hotter porn stars regardless of whther she has a sextape before she went under the knife.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes We Canberra.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

If I wanted to watch a guy having sex with a plastic doll I'll look in the mirror thank you very much!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Truth: Bought the Finale Season of LOST on DVD yesterday


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm tempted to buy the whole series pack but I know I shouldn't since I have all the other seasons haha.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

McQueen said:


> I'm tempted to buy the whole series pack but I know I shouldn't since I have all the other seasons haha.


lol, yea same here. I hate it when they do shit like that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I want all the seasons on Blu Ray. The first two seasons weren't available till recently and I couldn't find season 5 on Blu Ray since it was sold out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I miss Jack Face. I don't really miss Jack, though I like the character a lot. I really do miss Jack Face though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

PM Sephiroth, I think he's on the internet 5 hours a day looking for Jack-Face pictures.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

More Martin Keamy would've been cool as well. Keamy owned.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I want some Keamy eggs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What did you think about the end of Lost McQueen?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would have liked an explaination of what exactly the Monster was but other than that I liked it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh my god, fuck Lost. :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Says the dude who loves Jersey Shore. Lost is greatness, you just can't see it GD.

I was pretty sure we'd never know what the Monster nor the Light were exactly so I rolled with it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah MIB is the ultimate Fist Pumper, just ask Mr. Eko.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

No you see, there you sounded like a TNA mark with the Jersey Shore bashing. 


Lost was greatness until Season 3...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TNA marks couldn't begin to comprehend Lost. Their whole beings would shatter, splintering across the universe.

And Lost isn't even that complex at all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Season 1 > 5 > 4 > 6 > 3 > 2


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Eko > All


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've seen those early seasons, but I remember almost deciding to stop watching sometime during season 2 or 3. Shit was going nowhere fast then.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The only good thing that came out of season 2 were Desmond's introduction and what Micheal did towards the end of the season was a serious jaw dropping moment

And Eko too I guess.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Well I want all the seasons on Blu Ray. The first two seasons weren't available till recently and I couldn't find season 5 on Blu Ray since it was sold out.


Damn man that sucks. Hopefully they get more shipments of Season 5, since Season 6 came out.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm not gonna lie, I fucking adored Lost, that last episode though?

Possibly the worst episode of any TV show I've ever saw.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Craig said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I fucking adored Lost, that last episode though?
> 
> Possibly the worst episode of any TV show I've ever saw.


Ok that's fine and fair, you didn't like the end. 

But what about the jumping punch off the rock from Jack to MiB's face!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

How did Lost end anyways? I've never watched it but I'm kind of curious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I only watched season 1 of Lost and it was pretty good but I was never persuaded to get back into it. I don't know why. :|


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Spoiler: Lost ending



The short answer is everyone dies. The long answer is that it's too long and involved to explain. The most important thing is...Go Cowboys!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> How did Lost end anyways? I've never watched it but I'm kind of curious.


Sayid blew himself up, Sun and Jin drowned in a sinking submarine. 

Kate gets mad and tells Jack she's going to kill Locke. She says that because Locke is the smoke monster he told everyone they could get off the island. 

Jack deceives Locke and jumps on the sub with Sawyer, Sun, Jin, Kate, who is shot by Charles Whidmore's men, but is still alive, Sayid, and Lapidus who is driving the sub, and leave Claire and Locke on the island. But Locke knew, somehow, that Jack would deceive him and jump on the sub. 

So he put a bomb in Jack's backpack. Sayid takes the bomb and heads to the very back of the sub and blows himself up to save everyone. Jack, Kate, Sawyer, and Hurley swim back to the island while sun is trapped under a piece of metal from the sub. Refusing to leave her behind, Jin stays with her and they eventually drown in the sinking sub. 

Locke goes to find Desmond to make him destroy the light at the heart of the island. Desmond succeeds. But they soon realize the island is sinking into the ocean. Jack goes to find Locke after locke whacks him in the head with a rock. 

Locke tries to escape on a boat but jack stops him and they fight. Locke eventually pins jack down and cuts his neck with a knife, a little bit. Jack then takes the knife and throws it off the cliff. 

Locke then punches jack repeatedly then Kate shoots him in the back. Jack pushes him off the cliff and he goes back to turn the light back on along with Hurley and Ben. Richard and Miles find Lapidus in the sub wreckage and bring him to the second island. 

Then Kate and Sawyer sail to the other island to fly off of it. Jack makes Hurley like him, you know like invincible, and Jack goes down into the hole turns back on the light and saves the island. 

Kate, Sawyer, Lapidus, Richard, Miles, and Claire fly off the island. While Jack comes out of the hole with the light, goes back to the same place he woke up in, in season 1 episode 1, he sees Vincent the Dog, looks up sees the Ajira plane, closes his eyes, and dies. 

Think that sums it up


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds like a stupid way for a show to end.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The way Nirvana wrote it does make it sound retarded I agree.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i was never a fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not sure if I could watch 5 more seasons just to get to that point. I enjoyed season 1 but the setting doesn't lend itself to very good variety.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

By the way Pyro are you admitting that Sheamus has acting ability with that current sig of yours?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

gilligans island was the better show about people stuck on an island IMO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WCW said:


> gilligans island was the better show about people stuck on an island IMO


I'd agree that Mary Ann was better looking than any chick on Lost.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Truth - just learned christian Cage helped babysit me once


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> Truth - just learned christian Cage helped babysit me once


WHAT?! Thats Awesome!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know  my favourite wrestler met me and had to change my diapers :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that's pretty damn cool.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMister said:


> By the way Pyro are you admitting that Sheamus has acting ability with that current sig of yours?


Not really...

He's not the worst, but I still don't like him.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

dead dead dead


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

And also with Lost, I like the fact it ended how it began, but other then that, zzzzzzzfest.


Still, Eko Backstory >>>> All


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Never watched Lost. Just didn't interest me.

So, I'm going to see Apocalyptica on Monday, and it just dawned on me how many concerts I've been to this summer:
- May 22nd and 23rd: Rock On The Range in Ohio with a ton of awesome bands
- June 3rd: Puddle of Mudd with Adelitas Way and Shaman's Harvest
- July 23: Carnival of Madness with Shinedown, Chevelle, Puddle of Mudd, Sevendust, and 10 Years
- August 9th: Sick Puppies with Janus
- August 22nd: Karnivool
- August 30th: Apocalyptica with Dir En Grey
- September 4th: Uproar Festival with Avenged Sevenfold, Disturbed, Stone Sour, and Halestorm


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

UPROAR was a hell of a lot of fun. I might go catch a second show in Madison Wisconsin in October.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Only 10,712 away from you. :no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You better get to work son.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I do my work on the streets son, I don't do work on WF.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- You must remember that you are unique...just like everybody else.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll indeed you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How did a poof like you become a mod Hulky?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

GD™ said:


> I do my work on the streets son, I don't do work on WF.


Lets talk business. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Let them know about The Sheikuation!!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

YEAH1993 FOR MOD


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myself for Admin. My 1st act ban everyone from the UK unless they can maintain a 2.6 blood alcohol level at all times.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> How did a poof like you become a mod Hulky?


Bribery.

I'm proud that "poof" has become part of your American vocab.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Let them know about The Sheikuation!!!!


The Sheikuation is getting fucked up tonight!!!

No grenades in my DJ booth son!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Myself for Admin. My 1st act ban everyone from the UK unless they can maintain a 2.6 blood alcohol level at all times.


So ban everyone not from Scotland then?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And Ireland yeah pretty much.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Sheik said:


> The Sheikuation is getting fucked up tonight!!!
> 
> No grenades in my DJ booth son!


SHEIKUATION DJ G-D WE NEED 1 MORE IN OUR TRIO TO MAKE OUR OWN MVP!!!~!


YOU CAN FILL OUT APPLICATIONS TO BECOME THE THIRD MEMBER OF MVP JOIN NOWWWW


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You have to strike when the iron's hot, you have to have the drive and business savvy to do so, and you gotta keep your GTL game tight so that the girls will always be DTF.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> You have to strike when the iron's hot, you have to have the drive and business savvy to do so, and you gotta keep your GTL game tight so that the girls will always be DTF.


I agree, now get my my fucking coffee

Looking forward to UFC 118 tommorow?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I agree, now get my my fucking coffee
> 
> Looking forward to UFC 118 tommorow?


Fuck Yeah! Should be a solid card. I am actually pulling for frankie to win tomorrow, I doubt he will though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fuck coffee. McQueen go home and get your fucking shinebox.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not really interested in 118 aside from the title fight. Might make an effort to go watch it though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I've listened to this far more than I'm comfortable admitting.







*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Johnny Cash and Eazy-E, I've thought I've seen it all.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It actually meshes pretty damn well together.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yep quite the mix there. Probably my favorite Eazy-E song along side with a legend like Cash, good stuff.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Goodfellas is a quality film thus i approve of your theme GD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

thank you good sir


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The best thing about that gif is the super thick eyebrows of the actor in the backround.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I hate Joe Pesci, he ruins every movie... except raging bull.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

He is an annoying little fuck but I think he's great in Raging Bull and Goodfellas. Besides I think just De Niro in Goodfellas makes up for the obnoxious voice of Pesci.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pesci getting shot was pretty awesome.

And who doesn't love My Cousin Vinny..............


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Truth - PARTY, PARTY, PARTY! Got one in an hour. Oh so happy..


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Having to work at 5am on a saturday really fucking blows.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

GD™ said:


> SHEIKUATION DJ G-D WE NEED 1 MORE IN OUR TRIO TO MAKE OUR OWN MVP!!!~!
> 
> 
> YOU CAN FILL OUT APPLICATIONS TO BECOME THE THIRD MEMBER OF MVP JOIN NOWWWW


Here's where the problem lies, I'm an actual DJ. :side:

But I guess I'll have to stick with Sheikuation and you're DJ G-D since the play on words is better off.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I requested my name to get changed to that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This place is boring without me.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> This place is boring without me.


This place is boring in general nowadays. Been like that for months and months...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah it is D-Rock.

I need to stop sleeping so much. What the hell is wrong with me.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Mcqueen, are you WF Nexus or WF against us?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm Backlund approved.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This is place is clearly boring without me.

Everyone needs Kenny in their lives.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need some Kenny in my multiple bodily orifaces.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Semi-Drunk posting for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Those women in your sig would suffice, Kenny.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Khan where have you been!?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Backlund's, my friend. I took a pilgrimage to his holy house and I was enlightened.

I took a sabbatical, but I'm back. How's BooBaBa? Is the group still alive?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll never give up on Bob Backlund.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

BooBaBa is fine, but their is a WF nexus faction. They are not Backlund Approved.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BooBABA is better than WF Nexus.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I've heard of the WF Nexus. Bunch of jobbers. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stratus is a member.

LOL


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not anymore he dropped out, I think their down to like 3 now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BooBABA is forever.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Backlund disapproves of WF Nexus. Looks like their numbers are dwindling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bitches.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WF nexus? thats beyond pathetic.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Truth: I just found out The Rock was at a local mall yesterday and I'm REALLY FUCKING PISSED that I wasn't there.

I missed out on a life long dream of meeting him right there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Truth: I just found out The Rock was at a local mall yesterday and I'm REALLY FUCKING PISSED that I wasn't there.
> 
> I missed out on a life long dream of meeting him right there.


That's what happens to Jersey Shore fans.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Which mall was he at Sheik?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Headliner: YOU SUCK! 

Muta: Twelve Oaks in Novi


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

All I gotta say is I love beer. 8*D


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

"The Situation" will receive $400,000 to be the spokesman for Devotion Vodka which contains a clear body-building protein called Casein. I guess he was tired of getting his protein from men in the back of clubs.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Just got back from seeing Dir En Grey and Apocalyptica in concert. Freakin' awesome show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I donb't like Dir En Grey.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not a fan of them either, Apocalyptica are okay.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sone said they'd rather be with -Mystery- over me. What a ****.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Myers said:


> "The Situation" will receive $400,000 to be the spokesman for Devotion Vodka which contains a clear body-building protein called Casein. I guess he was tired of getting his protein from men in the back of clubs.


Thats my dude


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I donb't like Dir En Grey.





Myers said:


> I'm not a fan of them either, Apocalyptica are okay.


Not a Dir En Grey fan either. Had actually never heard of them until I got tickets to the show. I love Apocalyptica though. The classical meats metal thing is just cool to me. And they put on a great stage show to go with it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I drank like 6 beers last night but one of them had to be mix up and was a Budweiser product and now I have a fucking headache. I fucking hate budweiser.

In better news I just saw Olivia Wilde's tits in this movie i'm watching.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I drank like 6 beers last night but one of them had to be mix up and was a Budweiser product and now I have a fucking headache. I fucking hate budweiser.
> 
> In better news I just saw Olivia Wilde's tits in this movie i'm watching.


Name of movie?

How do they look?

Thanks.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Alpha Dog

Awesome

You're Welcome


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

See Myers' post.

The only complaint I could see someone making for them is they are small which isn't a problem to me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

thats only b/c small tits match your tiny cock McQueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your mother didn't complain.

That hurts dude. Its bad enough I know how did you find out.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

He somehow got a hold of all those pictures you sent to Zac Efron


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Zac was totally impressed. He is sending out a lear jet on Friday to pick me up. We're going sailing in San Francisco.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Well I hope he chooses you over his dead brother who he still meets in a magical forest to play catch with. I can't believe that premise was made into a movie :no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

People will watch anything.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

McQueen said:


> See Myers' post.
> 
> The only complaint I could see someone making for them is they are small which isn't a problem to me.


Thanks Myers. 

I like a nice handful over titties that are to big anyway, they REALLY do sometimes just get in the way.

Unfortunantely, I don't know shit about McQueen's cock.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're missing out. Its fantastic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueens cock knows plenty of shit :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You didn't complain bitch.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You can run and tell that homeboy!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah... okay!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah I was bored... and I still am


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fair enough man. I understand how you feel.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I was so bored that I just watched Raw from last night.

John Cena comments on MMA 



> WWE RAW star John Cena was interviewed this week by The Boston Globe and said despite its growing popularity, he’s not a fan of UFC and mixed martial arts. “It’s just not something that particularly interests me,’’ Cena said. “UFC is where boxing was years ago, and I was never really into boxing, either.’’
> 
> Cena says he prefers pro wrestling because it’s “regulated entertainment that’s safe for anyone to enjoy.’’
> 
> As for UFC … “It is what it is. It can be pretty over the top, and it’s not something I’d want my children to watch.’’


Um I don't remember MMA using chairs,ladders,tables,ties, or sledgehammers in their fights.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brock's fists are like Sledgehammers but yeah that last comment is kinda laughable.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

But he'd rather have his children watch their own father touching half naked men on television.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

just found out a bloke i used to be friends with back in primary school is an actor and made a movie with Leighton Meester and Selena Gomez thats getting released next year. Kinda jealous and by kinda i mean hugely.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, even i'd be jealous of that and i'm a pretty big deal.

Is the kid's name Luke Bracey Stick?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah it is. can't say i ever pictured him as an actor, granted the last time i saw him we would've been about 12.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You should be watching famous Australian soap operas then.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

home and away is awful. a couple of my schoolmates have been in a bunch of episodes as extras in that seeing as it shoots around my area.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao I can't say i've ever seen it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The only quasi famous people I know is the drummer from No Doubt and a friend of mine won 50 grand by getting in second on Big Brother.

Oh and I have been to RVD's house a couple times.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

To buy weed or Comic Books?

I don't know any famous people.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Both times he was having a party and my friend used to work for him when he had that comic book store.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> :lmao I can't say i've ever seen it.







enjoy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Was Sabu at the party?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

No, but Sandman was at one of them. I don't know if anyone knew this but Sandman likes to drink.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I never would have imagined!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

bump.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

homos.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

no you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Usain Bolt lost a race a few weeks ago.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Was he crawling?

Jenn Brown is hot, as in smoking. I had never seen her until tonight.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Bolt lost to an american too.

I am not a big fan of Jenn Brown's face, I have no problem doing her from behind though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I know people like that.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have never met the back of a head I didn't like.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who is Jenn Brown?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't know either before tonight. She's a football sideline reporter for ESPN.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I looked her up, i've seen her before on TV.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

D-RockSTAR


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't ever call myself that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats because you lack Don Draper swagger like me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

obviously.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Do you have a job yet Mcqueen?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah. He's my bitch.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Truth - I have a kickass new banner


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Did Kaval win NXT?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yessir


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh, well good for him. Low Ki vs Kenta was one of my favorite matches ever.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The best part of Kaval winning was Pyro having a giant cry that WWE hates Alex Riley.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, and Riley looked to have fucked up big time at the end of the episode.

Its becoming more and more common that whoever Pryo comes to like will end up never being as big of a star as he'd like for them to be. Or they get fired for dropping Orton on his neck.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

perhaps pyro has a curse :hmm:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lets see if Miz will be able to break that "curse".


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

miz will break the curse because hes awwwwwwSOOOOOOOMeeeeeeeee


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Derek said:


> Yeah, and Riley looked to have fucked up big time at the end of the episode.
> 
> Its becoming more and more common that whoever Pryo comes to like will end up never being as big of a star as he'd like for them to be. Or they get fired for dropping Orton on his neck.


What did Riley do? I didn't see the finale and don't really go into the WWE sections that often.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> The best part of Kaval winning was Pyro having a giant cry that WWE hates Alex Riley.


that was hilarious.



Derek said:


> Yeah, and Riley looked to have fucked up big time at the end of the episode.
> 
> Its becoming more and more common that whoever Pryo comes to like will end up never being as big of a star as he'd like for them to be. Or they get fired for dropping Orton on his neck.


Pyro always jumps on the bandwagons and can't take it when they lose and drops them. Fucking hilarious to see his skewed opinions of everything.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was making fun of Pyro the other day because of his fatalistic attitude whenever things don't go his way.

@ Myers. Yeah pretty much I just haven't started yet. I have to go do my piss testing and other nonsense later on today.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I was making fun of Pyro the other day because of his fatalistic attitude whenever things don't go his way.
> 
> @ Myers. Yeah pretty much I just haven't started yet. I have to go do my piss testing and other nonsense later on today.


You cannot convince Pyro he is wrong about something. One day I am just going to follow him around telling him he's wrong. 

That's cool Mcqueen, when do you shoot your first GAY Porno?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well the first few are Boys using toys solo flicks but I should be shooting Deep Anal Impact #23 sometime in October.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Well the first few are Boys using toys solo flicks but I should be shooting Deep Anal Impact #23 sometime in October.


Hopefully you can blow some new life into that franchise, it hasn't been the same since "Deep Anal Impact #12 - They're Cumming"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MrMister said:


> What did Riley do? I didn't see the finale and don't really go into the WWE sections that often.


Riley attacked percy wattson even though they were suppose to be on a team, then he realized he fked up so he tossed percy out, then percy came and teamed with him


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Smackdown on youtube. I'm officially sold on Alberto Del Rio. Here's to hoping Gord doesn't jump on his bandwagon, as I would like for him to have a successful career.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao he does make it hard to like certain wrestlers sometimes. *


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Pyro annoys me. There is stubbornness and then there is him. I hear he's Christian or something, which would explain why when you don't agree with him he gets angry and flustered and rarely has a good argument or point to make.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know about that, but he's been like that for almost as long as I can remember. Its probably getting to the point that I'm one of the few people that still wants him around. 

He's obviously strongly opinionated, but that just means he's passionate, and that is something you don't really see too much around here anymore. Its a shame he doesn't post in here too much these days, he's much more enjoyable to talk to when he's not defending his opinion.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I think hes prett cool. we usually mark for the same people. wasnt he a super mod at one point?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, he was a super mod several years ago.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't know about that, but he's been like that for almost as long as I can remember. Its probably getting to the point that I'm one of the few people that still wants him around.
> 
> He's obviously strongly opinionated, but that just means he's passionate, and that is something you don't really see too much around here anymore. Its a shame he doesn't post in here too much these days, he's much more enjoyable to talk to when he's not defending his opinion.


I do not understand the hate he gets at all  hes just passionate

im glad he doesnt like kaval :side: otherwise kaval would be jobbing


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching Smackdown on youtube. I'm officially sold on Alberto Del Rio. Here's to hoping Gord doesn't jump on his bandwagon, as I would like for him to have a successful career.


This.



walls said:


> Pyro annoys me. There is stubbornness and then there is him. I hear he's Christian or something, which would explain why when you don't agree with him he gets angry and flustered and rarely has a good argument or point to make.


:lmao x100



Derek said:


> I don't know about that, but he's been like that for almost as long as I can remember. Its probably getting to the point that I'm one of the few people that still wants him around.
> 
> He's obviously strongly opinionated, but that just means he's passionate, and that is something you don't really see too much around here anymore. Its a shame he doesn't post in here too much these days, he's much more enjoyable to talk to when he's not defending his opinion.


Yeah when it comes down to it I do like the guy but sometimes his illogical views on things are good for a laugh. He's like the "Its still real to me dammit" kid of this forum.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

I enjoy Pyros posts almost 100 percent of the time, and i mark for all the people he does, but sometimes i want to punch him in the face.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

yogay!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> yogay!


noway


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

okay!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

There's a DVD out called "When Paul London met Shane Douglas". I'm sure there are porno's with similar names. It probably is about Paul London trying to get a job at the Target Shane manages


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, I checked out a clip of it on YouTube. Its him and Shane Douglas at a wrestling convention.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Alright! I would totally pay $19.95 for that :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching some clips of "Project Paul London".

He's fucking weird, but suprisingly entertaining.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Just got a PS3 with the new UFC game. Tapped out to Frank Mir in a kimora as Brock Lesnar.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It Kimura son. Don't let me see you make that mistake again or else (I actually don't care)

I've barely touched the 2010 UFC game, I should start playing it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i do care. watch it son or i'll go all Nick Diaz on your ass and jump you on live tv :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

With your fellow gang member or you goin at it alone? You scared homey?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

doing it alone. i ain't no bitch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't tell lies in the Tell the Truth thread.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

maybe thats a lie, maybe it isn't, maybe fuck you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll make you my bitch.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'll fuck you til you love me ...got.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Too late.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That is my favorite Tyson tirade and he has some gems in his arsenal of tirades.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tyson is just a brilliant entertainer. A complete nutter, but brillant at the same time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

His documentary is epic. Everyone should watch it.

I got raped like 50 straight times by Anderson Silva on this game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Tyson is just a brilliant entertainer. A complete nutter, but brillant at the same time.


I can't agree with this more really. I miss the man.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Probably the greatest promo in boxing history and the dumbest thing a boxer has ever done at the same time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was back when Tyson was legit unbeatable. He talked no shit and just destroyed people.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Robin Givens is his most dominate victory.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He won the battle, but lost that war I think.

That woman did have the ass though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She still looked pretty bangin in Blankman. Only thing i've seen her in since then was a guest role on a episode of Burn Notice.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tyson is in tons of debt now i beleive.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Spelling Bee Host: "Ok Mike spell onomatopoeia"

Mike: "Uh C..."

Host: "I'm sorry that's incorrect."

Mike: *In a sad voice* "Aw dang"


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - There was a thread about whether or not I could beat Leatherface in a fight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Micheal Myers in one tough son of a bitch, dunno if he can withstand a chainsaw to the head though.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

If Michael Myers can withstand the Rob Zombie remakes, he can withstand _anything_.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao

Man I hate when I sleep and its only for 3 or 4 hours and then just wake up. I know my body is going to want to nap later on now and I need to get back on a normal sleep schedule.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's going to be like me today. I'll have like 2-3 hours sleep, then have a full on day from like 7am - 9:30pm (uni + work). Then come home and crash.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

today for me was 11am to 11pm (uni + work). tomorrow will be 11am-midnight.

i'm meant to be on a mid semester break but i've got so much work to do i'm still at uni every day


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

This discussion makes me thankful to still be in high school, even though I go back tomorrow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah





(go broncos)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

So I would consider this a great Labor Day weekend when you don't remember any of it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DH said:


> This discussion makes me thankful to still be in high school, even though I go back tomorrow.


Same, though I've been in school for the past eight or so weeks and have my end of year/end of high school exams coming up in about eight weeks time. :\


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Derek said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as in Boise State? okay.

as in Denver? lol @ you.

And @ BKB, how does it run for you? Do you guys have 4 terms or something? We had an Australian exchange student here a few years ago and she said it was something like that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he meant Boise State.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm jealous of their blue field.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Idaho is the new Blue Grass state.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

McQueen whats good


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MACHETE is whats good.

Seriously that movie owns everything. EVERYTHING!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Machete was great. I think we may have to get Machete's approval instead of Mr. Backlund's.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TREJO APPROVED?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I think for the time being we should known as Trejo Approved, but he is still one ugly dude.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He got to make out with Jessica Alba and Michelle Rodriguez though.

I just looked and the motherfucker is 65 years old.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nothing worse than arguing with a 21 year old Cena fan in the Raw discussion thread because I said dorky fathers like Cena.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have noticed that they seem to show dads during Cena's entrances more and more now, decked out in Cena gear. As apposed to the usual kids and teen boys and girls.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- Grown men in Cena merch make me lose hope for humanity.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please tell me you've seen the argument between me and this guy Merce.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

No I haven't, what happened during it? Was it concerning grown men who wear Cena gear?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I said that kids, women and dorky fathers like Cena and this guy took offense. I'll link you from the start.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/519013-official-raw-discussion-thread-9-6-a-165.html

starts here if you have 10 posts per page.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/519013-official-raw-discussion-thread-9-6-a-165.html
> 
> starts here if you have 10 posts per page.


LOL that guy is an example of why Cena fans get so much shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've seen the argument, TBH it's pretty sad. lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> LOL that guy is an example of why Cena fans get so much shit.


Seriously!


McQueen said:


> Awesome.





Nirvana3:16 said:


> I've seen the argument, TBH it's pretty sad. lol


Seen your post in above you. You can use that pic if you resize it to 500x400.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> Seen your post in above you. You can use that pic if you resize it to 500x400.


oh ok, thanks for letting me know


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats new K?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Whats new K?


Not much man. Moved into an apartment August 13th and enjoying life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i felt really liberated when i first moved into an apartment


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Truth: I :lmao when RAW announced that next week will be the Season premiere.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

First thing my dad tells me is that I can walk butt ass naked around the house if I want. I'm like? WTF dad?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Me too, that means this episode was the season finale. I was thinking shouldn't there be breaks in between seasons, how else will you differentiate seasons?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> First thing my dad tells me is that I can walk butt ass naked around the house if I want. I'm like? WTF dad?


lol, that's a little awkward.

edit: IMO it makes it more like just another TV show and less of a sport.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Headliner said:


> First thing my dad tells me is that I can walk butt ass naked around the house if I want. I'm like? WTF dad?


Well your dad is right. 

I did feel good moving into an apartment, but I was glad to move out of an apartment complex more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome K.

I think my mom was happier when I moved out than I was haha.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- BSU won the game, with like a minute left. 

Pretty good night, tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Blue Grass hillbillies.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

We don't have hills, and we have mountains.

And its not grass, its Turf.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't mind Boise St, but i hate that field.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gridiron just plain sucks. Sorry I had to be the one to let you guys know.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i would throw a insult at you, but i'll be the better man.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Truth - Filled out my preferences for uni.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My last day with no job appearently. Not sure if i'm happy or sad about that. Not sure i'm gonna like having to get up for work at 7am. I haven't had to do that since like 2001 haha.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Truth: Sixth form tomorrow, honestly cannot be bothered.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aww shit The Rock is sporting a very Keiji Mutoh like salt and pepper beard.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, my first thoughts to that pic were "Hey, Goldberg stole The Rock's tats".


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Finally the Rock's muscles have come back to...?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

In that pic it looked like The Rock did a Michael Jackson skin thing, lol but I guess it looks like he has white skin just cause of the sun.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- so bored at work that I'm actually watching the new season of NXT. So far has fallen under the "so bad its funny" category.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, Naomi's ass and AJ are saving graces.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

the finish of the match was failtastic.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The whole show has, unfortunately, become a botch in and of itself. What's happening? NXT last week, RAW this week, and now this. Botching seems to be the "in" thing to do nowadays.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao they couldn't even get to "go" without fucking up. This season is going to rule.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I have to go to bed, I actually have stuff to do tommorow. Dammit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My thought for the day --- Life is hard. It's harder if you're stupid. *


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Having a jailbroken PS3 is pretty coo


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

when did we stop using the word "modded" and started using "jailbroken"


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> Is it?


Indeed

I guess when everyone Jailbroke their Iphones.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jailbroke suggests to me unwanted anal sex so I will not be using that term, unless we're talking abnout BkB Hulk.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why would we be talking about him?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I said Derek and decided to change it tbh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fair enough.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Derek's sig make my head hurt. I will lay down now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I have to go to bed. Fuckin' A.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi McQueen, bye McQueen.

8*D

Sadly I have to go bed myself now. Life sucks.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Jailbroke suggests to me unwanted anal sex so I will not be using that term, unless we're talking abnout BkB Hulk.


Get me out of your fantasies.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey BkB, "Get outta my dreams, get into my car!"

"Get in the backseat baby!" I'm gonna rock your Billy Ocean.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I was going to say "and into my pants", but I wanted to come off a little less sleazy. Now I see it doesn't matter because you're much more sleazy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Hey BkB, "Get outta my dreams, get into my car!"
> 
> "Get in the backseat baby!" I'm gonna rock your Billy Ocean.


I'm not sure BkB knows who Billy Ocean is. That's a pretty obscure 80s reference there.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I see McQueen is now shunning me when I show up. You bitches around here sure can treat a fella wrong. 

Truth: New season of Sunny is next week. If it's anything like season 5, it's going to be sex.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

my ribs hurt. spent the last 2 hours laughing


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> my ribs hurt. spent the last 2 hours laughing


OMG Sticksy!~ I haven't seen you in like forever. How's it been? 

And what's funny?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not too bad. i should be asleep right about now but its been a hectic week so i'm just chilling. you?

was watching old episodes & clips of Never Mind The Buzzcocks, Mock the Week, Have I Got News For You and some standup stuff. bloody hilarious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AIW said:


> I see McQueen is now shunning me when I show up. You bitches around here sure can treat a fella wrong.
> 
> Truth: New season of Sunny is next week. If it's anything like season 5, it's going to be sex.


Nah, I got another job son so been having to go to bed and work and all that unfun shit.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy shit was that a Billy Ocean reference I heard earlier?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes my Carribean Queen. Its all about Rockin' The Ocean in this hizzle today.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Truth: Football Season starts tonight!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

My god SmackDown is awesome this week. First time I've enjoyed wrestling in a while.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- about to leave for Portland. Be back on Monday. Driving there with a car I'm not sure can make it there and back, but whatever.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- about to leave for Portland. Be back on Monday. Driving there with a car I'm not sure can make it there and back, but whatever.


Where are you driving from?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Idaho where else?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No improvement as far as i can see.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Nick, when the fuck did you become an anglophile?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am going to see Resident Evil 4 in 3D, I am well aware that it is going to be awful.


----------



## Jack_Daniels (Jan 18, 2010)

WTF this thread has died aint it


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah it has been pretty lame last few months.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Where's Role Model?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Craig said:


> Nick, when the fuck did you become an anglophile?


well jimmy was the one who first showed me MTW, HIGNFY, NMTB etc ages ago. Thats about the limit though, anything other than comedy shows and Top Gear can go get fucked.



Enigma said:


> Where's Role Model?


benny is waiting in my room.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just watched the ROH PPV. It was okay.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got back from the supposed "last ever" Juliana Theory concert. It wasn't that good of a show tbh and the venue was pretty shitty also.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Any UK people in here? I have some questions.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

they'd be fast asleep i think.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That's a good point actually. I should've thought about that since I had to wake up early to watch their damn afternoon games.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm Ireland which is next door, butttttt yer gone.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> Any UK people in here? I have some questions.


I am now :side:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Damn this 6-hour time difference, lol. Anyway, I'm seriously considering moving out there to go to a music conservatory (assuming I would pass the audition and be accepted). London-area has some pretty solid schools for that. I'm going through this in my head and thinking how valuable it would be to know some stuff I might not otherwise, and WF was the most immediate place I thought of. I guess I'm just looking for some good advice from the experienced opinion, things I should know, anything I need to look out for, etc. PM's are perfectly acceptable, too. Either way, really. I would really, really appreciate the help!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just now on the local news, the name of the guy that's been training K-9's is Paul Wright.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

"THE GREAT"


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Truth- The VMA's sucked this year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/193601-kentjones.html

...............Is that really Kent Jones.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- The VMA's sucked this year.


The VMA's always suck, 30 seconds to mars won best rock album of the year :no:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Truth- The VMA's sucked this year.


I could've told you that before the VMAs even occurred. Just look at the talent involved.

My sig is bitchin'.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened to Rez?

Did he just disappear, or did he pull the ultimate death fake like me.. (sarcasm)

And on another note, yes, the VMA's were terrible. Kanye's song was a huge let down. Grab a mic from Taylor Swift last year, make a song that closes out the show to apologize.

God, I remember when MTV use to take risks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/193601-kentjones.html
> 
> ...............Is that really Kent Jones.


I wondered that myself, but then I checked his posts and there weren't too many spelling errors, so it couldn't be him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Near said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Rez?
> 
> Did he just disappear, or did he pull the ultimate death fake like me.. (sarcasm)
> 
> ...


Comes on every once and a while to lurk from what I've noticed.



Derek said:


> I wondered that myself, but then I checked his posts and there weren't too many spelling errors, so it couldn't be him.


Maybe he took an English/spelling class. 

Maybe he signed up with a devious plan to get revenge after what we did to his forum years ago.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - I am bumping this thread for the lulz.

Truth - played No Mercy on my N64 for two hours today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Even though my job is pretty simple its pretty tiring to work from 6am to 8pm. Especially on 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

14 hours of work is horrible. I used to work 12 hours, although it was one day a week. Was a nightmare.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well technically including the drive home & back I had an hour and a half for lunch but I got called back in. I was mad because I was about to take a nap. :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Finally got a start on season 5 of Weeds, so I can get up to date on season 6.

The best of this show was definitely the first 2 or 3 seasons, but I can't just stop watching it. 

It's downfall was when they stopped using "Little Boxes" as the opening theme. What a fail, that was the best part of the show.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I only watched the first season of Weeds but stopped because I couldn't get into it.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Jeff Hardy calls the Weeds DVD box set the greatest case of false advertising in history.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Myers said:


> I only watched the first season of Weeds but stopped because I couldn't get into it.


IDK. I though the first few seasons were pretty great, but then again I'm in love with Nancy Botwin.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The concept behind Weeds doesn't really interest me as a whole. Not into that type of thing.

Truth: Totally on school holidays now. The problem is that I'll have to spend all holidays studying at school anyway, but the lack of an enforced structure still feels kind of nice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wasn't into Weeds until ANDY showed up, That guy fucking owns. Celia was cool too at first but shes been pretty pointless since they left Agrestic, its her last season anyways so no biggie.

But I agree the show isn't as good in season 4 or 5 as it was in the first few seasons, aside from the Pimp of Pimps that is Esteban. Season 2 was the best.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll cut you motherfucker.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How are you going to do that when you refuse to come to Idaho?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've decided in response to that Overkill Inc. guy I want to be the biggest Internet Hardass on the planet. So i'm going to have to relentlessly threaten people BECAUSE I'VE BEEN IN LOTS OF REAL LIFE FIGHTS!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lots?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TONS! I KNOCK PEOPLE OUT!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good to know.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah!!! Guy is pretty fucking rediculous.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll have to make sure to keep him around then.

How come you haven't repped me for my sig? You're one of the few people on this site that hasn't.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Because I don't get it. I haven't seen him talk yet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was pretty damn funny.

Almost as funny as Alex Riley attacking the wrong guy at the end of that show.


But not quite as awesome as the current season of NXT has been. It was non-stop fuck ups during the first episode.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I did see Alex Riley's fuck up that was pretty funny.

So you're not a McGuillicbuddy then?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I am not.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

NXT Season 3 sucks in a good way it's so bad that it's entertaining, especially when Cole would bring up how terrible it actually is. Plus Kaitlyn's hot, so to paraphrase Tazz watching this season of NXT "Isn't a bad way to spend a Tuesday evening."


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And Cole is apparently leaving the show, which sucks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack i'm going to need a .gif of the Draper's dog.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't watch any of season 2 or 3 of NXT. Are they going to do a season 4, or is smackdown just going to take it's place?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've heard nothing about a season 4, so I highly doubt it.

In fact, in a few weeks Season 3 will be online only once Smackdown goes on SyFy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sure they'll still do NXT for a while, at least I hope so. I have to see Tyler Black get eliminated and amount to nothing.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Jack i'm going to need a .gif of the Draper's dog.


LOL I was actually thinking of making one before.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Tyler Black blows


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tyler Black should get the "typical indy guy" gimmick.

Do it Jack. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no idea why they signed Black when they already have John Morrison.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, Black was pretty much the last indy guy I thought they'd pick up, well aside from anyone from CZW or Roderick Strong.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The last indy wrestler I expect them to pick up would be Delirious.


Because that would make too much sense.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well good point but they'd probably completely change him and you'd never know it. Plus he has "Bourne" to vouch for him. I wouldn't put it as impossible.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I don't ever expect to see Roderick Strong in WWE; at least, not a successful one.

It'd be cool if he was, but I'd be very surprised. Then again, they did sign Alex Koslov, which is fucking awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I feel kinda bad for Roddy. The guy is awesome but he isn't going any further in his career really. Actually i'm kinda surprised he even won last weekend.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Meh someone like rod strong could make a decent living wrestling in ROH and in Japan, the only problem is he can't live off of being a legend in pro wrestling or make enough money to retire comfortably.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, kinda the point I was trying to make.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ZdSquirt: Stupid or 10 years old?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd say 10 just by the username


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

going to go with a bit of both, young + stupid.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hasn't he been a member for awhile though? I'm going just plain stupid.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I remember a lot more user names here than I thought I would.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You and the other Evolution should have a loser leaves town match.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ohey.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Just found out that the PCW show I'm going to on Saturday has made a change to the card and Colt Cabana will be on the card. I'm freakin' pumped now. Joe, Cabana, Strong, Pearce, Awesome Kong, and Jay Fury are all on the card. Should be fun.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd go to a show if Scotty Goldman was there, tbh.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Truth: Headed to the DGUSA PPV this Saturday. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley is going to light the place up. But seeing Danielson fight YAMATO won't be too bad, either. 

Another unrelated truth: Even though FIFA 11 is coming out soon, I'm not gonna be done with FIFA 10 anytime soon. I'm in manager mode and in the second transfer window, I just signed three young promising nobodies to contracts, and then topped it off by getting Sergio Ramos just before the window closed. One of these nobodies got a hat trick in his first game, and the three of them just saved my ass in a Cup match against Swansea City. Not to mention, uhh, I just got Sergio fucking Ramos. Haven't used him yet because he _just_ got signed, but I look forward to it. I wish I could use this version of my Chelsea squad in online play, so that I could promptly kill EVERYONE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've already go the superior version of Fifa 11 called NHL 11.

Damn you Will.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Truth: Headed to the DGUSA PPV this Saturday. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley is going to light the place up. But seeing Danielson fight YAMATO won't be too bad, either.
> 
> Another unrelated truth: Even though FIFA 11 is coming out soon, I'm not gonna be done with FIFA 10 anytime soon. I'm in manager mode and in the second transfer window, I just signed three young promising nobodies to contracts, and then topped it off by getting Sergio Ramos just before the window closed. One of these nobodies got a hat trick in his first game, and the three of them just saved my ass in a Cup match against Swansea City. Not to mention, uhh, I just got Sergio fucking Ramos. Haven't used him yet because he _just_ got signed, but I look forward to it. I wish I could use this version of my Chelsea squad in online play, so that I could promptly kill EVERYONE.


I'm playing as Everton where I signed the best young players based on potential and moulded them into the formation I like using (4-3-3). The only player who started with Everton that I still use as a starter is Fellaini.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth - I have the best avatar on WF.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah Sheikuation's actual Jersey douchebag fist pumping avatar is more amusing.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Irony here: ADR made that for me.

ADR yours cracks me the fuck up :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Nah Sheikuation's actual Jersey douchebag fist pumping avatar is more amusing.


Yeah, I guess you're right.

I currently have one of the best sigs though. :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Truth - ADR has the hottest sig on WF


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

ADR your sig = instant boner.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don Draper > Douchebags. Have some class people.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mcqueen, I think your sig should say Don Draper > Machete > Bob Backlund > Everyone Else. You should just keep adding to it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats a good point.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

GD > Draper > Machete > Backlund > Everything Else 


Sounds good holmes


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> Truth: Headed to the DGUSA PPV this Saturday. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jon Moxley is going to light the place up. But seeing Danielson fight YAMATO won't be too bad, either.


Danielson's still doing indy shows?

Michael Cole and CM Punk were pretty awesome on NXT tonight.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone that thinks Orton is the reason RAW had a bad rating is a complete Dumbass!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holy shit, just heard Punk did commentary on NXT. Watching this shit asap.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Fuck me, I had no idea.

Watching it right now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Also, Michael Cole came back after quitting last week, got some fantastic heat.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Glad to see that asshole McQueen finally started watching the best show on TV

STUFF


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't recall Eric saying that he watches NXT season 3.


Its like they said "fuck it" before the season even started, and its nothing but chicks fucking up like crazy while the commentators point out how stupid it all is.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I have it on DVR but didnt watch it yet. maybe tomorrow


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah STUFF, I started watching it about a month ago. I love it.

Derek change my username bastard.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why does my TTT only let me go to page 292 even though it says the thread goes to 295? It won't let me go any further.

Awkward.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Some people were banned or put on permanent ignore so that's what we are left with. Happens a lot these days


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

STUFF


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yeah STUFF, I started watching it about a month ago. I love it.
> 
> Derek change my username bastard.


You know I can't do that. Ask K.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Evolution said:


> Why does my TTT only let me go to page 292 even though it says the thread goes to 295? It won't let me go any further.
> 
> Awkward.


some people got erased off the forum. 

i think Mojo used to post in here, which would explain the extra pages.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm on page 729, I should change that.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yes, you should. 

I don't know how all these people do it. I would never be able to stand the default page settings.

Also, hi there other Evolution.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Evolution said:


> Why does my TTT only let me go to page 292 even though it says the thread goes to 295? It won't let me go any further.
> 
> Awkward.


 Sweeeeet cheeeeeks how are you?

That odd numbering thing was happening to me ages ago. It's really bad now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder what qualifications you need to have to join the F.B.I.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I wonder what qualifications you need to have to join the F.B.I.


Not being prejudice. U LOSE. :side:

(HUCKPOOTH MCQUEEN)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I figure someone needs to wiretap your house Terrorist-American.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

You know what, I'm sick of you bullying me. It's become too one sided.

What nationality are you fucker?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lets just say i'm black.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen is Jabroni-ese.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How did you know.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup, you're Jabroni-ese. 

Adam, why do we let this fucker keep dogging us Arabs? We need to give him an E-ass kicking.

I have the perfect message for you tonight McQueen. I won't even use Sheiky this time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That dude is an Italian-American. Well not Daivari.

I only dog you Shieky. I'm down with B-Town (Beirut)


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

His momma is Palestinian... like me


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Leave the Jewish people alone!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Jews run hollywood


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Jews created the recession just to show the world we can't live without them.

Yeah Charlie, I just dropped a hard J.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I luv the Jews. They the smartest in world, and they are number one in the America, but this JEW JABRONI McQueen only he love the money!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not Jewish, but I support Israel for being BAD ASS.

And for creating Natalie Portman and the chick who played Yael on Weeds.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Truth - The past episode of The Jersey Shore was so bad it came around and became great.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm not Jewish, but I support Israel for being BAD ASS.


Don't go there. :evil:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sheik's sig still makes me laugh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen has had this coming for a long time now.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have your back Mcqueen... and your front


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I smell an epic tag team match brewing up for SurvivoRants.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to join the Mossad and come after you and Cat Stevens with a .22 pistol Sheiky.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen I'm going to seriously kick your ass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats not very nice man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

SUPLEX, CAMEL CLUTCH, BREAK YOUR BACK, FUCK YOUR ASS!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You mean you are going to E-kick his ass


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Right now i'm more worried about Redeadening and his Camel Clutch/Ass Fucking.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Myers said:


> You mean you are going to E-kick his ass


Nope.

McQueen, I'd suggest you sleep with one eye open because... well I'll let AA talk for me


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

you should be used to the last part.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My spine is unbustable.

You talkin shit TKOK?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What you going to do about it?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Shit is going down... RACE WAR!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers and I vs. THE WORLD!

TKOK you're on thin ice with me punk.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i miss Rez. he put up with so much terror-rezt jokes


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah that kid was awesome.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Wait who's Rez? Was there an Arab before me and redeadening or something?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Myers and I vs. THE WORLD!
> 
> TKOK you're on thin ice with me punk.


No, your the one on thin ice cause you live in like Minnesota.Land of 1000 lakes and 1000 year old quarterbacks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah and his name was Osama.

:lmao TKOK, that Favre joke was pretty good but i'd still take the old guy over Alex Smith.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Wait who's Rez? Was there an Arab before me and redeadening or something?


yeah he left. might've been on the news actually (i'm kidding.... or am i?)


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Why do you towel heads get upset so easily?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

With how Favre has played this season so far, it's pretty much a tie. i think they each have the same number of ints/td's


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, there was another arab?

Clearly the overwhelming racism on this forum is the reason he left.


----------



## alyaboulenein (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm an arab too


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I apologized to him weekly because I said some pretty mean shit (jokingly) but he was always went with it. He was great.

The old guy at his worst is still 10,000x the QB T-Joke is.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Myers said:


> Why do you towel heads get upset so easily?


What is a towel head?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I apologized to him weekly because I said some pretty mean shit (jokingly) but he was always went with it. He was great.
> 
> The old guy at his worst is still 10,000x the QB T-Joke is.


Sounds kind of like me.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> What is a towel head?


http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu266/TrueChristian/*********.jpg


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

A person who wears a towel on their head, DUH!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HOLY SHIT! I just found out there was a movie titled "*********"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towelhead_(film)

Read the plot summary. :lmao

Some Lebanese girls mothers boyfriend helps her shave her pubic hair. Now that's ratings! Take some notes TNA.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That sounds like something i'd see on Showtime at like 3 in the morning.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've heard of that movie actually but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> That sounds like something i'd see on Showtime at like 3 in the morning.


Okay now this is fucking nuts. I decided to search my guide to see if this movie was coming on anytime soon AND GUESS WHAT? It's on RIGHT NOW. It just fucking started at 3:50 :lmao

This is so fucking ironic right now. This whole convo lead to me discovering this movie and then when you made that Showtime 3 in the morning comment it lead me to search for the movie. This is awesome so far it just started, but I missed the shaving pubes part.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This is totally the greatest day ever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its the 6th pillar of hell.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I discovered that movie and made that post about it at 3:50 and it started at 3:50. I seriously can't get over these turn of events.

So far this movie is fucking aweomse. A little white racist prick (McQueen) just called the arab a *********. :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Tell when you get to the part of the movie where a bunch of arab guys anally .... the white guy (McQueen)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought we established i'm black earlier.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Dude guys I highly suggest you watch this movie. It's so fucked up. Dude just backhanded his daughter for dressing slutty.

Oh and the little Arab chick looks at her dads magazines of naked chicks. A lot of titties. And I believe she is about to pleasure herself.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

whats crackin yo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i saw a ********* yesterday. wasn't Arab, just had a pink towel on her head.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Okay now this is fucking nuts. I decided to search my guide to see if this movie was coming on anytime soon AND GUESS WHAT? It's on RIGHT NOW. It just fucking started at 3:50 :lmao
> 
> This is so fucking ironic right now. This whole convo lead to me discovering this movie and then when you made that Showtime 3 in the morning comment it lead me to search for the movie. This is awesome so far it just started, but I missed the shaving pubes part.


That's freaky.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Dude guys I highly suggest you watch this movie. It's so fucked up. Dude just backhanded his daughter for dressing slutty.
> 
> Oh and the little Arab chick looks at her dads magazines of naked chicks. A lot of titties. And I believe she is about to pleasure herself.


Go on.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Go on.


Freak


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Freak Unleashed.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

OMFG. I'm seriously traumatized.

So her racist white neighbor who happens to be a married man with a child just caressed this 13 year old girl from behind, and finger banged her. He popped her cherry, looked at his fingers, and ran away.

I hate you guys for bringing me to the point of watching this movie.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's like watching a documentary on your culture... okay I'll apologize ahead of time for that one.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I cannot believe this movie right now. Holy shit it's fucking freaky. I hate you guys, and I need every single one of you bastards to watch this movie within the next week. No exceptions. This is seriously a must see.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why exactly is Harvey Dent in this?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That sounds so fucked up I need to see it, but for now I need to go to bed.

Later my brown brothas from Jihad mothas (and Myers).


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Sleep with one eye open, bitch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Slept with both eyes closed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn. That shoulda been my chance to strike.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The only thing you can strike me with is a plate full of Baklava and Lamb kebobs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

whats with Arabs and attacking?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They have a problem with everyone else it seems.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The only thing you can strike me with is a plate full of Baklava and Lamb kebobs.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

McQueen and redeadening, please go watch that movie. I'm telling you, it's nuts.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't have showtime but i'll try and see it.

Man lots of 12 year old jobber "lets drink the WWE Kool-Aid" answers in Greatest Wrestler of all time thread. Maybe i'm just to much of a smark but it would be nice if people didn't just name people from the last 10 years or people promoted as "Legends" by the WWF/E. Meh, whatever.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm too scared to lurk that thread. I feel like I'd be doing this the whole time


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty much Angle, Benoit & HBK votes like usual. With the occasional obligatory Hart, Flair & Mr. Perfect shout outs.

So pretty much the same as the last time that thread was made in the WWE section.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Okay, so pretty much the same as last week.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. Although I just noticed someone brought up Nick Bockwinkel and Just1988 or whatever it is said Bam Bam Bigelow so it was nice to see those guys get name dropped. Anything is better than the usual answers.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I was about to go on a rant about how nobody brought up Bob Backlund.... and then I saw your post.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was dissipointed in Yeah1993 not bringing him up but if I was only going to post one name it wouldn't be Backlund either.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Kurt Angle.

I can't comment on the indys and shit because I've only been to 2 ROH shows and the Chikara return of Danielson, but my favorite wrestler (in terms of wrestling) is Kurt Angle. I hate being so fucking cliche, but I admire the guy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Once upon a time I would have agreed (like 9 years ago) but nowadays and this is probably because i've been on here and other sites but I can't help but pick apart all the dumb illogical shit he does in a lot of his matches.

But as far as base talent goes he is definately up there.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I know what you're saying but it doesn't bother me nor does it hinder my enjoyment of watching the match. The guy is a fucking machine, and when was the last time he had a bad match? 

BTW, did you catch the picture I took with him and MCMG in the ring?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Angle & MCMG?

No but I saw your Danielson picture you fucker. I did however make eye contact with Danielson once, although it might be because he was legit dazed and I yelled something at him it might not count. But nevertheless it was a magical moment for me.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao

Check this thread out

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...se-show-experience-9-11-10-a.html#post8837077


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought a real hate crime was about to erupt when I saw that redirect me to the TNA section but thats cool man. I hope you wear the pope glasses to one of your DJing gigs.

Which reminds me, I should see if I can get a ticket to Bragging Rights (I think it was) seeing as PPVs come to this town once every 5 years and I haven't been to a show in 2 1/2 or 3 years now.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

You definitely SHOULD. Sickest wrestling poster in years.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I might take a look later on and see if I can find tickets. Problem is I have no one to go with unless one of my pals wants to come in from out of town.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

How far is Minneapolis from Detroit?

You know I'm always down for a wrestling event.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha probably about 11 or 12 hours, i've never made the drive. Getting to downtown Chicago is about 6-7 depending on traffic. Flight probably 2 1/2 to 3 hours.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Come on McQueen, you know I'm not allowed on airplanes :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao You said it.

My stepbrother works for one of the airlines so I can fly for a small discount (on stand by though so it kinda blows) but for some reason I ALWAYS have to go through the fucking special security check. Man is that ever fucking irritating and embarrassing.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

You're telling me?

I go to the Tel Aviv airport to go visit my family in Jerusalem just about every other summer. Those Jew Jabronis be clutching my balls. One guy even question my electric toothbrush! He literally asked me "What will happen if I press this button" referring to the fucking button to get the toothbrush to spin! :lmao

True story.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen, thats b/c you look more sketchy than Sheik with a full beard.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That is true. I am pretty grimy.

Man that story is awful and hilarious at the same time Sheik.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

It is pretty fucking hilarious now that I think about it :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You should make a gif of that picture going into an explosion with the word "Sheikuation" coming out of the fire. MacGyver style.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Believe me if I knew how, I would.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Where is ADR when you need him.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's an idea for Bragging Rights. If you don't have any friends that would go buy 2 tickets and take a chick. 

I always get pussy when I take a chick to a rasslin show, believe it or not.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah maybe.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm calling it right now, Draper vs Machete vs Backlund in a Triple Threat Fight to the Death Match. And Backlund is going to win basically he is a fucking nut job. You see.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

For the love of god


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

who's online in this bitch


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^^^
I


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I SAID I'M FUCKED UP! (I'm fucked up)


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Just got out of a local Indy show. Met and talked with Colt Cabana, Roderick Strong, Adam Pearce, and Samoa Joe. Pretty kickin evening if I do say so myself.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Joe was there?!

Awesome bro. I'm jealous. I've always wanted to meet Joe. Was pretty pissed he wasn't at the house show I went to a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hey everyone. stfu. i have something to share.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

So anyone wanna resize that to sig size?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm to busy looking at it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

SNL hasn't aired over here yet, I am definitely checking it out now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> hey everyone. stfu. i have something to share.


17 minutes.

that's how long i stared.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Miley Damage is my hero.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> 17 minutes.
> 
> that's how long i stared.


so you stared 16 minutes longer than you lasted? thats commitment :side:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

At first I looked at the GIF and I got interested, then I got more interested, more interested, more interested, VERY interested, then no interest whatsoever.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

:lmao

and yes, sticksy, more like 16 minutes 43 seconds.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll get you some wet naps Myers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i just downloaded corey hart - sunglasses at night


this is not a joke. classic song.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

quality.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ :lmao

I would like to see an american version of that. Playing hacky sack at school, wearing sun glasses while indoors, being from new jersey, all the douchie things we do.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

need to get a new pair of sunglasses. not sure if i want to splash out and get a decent pair again seeing as i've lost/broken about 10 pairs of sunglasses.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Sticksy said:


> need to get a new pair of sunglasses. not sure if i want to splash out and get a decent pair again seeing as i've lost/broken about 10 pairs of sunglasses.


Puggle here.

Just get a utility pair. Something that can be acquired for a modest price, works well, and looks good on you. 

Hope I helped, Puggle


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm fucking in, you're fucking out - The Great Kenny Powers.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

bump.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Truth: The DGUSA Chicago 9/25 show was awesome. Great work from a lot of guys, and I'd say if there's anyone to watch out for, as disputed as it appears to be... Jon Moxley. He stood out, period.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> i just downloaded corey hart - sunglasses at night
> 
> 
> this is not a joke. classic song.


One of my cheesy 80s pop favorites. No question it's classic.



Myers said:


> I'm fucking in, you're fucking out - The Great Kenny Powers.


I really need to watch Eastbound and Down.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

MrMister said:


> I really need to watch Eastbound and Down.


Yes you do, it's awesome. Kenny Powers is the man.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

thats the stupidest name i've ever heard


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> hey everyone. stfu. i have something to share.


Figured we need 3 of this on 1 page.

Brb also...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

need to have at least one on every page.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Is a member of H.A.G. (Heterosexuals Against Glee)... that show fucking blows


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: Marked out at the appearance of Paul Bearer this week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Haven't been able to access this thread on IE for some reason. Cookie clear maybe, idk.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It won't let you go directly to the last page with IE. Have to click on an earlier page and then go to the last page. Sign that we need to make a new thread.


And I second having that gif on every page.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hmm. Wow. And yeah, feel free to make a new one if you want.


----------

